# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit - 10 qershor 1878

## Taulant-Dardani

PRISHTINE, 10 gusht 

Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit ndryshon datën e themelimit të saj. Historiani i njohur kosovar Skënder Rizaj u shpreh sot në Institutin Albanologjik të Prishtinës gjatë promovimit të librit "Dritë e re për kryetarin e parë të Shqipërisë etnike", i cili hedh dritë mbi jetën dhe veprën e Ymer Prizrenit. Historiani Rizaj tha se për Ymer Prizrenin është shkruar që 115 vjet më parë, por figura e tij nuk është njohur sa duhet, prandaj gjykuar sipas këtyre rezultateve ai mbetet një nga figurat kryesore të kombit shqiptar. "Kam bërë hulumtime në dy arkiva kryesore botërore, në atë të Perandorisë Osmane dhe në bibliotekat e Turqisë, dhe në arkivin e Londrës, dhe konstatova se Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit nuk është formuar më 10 qershor 1878, por më 10-20 janar të vitit 1877", tha Rizaj. Në këtë libër janë përmbledhur kumtesat e paraqitura në një tribunë shkecore, të organizuar nga dega e historisë e Institutit Albanologjik të Prishtinës. "Me pesë trajtesa shkencore të autorëve Xheladin Shala, Skënder Rizaj, Muhamet Pirraku, Enver Baftiu dhe Parim Kosova, u bë një përpjekje që të shënohet edhe 115-vjetori i ngjarjes më të rëndësishme në historinë kombëtare shqiptare, si dhe martirizimi i njërit nga krerët kryesorë të saj, të kryetarit të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit ", u tha të shtunën në promovimin e vëllimit. Prof.dr.Skender Rizaj, njëri ndër autorët e kumtesave të përmbledhura në këtë libër, vlerësoi se Ymer Prizreni është figura më e ndritur e kombit shqiptar. Ndërsa historiani tjetër Izber Hoti, tha se duke hedhur dritë në jetën dhe veprimtarinë e tij, bëhet pa dyshim edhe ndriçimi i qenies dhe veprimtarisë si këtij organizmi kombëtar, siç është Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit, por edhe trajtimi dhe shqyrtimi i kohës kur ai ishte dhe kur veproi. Edhe historiani Daut Bislimi e vlerësoi këtë vëllim si mjat të rëndësishëm për historianët apo edhe thjeshtë për lexuesin e thjeshtë. "Haxhi Ymer Prizreni ishte udhëheqësi kryesor i rrymës revolucionare shqiptare që kërkonte luftë kundër gjithë atyre që rrezikonin tërësinë tokësore të adheut. Ishte për një ballafaqim të ashpër me Portën e Lartë për krjijimin e shtetit shqiptar", tha historiani tjetër Muhamet Pirraku. Libri "Dritë e re për kryetarin e parë të Shqipërisë etnike" konsiderohet një libër me interes për studjuesit e historisë dhe për lexuesit tjerë. Në faqet e fundit të tij janë botuar edhe fotografi të eksponateve muzeale që kanë të bëjnë me Ymer Prizrenin.

----------


## Eni

> Historiani Rizaj tha se 
> "Kam bërë hulumtime në dy arkiva kryesore botërore, në atë të Perandorisë Osmane dhe në bibliotekat e Turqisë, dhe në arkivin e Londrës, dhe konstatova se Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit nuk është formuar më 10 qershor 1878, por më 10-20 janar të vitit 1877",


Keto fjale Riza i tha gjate prezantimit te librit, apo ne liber gjenden faktet dhe argumentat mbi kete date te re qe jepet per mbledhjen ne Lidhjen e Prizrenit ???

Taulant-Dardani,
 a mund te me japesh me shume informacione te lutem ?

----------


## dodoni

Nisin përgatitjet për kremtimin e 125-vjetorit të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit


PRISHTINE, 20 shkurt - Në Prishtinë u themelua sot këshilli organizativ për kremtimin e 125-vjetorit të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit. Organizimi i këtij manifestimi do të shtrihet në tri rrafshe. Është planifikuar një akademi solemne, leximi i kumtesave shkencore dhe organizimi i aktiviteteve të ndryshme festive e kulturore.
Organizimi i manifestimit tradicional për nder të përvjetorit të 125 të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit, sivjet është ngritur në shkallë institucionale. Kjo është nismë e Ministrisë së Kulturës, e cila së bashku me Akademinë e Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Kosovës themeluan këshillin i cili do të merret me organizimin dhe strukturimin kremtues të kësaj dite të shënuar. Ministri i Kulturës Behxhet Brajshori tha se manifestimi do të shtrihet në tri rrafshe në të cilat do të përfshihet një sprektër i gjerë i veprimtarive. Sipas tij, manifestimi do të ketë karakter gjithkombëtar dhe do të orgnizohet në disa qendra të Kosovës. Manifestimi për nder të 125-vjetorit të Lidhjes së Prizrenit do të mbahet nën patronatin e presidentit të Kosovës, Ibrahim Rugova. Në këshillin organizativ janë përfshirë edhe ministria e Arsimit, Kuvendi Komunal i Prizrenit, Kuvendi Komunal i Prishtinës si dhe institucione të tjera.

Radio 21

----------


## shendelli

Marre nga historia zyrtare.

*K R E U   V

LIDHJA SHQIPTARE E PRIZRENIT
(1878 - 1881)

1. KRIZA LINDORE DHE LËVIZJA SHQIPTARE*

Gjatë viteve 70 të shek. XIX u duk qartë se politika 40-vjeçare tanzimatiste e qarqeve sunduese osmane nuk arriti të ndalte procesin e shthurjes së mëtejshme të perandorisë së sulltanëve. Plogështia e strukturës shtetërore, arbitrariteti i hallkave administrative dhe korrupsioni i aparatit burokratik, që Perandoria Osmane kishte trashëguar nga sistemi i mëparshëm feudal-ushtarak, u shtuan më shumë. Në vitet 70 ekonomia e saj ndodhej në një amulli të përgjithshme. Gjatë dy dekadave të fundit vërshimi i mallrave të industrisë evropiane ishte trefishuar. Më 1875 niveli i eksportit përfaqësonte çerekun e importit. Kriza e saj financiare ishte acaruar në kulm. Porta e Lartë ishte e detyruar të merrte çdo vit nga jashtë borxhe të reja, pasi me të ardhurat buxhetore nuk përballonte dot as gjysmën e shpenzimeve të veta. Më 1875 të ardhurat ishin 800 milionë franga ari, kurse borxhet e saj të jashtme kapnin 5,3 miliardë franga ari. Perandoria Osmane nuk ishte në gjendje të shlyente jo vetëm këstet e kredive, por as kamatën e tyre të përvitshme.
Me gjithë përpjekjet e tyre gjysmëshekullore, qarqet sunduese osmane nuk i siguruan dot Perandorisë së tyre as qetësinë e brendshme politike. Kryengritjet e masave popullore kundër shtypjes feudale dhe ato të kombësive joturke kundër zgjedhës osmane, vazhduan të shpërthenin në të katër anët e Perandorisë. Për më tepër, tani kishte dalë në skenë, si forcë e re kundërshtare, edhe lëvizja liberale demokratike turke, e përfaqësuar nga organizata e “Osmanëve të Rinj”, e cila synonte të zhdukte despotizmin feudal teokratik të sulltanëve.
Edhe gjendja ndërkombëtare po zhvillohej në dëm të saj. Gjatë viteve 70 kishte dalë në skenë Perandoria Gjermane, e cila kishte filluar të trondiste pozitat ndërkombëtare të dy perandorive koloniale, të Anglisë dhe të Francës. Disfata që pësoi Franca nga Prusia (1871), i dha rast Rusisë cariste të hidhte poshtë nenet e Traktatit të Parisit (1856), që e pengonin të armatosej në Detin e Zi kundër Perandorisë Osmane. Po ashtu, Austro-Hungaria, pas disfatës që kishte pësuar politika e zgjerimit të saj në Gjermani e në Itali, kishte filluar të aktivizohej në drejtim të Gadishullit Ballkanik dhe të detit Egje. Gjatë kësaj kohe edhe Italia, e cila kishte përfunduar bashkimin e saj politik dhe kishte hyrë në radhët e Fuqive të Mëdha, ndonëse ishte ende e dobët, aspironte të vinte një këmbë në bregdetin lindor të Adriatikut.
Si pasojë e këtyre ndryshimeve, përballë Anglisë e Francës, të cilat përpiqeshin si edhe më parë ta mbanin në këmbë Perandorinë Osmane, tani, gjatë viteve 70, qëndronin dy fuqi të tjera të mëdha që dëshironin shembjen e saj të shpejtë - Rusia cariste dhe Austro-Hungaria. Për të vënë në jetë planin e saj ekspansionist, Rusia filloi të nxiste popullsitë e shtypura të Turqisë Evropiane për kryengritje kundër Portës së Lartë dhe sidomos shtetet sllave ballkanike për luftë kundër Perandorisë Osmane. Për këtë qëllim ajo doli me flamurin e “pansllavizmit”, i cili në të vërtetë çonte në nënshtrimin e kombësive sllave dhe josllave ndaj politikës cariste.
Në këto rrethana shpërtheu në korrik të vitit 1875 kryengritja çlirimtare kundërosmane në Hercegovinë. Muajin tjetër ajo u shtri në Bosnjë. Në kryengritjet e të dy vendeve morën pjesë vetëm popullsitë sllave të krishtere. Banorët sllavë myslimanë, të cilët në Bosnjë përfaqësonin shumicën e popullsisë, qëndruan jashtë kryengritjes, madje pjesërisht anuan kundër saj. Me gjithë ndihmën që patën nga Serbia e Mali i Zi, kryengritësit nuk i bënë dot ballë kundërveprimit ushtarak osman. Në vjeshtë e në dimër, hovi i kryengritjeve ra, por në pranverën e vitit 1876 ato u gjallëruan përsëri. Për më tepër, në prill 1876 shpërtheu kryengritja çlirimtare në Bullgari. Megjithatë Porta e Lartë mundi përsëri t’i shtypte kryengritjet bullgare, boshnjake dhe hercegovinase.
Sapo shpërtheu kryengritja në Hercegovinë e në Bosnjë, Serbia e Mali i Zi u përpoqën ta shtrinin zjarrin e saj edhe në popullsitë e tjera të shtypura të Turqisë Evropiane. Ato i nxitën për kryengritje kundërosmane edhe shqiptarët, por këta nuk lëvizën, sepse panë që Beogradi dhe Cetina kishin qëllime aneksioniste ndaj trojeve të tyre. Në qershor 1876, kur u pa se plani i shpërthimit të kryengritjes së përgjithshme të popujve të shtypur të Ballkanit kishte dështuar, Beogradi e Cetina kaluan në aksion të hapur. Serbia më 30 qershor dhe Mali i Zi më 1 korrik 1876 i shpallën luftë Perandorisë Osmane. Serbia e Mali i Zi patën përkrahjen e Perandorisë Ruse, e cila u dërgoi armatimet e nevojshme dhe, së bashku me to, edhe 30 mijë “vullnetarë” rusë për të luftuar për çlirimin e “vëllezërve” sllavë nga zgjedha osmane.
Por lufta e dy monarkive ballkanike kundër Turqisë krijoi një situatë tepër të ndërlikuar në arenën ndërkombëtare. Cilido që të ishte përfundimi i saj, ajo do të tërhiqte ndërhyrjen e Fuqive të Mëdha për të rregulluar, secila sipas interesave të vetë, hartën politike të Evropës Juglindore. Në të vërtetë, një javë pas fillimit të luftës, më 8 korrik 1876, Rusia dhe Austro-Hungaria bënë me anën e dy notave të veçuara një marrëveshje të fshehtë në Rajhshtat (Reichsttadt) të Bohemisë për ta rregulluar Gadishullin Ballkanik sipas interesave të tyre ekspansionistë. Vjena e Peterburgu vendosën të mos ndërhynin ushtarakisht në konfliktin e Serbisë e të Malit të Zi me Turqinë. Por të dyja palët ranë në ujdi që, po ta fitonte luftën Perandoria Osmane, nuk do të bëhej asnjë ndryshim në hartën politike të Gadishullit Ballkanik. Megjithatë, në këtë rast do ta detyronin Portën e Lartë të zbatonte në favor të popullsisë sllave disa reforma si ato që iu dhanë Kretës më 1886, ndërsa po ta fitonte luftën pala tjetër (Serbia e Mali i Zi), Bosnja do të kalonte nën zotërimin kryesisht të Austro-Hungarisë dhe pjesërisht të Serbisë, e cila do të merrte gjithashtu një pjesë të Kosovës, kurse Mali i Zi një pjesë të Hercegovinës. Bullgaria do të bëhej një shtet autonom dhe Rumelia një vilajet autonom. Në këtë rast Vjena vuri conditio sine qua non që të mos krijohej një shtet i madh sllav në Gadishullin Ballkanik. Kjo do të thoshte që as Serbia nuk duhej të shtrihej deri në Adriatik, as Bullgaria nuk duhej të përfshinte Maqedoninë, sepse, si njëra, si tjetra, do ta pengonin ekspansionin e Austro-Hungarisë drejt Egjeut. Në notën austro-hungareze parashihej krijimi i një shteti autonom shqiptar, kurse nota ruse nuk e përfillte fare fatin e Shqipërisë. Në Rajshtat çështja shqiptare hyri për të parën herë në qerthullin e diplomacisë evropiane si çështje politike. Megjithëse aty nuk u mor asnjë vendim, qysh në hapin e parë u shfaqën dy qëndrime të kundërta, që do ta karakterizojnë, tani e tutje, trajtimin e çështjes shqiptare nga kancelaritë e mëdha: njëri i Rusisë, që mohonte krejtësisht të drejtat kombëtare të shqiptarëve, tjetri i Austro-Hungarisë, që kërkonte, veçse pjesërisht, respektimin e tyre. Edhe ideja e Vjenës për krijimin e një formacioni politik shqiptar, ishte e kushtëzuar me futjen e këtij shteti nën protektoratin e saj.
Si pasojë e këtyre tre faktorëve - e kalbëzimit të Perandorisë Osmane, e rritjes së lëvizjes çlirimtare dhe e ndërhyrjes së Fuqive të Mëdha - lindi përsëri në mesin e viteve 70, por me një mprehtësi më të madhe se në të kaluarën, e ashtuquajtura Krizë Lindore. Thelbin e saj e përbënte, si edhe më parë, jo vetëm çështja e çlirimit kombëtar të popujve të robëruar të Perandorisë Osmane, por edhe çështja e ndarjes së zotërimeve të Perandorisë Osmane, në të cilën përfshihej edhe copëtimi i trojeve shqiptare.

*Shqipëria në fillim të Krizës Lindore (1875-1876)*
Fillimi i Krizës Lindore i gjeti shqiptarët në marrëdhënie të acaruara me Perandorinë Osmane. Asnjë nga kërkesat e ngritura prej tyre gjatë dhjetëvjeçarëve të mëparshëm nuk ishte pranuar nga Porta e Lartë. Shqipëria nuk gëzonte asnjë të drejtë kombëtare. Në viset e saj, administrata e vilajeteve ndodhej gjithnjë në duart e nëpunësve turq. Në krahinat malore vazhdonte presioni i pushtetit qendror për t’ua hequr malësorëve venomet tradicionale dhe për t’i futur nën zgjedhën e administratës burokratike centraliste. Vendi nuk ishte lehtësuar as nga pesha e rëndë e taksave, as nga shërbimi i gjatë i nizamit. Me masat centraliste që Porta kishte ndërmarrë pasi shpalli dekretin e dytë të Tanzimatit (Hatt-i Humayun i vitit 1856), gjendja e Shqipërisë u keqësua më shumë. Kudo mbretëronte varfëria ekonomike, administrata shtetërore e shthurur, korrupsioni pa skrupull i qeveritarëve dhe krimet e pandëshkuara të hajdutëve. Banorët e Shqipërisë ndodheshin, sipas shprehjes së një dëshmitari të huaj, në “kulmin e varfërisë”. Gjykatat burokratike perandorake, të urryera nga shqiptarët, vinin duke u forcuar vazhdimisht. Po aq e rëndë ishte edhe gjendja politike dhe ajo e arsimit në Shqipëri. Porta e Lartë vazhdonte t’i diskriminonte shqiptarët, të mos i njihte si komb më vete dhe shqiptarët e tri besimeve si elementë të të njëjtit komb. Ngritja e shkollave shqipe vijonte të ishte e ndaluar, në një kohë kur rrjeti i shkollave të huaja po zgjerohej nga viti në vit. Trojet shqiptare qëndronin të copëtuara ndërmjet vilajeteve të ndryshme. Me këtë copëtim, Porta e Lartë vijonte t’ua mohonte atyre karakterin etnik shqiptar.
Megjithatë, regjimi policor e teokratik nuk kishte mundur ta asgjësonte idenë e çlirimit të Shqipërisë nga zgjedha shekullore osmane. Ndikimi i ideve çlirimtare e patriotike ishte shtrirë në të katër anët e atdheut. Malësorët qëndronin të gatshëm për të mbrojtur autonominë e tyre lokale nga çdo ekspeditë e befasishme osmane. Shqiptarët kishin filluar të bindeshin se shpëtimi i vendit mund të arrihej vetëm me një kryengritje të përgjithshme çlirimtare dhe me formimin e një shteti kombëtar e të veçantë shqiptar ose, siç shprehej një vëzhgues i huaj, të një principate të lirë shqiptare.
Me qëllim që të largonte rrezikun e shpërthimit të kryengritjes çlirimtare në Shqipëri, Porta e Lartë shpalli në verën e vitit 1875 se tani e tutje nuk do t’i përsëriste më ekspeditat ushtarake për vendosjen e pushtetit të saj centralist në krahinat e panënshtruara. Por ky vendim, me të cilin Perandoria Osmane vuloste fundin e periudhës së Tanzimatit në trojet shqiptare, nuk e ndryshoi gjendjen e brendshme të Shqipërisë. Orvatjet e saj për t’i mobilizuar shqiptarët në masë kundër kryengritësve hercegovinas e boshnjakë dështuan. Thirrjes së saj iu përgjigjën vetëm pak feudalë derebej, të cilët për më tepër qëndruan pasivë në prapavijat e frontit.
Në fillim të Krizës Lindore, Shqipëria kishte, pra, forca të gatshme për të shpërthyer një kryengritje çlirimtare kundërosmane. Megjithatë, qarqet politike shqiptare nuk u treguan të prirura për shpërthimin e saj. Në ngurrimin e tyre ndikoi jo aq mungesa e një organizate kombëtare që t’i grumbullonte rrëketë krahinore në lumin e kryengritjes së përgjithshme çlirimtare, sesa koniunktura negative për çështjen shqiptare në arenën ndërkombëtare. Kriza Lindore e viteve 70 i gjeti shqiptarët të rrethuar nga mospërfillja e Fuqive të Mëdha, asnjëra prej të cilave nuk ishte shprehur publikisht për njohjen e të drejtave të tyre kombëtare.
Në radhë të parë ishte rreziku që kryengritja shqiptare të shkaktonte ndërhyrjen në favor të Portës së Lartë të Fuqive të Mëdha, të cilat nuk dëshironin që të prishej status quo-ja në Gadishullin Ballkanik. Por edhe sikur kjo të prishej, qarqet patriotike shqiptare ishin të bindura se Fuqitë e Mëdha, meqenëse nuk e përkrahnin, qoftë edhe në parim, idenë e pavarësisë politike të Shqipërisë, madje as atë të autonomisë së saj administrative, do të shfrytëzonin rastin ose për ta okupuar atë ushtarakisht (Austro-Hungaria dhe Italia), ose për ta copëtuar atë midis shteteve fqinje (Rusia, Anglia, Franca). Gjendjen ndërkombëtare të çështjes shqiptare e ndërlikonte sidomos politika e tri monarkive fqinje ballkanike. Krahas mobilizimit ushtarak për luftën kundër Perandorisë Osmane, Serbia, Greqia e Mali i Zi po zhvillonin një veprimtari të dendur diplomatike e propagandistike, për të siguruar nga ana e Fuqive të Mëdha miratimin e aspiratave të tyre mbi trojet shqiptare.
Kriza Lindore krijoi kështu një situatë mbytëse, madje të rrezikshme për kryengritjen çlirimtare kundërosmane në Shqipëri. Ajo e ktheu mundësinë e copëtimit të Shqipërisë nga një rrezik potencial në një rrezik real. Në këto rrethana qarqet politike shqiptare nuk e shtruan çështjen e kryengritjes së armatosur për pavarësinë e Shqipërisë. Derisa të krijohej gjendja e favorshme ndërkombëtare, ato i vunë vetes si qëllim të vijonin përpjekjet për të arritur bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare në një vilajet autonom në kuadrin e Perandorisë Osmane, zgjidhje kjo që nuk e cenonte politikisht status quo-në në Evropën Juglindore dhe që do të krijonte kushtet për sigurimin e tërësisë e të paprekshmërisë së territoreve shqiptare.
Krijimi i një vilajeti autonom shqiptar u bë kështu, në fillim të Krizës Lindore, program i përbashkët politik si për atdhetarët më radikalë rilindës, ashtu dhe për qarqet atdhetare të moderuara. Megjithatë, ndërmjet programit autonomist të të dyja rrymave kishte ndryshime në këto drejtime: të parët e vlerësonin autonominë administrative si një etapë drejt pavarësisë kombëtare të Shqipërisë; të dytët e shikonin si qëllim në vetvete, si program maksimal të aspiratave të tyre politike; të parët mendonin ta realizonin vilajetin autonom me rrugën e kryengritjes; të dytët, që kishin besim në dashamirësinë e sulltanit, shpresonin ta arrinin me anën e reformave që do të bënte Porta e Lartë.
Me platformën për krijimin e vilajetit autonom shqiptar nuk u bashkuan vetëm bajraktarët e disa krahinave malore të veriut dhe, në mënyrë të veçantë, kapedani i Mirditës, Preng Bibë Doda, biri i Bibë Dodë pashës. Në të vërtetë, qysh nga vdekja e të atit (1868), Prenga, ende i ri, mbahej i internuar në Stamboll me pretekst se ishte duke vijuar shkollën. Por, me këmbënguljen e vazhdueshme të mirditorëve, Porta e Lartë u detyrua, në fund të korrikut 1876, ta kthente Preng Bibë Dodën në Shkodër, duke i dhënë titullin pashë dhe duke e emëruar kajmekam të Mirditës. Prenga, tani 17-vjeçar, ishte si dhe i ati, një prijës partikularist. Gjatë qëndrimit të tij në Stamboll ai u kishte parashtruar ambasadorëve të Rusisë, të Francës dhe të Austro-Hungarisë ambicjen e vet për t’u bërë princ i Mirditës autonome. Parisi e Vjena nuk e përkrahën projektin e tij, pasi nuk donin t’i shkaktonin në këto çaste Perandorisë Osmane shqetësime në Shqipërinë Veriore. Përkundrazi, Rusia e Italia e miratuan, por i vunë si kusht që ai të lidhte aleancë ushtarake me Cetinën dhe të sulmonte me mirditorët ushtritë osmane, të cilat tani ishin të zëna me luftën në kufirin malazez.
Në këto rrethana Preng Bibë Doda ngriti në Orosh flamurin e luftës për autonominë e Mirditës. Në të njëjtën kohë filloi bisedimet e fshehta me qeveritarët serbë e malazezë për të hyrë në luftë krahas tyre kundër Turqisë. Këto traktativa nuk u pritën mirë nga bashkatdhetarët e vet dhe e diskredituan atë në sytë e tyre. Projekti i Preng Bibë Dodës gjeti përkrahje vetëm në disa qarqe reshpere katolike të Shkodrës, veçse, në vend të një principate të mbyllur brenda kufijve të ngushtë të Mirditës, ato kërkonin një formacion politik më të gjerë, - një principatë autonome, ku të hynin të gjitha krahinat malore të Shqipërisë së Veriut. Këtë platformë politike e përqafuan edhe disa intelektualë, si Zef Jubani, Preng Doçi, Pjetër Gurakuqi, të cilët mendonin se krahina autonome e Mirditës do të shërbente si pikënisje për formimin më vonë të një shteti kombëtar shqiptar.
Qarqet patriotike shqiptare nuk u solidarizuan as me projektin e Preng Bibë Dodës, as me idenë e reshperëve katolikë shkodranë, pasi të dyja kishin karakter partikularist dhe nuk pajtoheshin me platformën më të përparuar rilindëse. Mirdita e vogël dhe e izoluar, patriarkale dhe e varfër, pa qytete e pa bujqësi të zhvilluar, nuk mund të jetonte e pavarur dhe nuk mund të bëhej bërthama e shtetit të ardhshëm kombëtar shqiptar. Përkundrazi, kthimi i Mirditës katolike, qoftë edhe së bashku me fqinjët e saj, në një principatë autonome, me një prijës partikularist në krye siç ishte Preng Bibë Doda, do të bëhej faktor i përçarjes fetare e krahinore të vendit dhe do t’u jepte rast tri monarkive fqinje, të përmbushnin aspiratat e tyre pushtuese ndaj trojeve shqiptare veriore, lindore e jugore.
*
Marrëveshja e Budapestit dhe lufta ruso-turke e viteve 1877-1878*
Me gjithë nxitjet politike që pati nga Rusia, nga Serbia dhe nga Mali i Zi, Preng Bibë Doda ngurroi të fillonte veprimet luftarake kundër Turqisë, derisa Rusia nuk i kishte shpallur luftë asaj. Ndërkaq, Serbia e Mali i Zi, me gjithë ndihmën e madhe që patën nga Rusia, nuk qenë në gjendje ta mundnin Perandorinë Osmane, së cilës i kishin shpallur luftë në fillim të verës 1876. Disfatat që pësuan ushtritë serbe lanë përshtypjen se Rusia nuk do të pajtohej me situatën e krijuar në Ballkan në dëm të saj dhe se së shpejti ajo do të hynte vetë në luftë kundër Perandorisë Osmane. Nën ndikimin e diplomatëve caristë, që e shfrytëzuan këtë rrethanë, kapedani mirditor filloi në fund të vitit 1876 përgatitjet për aksionin luftarak kundërosman. Në janar 1877 mirditorët bllokuan rrugën Shkodër-Prizren, kurse në shkurt arrestuan disa funksionarë të administratës perandorake.
Por ngjarjet ndërkombëtare u zhvilluan në dëm të Preng Bibë Dodës. Rusia nuk hyri menjëherë në luftë, siç parashihej. Madje, me propozimin e Anglisë, Fuqitë e Mëdha pranuan që çështjet e ngritura nga Rusia në kurriz të Perandorisë Osmane të shqyrtoheshin nga një Konferencë Ndërkombëtare, e cila do të zhvillohej me pjesëmarrjen e ambasadorëve të tyre të akredituar në Stamboll.
Konferenca Ndërkombëtare i filloi punimet në Stamboll, buzë Bosforit, më 24 dhjetor 1876. Por ajo ndeshi qysh në fillim në pengesa të organizuara nga vetë nismëtarja e saj, Anglia. Me përkrahjen e fshehtë të Londrës, ditën që u hap Konferenca sulltan Abdyl Hamiti shpalli kushtetutën e përgatitur nga Mithat Pasha, i cili u deklaroi ambasadorëve të Fuqive të Mëdha se në kuadrin e saj do të zgjidheshin të gjitha problemet që shqetësonin kombësitë e Perandorisë, prandaj e quante Konferencën Ndërkombëtare të panevojshme. Por manovra e Portës së Lartë nuk pati rezultat. Me përkrahjen që gjeti këmbëngulja e Rusisë, Konferenca Ndërkombëtare i vijoi punimet në Londër.
Qeveria ruse, e cila nuk kishte asnjë besim në Konferencën Ndërkombëtare, i vazhdoi përgatitjet për luftë kundër Perandorisë Osmane. Në këtë drejtim ajo kishte edhe nxitjen e Gjermanisë, e cila megjithatë e kushtëzonte përkrahjen e saj me pëlqimin që duhej të jepte për këtë luftë edhe Austro-Hungaria. Rusia u detyrua të bënte lëshime, të cilat u fiksuan në marrëveshjen e fshehtë që ajo lidhi me Austro-Hungarinë në Budapest, më 15 janar 1877.
Marrëveshja e Budapestit u hartua mbi platformën e miratuar gjashtë muaj më parë në Rajhshtat dhe u plotësua me një marrëveshje shtojcë që u nënshkrua më 18 mars 1877. Sipas tyre, Austro-Hungaria do të qëndronte asnjanëse në luftën ruso-turke. Si shpërblim ajo fitonte të drejtën të pushtonte ushtarakisht Bosnjën dhe Hercegovinën, kurse fati i sanxhakut të Novi Pazarit (Pazarit të Ri) do të caktohej me një marrëveshje të veçantë që do të lidhnin Peterburgun me Vjenën. Perandoria dualiste zotohej të mos i prekte Rumaninë, Serbinë, Bullgarinë dhe Malin e Zi, të cilat Rusia i mbante si territore të zonës së saj të ndikimit. Perandoria Ruse do të kënaqej me aneksimin e Besarabisë në Ballkan dhe të Batumit në Kaukaz. Por, në rast se Perandoria Osmane do të shembej krejtësisht, Bullgaria, Rumania dhe Shqipëria do të bëheshin shtete autonome; Kreta, Thesalia dhe Epiri do të aneksoheshin nga Greqia, kurse Stambolli me rrethinën e tij do të shpallej qytet i lirë. 
Marrëveshja e Budapestit, sado që në parim pranonte idenë e një shteti autonom shqiptar, e linte të papërcaktuar si hapësirën territoriale, ashtu edhe statusin e tij. Kjo rrethanë krijonte mundësinë për të cenuar rëndë tërësinë tokësore të Shqipërisë, i hapte rrugën Serbisë që të aneksonte krahinën e Kosovës, Malit të Zi viset e Shqipërisë Veriore, Greqisë trojet e Shqipërisë Jugore, të cilat përfshiheshin nën emërtimin Epir, kurse krahinat e Shqipërisë Lindore ishin në rrezik të përfshiheshin brenda kufijve të shtetit autonom sllav, që do të krijohej me emrin Rumeli. Veç kësaj, me marrëveshjen e Budapestit Rusia cariste e detyronte Austro-Hungarinë të mos i prekte Rumaninë, Serbinë, Bullgarinë dhe Malin e Zi, por jo Shqipërinë. Kjo do të thoshte se Vjena, e cila e kishte ngritur çështjen e shtetit autonom shqiptar, kishte liri veprimi ta përfshinte atë në suazën e politikës së saj ekspansioniste. Si rrjedhim, me shembjen e Perandorisë Osmane, më shumë se gjysma e trojeve shqiptare do të copëtohej ndërmjet fqinjëve ballkanikë, kurse pjesa tjetër, edhe në qoftë se bashkohej në një shtet të veçantë autonom shqiptar, do të hynte nën kontrollin e Perandorisë dualiste. Megjithatë, duhet pranuar se marrëveshja e Budapestit, pavarësisht nga këto aspekte negative, ishte akti i parë diplomatik ndërkombëtar që pranoi në parim idenë e krijimit të një shteti shqiptar. Kjo ide ishte e Austro-Hungarisë, e cila u nis nga interesi për të krijuar në Ballkanin Perëndimor një barrierë kundër ekspansionit serb drejt Adriatikut e Maqedonisë.
Po aq negative për çështjen shqiptare qenë edhe vendimet që morën Fuqitë e Mëdha në Konferencën Ndërkombëtare të Londrës, e cila i mbylli punimet e saj me nënshkrimin e një protokolli në mars të vitit 1877. Konferenca nuk e mori fare në shqyrtim çështjen shqiptare. Protokolli i Londrës e njohu parimin e autonomisë për kombësitë e Perandorisë Osmane, por edhe nga ky parim shqiptarët u përjashtuan, pasi nuk u panë si një komb i veçantë. Protokolli e detyronte Portën e Lartë të pranonte formimin e një province autonome në Bosnjë-Hercegovinë dhe të dy provincave autonome të Bullgarisë dhe të Rumelisë Lindore. Madje njëra prej tyre, vilajeti perëndimor (Bullgaria) me qendër në Sofje, do të përfshinte në kufijtë e vet edhe disa vise të banuara nga popullsi shqiptare, siç ishin krahinat e Kaçanikut, të Tetovës, të Gostivarit, të Kërçovës e të Dibrës deri në rrjedhën e lumit Drin. Protokolli e detyronte gjithashtu Perandorinë Osmane që t’i jepte Malit të Zi, përveç të tjerave, tre ishuj në liqenin e Shkodrës dhe t’i njihte atij të drejtën e lundrimit të lirë në këtë liqen dhe në lumin Bunë. Çështjen e principatës autonome të Mirditës, me gjithë premtimet që i kishte bërë Preng Bibë Dodës, Rusia nuk e shtroi fare për diskutim në këtë Konferencë. Pas nënshkrimit të paqes ndërmjet Turqisë e Serbisë në mars 1877, Mirdita kryengritëse, e braktisur nga Rusia, Serbia e Mali i Zi, mbeti vetëm përballë Portës së Lartë.
Perandoria Ruse mbeti e pakënaqur nga Protokolli i Londrës. Rreziku i një lufte ruso-turke nuk u largua. Për të siguruar prapavijat e saj, Porta e Lartë vendosi atëherë ta shtypte me të shpejtë rebelimin e Mirditës, ndonëse Preng Bibë Doda qëndronte në pasivitet. Kapedani mirditor u orvat ta shmangte operacionin ushtarak osman duke bërë lëshime, por Porta e Lartë, e cila donte ta zhdukte me këtë rast vetëqeverisjen e Mirditës dhe venomet e saj, kërkoi dorëzimin e tij pa kushte. Kështu, pas një sërë ultimatumesh të përsëritura, më 8 prill 1877, filluan operacionet e vërteta ushtarake osmane kundër Mirditës.
Tri kolona të ushtrisë së rregullt osmane marshuan kundër Mirditës nga Lezha, nga Prizreni dhe nga Mati. Ndonëse me huta të vjetra, mirditorët trima e ndalën për një javë marshimin e tyre. Por javën e dytë kolona osmane, që marshonte nga Mati, duke përfituar nga pakujdesia që kishte treguar Preng Bibë Doda në këtë anë, përparoi me lehtësi në brendi të Mirditës dhe u mori krahët mirditorëve që luftonin në sektorin perëndimor e verior. Preng Pasha, i pushtuar nga paniku, braktisi më 15 prill Mirditën dhe u fsheh në Lurë. Pas tij krerët e tjerë u arratisën ose u dorëzuan te turqit. Malësorët e thjeshtë e vazhduan edhe disa ditë qëndresën derisa ajo u shtyp. Kështu, për të parën herë në historinë e sundimit shekullor osman në Shqipëri, më 22 prill 1877, ushtritë turke hynë në kryeqendrën e Mirditës, në Orosh, të cilin e plaçkitën dhe e dogjën.
Dy ditë më vonë, më 24 prill 1877, Perandoria Ruse i shpalli luftë Turqisë. Serbia, e cila ndërkohë kishte nënshkruar paqen me Stambollin, qëndroi mënjanë. Përkundrazi, Mali i Zi, i cili nuk kishte pranuar as të nënshkruante paqen, as të përsëriste armëpushimin, u bashkua me Rusinë në luftën kundër Perandorisë Osmane.
Sapo filloi lufta, rusët e malazezët u bënë thirrje përsëri shqiptarëve dhe në mënyrë të veçantë mirditorëve që të bashkoheshin me ta kundër Perandorisë Osmane. Por tashmë, edhe mirditorët kishin nxjerrë mësime. As malësorët, as krerët e tyre nuk kishin më besim në politikën e Rusisë e të Malit të Zi. Nën presionin e tyre kapedani i Mirditës u detyrua të mos i dëgjonte më nxitjet ruse e malazeze. Ndërkohë edhe Porta e Lartë, e cila tani nuk donte të kishte telashe me mirditorët, pasi mori garanci se Preng Pasha kishte hequr dorë nga ideja e kryengritjes së armatosur, shpalli faljen e tij dhe e pezulloi përsëri vendosjen e administratës së saj centraliste në Mirditë. Mirditorët u kthyen në shtëpitë e tyre të djegura, por armët nuk i dorëzuan.

*Komiteti i Janinës dhe projekti i kryengritjes çlirimtare kundërosmane (1877)*
Lufta ruso-turke krijoi një gjendje të re për të gjitha kombet e shtypura nga Perandoria Osmane dhe për të gjitha monarkitë e Gadishullit Ballkanik. Kudo sundonte bindja se kjo luftë do të përfundonte me disfatën e Portës së Lartë. Të gjitha shtetet ballkanike u vunë në lëvizje për të plotësuar në përfundim të kësaj lufte bashkimin e tyre kombëtar dhe, ca më shumë, për të përmbushur aspiratat e tyre aneksioniste në dëm të kombeve të tjera të gadishullit.
Për çështjen shqiptare fillimi i luftës ruso-turke krijoi një gjendje më të ndërlikuar se ajo që ishte më parë. Qarqet politike shqiptare, edhe pse nuk e dinin marrëveshjen e fshehtë të Budapestit, nuk kishin asnjë dyshim për katastrofën që e priste Shqipërinë, në rast se luftën do ta fitonte Rusia dhe në rast se pas luftës do të triumfonte diktati i saj. Në këtë rast Shqipërinë e priste copëtimi i saj territorial dhe, për pasojë, vdekja e saj politike. Dëshmia e fundit për këtë ishte proklamata që lëshoi cari rus më 24 prill 1877, me të cilën ai ftonte të gjitha kombësitë e krishtera të Gadishullit Ballkanik të rrëmbenin armët krahas ushtrive ruse, pasi për ta tashmë kishte ardhur dita e çlirimit nga shtypësi mysliman osman. Theksi i saj fetar tregonte se Rusia nuk kishte hequr dorë nga platforma e panortodoksisë dhe se në projektin e saj për rregullimin e ardhshëm të Ballkanit nuk kishte vend për shqiptarët myslimanë si subjekt i të drejtave kombëtare. Por qarqet atdhetare shqiptare e shihnin me shqetësim edhe fitoren e Perandorisë Osmane, sepse kjo do të sillte forcimin e zgjedhës shekullore të sulltanit mbi atdheun e tyre.
Mendimi i përgjithshëm që pushtoi opinionin publik të vendit në atë kohë ishte që Shqipëria të ngrinte sa më parë zërin për të drejtat e saj, përndryshe, po të qëndronte pasive dhe, ca më keq, po të rreshtohej prapa Stambollit, do të identifikohej me Perandorinë Osmane dhe do të quhej si një zotërim turk, si një pre në duart e fitimtarit.
Në këto rrethana qarqet atdhetare përparimtare e radikale shqiptare vendosën ta kërkonin shpëtimin e tërësisë territoriale të atdheut jo te lufta kundër shovinistëve ballkanikë, as te qëndrimi pritës, por tek organizimi i kryengritjes së armatosur çlirimtare kundërosmane që do të çonte në shpalljen e pavarësisë së Shqipërisë. Me këtë veprim edhe diplomacia evropiane do të vihej para një fakti të kryer.
Ideja e kryengritjes çlirimtare kishte, si edhe më parë, mbështetje në gatishmërinë e masave popullore. Ajo gjeti gjithashtu miratimin e forcave atdhetare të moderuara, të cilat tani u bindën se Perandoria Osmane nuk ishte më në gjendje t’i mbronte trojet shqiptare nga invazioni sllav. Por shpërthimi i kryengritjes çlirimtare dhe shpallja e pavarësisë sipas platformës së patriotëve më të përparuar ose e autonomisë, sipas asaj, të qarqeve të moderuara kërkonte paraprakisht zgjidhjen e disa problemeve themelore, siç ishin: formimi i një qendre të vetme drejtuese, përgatitja politiko-ushtarake dhe sigurimi i përkrahjes në arenën ndërkombëtare. Nismën për ta vënë në jetë idenë e kryengritjes çlirimtare kundërosmane e mori Komiteti Shqiptar, që u formua në Janinë në maj të vitit 1877, në krye të të cilit u vu Abdyl Frashëri, një nga ideologët, diplomatët dhe organizatorët më të shquar të Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare. Në këtë Komitet bënin pjesë personalitete, që përfaqësonin pothuajse të gjitha krahinat e vilajetit të Janinës, si Mehmet Ali Vrioni (Berat), Mustafa Nuri Vlora (Vlorë), Sulejman Tahiri (Tepelenë), Myslim Vasjari (Kurvelesh), Sabri Gjirokastra (Gjirokastër), Mihal Harito (Zagori), Mehmet Goroshiani (Përmet), Vesel Dino (Prevezë) etj.
Komiteti i Janinës vendosi lidhje edhe me qarqet politike që vepronin në viset e tjera të atdheut, me të cilat shqyrtoi çështjen e përgatitjes së kryengritjes së armatosur. Në të njëjtën kohë ai ra në kontakt me oficerët shqiptarë që shërbenin në garnizonet osmane të vendit dhe që treguan gatishmëri për të marrë pjesë në kryengritjen e armatosur. Pas kësaj, shqetësimi kryesor i Komitetit u përqendrua në aspektin diplomatik të çështjes shqiptare.
Udhëheqësit e Komitetit të Janinës mendonin se tani që Perandoria Osmane ishte në rrezik të shembej plotësisht nga armatat ruse, fuqitë perëndimore nuk do ta linin Perandorinë Ruse që ta ndryshonte hartën politike të Gadishullit Ballkanik sipas planeve të saj ekspansioniste. Duke u kapur pas zërave që qarkullonin në shtypin ndërkombëtar, se fuqitë perëndimore do ta zmadhonin territorin e Greqisë për ta përdorur si barrierë kundër ortekut rus, ata shpresonin se po ato fuqi, për interesat e politikës së ekuilibrit në Evropën Juglindore, do të merrnin në konsideratë edhe idenë e një shteti shqiptar të pavarur. Sikurse shkruante disa muaj më vonë Abdyl Frashëri, Evropa do të bindej se qytetërimin e saj në Gadishullin Ballkanik nuk mund ta mbronte nga rreziku rus vetëm diga greke, por, së bashku me të, edhe diga shqiptare. Udhëheqësit e Komitetit të Janinës mendonin se në këto rrethana Shqipëria duhej të lidhte me Greqinë një aleancë politike e ushtarake për të hyrë bashkërisht në luftë kundër Perandorisë Osmane përpara se armatat ruse të zbritnin në jug të Gadishullit Ballkanik. Por ata kërkonin si kusht që Athina ta mbështeste idenë e pavarësisë së Shqipërisë dhe ta miratonte tërësinë e saj tokësore. Në rast se Athina do ta nënshkruante mbi këtë parim aleancën dypalëshe, do të konsiderohej e kapërcyer për çështjen shqiptare pengesa kryesore në plan ndërkombëtar.
Udhëheqësit e Komitetit të Janinës ishin të ndërgjegjshëm se qeveria greke nuk do të hiqte dorë aq lehtë nga qëndrimi i saj i vjetër, nuk ishte e prirur që të pranonte kërkesën e shqiptarëve për të përfshirë në shtetin e tyre krejt Shqipërinë e Jugut deri në Prevezë, sepse ishte pushtuar nga lakmia për të aneksuar krejt vilajetin e Janinës, deri te lumi Seman. Megjithatë ata shpresonin se përballë gjendjes kritike që ishte krijuar për Greqinë nga përparimi i ushtrive ruse, Athina mund të hiqte dorë nga platforma që kishte parashtruar vitin e kaluar dhe do ta shikonte me një sy realist propozimin e shqiptarëve.
Në të vërtetë opinioni publik grek ishte i tronditur nga politika ruse. Greqia, e cila priste prej kohësh shembjen e Perandorisë Osmane që të sendërtonte aspiratat e saj territoriale, tani e ndiente veten krejtësisht të braktisur. Për shkak të lidhjeve të Athinës me Anglinë e Francën, Rusia cariste nuk po i përfillte fare aspiratat e saj nacionaliste, ndërsa Anglia me Francën po e shtrëngonin Athinën që të qëndronte asnjanëse. Opinioni publik grek po bindej gjithnjë e më shumë se me qëndrimin asnjanës të Greqisë, Trakia dhe Maqedonia ishin në rrezik të përfshiheshin në kufijtë e Bullgarisë dhe të Rumelisë që do të krijoheshin sipas planit carist, kurse Thesalia dhe Epiri mund të mbeteshin përsëri brenda kufijve të Perandorisë Osmane, të cilën Anglia me Francën përpiqeshin ta shpëtonin nga katastrofa e plotë. Brenda në Greqi organizatat irredentiste helenike kërkonin me këmbëngulje të ndërmerreshin veprime energjike për të mos e humbur rastin e favorshëm që po krijohej nga shembja e Perandorisë Osmane. Por Mbretëria Helenike me rreth një milion banorë, me financa krejtësisht të rrënuara dhe me forca ushtarake të dobëta, nuk e ndiente veten në gjendje të ndërmerrte me sukses veprime të armatosura kundër Perandorisë Osmane. Në këto rrethana propozimi i Komitetit të Janinës për një aleancë shqiptaro-greke gjeti një pritje pozitive në qarqet qeveritare të Athinës. Qeveria greke pranoi të hynte në bisedime me shqiptarët.
Bisedimet u zhvilluan në mënyrë të fshehtë në Janinë gjatë gjysmës së dytë të korrikut 1877, ndërmjet Abdyl Frashërit, i cili shoqërohej nga Mehmet Ali Vrioni, dhe Epaminonda Mavromatis, një funksionar i Ministrisë së Jashtme greke. Qysh në fillim u duk se të dyja palët erdhën në takim me pikëpamje të papajtueshme. Abdyl Frashëri, që si nismëtar i takimit e nisi i pari bisedën, pasi argumentoi interesat jetikë të të dyja palëve për një luftë të përbashkët kundër Perandorisë Osmane e pansllavizmit carist, parashtroi zotimet dhe kushtet e palës shqiptare për lidhjen e aleancës politike e ushtarake. Shqiptarët zotoheshin që ta fillonin të parët luftën kundërosmane me anën e kryengritjes çlirimtare, e cila do të shpërthente në Shqipëri sapo të nënshkruhej aleanca. Ata merrnin kështu përsipër që pushtetin turk në Shqipëri ta asgjësonin me forcat e tyre të brendshme. Menjëherë pasi të shpërthente kryengritja e armatosur, deklaroi Abdyl Frashëri, do të shpallej pavarësia kombëtare e Shqipërisë. Ai kërkoi që, sapo të fitonte kryengritja në Shqipëri, Greqia t’i shpallte luftë Perandorisë Osmane. Shqiptarët zotoheshin gjithashtu ta ndihmonin ushtrinë greke që t’i pushtonte pa vështirësi Thesalinë e Maqedoninë, pasi oficerët dhe ushtarët shqiptarë, që shërbenin në garnizohet osmane të këtyre viseve, ishin në lidhje me Komitetin e Janinës, pra të gatshëm që, me urdhrin e tij, t’i dorëzonin qytetet pa gjakderdhje. Kundrejt këtyre detyrimeve pala shqiptare kërkonte si kusht nga qeveria e Athinës që ajo ta njihte zyrtarisht formimin e principatës së pavarur shqiptare në kufijtë etnikë të Shqipërisë, duke përfshirë Kosovën në veri, deri në Vranjë, dhe Çamërinë në jug, deri në Prevezë.
Pala greke nuk pranoi asnjë nga kushtet e parashtruara nga Komiteti i Janinës. Para së gjithash ajo e kundërshtoi krejtësisht idenë e një principate shqiptare të pavarur dhe ca më shumë përfshirjen në kufijtë e saj, qoftë edhe të një pjese të vogël të të ashtuquajturit Epir. Sipas tezës së saj, krejt Epiri, që nga lumi Seman deri te gjiri i Prevezës, ishte tokë greke. Si rrjedhim ajo nguli këmbë që Shqipëria e Jugut të rrëmbente armët nën flamurin grek dhe të kërkonte bashkimin e saj me Greqinë. Athina pranoi që kryengritja çlirimtare të kishte karakter shqiptar vetëm në veri të lumit Seman, por vuri si kusht që edhe këto vise të kërkonin bashkimin e tyre me Greqinë për të formuar një shtet dualist greko-shqiptar nën sovranitetin e mbretit të Greqisë.
Abdyl Frashëri u përpoq ta bindte qeverinë e Athinës për absurditetin e pikëpamjeve të saj. Populli shqiptar, deklaroi ai, po ndërmerr revolucionin çlirimtar për të formuar shtetin e vet të pavarur dhe jo për ta zëvendësuar zgjedhën osmane me robërinë greke, për të ruajtur tërësinë e vet territoriale dhe jo për ta ndarë atë në tokë greke dhe në tokë shqiptare. Në bazë të udhëzimeve që mori nga Athina, Epaminonda Mavromatis nuk bëri asnjë tërheqje, madje mbajti gjatë takimeve një qëndrim arrogant dhe fyes ndaj shqiptarëve.
Ndërkaq, gjatë kohës që zhvilloheshin bisedimet e fshehta në Janinë, ngjarjet në frontin ruso-turk morën tjetër rrugë. Sado që Perandoria Osmane ishte shumë e dobët, invazioni carist ngjalli në popullsinë turke ndjenjën e atdhetarisë dhe rriti frymën e qëndresës së saj ushtarake. Si rrjedhim, pas sukseseve të shpejta që korrën gjatë dy muajve të parë të luftës, në fillim të korrikut ushtritë ruse u gozhduan në Plevnë të Bullgarisë. Qëndresa e Plevnës, e cila tregonte se Perandoria Osmane nuk ishte aq e dobët sa pandehej, e qetësoi deri diku qeverinë greke dhe e çliroi përkohësisht nga ngutja që kishte për të hyrë në luftë. Nga ana tjetër, Athina u bind se aspiratat e saj pushtuese ndaj Shqipërisë nuk mund t’i plotësonte me anën e Komitetit të Janinës. Shpresat për të aneksuar krejt vilajetin e Janinës ajo tani i vari te Komiteti Epirot, që ishte formuar në Korfuz nga disa emigrantë grekë, të cilët kërkonin bashkimin e vilajetit të Janinës (të Shqipërisë së Jugut) me Mbretërinë Greke. Këta morën përsipër detyrën që të organizonin në këto vise një kryengritje filoheleniste. Nën ndikimin e këtyre faktorëve në fund të korrikut bisedimet greko-shqiptare u ndërprenë.

----------


## shendelli

*Komiteti i Stambollit dhe platforma e tij politike*

Qëndresa osmane e Plevnës vazhdoi pesë muaj. Ndërkohë patriotët shqiptarë, edhe pse bisedimet e Janinës u ndërprenë, nuk hoqën dorë nga ideja e kryengritjes çlirimtare kundërosmane. Ata i vazhduan përpjekjet për t’i shkrirë komitetet shqiptare lokale në një komitet kombëtar, për formimin e komitetit qendror kombëtar dhe për përgatitjen e kryengritjes së armatosur. Por, ndërsa në malet Ballkan dhe në sektorin e Kaukazit ushtritë osmane ndalën përparimin e ushtrisë ruse, në frontin malazez, në Shqipërinë e Veriut në gusht 1877, mbrojtja turke u thye dhe ushtria osmane filloi të tërhiqej drejt jugut. Kjo ngjarje tronditi opinionin publik në Shqipërinë e Veriut. Në këto rrethana u formua në Shkodër një komitet shqiptar i përbashkët për qytetarët myslimanë e katolikë, i kryesuar nga Pjetër Gurakuqi. Në memorandumin e këtij komiteti kërkohej të formohej një shtet kombëtar më vete nën vasalitetin e sulltanit, siç ishin në atë kohë Serbia dhe Rumania. Por gjendja në frontin me Malin e Zi u stabilizua shpejt. Përparimi i ushtrisë malazeze u ndal.
Gjatë vjeshtës së vitit 1877 patriotët shqiptarë i kushtuan kujdes edhe fushatës së zgjedhjeve për parlamentin e dytë osman. Megjithëse zgjedhjet qenë indirekte dhe u zhvilluan nën diktatin e valinjve, nën trysninë që vinte nga poshtë dolën deputetë edhe disa personalitete atdhetare, ndër të cilat ishte edhe Abdyl Frashëri.
Çeljen e parlamentit në dhjetor të atij viti patriotët shqiptarë, sidomos antarët e Komitetit të Janinës, e shfrytëzuan për të organizuar në kryeqytetin perandorak një takim në shkallë kombëtare. Për këtë qëllim, përveç deputetëve të parlamentit, u thirrën në Stamboll edhe personalitete të njohura shqiptare që përfaqësonin pothuajse të gjitha krahinat e Shqipërisë. Në mbledhjen e parë, që u mbajt më 18 dhjetor 1877, u miratua forumi i organizatës atdhetare revolucionare me emrin Komiteti Qendror për Mbrojtjen e të Drejtave të Kombësisë Shqiptare, ose siç u quajt shkurt Komiteti i Stambollit. Kryetari i Komitetit u zgjodh Abdyl Frashëri. Megjithëse nuk dihet ende përbërja e plotë e këtij Komiteti, janë njohur tanimë si anëtarë të tij Pashko Vasa, Jani Vreto, Ymer Prizreni, Zija Prishtina, Sami Frashëri, Ahmet Koronica, Mihal Harito, Iljaz Dibra, Mehmet Ali Vrioni, Seid Toptani, Mustafa Nuri Vlora, Mane Tahiri etj.
Në programin politik të Komitetit të Stambollit përfshihej teza mbi organizimin me ngutësi të kryengritjes së armatosur kundërosmane dhe krijimin e shtetit kombëtar shqiptar. Komiteti vendosi gjithashtu që të zhvilloheshin bisedime me Greqinë për të arritur një aleancë shqiptaro-greke sipas platformës së parashtruar nga Abdyl Frashëri.
Ndërkohë ngjarjet në front pësuan një kthesë rrënjësore. Më 10 dhjetor 1877 qëndresa e Plevnës u thye. Ushtritë ruse filluan të përparonin përmes maleve Ballkan. Serbia e Mali i Zi morën zemër nga përparimi rus dhe rifilluan veprimet luftarake kundër Turqisë. Perandoria Osmane tani dukej se ishte në pragun e katastrofës së plotë. Në këto rrethana qeveria e Athinës e pranoi propozimin e ri të paraqitur nga patriotët shqiptarë për të rifilluar bisedimet dypalëshe që ishin ndërprerë në fund të korrikut.
Turi i dytë i bisedimeve shqiptaro-greke u zhvillua në Stamboll gjatë gjysmës së dytë të muajit dhjetor 1877. Këtë radhë qeverinë greke e përfaqësonte Stefanos Skuludhi, deputet në parlamentin e Greqisë. Abdyl Frashëri, i cili kryesonte përsëri delegacionin shqiptar, tani nuk përfaqësonte Komitetin Ndërkrahinor të Janinës, por Komitetin Kombëtar të Stambollit. Abdyli i parashtroi Stefanos Skuludhit planin e hollësishëm të shpërthimit të kryengritjes shqiptare, e cila do të fillonte në Shqipërinë e Jugut. Menjëherë pas saj do të formohej qeveria e përkohshme e Shqipërisë, që do të njihej nga Greqia, e cila do të hynte gjithashtu në luftë kundër Perandorisë Osmane në Thesali. Kryengritja do të shtrihej në Gegëri e në Kosovë. Greqia do t’i ndihmonte shqiptarët me armatime. Projekti i Abdyl Frashërit ishte i leverdishëm për të dyja palët. Shqipëria siguronte tërësinë territoriale, duke përfshirë në kufijtë e saj edhe vilajetin e Janinës (Epirin), ndërsa Greqia hiqte dorë nga Epiri, por do të aneksonte pa luftë Thesalinë, me ndihmën e oficerëve shqiptarë që komandonin ushtrinë osmane. Abdyli u përpoq edhe një herë ta bindte qeverinë e Athinës, se ishte në interes të Greqisë që ajo të kishte si aleate, kundër Perandorisë Osmane e kundër rrezikut rus, një Shqipëri të fortë, prandaj nguli këmbë që aleanca dypalëshe të ndërtohej sipas parimit të njohjes së një principate të pavarur shqiptare në kufijtë e saj etnikë, në krye të së cilës mund të vihej edhe një princ me origjinë nga dinastia që mbretëronte në Greqi. Por pala greke nuk hoqi dorë as këtë radhë nga pretendimet ndaj Shqipërisë. Si rrjedhim, në ditët e fundit të dhjetorit, me urdhrin telegrafik të ardhur nga Athina, bisedimet shqiptaro-greke u ndërprenë përsëri.
Në fillim të vitit 1878 situata në front u përmbys plotësisht. Pasi kaluan malet Ballkan, ushtritë ruse filluan të përparonin me shpejtësi në drejtim të jugut, pa ndeshur ndonjë rezistencë serioze nga ana e ushtrive osmane. Më 4 janar 1878 ato pushtuan Sofjen, më 18 janar Edrenenë dhe më 28 janar arritën në fshatin Shën-Stefan, në periferi të Stambollit. Nga paniku që pushtoi Perandorinë Osmane përfituan ushtritë serbe, të cilat marshuan pa vështirësi drejt vilajetit të Kosovës dhe, pasi morën Pirotin, Nishin, Kurshunlinë dhe Vranjën, në fund të janarit arritën në Gjilan. Po ashtu, ushtritë malazeze pushtuan më 10 janar Tivarin, më 19 janar Ulqinin dhe një javë më vonë dolën në brigjet e liqenit të Shkodrës e të lumit të Bunës.
Disfata e plotë e ushtrive osmane i shqetësoi të gjitha Fuqitë e Mëdha. Në mënyrë të veçantë ajo tronditi Britaninë e Madhe, e cila, për të penguar hyrjen e ushtrive ruse në Stamboll, dërgoi flotën e saj luftarake në detin Marmara. Në të njëjtën kohë, me nxitjen e saj, Porta e Lartë i kërkoi komandës ruse armëpushim. Duke parë se Anglia ishte e vendosur të mbronte me çdo kusht kryeqytetin osman, Rusia nënshkroi në Edrene, më 31 janar 1878, armëpushimin me Perandorinë Osmane dhe filloi bisedimet për të përfunduar Traktatin e Paqes me të. 
Situata e re ndërkombëtare, që u krijua pas disfatës së plotë turke, e detyroi Komitetin e Stambollit ta rishikonte programin e vet. Sipas tij, shpërthimi në këto rrethana i kryengritjes kundërosmane në Shqipëri do të ishte një hap i dëmshëm, që do ta lehtësonte përparimin e ushtrive serbe, malazeze e greke në brendi të trojeve shqiptare dhe do t’u jepte rast monarkive fqinje që ta sanksiononin me anën e fitores ushtarake aneksimin e viseve të pushtuara prej tyre. Për këtë arsye Komiteti hoqi dorë përkohësisht nga projekti i kryengritjes së armatosur dhe hartoi një program të ri politik për Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare.
Programi i ri, i cili u përpunua në ditët e para të vitit 1878, përmbante ndryshime taktike e jo strategjike. Udhëheqësit e Komitetit të Stambollit nuk hoqën dorë nga synimi i tyre i mëparshëm, nga formimi i shtetit kombëtar shqiptar. Por tani para Shqipërisë qëndronte si detyrë e ngutshme ruajtja e tërësisë së saj tokësore. Përveç kësaj, ata mendonin se në kushtet e reja pavarësia kombëtare e Shqipërisë ishte e parealizueshme, pasi ajo nuk gëzonte asnjë mbështetje në arenën ndërkombëtare. Për më tepër, tani që kishte filluar pushtimi i trojeve shqiptare nga ushtritë fqinje, rreziku i copëtimit të Shqipërisë ishte bërë shumë serioz. Në këtë gjendje të re shqiptarët u kthyen përsëri në programin e mëparshëm. Në vend të pavarësisë së plotë kombëtare, ata vendosën të kërkonin bashkimin e trojeve të tyre amtare në një vilajet autonom shqiptar në kuadrin e Perandorisë Osmane. Udhëheqësit e Komitetit të Stambollit shpresonin se krijimi i një vilajeti të tillë do të gjente përkrahës në arenën ndërkombëtare, të paktën mbështetjen e atyre Fuqive të Mëdha që nuk e dëshironin shpartallimin e plotë të Perandorisë Osmane. Veç kësaj, për të mbrojtur tërësinë territoriale, shqiptarët do të luftonin të veçuar nga Perandoria Osmane, do të hynin në betejë kundër rrezikut sllav, grek, austriak ose italian në emër të interesave kombëtarë të Shqipërisë. Ata ishin të bindur se një luftë e tillë, si edhe formimi i vilajetit autonom shqiptar, do ta sanksiononte në plan ndërkombëtar ekzistencën e shqiptarëve si komb dhe tërësinë territoriale të Shqipërisë. Këto fitore do të shërbenin si bazë për ta kthyer vilajetin autonom shqiptar, në rrethana koniunkturale më të favorshme, në një shtet të pavarur shqiptar. Për të arritur bashkimin politik dhe organizativ të mbarë vendit rreth kësaj platforme, udhëheqësit e Komitetit të Stambollit vendosën të formonin një lidhje shqiptare me karakter kombëtar, ku të përfaqësoheshin të gjitha shtresat shoqërore dhe të gjitha krahinat shqiptare që bënin pjesë në të katër vilajetet perëndimore të Gadishullit Ballkanik. Projektin për formimin e saj e përgatiti qysh në fillim të vitit 1878, Pashko Vasa, që në atë kohë ishte këshilltar i valiut të Kosovës.
Udhëheqësit e Komitetit të Stambollit shpresonin se me programin e tyre të ri, i cili e përjashtonte përkohësisht konfliktin e armatosur shqiptaro-turk, Porta e Lartë nuk do ta pengonte formimin e Lidhjes Shqiptare. Kjo liri veprimi kishte rëndësi të veçantë për ta, pasi u jepte atyre mundësi që ta shpejtonin formimin e lidhjes kombëtare dhe organizimin e forcave të saj të armatosura. Për këtë qëllim Komiteti i Stambollit ngarkoi një komision të posaçëm, të kryesuar nga Pashko Vasa, për të nxjerrë lejen përkatëse nga Porta e Lartë. Për një kohë të gjatë Stambolli nuk dha asnjë përgjigje.
Gjatë muajit shkurt 1878 tensionin politik të shqiptarëve e rriti edhe më shumë ekspedita që organizoi qeveria greke kundër trojeve kombëtare të Shqipërisë. Që ta vinte Rusinë para faktit të kryer dhe të merrte parasysh aspiratat e saj territoriale, qeveria e Athinës e detyroi Komitetin e Korfuzit që, para se të nënshkruhej Traktati i Paqes me Turqinë, të provokonte në Shqipërinë e Jugut një kryengritje të armatosur kundërosmane dhe të nxiste kryengritësit vendas që të kërkonin bashkimin e krahinave të tyre me Mbretërinë e Greqisë. Sipas planit të saj të përgatitur me kujdes, më 12 shkurt 1878 një bandë e madhe greke me rreth 600 “vullnetarë” të ashtuquajtur epirotë, të rekrutuar në Greqi, midis të cilëve kishte edhe disa mercenarë të huaj, të pajisur me armë e topa të ushtrisë helenike dhe të komanduar nga oficerë grekë, zbarkuan nga ishulli i Korfuzit në fshatin Lëkurës, në afërsitë e Sarandës. Pasi ngritën këtu flamurin e Greqisë, shpallën fillimin e kryengritjes “greke” në viset e Epirit. Të nesërmen, më 13 shkurt, internacionalistët grekë pushtuan Sarandën; pastaj një pjesë e tyre u drejtua për në fshatin Çukë, pjesa tjetër për në fshatin Gjashtë, duke shpresuar se aksioni i tyre do të ishte sinjali për shpërthimin e kryengritjes së përgjithshme nga ana e popullsisë vendase.
Ndërkaq popullsia shqiptare vendase jo vetëm nuk u bashkua me bandën greke, por, përkundrazi, u ngrit në këmbë kundër saj. Nën thirrjen e krerëve lokalë, me mijëra vullnetarë shqiptarë rrëmbyen armët për mbrojtjen e vendit. Përparimi i forcave greke u ndal në kodrat e Gjashtës. Më 17 shkurt vullnetarët shqiptarë, së bashku me forcat turke që erdhën nga Janina, u shkaktuan atyre dy disfata të rënda, njërën në Karalibej, tjetrën në Gjashtë, dhe i detyruan të tërhiqeshin me humbje të mëdha në Lëkurës. Pas një luftimi tjetër, që u zhvillua më 23 shkurt 1878 në Lëkurës, banda u shpartallua plotësisht. Komandanti i tyre mundi të shpëtonte së bashku me 110 veta, duke u tërhequr gjatë bregdetit, derisa u hodh në Korfuz. Të tjerët u vranë ose u zunë robër gjatë luftimeve.



*2. THEMELIMI I LIDHJES SHQIPTARE TË PRIZRENIT

Shqipëria dhe Traktati i Shën-Stefanit (3 mars 1878)*
Një muaj pas armëpushimit të Edrenesë u nënshkrua në Shën-Stefan, më 3 mars 1878, Traktati i Paqes ndërmjet Perandorisë Ruse dhe Perandorisë Osmane.
Traktati i Shën-Stefanit i shkëpuste Perandorisë Osmane rreth 80 për qind të zotërimeve të saj në Gadishullin Ballkanik. Me shpresë se do të shmangte kundërshtimin e fuqive të tjera të mëdha, Rusia nuk mori për vete asgjë nga këto territore. Ajo u kufizua vetëm duke i shkëputur Rumanisë, të cilën e kishte aleate në luftën që fitoi, krahinën e Besarabisë në veri të lumit Pruth dhe duke aneksuar disa krahina që zotëronte Perandoria Osmane, në jug të Kaukazit (Kars, Ardahan, Bajazid e Batum). Synimet e saj hegjemoniste në Evropën Juglindore Rusia cariste do t’i siguronte kryesisht nëpërmjet Bullgarisë së madhe autonome që u krijua me Traktatin e Shën-Stefanit. Bullgaria do të ishte një principatë autonome me qeverinë e saj, tributare ndaj sulltanit. Formimi i saj ishte në vetvete një hap pozitiv, pasi e çlironte popullin bullgar nga zgjedha shekullore osmane. Por, Rusia krijoi një Bullgari të madhe, të cilën ajo do ta kishte si një satelite të saj me qëllim që të vendoste nëpërmjet saj zotërimin e vet në Gadishullin Ballkanik. Në kufijtë e saj do të përfshihej shumica dërrmuese e tokave që i shkëputeshin Perandorisë Osmane. Kjo do të shtrihej në lindje deri në Detin e Zi, në jug deri në detin Egje, në veri deri në Danub dhe në perëndim deri në malet e Voskopojës. Sado që Bullgaria e madhe do të mbetej nën sovranitetin e sulltanit turk, Porta e Lartë nuk do të kishte të drejtë të vendoste brenda kufijve të saj asnjë garnizon ushtarak osman. Pjesa tjetër e territoreve perandorake do t’i jepej Rumanisë, Serbisë dhe Malit të Zi, që ktheheshin nga principata autonome në shtete të pavarura. Greqia nuk përfitonte asgjë. Ajo do të mbetej ashtu siç ishte, një shtet i pavarur brenda kufijve të saj të paraluftës.
Traktati i Shën-Stefanit nuk e zinte fare në gojë Shqipërinë, e cila për Rusinë nuk ekzistonte si subjekt të drejtash politike. Sipas Traktatit të Shën-Stefanit, gati gjysma e trojeve shqiptare u jepej shteteve sllave ballkanike. Bullgaria do të merrte, përveç të tjerave, krahinat shqiptare të Korçës, të Bilishtit, të Pogradecit, të Strugës, të Dibrës, të Kërçovës, të Gostivarit, të Tetovës, të Shkupit, të Kaçanikut etj. Serbia, e cila do të shtrihej kryesisht drejt jugperëndimit, do të aneksonte edhe viset veriore e verilindore të Kosovës, deri në afërsi të Mitrovicës. Mali i Zi, sipërfaqja e të cilit do të rritej më tepër se tri herë, do të përfshinte brenda kufijve të tij gjithashtu një varg krahinash shqiptare, si atë të Ulqinit, të Krajës, të Anamalit, të Hotit, të Grudës, të Tuzit, të Kelmendit, të Plavës, të Gucisë dhe të Rugovës. Pjesa tjetër e Shqipërisë do të mbetej nën sundimin e Perandorisë Osmane. Si rrjedhim, me Traktatin e Shën-Stefanit trojet shqiptare do të copëtoheshin ndërmjet katër shteteve të huaja. Perandoria Ruse e gjymtonte kështu rëndë tërësinë tokësore të Shqipërisë dhe e vështirësonte në kulm luftën e popullit shqiptar për krijimin e shtetit kombëtar.
Zemërimin e thellë që shkaktoi në Shqipëri Traktati i Shën-Stefanit e rriti më tej terrori i ushtrive serbo-malazeze mbi shqiptarët e viseve të pushtuara prej tyre dhe shpërngulja me dhunë nga këto krahina e dhjetëra mijë familjeve shqiptare, të cilat vërshuan si muhaxhirë në krahinat e papushtuara nga ushtritë ballkanike. Vetëm në vilajetin e Kosovës endeshin rreth 100 mijë burra, gra e fëmijë, të shpërngulur nga zona e pushtimit serb. Gati 38 mijë veta të dëbuar nga ushtritë ruse e bullgare qenë shpërndarë, sipas konsullit anglez Blunt, në viset e vilajetit të Manastirit. Sipas të dhënave të konsullit austro-hungarez Lipih (Lipich), mbi 26 mijë shqiptarë, të dëbuar nga zona e pushtimit malazez, ishin vendosur në vilajetin e Shkodrës. Por numri i shqiptarëve të shpërngulur ishte më i madh, po të kemi parasysh se jo pak prej tyre mërguan në vilajetet e Selanikut, të Stambollit, të Izmirit, të Adanasë e të Sirisë.
Zemërimi kundër Traktatit të Shën-Stefanit përfshiu të gjitha shtresat e popullsisë shqiptare, që nga fshatarët e zejtarët e deri te qarqet çifligare e tregtare. Ky zemërim i shqiptarëve nuk drejtohej vetëm kundër Perandorisë Ruse dhe aleatëve të saj ballkanikë, por edhe kundër Perandorisë Osmane, e cila kishte nënshkruar një akt të tillë, që e dënonte me vdekje atdheun e tyre. Fakti se asnjë nga fuqitë e tjera të mëdha nuk e ngriti zërin për të drejtat kombëtare të Shqipërisë, i bindi përfundimisht shqiptarët se ata tashmë ishin krejtësisht vetëm.
Gjendja e re që u krijua nga vendimet e Shën-Stefanit dhe nga ngjarjet që rrodhën më pas, në mars-prill 1878, kur u duk qartë se Fuqitë e Mëdha perëndimore ishin të vendosura të mbronin me çdo kusht sundimin e Perandorisë Osmane në Ballkan dhe si rrjedhim nuk ishin të prirura të merrnin parasysh të drejtat kombëtare të shqiptarëve, Komiteti Qendror i Stambollit arriti në përfundimin se si kryengritja e armatosur kundërosmane, ashtu edhe kërkesa për pavarësinë e Shqipërisë nuk mund të qëndronin më si pika kryesore të programit të tij politik. Tani që copëtimi i trojeve shqiptare filloi të vihej në jetë dhe doli në plan të parë detyra e mbrojtjes së tërësisë tokësore të Shqipërisë, kryengritja e armatosur kundër Perandorisë Osmane jo vetëm që nuk e zgjidhte çështjen shqiptare, por e ndërlikonte edhe më keq atë e fatin e atdheut. Në rrethana të tilla ndërkombëtare, Komiteti Shqiptar i Stambollit adaptoi, për aq kohë sa do të vijonte kjo gjendje e ndërlikuar, një platformë të re politike, e cila kërkonte mobilizimin e mbarë vendit për plotësimin e dy detyrave kryesore: për të kundërshtuar me luftë të armatosur, në emër të kombësisë shqiptare, çdo vendim që do të merrnin Fuqitë e Mëdha, qoftë edhe me pëlqimin e Perandorisë Osmane, në dëm të tërësisë territoriale të Shqipërisë dhe, në të njëjtën kohë, për të arritur bashkimin e të gjitha trojeve të atdheut në një vilajet të vetëm shqiptar, të pajisur me disa të drejta autonomiste, që mund të realizoheshin pa hyrë në konflikt me Portën e Lartë.
Përmbushja e këtyre objektivave bënte të nevojshëm formimin e një fronti të vetëm politik mbarëshqiptar dhe pranimin nga ana e këtij fronti të platformës politike të përpunuar nga Komiteti Kombëtar i Stambollit.
Për krijimin e frontit të bashkuar politik, që do të kishte formën e një lidhjeje kombëtare shqiptare, kishte tashmë në Shqipëri një truall deri diku të përgatitur edhe nga pikëpamja organizative. Qysh në dhjetor të vitit 1877, në krahinat periferike të Shqipërisë, kur ato filluan të kërcënoheshin nga pushtimi serb e malazez, ishin organizuar besëlidhje shqiptare krahinore ose, siç quheshin në disa vise, komisione lokale të vetëmbrojtjes, të cilat u përpoqën të mobilizonin shqiptarët për të hyrë në veprim sapo të lëshohej kushtrimi. Traktati i Shën-Stefanit i dha një nxitje të fuqishme krijimit të besëlidhjeve të reja. Por me evolucionin ekonomik, shoqëror, politik e kulturor që kishte pësuar Shqipëria, gjatë dekadave të fundit, ndryshe nga periudhat e mëparshme, ndërgjegjja e bashkësisë krahinore ishte tejkaluar tanimë te shqiptarët. Çdo krahinë kishte filluar ta ndiente veten si gjymtyrë e një trupi të vetëm, si pjesë e një atdheu të përbashkët. Ky evolucion në ndërgjegjen kombëtare të shqiptarëve ishte një faktor i favorshëm për veprimtarinë e Komitetit Kombëtar të Stambollit, të cilit tani i takonte detyra t’i bashkonte besëlidhjet krahinore në një trup të vetëm organizativ dhe me një platformë të vetme politike.
Derisa të shkriheshin në një organizatë kombëtare, përballë besëlidhjeve krahinore qëndronin tri detyra themelore: të mobilizonin shtresat e gjera popullore në lëvizjen e madhe të protestës kundër vendimeve të padrejta të Traktatit të Shën-Stefanit; të përgatiteshin ushtarakisht për të kundërshtuar me armë copëtimin e trojeve shqiptare, në rast se vendimet e Traktatit do të mbeteshin në fuqi; të kujdeseshin për të ndihmuar dhe për të sistemuar rreth 150 mijë muhaxhirët shqiptarë, të grumbulluar në vilajetet e Kosovës, të Shkodrës e të Manastirit, të cilët kishin mbetur pa bukë e pa strehë.
Ndërkaq, në prill të vitit 1878, opinioni publik shqiptar u informua nga shtypi ndërkombëtar për kundërshtimin që kishte gjetur Traktati i Shën-Stefanit në fuqitë e tjera të mëdha. Në të vërtetë, kundërshtimin më të rreptë ai e pati nga Anglia dhe nga Austro-Hungaria, të cilat u shqetësuan së tepërmi nga rritja e shpejtë e ndikimit të Rusisë në Gadishullin Ballkanik nëpërmjet Bullgarisë së Madhe. Për këtë arsye, me këmbënguljen e tyre, u vendos që kushtet e përcaktuara në Traktatin e Shën-Stefanit të rishikoheshin nga një kongres i posaçëm i Fuqive të Mëdha, i cili, sipas vendimit që u mor më vonë, do të mblidhej në Berlin më 13 qershor 1878.
Shqiptarët ishin të bindur se Fuqitë e Mëdha, ndonëse e kundërshtuan Traktatin e Shën-Stefanit, përsëri nuk ishin të prirura që t’i merrnin parasysh interesat kombëtarë të Shqipërisë. Megjithatë, pezullimi i tij deri në thirrjen e kongresit të Berlinit u jepte në dorë patriotëve shqiptarë një kohë të çmueshme për ta organizuar më mirë qëndresën politike e ushtarake. Por, nga ana tjetër, leja që kishte kërkuar Komiteti i Stambollit për të formuar një lidhje shqiptare, ndeshi më në fund në kundërshtimin e Portës së Lartë. Në parim qeveria osmane nuk e shihte me sy të keq lëvizjen e protestës së popullsive të saj kundër Traktatit të Shën-Stefanit, por ajo nuk e pranonte në asnjë mënyrë që kjo lëvizje të zhvillohej e të organizohej ashtu siç e kuptonte Komiteti i Stambollit, si një lëvizje kombëtare shqiptare. Porta e Lartë kërkonte që shqiptarët të protestonin kundër Traktatit të Shën-Stefanit si nënshtetas myslimanë, që nuk donin të shkëputeshin nga Perandoria Osmane dhe nga sulltani i saj halif. Patriotët shqiptarë, të cilët nuk mund të pajtoheshin me këto kushte, vendosën që ta formonin lidhjen shqiptare duke u mbështetur në lëvizjen popullore dhe në besëlidhjet lokale.

*Rrymat politike dhe protestat shqiptare*
Gjatë pranverës së vitit 1878, krahas hovit që mori lëvizja e protestës kundër Traktatit të Shën-Stefanit, ngadhënjeu edhe ideja për të kundërshtuar me armë vendimet që mund të merreshin në Kongresin e Berlinit në dëm të tërësisë tokësore të atdheut. Në këto rrethana, kërkesa për të formuar një lidhje të përgjithshme u bë mjaft popullore. Megjithatë forcat e ndryshme atdhetare të lëvizjes kombëtare nuk e konceptonin njësoj karakterin dhe programin që duhej të kishte kjo lidhje e përgjithshme. Qarqet atdhetare shqiptare, të përfaqësuara, në përgjithësi, nga Komiteti Kombëtar i Stambollit, që formuan grupimin ose, siç u quajt nga vëzhguesit e huaj të kohës, rrymën radikale, synonin të themelonin një lidhje shqiptare, e cila duhej të mobilizonte popullsinë e vendit në emër të të drejtave kombëtare të Shqipërisë dhe ta drejtonte atë në luftë për ruajtjen e tërësisë tokësore të atdheut, duke kërkuar në të njëjtën kohë krijimin e një vilajeti autonom shqiptar ose, po ta lejonin rrethanat ndërkombëtare, të një shteti shqiptar autonom. Sipas udhëheqësve të kësaj rryme, lidhja shqiptare duhej përgatitur për të luftuar, në përshtatje me rrethanat që do të krijoheshin, jo vetëm kundër shteteve shoviniste fqinje, por edhe kundër Perandorisë Osmane. Një grupim ose rrymë e dytë në lëvizjen kombëtare ishte ai i të moderuarve, siç u cilësua po nga bashkëkohësit, që përfaqësohej nga personalitete të njohura atdhetare, si Ali bej Gucia, Iljaz pashë Dibra, Abedin pashë Dinoja, Mahmud pashë Biçaku, Omer pashë Vrioni etj. Ashtu si radikalët, edhe të moderuarit kërkonin që lidhja e përgjithshme të kishte karakter kombëtar. Ata e pranonin në parim edhe idenë e një vilajeti të bashkuar autonom shqiptar, të pajisur me një autonomi administrative e kulturore. Por, ndryshe nga elementët radikalë të Komitetit të Stambollit, këta nuk e shikonin vilajetin e bashkuar shqiptar si një hallkë, si një shkallë për të shkuar më tej drejt një shteti të bashkuar e të pavarur shqiptar. Përveç kësaj, të moderuarit nuk ishin gjithashtu të prirur për t’iu kundërvënë Portës së Lartë. Ata shpresonin se vilajeti shqiptar mund të krijohej me pëlqimin e vetë sulltanit, të cilin, besonin se do ta bindnin, pasi, sipas tyre, krijimi i këtij vilajeti ishte në interesin e vetë Perandorisë Osmane.
Përgjithësisht qarqet e moderuara, duke pasur parasysh rrezikun e jashtëm, prireshin ta kufizonin lëvizjen vetëm me mbrojtjen e territoreve të kërcënuara, vetëm me luftën kundër copëtimit të vendit. Si rrjedhim, ata e përfytyronin besëlidhjen shqiptare jo si një front politik kombëtar të veshur me atribute shtetërore, por si një federim ose aleancë krahinash të krijuar vetëm për të luftuar bashkërisht kundër shovinistëve fqinjë.
Megjithatë, ndërmjet platformës së qarqeve radikale dhe platformës së të moderuarve kishte mjaft pika takimi, siç qe ajo e karakterit kombëtar shqiptar të lidhjes së përgjithshme dhe pranimi në parim i formimit të një vilajeti autonom shqiptar. Në situatën dramatike, që u krijua në pranverën e vitit 1878, këto pika të përbashkëta merrnin rëndësi të dorës së parë përballë pikëpamjeve të ndryshme që kishin ato për kohën e mënyrën se kur dhe si duhej të sendërtohej ky vilajet, të cilat mund të zgjidheshin pas formimit të lidhjes shqiptare. Në këto rrethana, u arrit bashkëpunimi i të dy rreshtimeve politike për formimin e një lidhjeje shqiptare me karakter kombëtar, që do të udhëhiqte luftën e popullit shqiptar kundër copëtimit territorial të atdheut dhe do të parashtronte nevojën e bashkimit administrativ të mbarë viseve shqiptare në një vilajet autonom shqiptar.
Jashtë këtyre dy grupimeve atdhetare, që përfaqësonin Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare, në jetën politike të Shqipërisë vepronte edhe një rreshtim i tretë sulltanist, i udhëhequr nga nëpunësit turkomanë të administratës së vilajeteve, nga elementë feudalë e klerikë turkomanë, të cilët e identifikonin veten me qarqet sunduese perandorake, anonin plotësisht nga vija politike e Portës së Lartë dhe i shërbenin asaj. Të interesuar për të kundërshtuar vendimet e Traktatit të Shën-Stefanit, edhe pasuesit e këtij grupimi u bashkuan me lëvizjen për organizimin e qëndresës së armatosur nëpërmjet “lidhjes” së përgjithshme, e cila duhej të vepronte sipas orientimeve të sulltanit. Ata nuk ishin për një lidhje shqiptare, por për një lidhje islamike, ku të merrnin pjesë të gjitha popullsitë myslimane të Gadishullit Ballkanik, pavarësisht nga kombësia e tyre, nga e cila, logjikisht, do të përjashtoheshin shqiptarët e krishterë, si ortodoksë, edhe katolikë. Veç kësaj, sulltanistët, siç u quajtën në atë kohë, nuk e pranonin as në parim idenë e një vilajeti shqiptar, sepse ky vilajet, sipas tyre, do t’i ndante shqiptarët myslimanë nga “vëllezërit” myslimanë të Gadishullit Ballkanik dhe të Perandorisë Osmane.
Këto qëndrime u kundërshtuan nga atdhetarët shqiptarë, radikalë e të moderuar, që nuk mund të pajtoheshin me platformën e qarqeve sulltaniste dhe në mënyrë të veçantë me idenë konservatore të një lidhjeje islamike, e cila po të krijohej do ta shuante emrin e Shqipërisë. Në të vërtetë, qarqet sulltaniste nuk kishin ndonjë mbështetje në shtresat e gjera të popullsisë shqiptare. Veprimtarinë e tyre e udhëhiqnin valinjtë e katër vilajeteve shqiptare, që zbatonin me besnikëri udhëzimet e Portës së Lartë. Megjithatë, ato luanin ende një rol të rëndësishëm në jetën politike të vendit, pasi kishin në dorë aparatin shtetëror - administratën, ushtrinë, xhandarmërinë, financat dhe mjetet e telekomunikacionit që lidhnin krahinat me njëra-tjetrën. E vetmja pikë që dukej sikur i afronte sulltanistët me qarqet atdhetare, ishte gatishmëria e tyre për të luftuar me rrugë jashtëqeveritare, kundër shkëputjes së zotërimeve perandorake në Ballkan, pra edhe kundër shkëputjes së trojeve shqiptare, ndonëse këtë luftë ata kërkonin ta zhvillonin nën flamurin islamik.
Për të mos shkaktuar në atë çast kritik përçarjen e forcave politike të vendit, Komiteti i Stambollit dhe rrethet e tjera atdhetare të vendit iu shmangën përkohësisht luftës së hapur kundër qarqeve sulltaniste. Madje, duke u kapur pas gatishmërisë që tregonin këto qarqe për të luftuar kundër Traktatit të Shën-Stefanit, udhëheqësit atdhetarë mendonin se, me një punë të mëtejshme sqaruese, do ta tërhiqnin masën e tyre në platformën e lidhjes shqiptare.
Platformën e vet politike Komiteti i Stambollit e ngriti gjatë pranverës edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare. Qysh në muajin mars, kur përmbajtja e Traktatit të Shën-Stefanit ende nuk ishte shpallur, Pashko Vasa i paraqiti ambasadorit britanik në Stamboll një promemorje në emër të popullit shqiptar, në të cilën lufta kundër copëtimit territorial të Shqipërisë lidhej organikisht me kërkesën për autonominë e saj administrative. Shqiptarët, shkruante ai, nuk mund të kënaqen me administratën e kalbur osmane. Ata janë të bindur se Porta e Lartë, as nuk dëshiron dhe as nuk është në gjendje t’u japë atyre një administratë më të mirë se atë që u ka dhënë deri sot. Shqiptarët, theksonte patrioti rilindës, janë të vendosur t’i këputin të gjitha lidhjet që i bashkojnë me Turqinë dhe nuk duhet të përjashtohen nga ajo e drejtë që kanë popujt sllavë të Ballkanit për të formuar shtete të pavarura ose autonome. Megjithatë, përfundonte Pashko Vasa, shqiptarët kërkojnë një administratë autonome që t’u përgjigjet më shumë nevojave dhe traditave të tyre.
Një vend të veçantë në veprimtarinë politike që zhvilloi Komiteti i Stambollit gjatë pranverës së vitit 1878 zënë shkrimet e Abdyl Frashërit, të cilat ai i botoi në shtypin e huaj, brenda dhe jashtë Perandorisë Osmane. Në një artikull të botuar në muajin prill në gazetën turke “Basiret” (Stamboll), ai i tërhiqte tërthorazi vëmendjen Portës së Lartë që të mos pranonte asnjë lëshim në kurriz të trojeve të Shqipërisë dhe t’u njihte shqiptarëve të drejtat e tyre kombëtare. Askush, pra, as Perandoria Osmane, shkruante kryetari i Komitetit të Stambollit, nuk ka të drejtë t’u japë të tjerëve tokat që u takojnë shqiptarëve. Duke evokuar luftën që zhvilluan shqiptarët në shek. XV kundër Perandorisë Osmane, Abdyl Frashëri u linte të nënkuptonin qeveritarëve të Stambollit se Shqipëria ishte gati të përsëriste epopenë e Skënderbeut, në rast se nuk do t’i njiheshin të drejtat e saj kombëtare.
Në një seri artikujsh të botuar gjatë prillit e majit në organin austriak “Messager de Vienne” (“Mesazher dë Vjenë”), Abdyl Frashëri argumentonte para opinionit publik evropian të drejtat politike që i takonin popullit shqiptar, si një nga kombet më të lashta të Evropës, me gjuhë, me territor, me kulturë, me ndërgjegje dhe me histori të përbashkët mijëravjeçare. Kombi shqiptar, nënvizon ai, nuk aspiron asgjë tjetër, veçse të jetojë i lirë, të dalë nga prapambetja dhe të zërë vendin që meriton në radhët e kombeve të qytetëruara të Evropës. Në rast se Fuqitë e Mëdha, theksonte Abdyli, do ta dënojnë këtë popull trim e liridashës të mbetet në robëri dhe ca më keq të copëtohet ndërmjet shteteve fqinje, Gadishulli Ballkanik nuk do të ketë kurrë qetësi, sepse shqiptarët nuk do të pushojnë asnjëherë së luftuari për të fituar pavarësinë e tyre kombëtare. Përkundrazi, në rast se shqiptarëve do t’u njihen të drejtat e tyre kombëtare, Shqipëria do të bëhet faktor i paqes dhe do të kthehet në një digë kundër ekspansionit carist, i cili rrezikon jo vetëm Gadishullin Ballkanik, por edhe Kontinentin Evropian.
Në të njëjtën kohë anëtarët e Komitetit të Stambollit e shtuan veprimtarinë e tyre politike edhe brenda në Shqipëri. Por këtu ata ndeshën në pengesat e qarqeve sulltaniste, të cilat, duke shfrytëzuar terrorin që po ushtronin organet ushtarake serbe-malazeze kundër shqiptarëve në veri dhe provokacionet që po kurdisnin agjentët shovinistë grekë në viset shqiptare jugore, përpiqeshin ta vështirësonin organizimin e popullit shqiptar në shkallë kombëtare dhe t’i nxisnin shqiptarët që të hidheshin në një luftë të parakohshme e të paorganizuar kundër shteteve fqinje.
Anëtarët e Komitetit të Stambollit dhe atdhetarët e tjerë i bënë ballë me sukses, në shumicën e krahinave të vendit, këtij presioni të qarqeve qeveritare e sulltaniste. Ata arritën të shmangnin konfliktet e parakohshme që ishin gati të shpërthenin, sidomos në veri, në sektorin shqiptaro-malazez. Me këtë rast Komiteti i Stambollit e shpalli edhe një herë publikisht platformën e vet. Me një proklamatë drejtuar më 30 maj 1878 popullit shqiptar dhe, për njoftim, opinionit ndërkombëtar, ai shprehte keqardhjen që në një çast aq kritik për Shqipërinë, vendi po u nënshtrohej sulmeve fatkeqe dhe persekutimeve të shëmtuara nga qeveria malazeze, serbe e greke, veçanërisht nga fqinjët malazez. Megjithatë, Komiteti i Stambollit, thuhej në proklamatë, e “konsideron të ngutshme nevojën për të ndalur një luftë midis dy popujve (shqiptarëve dhe malazezëve - shën. i aut.), të cilët kanë pasur mjaft raste ta matin fuqinë dhe trimërinë e tyre, dhe për të larguar kështu rreziqe të reja për paqen në Lindje”. Proklamata përfundonte: “Ne dëshirojmë nxehtësisht të jetojmë në paqe me të gjithë fqinjët tanë, Malin e Zi dhe Greqinë, Serbinë dhe Bullgarinë. Ne nuk kërkojmë, nuk dëshirojmë asgjë prej tyre, por jemi krejtësisht të vendosur të mbajmë me këmbëngulje çdo gjë që është jona. T’u lihet pra shqiptarëve toka shqiptare!”
Shqetësimi që pushtoi shqiptarët për fatin e atdheut, u shpreh me një lumë protestash, që shpërthyen gjatë muajve prill e maj 1878 nga të katër anët e vendit kundër Traktatit të Shën-Stefanit. Pothuajse në çdo qendër kazaje u zhvilluan mbledhje popullore, në të cilat u morën vendime për të kundërshtuar me çdo kusht copëtimin e trojeve shqiptare. Në shumicën e rasteve, në përfundim të këtyre mbledhjeve u hartuan protesta me shkrim drejtuar Fuqive të Mëdha, në të cilat shprehej vendosmëria e shqiptarëve për të mbrojtur deri në njeriun e fundit çdo pëllëmbë të tokës amtare. Funksionarët e admnistratës dhe përkrahësit e tyre sulltanistë ushtruan në këto mbledhje presion të fuqishëm për t’i detyruar pjesëmarrësit që t’i nënshkruanin protestat e tyre jo si banorë shqiptarë, por si nënshtetas islamikë të lidhur me Perandorinë Osmane. Por këto presione nuk dhanë rezultat. Në asnjë nga krahinat shqiptare, pjesëmarrësit e mbledhjeve nuk pranuan ta cilësonin veten e tyre si banorë islamikë. Në të gjitha aktet drejtuar Fuqive të Mëdha banorët myslimanë dhe të krishterë, protestonin si shqiptarë, si pjesëtarë të një kombi të vetëm. Madje, në shumë raste, pjesëmarrësit e mbledhjeve popullore hartuan peticione drejtuar Portës së Lartë, me anën e të cilave kërkonin reforma autonomiste për Shqipërinë.

----------


## shendelli

*Themelimi i Lidhjes së Prizrenit (10 qershor 1878)*

Një nga çështjet kryesore, që u shtrua gjatë pranverës së vitit 1878, në mbledhjet popullore të krahinave të vendit ishte formimi i lidhjes shqiptare, karakterin kombëtar të së cilës e mbrojtën si patriotët radikalë, ashtu dhe qarqet e moderuara. Si procedurë për formimin e saj udhëheqësit politikë vendosën të shfrytëzonin traditën e lashtë shqiptare. Sipas kësaj tradite, sa herë që vendin e kërcënonte rreziku i jashtëm, secila krahinë thërriste kuvendin e vet krahinor dhe pastaj përfaqësuesit e tyre mblidheshin në një kuvend të jashtëzakonshëm, i cili formonte, sipas rastit, besëlidhjen ndërkrahinore ose lidhjen e përgjithshme. Ekzistenca, në pranverën e vitit 1878, e besëlidhjeve lokale ose e komisioneve të vetëmbrojtjes, e lehtësonte punën e udhëheqësve politikë. Duhej vetëm thirrja e kuvendit të përgjithshëm dhe organizimi me sukses i punimeve të tij.
Nismën për thirrjen e Kuvendit të Përgjithshëm e mori Komiteti i Stambollit. Por, për të mos shkaktuar reagimin e hapur të organeve qeveritare osmane, Komiteti i Stambollit vepronte, si edhe më parë, në rrethanat e fshehtësisë së plotë. Si vend për mbledhjen e Kuvendit u caktua Prizreni, qyteti kryesor i Kosovës dhe një nga më të mëdhenjtë e Shqipërisë, që ndodhej në afërsi të krahinave, ku do të zhvillohej qëndresa e armatosur e Lidhjes për mbrojtjen e tërësisë së atdheut. Me organizimin e drejtpërdrejtë të veprimeve për thirrjen e Kuvendit u ngarkua një Komision i posaçëm, shumica e anëtarëve të të cilit ishin nga Prizreni e Gjakova. Ndërmjet tyre njihen Ymer Prizreni dhe Ahmet Koronica, ndërsa thirrjen për mbledhjen e Kuvendit e lëshoi qysh në fund të prillit një nga përfaqësuesit më të shënuar të qarqeve atdhetare të moderuara, Ali bej Gucia (më vonë: Ali pashë Gucia), pronar i madh tokash dhe kundërshtar i vjetër i Tanzimatit e i Traktatit të Shën-Stefanit.
Lëvizja për thirrjen e Kuvendit Kombëtar u gjallërua në kulm gjatë gjysmës së dytë të majit. Sapo u përhap lajmi se Kongresi i Berlinit do të mblidhej më 13 qershor 1878, në viset e të katër vilajeteve u zhvilluan mbledhje për të zgjedhur delegatët që do të niseshin për në Prizren. Nga viset shqiptare të vilajetit të Kosovës, të Shkodrës, të Manastirit dhe të Janinës, nuk u caktua si delegat për në Prizren asnjë nga elementët sulltanistë. Megjithatë, ulematë dhe funksionarët osmanë, duke përdorur mjete nga më të ndryshmet, bënë që në ato kaza, ku banonin në mënyrë të përzier popullsi myslimane shqiptare, boshnjake, turke dhe pomake (bullgarë të islamizuar), të caktoheshin si delegatë edhe mjaft pashallarë e bejlerë sulltanistë.
E shqetësuar nga zhvillimi i Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare, Porta e Lartë nuk e la fatin e politikës së saj në Shqipëri vetëm në duart e autoriteteve shtetërore të vilajeteve, por ndërhyri edhe vetë për të ndryshuar rrjedhën e ngjarjeve. Për këtë qëllim ajo thirri në Stamboll, në fund të majit, personalitetet më të dëgjuara të jetës politike shqiptare, si Iljaz pashë Dibrën, Ali bej Gucinë, Abdyl Frashërin, Ymer Prizrenin, Ahmet Koronicën, Zija Prishtinën, Mustafa pashë Vlorën, sheh Mustafa Tetovën, Vejsel bej Dinon dhe disa dhjetëra të tjerë, ndaj të cilëve ushtroi për disa ditë me radhë një trysni të fortë për t’i detyruar që t’i jepnin besëlidhjes karakterin e një organizate islamike ballkanike. Personalitetet shqiptare, që i rezistuan presionit të qeverisë osmane, Porta u përpoq t’i mbante në Stamboll me pretekste të ndryshme, për të penguar pjesëmarrjen e tyre në Kuvendin Kombëtar. Por ata u nisën për në Prizren pa lejen e saj. Prizreni kishte marrë në ato ditë të para të qershorit një pamje festive. Përveç banorëve të përhershëm qarkullonin në qytet mijëra mysafirë të tjerë të veshur me rrobat e krahinave të tyre dhe të armatosur.
Kuvendi Kombëtar u hap më 10 qershor 1878. Por atë ditë në Prizren nuk kishin arritur të gjithë delegatët e krahinave shqiptare. Mungonin delegatët e vilajetit të Shkodrës, nisjen e të cilëve e kishin penguar intrigat e valiut turk, Hysen Pashës. Po ashtu, nga vilajeti i Janinës arritën vetëm dy delegatë (njëri nga të cilët ishte Abdyl Frashëri), pasi të tjerët ishin ende në udhëtim. Nga të dhënat e derisotme dokumentare nuk ka qenë e mundur të përcaktohet lista e plotë e delegatëve, as numri i saktë i atyre që u ndodhën të pranishëm në ditën e hapjes së Kuvendit të Përgjithshëm të Lidhjes. Njihen më se 110 emra, shumica e të cilëve vinin nga vilajeti i Kosovës. Ishin këta përfaqësues të shtresave të ndryshme shoqërore, çifligarë e agallarë, tregtarë e zejtarë, klerikë e nëpunës, bajraktarë e malësorë. Kishte personalitete të shquara politike të së kaluarës, por edhe emra të rinj që po hynin në jetën politike të vendit, figura që kishin marrë pjesë në kryengritjet kundër Tanzimatit ose që kishin luftuar prej kohësh kundër ushtrive të monarkive fqinje ballkanike. Ndër figurat më të shquara që merrnin pjesë në Kuvendin e Përgjithshëm njihen: Ali bej Gucia, Iljaz pashë Dibra, Hasan pashë Tetova, Ymer Prizreni (kryetar i komisionit organizator të Kuvendit), Abdullah pashë Dreni, Ahmet Koronica, Shaban bej Prizreni, Zija bej Prishtina, Jashar bej Shkupi, Shaban bej Peja, Filip Doda, Sulejman Vokshi, Shuajip Spahiu, Ali Ibra, Abdyl Frashëri etj. Në Prizren kishin ardhur gjithashtu delegatë disa feudalë sllavë e sulltanistë nga viset e Bosnjë-Hercegovinës.
Kuvendi i Prizrenit i filloi punimet në ditën e caktuar, me qëllim që kërkesat shqiptare t’u paraqiteshin Fuqive të Mëdha para se të mblidhej Kongresi i Berlinit (13 qershor 1878). Kuvendi i Përgjithshëm i zhvilloi punimet në një nga sallat e medresesë së ndërtuar në shek. XVII nga Mehmet Pasha; kjo ndërtesë ndodhet pranë xhamisë ose Bajrak-Xhamisë, siç quhej nga qytetarët prizrenas. Kryetar i Kuvendit u zgjodh delegati më i moshuar, Iljaz pashë Dibra (Qoku)?. 
Delegatët që morën pjesë në Kuvendin e Përgjithshëm kishin për çështjen kryesore të ditës një unitet të plotë mendimi; të gjithë qenë të vendosur për të kundërshtuar me çdo kusht copëtimin e trojeve shqiptare, për të mbrojtur tërësinë tokësore të Shqipërisë. Mendim të njëjtë shprehën delegatët që u takonin qarqeve atdhetare edhe për karakterin dhe programin politik të organizatës, që do të themelonte Kuvendi. Ata kërkuan me këmbëngulje që Kuvendi, ashtu siç ishte parashikuar prej tyre, të formonte një Lidhje Shqiptare me karakter kombëtar. Ndryshe nga këta, delegatët, që i takonin krahut sulltanist, u përpoqën që organizata që do të themelohej të kishte një karakter islamik e jo kombëtar shqiptar dhe t’ia nënshtronin atë interesave të Stambollit. Në ditën e parë të punimeve në Kuvend folën delegatë të të gjitha grupimeve politike. Nga fjalimet që u mbajtën në këtë ditë ruhet vetëm një fragment i fjalës së Abdyl Frashërit, kryetar i Komitetit të Stambollit dhe delegat i Toskërisë (i vilajetit të Janinës). Duke mbrojtur platformën atdhetare të lëvizjes kombëtare, ai i ftoi të gjitha krahinat shqiptare që të bashkoheshin si një trup i vetëm për të mbrojtur mbarë atdheun nga rreziku i asgjësimit. Abdyli ndër të tjera tha: “Qëllimi i Kuvendit është që t’ua presim hovin armiqve të pashpirt, duke lidhur besën shqiptare dhe duke u betuar që t’i mbrojmë me gjak trojet që na kanë lënë gjyshërit dhe stërgjyshërit tanë”. Fjalimi i Abdyl Frashërit la përshtypje brenda dhe jashtë sallës. 
Delegatëve të grupimit atdhetar, iu desh të përballeshin në Kuvend si me qendrimet e dëmshme të qarqeve sulltaniste, ashtu edhe me trysninë e autoriteve qeveritare osmane, të përfaqësuara nga mytesarifi turk i Prizrenit, Qamil Beu, që ishte i pranishën në këtë tubim. Të dyja këto forca u përpoqën të pengonin bashkimin e shqiptarëve në një lidhje kombëtare. Megjithatë, Kuvendi i Prizrenit e përmbushi misionin e tij historik kombëtar. Akti më i rëndësishëm i tij ishte vendimi për themelimin e një organizate me karakter politik e ushtarak, të një Lidhjeje (Ittifaku), me një qendër të vetme drejtuese dhe me degë të saj në të gjitha krahinat e vendit, e cila do të merrte përsipër detyrën që të mbronte me çdo mjet interesat e vendit. 
Po atë ditë Kuvendi Kombëtar miratoi tekstin e një proteste, drejtuar Kongresit të Berlinit, me anën e së cilës ngrihej zëri kundër shkëputjes së krahinave shqiptare në favor të shteteve fqinje. Sipas traditës, së bashku me formimin e Lidhjes, u shpall edhe një besë e përgjithshme, në bazë të së cilës duhej të pushonin menjëherë të gjitha veprimet e gjakmarrjes ndërmjet banorëve të krahinave që ishin përfaqësuar në Kuvendin e Prizrenit.
Vendimi i Kuvendit të Prizrenit për themelimin e Lidhjes ishte një fitore e madhe e Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare, pasi me anën e tij iu dha goditja e parë dhe e fuqishme përpjekjeve të Stambollit për ta veshur Lidhjen me karakter islamik dhe u hodhën themelet e një organizate kombëtare shqiptare, e cila, qysh në ditën e parë të saj, pati një karakter atdhetar.
Menjëherë pas themelimit të Lidhjes u formuan organet e saj të larta. Në krye të Lidhjes qëndronte Këshilli i Përgjithshëm me funksione legjislative dhe me seli në Prizren, nga i cili do të vareshin degët krahinore. Kryetar i tij u zgjodh Iljaz pashë Dibra. Për të ushtruar funksionet ekzekutive u formua Komiteti Qendror i Lidhjes Shqiptare, i përbërë nga tri komisione, secili me një përgjegjës të veçantë: komisioni i punëve të jashtme (Abdyl Frashëri), komisioni i punëve të brendshme (Haxhi Shabani) dhe komisioni i të ardhurave financiare (Sulejman Vokshi).
Krijimi i organeve të larta të Lidhjes së Prizrenit dhe pajisja e tyre me funksione pushtetore ishin një fitore tjetër që korrën forcat atdhetare, pasi me anën e tyre u hodhën themelet për krijimin në Shqipëri të një pushteti të veçuar nga ai i Portës së Lartë. Kjo fitore u përforcua me caktimin në krye të organeve të larta të personaliteteve që militonin në Komitetin e Stambollit (Abdyl Frashëri e Sulejman Vokshi), ose që u takonin qarqeve të moderuara (Iljaz pashë Dibra e Haxhi Shaban Prizreni). Për fitoren e plotë të krahut patriotik nuk mbetej tjetër hap, veçse pajisja e besëlidhjes me një statut ose kanun, siç quhej në atë kohë, të ndërtuar mbi platformën rilindëse.

*Kanuni dhe Urdhëresa (17 qershor 1878)*
Aktet e para të Kuvendit të Përgjithshëm ishin: një peticion për çështjen shqiptare, dërguar Kongresit të Berlinit, një peticion, dërguar Portës së Lartë, Kararnameja (Akti i Vendimeve-Kanuni) dhe Talimati (Urdhëresa).
Të dyja peticionet u miratuan më 15 qershor 1878. Ato u pajisën me nënshkrimet e disa mijëra përfaqësuesve të popullsisë shqiptare në të gjitha krahinat e Shqipërisë. Me anën e tyre kërkohej nga Kongresi i Berlinit dhe nga qeveria turke që të mos i jepnin shteteve të huaja asnjë pëllëmbë tokë nga atdheu i tyre. Edhe në këto dokumente të Kuvendit të Lidhjes shprehej vendosmëria e përfaqësuesve shqiptarë për të luftuar deri te njeriu i fundit për të kundërshtuar çdo vendim që do të cenonte tërësinë territoriale të atdheut. Veç kësaj, në peticionin që iu dërgua Portës së Lartë, parashtrohej edhe kërkesa për të bashkuar të gjitha trojet shqiptare në një vilajet të vetëm shqiptar ose, siç thuhet në peticion, në një “vilajet të bashkuar” (Tevhidi vilajet) me një “kuvend të bashkuar” në krye dhe me administratë, buxhet e ushtri të veçantë, pra të pajisur me autonomi administrative e kulturore.
Por ky program i autonomisë (krijimi i vilajetit të bashkuar me autonomi administrative) nuk u përfshi në të dy dokumentet e tjera që u miratuan nga Kuvendi, më 17 qershor 1878, në Kararnamenë dhe në Talimatin. Kjo shpjegohet me ndikimin e qarqeve konservatore në punimet e vendimet e Kuvendit, të cilat nuk ishin të interesuara për ndryshime të raporteve të Shqipërisë me Perandorinë Osmane. Ndikimi i këtyre qarqeve, me të cilat qenë bashkuar edhe delegatët boshnjakë, u forcua, përkohësisht, në krahasim me atë të grupimit të delegatëve autonomistë kosovarë, edhe për shkak se në Kuvendin e Përgjithshëm nuk kishin arritur ende delegatët e krahinave të tjera të Shqipërisë, sidomos ata të vilajeteve të Shkodrës e të Janinës, të cilët ishin të gjithë përkrahës të autonomisë. Por, veç këtij faktori, në mungesën e kërkesës në Kararname të një vilajeti të bashkuar shqiptar, me autonomi administrative, ndikoi edhe rreziku i jashtëm, ai i copëtimit të Shqipërisë, që nxirrte në plan të parë dhe si detyrë më të ngutshme mbrojtjen e tërësisë së trojeve shqiptare. 
Në këto rrethana, qarqet konservatore, të nxitura edhe nga qeveritarët osmanë, u përpoqën t’i impononin Kuvendit të Përgjithshëm një platformë me ndikime sulltaniste dhe islamike. Por këto orvatje dështuan, sepse ndeshën në kundërshtimin e rreptë të përfaqësuesve të vijës patriotike të Kuvendit.
Kanuni i Lidhjes, me emrin Kararname (Akti i Vendimeve) sanksionoi formimin e Lidhjes si organizatë politike shqiptare dhe përcaktoi detyrat e saj më të ngutshme. Megjithëse ky dokument nuk iu shmang dot disa formulimeve kontradiktore, me këmbënguljen e delegatëve atdhetarë aty u përfshinë dispozita të tëra, që i shërbenin Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare dhe që binin ndesh me interesat e Portës së Lartë. Kështu, në nenin 1 thuhej se qëllimi i Lidhjes së Prizrenit ishte të mbronte tërësinë tokësore të Perandorisë Osmane, me të cilën Lidhja nënkuptonte edhe mbrojtjen e tërësisë tokësore të Shqipërisë, kurse në nenin 6 shpallej në formë edhe më të qartë e më të prerë, se Lidhja do të kundërshtonte vetëm lëshimet tokësore në favor të Bullgarisë, të Serbisë dhe të Malit të Zi (pra, jo kundër tokave që do të merrte Rusia dhe Austro-Hungaria), që do të thoshte se ajo do të luftonte vetëm për mbrojtjen e tërësisë së trojeve shqiptare. E vështruar nga kjo pikëpamje, Kararnameja i përgjigjej detyrës së parë e kryesore që qëndronte para Lidhjes dhe Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare: lufta për mbrojtjen e tërësisë territoriale të atdheut, të Shqipërisë. Po ashtu, ajo shprehte synimet vetëqeverisëse të shqiptarëve. Nga njëra anë thuhej se Lidhja e Prizrenit do ta shihte si armik çdo njeri që do të përpiqej të dobësonte autoritetin e qeverisë osmane (neni 2), ndërsa nga ana tjetër, ajo e vishte veten dhe komitetet e saj me funksione pushtetore të veçuara nga ato të Stambollit (neni 14), të cilat e dobësonin autoritetin e Portës së Lartë në Shqipëri.
Lidhja trajtohej në Kararname si një institucion politik, me një personalitet juridik të pavarur nga Porta e Lartë. Qeveria e Stambollit, thuhej në nenin 14 të saj, “nuk do të përzihet në asnjë mënyrë në çështjet e Lidhjes”. Por ajo që e theksonte më shumë karakterin e saj të pavarur ishte e drejta që fitoi Lidhja me anën e Kararnamesë për të ngritur në këmbë forca të armatosura, të veçuara nga ushtria perandorake osmane, dhe për të hyrë në luftë kundër fuqive të huaja, pavarësisht nga qëndrimi i Portës së Lartë. Lidhja merrte përsipër edhe disa prerogativa në fushën administrative e gjyqësore.
Të gjitha këto dëshmojnë se referimi në ndonjë rast te feja islame ose përfshirja në të e shprehjes së besnikërisë ndaj Perandorisë Osmane, nuk përcaktonin karakterin e vërtetë të Kararnamesë, nuk cenonin përmbajtjen e saj themelore, që i përgjigjej synimeve të Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare në atë periudhë. Veç kësaj, ky nuk ishte programi përfundimtar i Lidhjes, i cili do të miratohej në një mbledhje më të përgjithshme të Kuvendit, ku të merrnin pjesë përfaqësuesit e të gjitha krahinave të Shqipërisë. 
Në dokumentin tjetër, që Kuvendi i Përgjithshëm miratoi po atë ditë (më 17 qershor 1878), i cili u quajt Talimat (Urdhëresë), trajtoheshin aspektet organizative, politike e ushtarake të Lidhjes. Urdhëresa, ndryshe nga Akti i Vendimeve, ishte e zhveshur nga çdo referim te feja islame, si dhe nga deklarata e besnikërisë ndaj Perandorisë Osmane. Veç kësaj, funksionet pushtetore të Lidhjes këtu ishin më të theksuara. Në Urdhëresë flitej haptas se Lidhja do të formonte një administratë qendrore me seli në Prizren, të përbërë nga përfaqësues të çdo sanxhaku, nga e cila do të vareshin administratat lokale të kazave. Krahas kësaj administrate të veçuar do të krijohej edhe një ushtri e shkëputur nga ajo e Portës së Lartë, e cila do të varej drejtpërdrejt nga Lidhja. Nëpërmjet Kararnamesë, delegatët e Kuvendit të Përgjithshëm shpallën Prizrenin si kryeqytetin e Lidhjes. 
Lidhja vendosi të ngrinte një ushtri të rregullt, të disiplinuar dhe të ndërgjegjshme, të aftë për të mbrojtur atdheun. Në Talimat përfshihej edhe një shtojcë që përmbante një varg masash konkrete për dislokimin e menjëhershëm të forcave të armatosura të Lidhjes së Prizrenit në pikat kryesore strategjike, si në Guci, në Rugovë, në Kolashin, në Prepol, në Senicë, në Tashllixhe, në Mitrovicë, në Gjilan, në Palankë, në Shkodër e gjetkë. Prej këtej ato do të mbronin viset shqiptare, nëse Kongresi i Berlinit do t’ua jepte Serbisë, Bullgarisë e Malit të Zi. Sipas Talimatit, Kuvendi Kombëtar parashihte të ngrinte, në rast nevoje, një ushtri kombëtare prej 190 mijë vetash.
Lajmi i formimit të Lidhjes në Prizren u përhap menjëherë në Shqipëri dhe pati jehonë në të katër anët e vendit. Kudo filloi një diskutim i zjarrtë rreth vendimeve të Kuvendit të Prizrenit. Me këtë rast atdhetarët përparimtarë kërkuan që të mblidhej përsëri Kuvendi i Përgjithshëm, në të cilin të merrnin pjesë përfaqësuesit e krahinave shqiptare të të katër vilajeteve.
Në protestat, që popullsia e krahinave të ndryshme i drejtoi gjatë atyre ditëve Kongresit të Berlinit, mbahej një qëndrim krejt i ndryshëm ndaj Stambollit, nga ai i krahut sulltanist. “Ashtu sikurse nuk jemi dhe nuk duam të jemi turq, po ashtu do të luftojmë me të gjitha forcat tona kundër cilitdo që do të kërkonte të na bënte sllavë, austriakë ose grekë”, thuhej ndër të tjera në një memorandum drejtuar, më 13 qershor 1878, kryeministrit britanik, lordit Bikonsfild (Beaconsfield), nënshkruar nga rreth 500 qytetarë shkodranë, të cilët kërkonin respektimin e tërësisë tokësore të Shqipërisë dhe formimin e një shteti shqiptar të pavarur. Me telegramet që i drejtonin Kongresit të Berlinit në ditët e mëpasme, përfaqësuesit e kazave shqiptare të vilajeteve të Shkodrës, të Janinës, të Kosovës e të Manastirit kërkonin gjithashtu, si shqiptarë, respektimin e tërësisë tokësore të atdheut të tyre, të Shqipërisë. Të tilla kërkesa iu paraqitën areopagut ndërkombëtar edhe nga shqiptarët e mërguar jashtë Shqipërisë, madje edhe nga grupe shqiptarësh që ndodheshin në Stamboll. Në një memorandum, drejtuar më 20 qershor 1878 ministrave të Jashtëm të Fuqive të Mëdha nga një grup personalitetesh shqiptare që banonin në kryeqytetin e Perandorisë Osmane, midis të cilëve bënin pjesë edhe disa anëtarë të Komitetit të Stambollit (Pashko Vasa, Sami Frashëri, Ali Danish Prishtina, Sermedi Seid Toptani dhe Abedin bej Dino), pasi protestohej në emër të popullit shqiptar kundër copëtimit territorial të atdheut, shtrohej kërkesa për t’i dhënë Shqipërisë një rregullim të veçantë administrativ, sipas një projekti të hartuar prej një komisioni të përbërë nga shqiptarë dhe të miratuar nga Porta e Lartë.
Paralelisht me rritjen e lëvizjes masive në të mirë të platformës kombëtare, përfunduan edhe përgatitjet për mbledhjen e Kuvendit të Përgjithshëm. Në fund të qershorit në Prizren arritën delegatët e pothuajse të gjitha krahinave shqiptare. Në të njëjtën kohë u kthye nga Berlini edhe delegacioni shqiptar, i kryesuar nga Abdyl Frashëri, që kishte shkuar atje për t’u paraqitur Fuqive të Mëdha të mbledhura në Kongres, Peticionin me kërkesat e Kuvendit të Lidhjes së Prizrenit. Shumica dërrmuese e delegatëve ishte edhe më e vendosur për ta mbrojtur deri në fund programin politik kombëtar të Lidhjes. Madje disa delegatë, si për shembull ata të Shkodrës, kishin porosi nga popullsia e tyre që “të mos pranonin asgjë që mund të interpretohej si forcim i frymës islamike” dhe “po të vinin re se Lidhja po i shmangej rrugës kombëtare për të hyrë në rrugën thjesht fetare, të largoheshin prej saj”.
Kuvendi i Përgjithshëm u mblodh në Prizren më 1 korrik 1878. Nga 300 delegatët që, sipas disa dëshmive, kishin ardhur në Prizren, njihen të paktën 140 emra, nga të cilët 96 nga Kosova, 26 nga Shkodra dhe 20 nga vilajeti i Janinës. Pas dy ditë diskutimesh Kuvendi i Përgjithshëm miratoi, më 2 korrik 1878, një Rezolutë ose Kanun të ri për Lidhjen e Prizrenit, me të cilin u bënë hapa të rëndësishëm në përpunimin e mëtejshëm të programit të Lidhjes. 
Kanuni i ri e shpalli botërisht organizatën e formuar në Prizren si Lidhje Shqiptare dhe organin e saj qendror e quajti Komitet Kombëtar. Statuti i ri ishte pastruar nga ndonjë formulim me karakter fetar islamik dhe nga ideja e besnikërisë ndaj Perandorisë Osmane, që kishin pasur vend në Kararname. Në tekstin e Kanunit thuhej shprehimisht se Lidhja do të luftonte për të drejtat kombëtare të Shqipërisë dhe se veprimtarinë e saj do ta shtrinte vetëm në trojet shqiptare. Ai i jepte të drejtë Komitetit Kombëtar të formonte nënkomitete të Lidhjes në qendrat e sanxhakëve të Shqipërisë, të organizonte një ushtri të armatosur për të mbrojtur trojet shqiptare, të shpallte mobilizimin ushtarak të të gjithë burrave të aftë për armë, të vilte, për nevojat e veta buxhetore, një sërë taksash të ndryshme dhe të jepte dënime penale kundër dezertorëve nga Lidhja Shqiptare. Kuvendi mori edhe masat e nevojshme për anët organizative të Lidhjes. 
Në një mbledhje të fshehtë, që u zhvillua natën në shtëpinë e atdhetarit prizrenas Shuaip Spahiu, u zgjodhën anëtarët e Këshillit të Përgjithshëm, që vishej me funksione legjislative dhe, të Komitetit Kombëtar, që do të ushtronte funksione ekzekutive. Në Këshillin e Përgjithshëm u zgjodhën 56 anëtarë nga krahinat shqiptare të të katër vilajeteve, të cilët ishin nga të gjitha besimet fetare dhe përfaqësonin forcat atdhetare të vendit. Midis tyre ishin: Iljaz pashë Dibra, Ali pashë Gucia, Sheh Mustafa Tetova, Abdyl Frashëri, Ymer Prizreni, Sulejman Vokshi, Haxhi Zeka, Ahmet Koronica, Haxhi Shabani, Binak Alia, Ali Ibra, Ali pashë Draga, Ali bej Tirana, Qazim bej Gjirokastra etj. Si kryetar i Këshillit mbeti përsëri Iljaz pashë Dibra. Tri komisionet e Komitetit, të pajisura me funksione dikasteriale, mbetën siç ishin, nën kryesinë e Abdyl Frashërit, të Haxhi Shabanit e të Sulejman Vokshit.
Kanuni, i miratuar më 2 korrik 1878, shënonte fitoren e plotë të Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare në gjirin e Lidhjes së Prizrenit. Kjo fitore ishte e dyfishtë. Nga njëra anë, detyra për të mbrojtur vetëm trojet shqiptare, me të cilën e ngarkoi ky kanun, e ktheu përfundimisht Lidhjen e Prizrenit në një organizatë politike kombëtare dhe i dha të drejtën për ta përfaqësuar Shqipërinë e robëruar në arenën ndërkombëtare. Nga ana tjetër, të drejtat që i dha po ai kanun për të pasur administratë, ushtri, buxhet dhe gjyqe të veçanta, e pajisën Lidhjen e Prizrenit me funksione pushtetore të veçuara nga ato të shtetit centralist osman. Në të vërtetë, me këto të drejta, që u sanksionuan në kanunin e 2 korrikut 1878, Lidhja e Prizrenit fitoi bazën ligjore për të ngritur shkallë-shkallë një shtet autonom shqiptar brenda shtetit perandorak osman.


*3. MBROJTJA E TROJEVE SHQIPTARE*

Shqipëria dhe Kongresi i Berlinit (13 qershor-13 korrik 1878)
Kongresi i Berlinit u hap më 13 qershor 1878, me rend dite rishikimin e Traktatit të Shën-Stefanit. Në të morën pjesë 6 Fuqitë e Mëdha të Evropës: Gjermania, Anglia, Franca, Rusia, Austro-Hungaria dhe Italia. Sipas procedurës së vendosur paraprakisht, vendimet do të merreshin njëzëri. Punimet e Kongresit të Berlinit i drejtoi kancelari gjerman, Otto Bismark.
Në punimet e Kongresit të Berlinit mori pjesë edhe një delegacion qeveritar i Perandorisë Osmane, i kryesuar nga ministri i saj i Jashtëm, Kara Theodhor Pasha, me ndihmës të parë Mehmet Ali Pashën, një mareshal turk me origjinë gjermane. Por delegacioni turk nuk kishte të drejta të barabarta me ato të Fuqive të Mëdha. Ai mund të diskutonte për çdo çështje të rendit të ditës, por nuk kishte të drejtë të votonte për vendimet e Kongresit.
Me ftesën e Fuqive të Mëdha, shtetet ballkanike (Serbia, Greqia, Bullgaria, Rumania, Mali i Zi) dërguan në Berlin delegacionet e tyre qeveritare, të cilat parashtruan dhe mbrojtën në seanca të veçanta të Kongresit kërkesat e tyre politike e territoriale.
Edhe shqiptarët, sidomos organizmat e Lidhjes së Prizrenit, i parashtruan Kongresit të Berlinit kërkesat e tyre. Në dhjetëra peticione e memorandume të dërguara gjatë muajve qershor-korrik 1878, përveç protestave kundër lakmive pushtuese të shteteve fqinje, që cenonin tërësinë territoriale të Shqipërisë, parashtrohej edhe kërkesa për t’i dhënë Shqipërisë disa të drejta autonomiste. Këtë kërkesë ia përcolli me anën e Abdyl Frashërit Kongresit të Berlinit edhe Lidhja e Prizrenit me peticionin që miratoi më 15 qershor.
Megjithëse kjo platformë e autonomisë ishte pranuar nga shumica e qarqeve patriotike shqiptare, nuk munguan t’u paraqiten Fuqive të Mëdha edhe kërkesa të tjera, që parashikonin formimin e një shteti të pavarur shqiptar. Kështu, në memorandumin, që një grup atdhetarësh shkodranë i dërguan më 13 qershor 1878 lordit Bikonsfild, kryetar i delegacionit anglez në Kongresin e Berlinit, pasi flitej hollësisht për rrezikun që i kanosej tërësisë territoriale të Shqipërisë nga shtetet fqinje, parashtrohej si zgjidhja më e përshtatshme për çështjen shqiptare, në kushtet në të cilat ndodhej Evropa Juglindore, formimi i një shteti shqiptar të pavarur. Krijimi i shtetit të pavarur shqiptar do ta çlironte popullin shqiptar nga zgjedha shekullore osmane, do të krijonte në Ballkan një mburojë kundër pansllavizmit rus dhe do të shërbente si një element ekuilibri në lindje.
Megjithatë, Fuqitë e Mëdha, të mbledhura në Kongresin e Berlinit, nuk i morën parasysh këto kërkesa të shqiptarëve. Edhe pse në Berlin luhej fati i popullit shqiptar, Fuqitë e Mëdha e injoruan qenien e tij. Madje, delegacioni shqiptar, i ngarkuar nga Lidhja e Prizrenit, i cili shkoi në Berlin me nismën e vet për t’i parashtruar Kongresit të drejtat e Shqipërisë, nuk u përkrah nga askush. Abdyl Frashëri, kryetari i delegacionit, u përpoq ta bindte kryetarin e Kongresit, kancelarin Bismark, në një takim që pati me të, që ta përfshinte në rendin e ditës së një seance edhe çështjen e kombit shqiptar. Por kancelari gjerman nuk pranoi duke u shprehur brutalisht se “nuk ka një komb shqiptar”.
Si rrjedhim, çështja shqiptare nuk u përfill fare si çështje më vete nga Kongresi i Berlinit. Të mbledhura për të rishikuar Traktatin e Shën-Stefanit, Fuqitë e Mëdha morën përsipër që të hartonin në Kongresin e Berlinit një hartë të re politike të Gadishullit Ballkanik. Në Kongres Fuqitë e Mëdha nuk u udhëhoqën nga parimi i lirisë së popujve, por nga interesat e tyre të veçantë, të cilët ishin në kontradiktë të thellë ndërmjet tyre. Perandoria Ruse luftonte për të sanksionuar kushtet e Traktatit të Shën-Stefanit, kurse Britania e Madhe me Austro-Hungarinë përpiqeshin të pakësonin sa më shumë përfitimet e Rusisë dhe t’i përforconin pozitat e tyre në Evropën Juglindore. Perandoria Gjermane orvatej të kënaqte Austro-Hungarinë për të mos e lënë që të bashkohej me Francën dhe ta neutralizonte kundërshtimin e Rusisë, duke provokuar keqësimin e marrëdhënieve të saj me Perandorinë Britanike. Synimi kryesor i Francës ishte izolimi politik i Gjermanisë, kurse Italia, nga ana e saj, kërkonte zgjidhje të tilla që do të çonin në dobësimin e pozitave të Austro-Hungarisë në Gadishullin Ballkanik.
Punimet e Kongresit të Berlinit vijuan plot një muaj. Ato përfunduan më 13 korrik 1878 me nënshkrimin e Traktatit të Berlinit, i cili zëvendësoi atë të Shën-Stefanit.
Sipas traktatit të ri, përfitimet politike e territoriale të Rusisë u pakësuan si në Gadishullin Ballkanik, ashtu edhe në Azinë e Vogël. Ideja e një principate bullgare, nën sovranitetin e sulltanit, mbeti në fuqi, por kufijtë e saj u zvogëluan gati trefish. Kongresi i Berlinit vendosi që territori i saj të shtrihej midis lumit Danub dhe maleve Ballkan. Viset në jug të maleve Ballkan do të formonin një provincë autonome të Perandorisë Osmane me emrin Rumelia Lindore. Viset e Maqedonisë, së bashku me krahinat lindore të Shqipërisë, të cilat me Traktatin e Shën-Stefanit i jepeshin Bullgarisë, do të mbeteshin gjithashtu nën sundimin osman. Kongresi i Berlinit ua njohu pavarësinë Rumanisë, Serbisë dhe Malit të Zi. Ai ripohoi gjithashtu vendimin e mëparshëm për t’i dhënë Rumanisë Dobruxhën Veriore dhe për t’i shkëputur asaj provincën e Besarabisë në favor të Rusisë. Kufijve të Serbisë e të Malit të Zi ai u bëri ndryshime të rëndësishme. Me këmbënguljen e Austro-Hungarisë u vendos që Serbia të mos zgjerohej nga ana jugore (në drejtim të Novi Pazarit, të Mitrovicës dhe të Prishtinës, të cilat Vjena i lakmonte për vete), por nga ana juglindore, duke i dhënë asaj krahinat e Pirotit, të Trenit, të Vranjës e të Nishit; këto, me Traktatin e Shën-Stefanit, i qenë premtuar Bullgarisë. Për të njëjtën arsye, me këmbënguljen e Vjenës, Malit të Zi iu pakësuan së tepërmi përfitimet territoriale nga ana veriore, në drejtim të Hercegovinës dhe të Novi Pazarit. Sipas Traktatit të Berlinit, ai do të zgjerohej kryesisht nga ana jugore: do të merrte krahinat e Tivarit, të Podgoricës, të Plavës, të Gucisë, të Rugovës e të Kolashinit. Aneksimi i Ulqinit nuk iu njoh, por Cetina fitonte të drejtën që anijet tregtare malazeze të lundronin lirisht në lumin Bunë dhe në liqenin e Shkodrës.
Përfitime tokësore në kurriz të Perandorisë Osmane patën sidomos dy fuqi të mëdha, të cilat nuk kishin marrë pjesë fare në luftën ruso-turke: Austro-Hungaria dhe Britania e Madhe. Austro-Hungaria fitoi të drejtën për të pushtuar ushtarakisht, gjoja për t’i administruar, Bosnjën dhe Hercegovinën, përveç limanit Spic, në brigjet jugore të Dalmacisë, të cilën e aneksoi zyrtarisht; po ashtu fitoi të drejtën për të mbajtur garnizone ushtarake në sanxhakun e Novi Pazarit. Britania e Madhe, e cila u paraqit në Kongres si mbrojtësja më e flaktë e Perandorisë Osmane, i shkëputi kësaj ishullin e Qipros.
Me përkrahjen e Anglisë e të Francës, Kongresi i Berlinit mori në shqyrtim edhe kërkesat e Greqisë, e cila gjithashtu nuk kishte marrë pjesë në luftën ruso-turke. Athina pretendonte të aneksonte Thesalinë, Maqedoninë, Kretën dhe sidomos Epirin (vilajetin e Janinës). Pas mjaft debatesh, Kongresi, duke marrë parasysh kundërshtimin që bëri Anglia për Kretën dhe Rusia për Maqedoninë, nuk pranoi që këto t’i jepeshin Greqisë, ndërsa për pretendimet greke në Epir, Perandoria Osmane deklaroi haptas se aneksimi i Epirit nga Greqia do të ishte i rrezikshëm për të dyja palët, pasi aty mbisundonte popullsia shqiptare, e cila do t’u shkaktonte telashe si Greqisë, ashtu dhe Turqisë. Më në fund u vendos që kufiri në Thesali dhe në Epir të caktohej nga një komision turko-grek. Megjithatë, Kongresi rekomandonte si vijë kufiri lumin Kalamas në Epir dhe lumin Selemvria në Thesali. Në rast se Greqia e Turqia nuk do të merreshin dot vesh ndërmjet tyre, thuhej në nenin 24, atëherë do të ndërhynin Fuqitë e Mëdha.
Vendimet e Kongresit të Berlinit cenonin rëndë interesat e popullit shqiptar dhe tërësinë territoriale të Shqipërisë. Ashtu si Traktati i Shën-Stefanit, edhe ai nuk e pa Shqipërinë si një njësi politike të veçantë, por e trajtoi si një plaçkë tregu të destinuar për të përmbushur synimet e Fuqive të Mëdha dhe për të kënaqur lakmitë e shteteve ballkanike. Traktati i Berlinit nuk i njohu Shqipërisë asnjë të drejtë kombëtare, madje nuk e zinte fare në gojë emrin e saj. Ai nuk e respektoi as tërësinë e saj territoriale. Malit të Zi, përveç trojeve me popullsi të përzier shqiptare e sllave, iu dhanë përsëri disa vise thjesht shqiptare (krahinat e Plavës, të Gucisë e të Rugovës), sikundër edhe Serbisë (krahinat e Vranjës, të Trenit e të Pirotit). Bullgarisë nuk iu njohën viset e Shqipërisë Lindore, por, nga ana tjetër, iu dhanë Greqisë (e cila nuk përfitonte asgjë nga Traktati i Shën-Stefanit), viset e Çamërisë. Veç kësaj, me Traktatin e Berlinit lindi edhe një rrezik tjetër për trojet shqiptare. Ky rrezik vinte nga Austro-Hungaria, e cila, përveç pushtimit të Bosnjës dhe të Hercegovinës, fitonte gjithashtu të drejtën të vendoste garnizone ushtarake dhe të ndërtonte rrugë strategjike në sanxhakun e Novi Pazarit “deri përtej Mitrovicës”. Me këto koncesione Vjena hidhte hapin e parë për të pushtuar një ditë krejt Kosovën dhe për të dalë pastaj në Selanik.
Midis vendimeve të tjera që mori Kongresi i Berlinit, dy prej tyre preknin, njëri tërthorazi e tjetri drejtpërdrejt, dy çështje që kishin lidhje me aspektin politik të trojeve shqiptare, që do të mbeteshin nën sundimin e Perandorisë Osmane. E para trajtohej në nenin 23 të traktatit. Sipas këtij neni, Porta e Lartë detyrohej të hartonte për viset ballkanike, që ndodheshin nën sundimin e saj të plotë, “rregullore organike” për një administrim autonom të vilajeteve, pak a shumë të njëllojtë me atë që i qe dhënë ishullit të Kretës më 1868. Me qëllim që këto “rregullore” t’u përshtateshin nevojave të vendit, Porta duhej të ngarkonte “komisione të posaçme” për hartimin e tyre, në të cilat “elementi vendas duhej të përfaqësohej në shkallë të gjerë”. Projektet që do të hartoheshin për çdo vilajet, thuhej në po këtë nen, para se të hynin në fuqi, do të miratoheshin edhe nga Komisioni Evropian që u krijua nga Fuqitë e Mëdha për Rumelinë Lindore. E dyta ishte përfshirë në Protokollin nr.13 të Kongresit të Berlinit dhe kishte lidhje me venomet e Mirditës. Fillimisht çështja u ngrit nga përfaqësuesit e Francës dhe të Austro-Hungarisë. Këta kërkuan nga Porta e Lartë që ajo t’i respektonte edhe në të ardhmen “privilegjet dhe imunitetet” (domethënë: venomet), të cilat “popullsia e Mirditës i gëzon ab antiquo” (që në kohët e lashta). Përfaqësuesi osman e kundërshtoi këtë propozim që e pengonte Portën e Lartë ta nënshtronte Mirditën, duke u kapur pas faktit se zotimi për të respektuar venomet në këtë krahinë binte në kundërshtim me nenin 23, i cili e detyronte atë të zbatonte reforma administrative në vilajetet e Turqisë Evropiane. Megjithatë ai shtoi se Porta e Lartë nuk kishte ndërmend të zbatonte reformat e saj në krahinën e Mirditës. Fuqitë e Mëdha mbetën të kënaqura nga deklarata e përfaqësuesit turk, e cila u përfshi në Protokollin nr.13, duke marrë kështu vlerën e një zotimi zyrtar. Të dyja këto vendime ishin negative për Shqipërinë.
Me nenin 23 Fuqitë e Mëdha cenonin interesat jetike të Shqipërisë, jo pse e detyronin Perandorinë Osmane t’i pajiste viset ballkanike me administratë autonome “të përshtatshme” me nevojat e tyre, por me të drejtën që fitoi Porta e Lartë për ta mbajtur edhe në të ardhmen ndarjen administrative që ishte në fuqi, pra copëtimin e trojeve shqiptare ndërmjet katër vilajeteve të ndryshme. Reformat administrative autonomiste i kërkonin vetë qarqet përparimtare rilindëse, por ato i kushtëzonin këto reforma me bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare në një vilajet të vetëm autonom. Pajisja e katër vilajeteve me “rregullore organike” të veçantë, gjoja në përshtatje me nevojat e vendit, do t’i vështirësonte edhe më tej lidhjet ekonomike, shoqërore, politike e kulturore ndërmjet krahinave shqiptare të këtyre vilajeteve. Për më tepër, e drejta që fituan me nenin 23 Fuqitë e Mëdha për të ndërhyrë në këtë çështje, u dha atyre mundësinë, siç shkruante pak më vonë Abdyl Frashëri, që t’u jepnin reformave karakter joshqiptar, por serb në vilajetin e Kosovës, bullgar në atë të Manastirit dhe grek në vilajetin e Janinës. Si rrjedhim, me zbatimin e nenit 23 rritej më tepër në të ardhmen rreziku i aneksimit të trojeve shqiptare nga shtetet fqinje ballkanike dhe vështirësohej më shumë lufta e shqiptarëve për bashkimin e këtyre trojeve në një vilajet të vetëm autonom.
Po ashtu, me Protokollin nr. 13, Fuqitë e Mëdha cenonin interesat jetike të Shqipërisë, sepse çështjen kombëtare shqiptare e reduktuan vetëm si problem të popullsisë së saj katolike dhe në mënyrë të veçantë vetëm si çështjen e një krahine të saj, siç ishte krahina e vogël dhe e prapambetur e Mirditës, e cila, sipas tyre, nuk aspironte gjë tjetër, veçse të ruante statusin e saj partikularist e patriarkal. Protokolli nr.13 i hapte kështu rrugën Vjenës, e cila gëzonte prej kohësh të drejtën e mbrojtjes së popullsive katolike të Perandorisë Osmane (kultusprotektoratin), që të ndërhynte lirisht në jetën e brendshme të Mirditës dhe ta kthente atë në një pikëmbështetje të avancuar për ekspansionin e saj të mëtejshëm drejt brigjeve shqiptare të Adriatikut dhe drejt viseve të Ballkanit Qendror.

----------


## shendelli

*Acarimi i marrëdhënieve shqiptaro-turke.
Aksioni i Gjakovës (korrik-shtator 1878)*

Vendimet e Kongresit të Berlinit e shtuan zemërimin e shqiptarëve kundër Fuqive të Mëdha dhe kundër Portës së Lartë. Nga të katër anët e vendit u bënë protesta për të kundërshtuar shkëputjen e trojeve shqiptare në favor të shteteve fqinje. Kudo u shpreh gatishmëria e masave popullore për të mos lëshuar, qoftë në veri, qoftë në jug, asnjë pëllëmbë tokë të banuar nga popullsi shqiptare. Megjithatë, pasi mbaruan punimet e Kongresit të Berlinit, vëmendja e shqiptarëve u drejtua kryesisht nga fati i trojeve veriore, pasi vendimi i Fuqive të Mëdha për dorëzimin e Plavës dhe të Gucisë në favor të Malit të Zi kishte formë të prerë. Si i tillë ai duhej të zbatohej menjëherë, kurse vendimi për viset jugore do të merrte formë përfundimtare më vonë, pasi ishte i lidhur me bisedimet turko-greke.
Tensioni i madh politik që pushtoi opinionin publik krijoi një truall të favorshëm për rritjen e shpejtë të autoritetit të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit dhe për shtrirjen e saj organizative, brenda pak javëve, në të katër anët e vendit.
Pasi u kthyen në krahinat e tyre delegatët që kishin marrë pjesë në Kuvendin e Prizrenit, besëlidhjet lokale ose komisionet e vetëmbrojtjes, që ishin krijuar më parë, u kthyen menjëherë në degë të Lidhjes Shqiptare. Në ato krahina, ku ato mungonin, u organizuan mbledhje të posaçme, të cilat formuan degët lokale të Lidhjes. Duke marrë parasysh vështirësitë e ndërlidhjes së degëve të shumta me Komitetin Kombëtar dhe për ta rritur operativitetin e këtyre degëve në përshtatje me rrethanat lokale, në fillim të korrikut u formuan në bazë vilajetesh tri komitete ndërkrahinore të Lidhjes Shqiptare me qendër në Prizren, në Shkodër dhe në Janinë. Me to u lidhën degët e shpërndara në sanxhakët dhe në kazatë e këtyre vilajeteve. Meqenëse më 1878 vilajeti i Manastirit ishte suprimuar, degët e formuara në sanxhakët e Dibrës, të Ohrit e të Manastirit u lidhën me Komitetin Ndërkrahinor të Prizrenit, kurse ato të sanxhakut të Korçës me Komitetin Ndërkrahinor të Janinës. Lidhjet ndërmjet Komitetit të Janinës dhe komiteteve të Prizrenit ose të Shkodrës kryheshin sipas rastit, nëpërmjet degës së Elbasanit ose nëpërmjet degës së krijuar posaçërisht për këtë qëllim në Selanik, e cila shërbente si ndërmjetëse për lidhjet e komiteteve ndërkrahinore të vilajeteve me Komitetin e Stambollit. Për të shpejtuar lidhjet ndërmjet tyre, komitetet krahinore shfrytëzuan edhe linjën telegrafike, madje, nëpërmjet telegrafistëve atdhetarë, edhe shifrazhin sekret telegrafik.
Në përshtatje me situatën e krijuar, Komiteti Ndërkrahinor i Janinës u ngarkua me detyrën që të merrte masa politike e ushtarake për të parandaluar ose, në pamundësi të kësaj, për të kundërshtuar shkëputjen e Çamërisë në favor të Greqisë. Për këtë qëllim në dhjetëditëshin e tretë të korrikut 1878 u organizua në Janinë një Kuvend i gjerë Ndërkrahinor me përfaqësues të të gjitha degëve të vilajetit. Pasi vendosi të shprehte botërisht vendosmërinë e shqiptarëve për të kundërshtuar me armë çdo lëshim të trojeve të tyre në favor të Mbretërisë Greke, Kuvendi Ndërkrahinor caktoi për çdo kaza numrin e forcave vullnetare, që do të mobilizoheshin për të hyrë në luftë menjëherë sapo të dilte nevoja. Në të njëjtën kohë përfaqësuesit e degëve të Jugut miratuan një memorandum, me të cilin paralajmërohej Porta e Lartë se shqiptarët ishin të vendosur të viheshin edhe kundër saj, në rast se ajo do të tërhiqej përballë pretendimeve shoviniste të Athinës.
Në mbledhjen që mbajti më 24 korrik 1878, nën drejtimin e Abdyl Frashërit, Kuvendi Ndërkrahinor i Janinës, krahas vendimeve që mori për mbrojtjen e tërësisë tokësore të Shqipërisë, shqyrtoi edhe çështjen e formimit të vilajetit autonom shqiptar. Për këtë qëllim, më 24 korrik 1878, u hartua një rezolutë e veçantë, në të cilën aspirata e shqiptarëve për autonomi është formuluar nëpërmjet tri kërkesave: bashkimi i trojeve të tyre në një vilajet të vetëm, zhvillimi i gjuhës shqipe si gjuhë kombëtare dhe zbatimi menjëherë në Shqipëri i reformave të përshtatshme me nevojat e saj, sikurse ishte krijimi i “milicisë shqiptare” me forca të rekrutuara nga e gjithë Shqipëria. Lidhja parashikonte që vetëm në vilajetin e Janinës të mblidhte 30 mijë burra të armatosur.
Kjo rezolutë, në të cilën shprehej vendosmëria e shqiptarëve për të kundërshtuar me armë në dorë çdo aneksim të tokës së tyre nga Greqia, madje edhe në kundërshtim me qëndrimin e Portës së Lartë, shqetësoi qarqet qeveritare të Stambollit. Në telegramet që i dërgonte kryetarit të Kuvendit Ndërkrahinor të Janinës më 3 dhe 25 gusht, kryeministri turk shpejtoi t’i qetësonte shqiptarët, duke u zotuar se nuk do t’i lëshonte Greqisë asnjë pëllëmbë tokë nga vilajeti i Janinës.
Gjithashtu, në përshtatje me situatën e krijuar, dy komitetet ndërkrahinore të Veriut u mobilizuan për të kundërshtuar me armë dorëzimin e kazasë së Gucisë (ku bënte pjesë edhe Plava) në favor të Malit të Zi. Për mbrojtjen e tyre në Shkodër u zhvillua një miting popullor, pas të cilit filluan menjëherë përgatitjet për të rekrutuar vullnetarë dhe për të grumbulluar armë. Brenda pak ditëve, në fillim të korrikut, në rrethin e Shkodrës u regjistruan rreth 6 mijë vullnetarë. Qytetarët dhe fshatarët dhanë kontribut në të holla e drithë. Një mobilizim i tillë ndodhi edhe në Kosovë, sidomos në Gjakovë e në Pejë. Më shumë se kudo mobilizimi përfshiu banorët e Plavës e të Gucisë. Shqiptarët, të cilët përbënin shumicën dërrmuese të këtyre dy krahinave, u vunë në gatishmëri të plotë, duke vëzhguar ditë e natë lëvizjet e ushtrive malazeze përtej kufirit. Sipas vendimit që mori Komiteti Kombëtar i Lidhjes së Prizrenit, vullnetarët e krahinave të tjera do të qëndronin në shtëpitë e tyre në pritje për t’u nisur në front sapo të lëshohej kushtrimi.
Përgatitjet politike dhe ushtarake të Lidhjes së Prizrenit tregonin se nenet e Traktatit të Berlinit, që cenonin të drejtat kombëtare të Shqipërisë, nuk mund të zbatoheshin pa dhunën e armatosur kundër shqiptarëve që do të ushtrohej ose nga Mali i Zi, ose nga Perandoria Osmane. Për ta mënjanuar këtë konflikt tepër të kushtueshëm dhe me përfundime të pasigurta për Malin e Zi, knjaz Nikolla kërkoi ndërhyrjen e Fuqive të Mëdha, duke e akuzuar Portën e Lartë si organizatoren e Lidhjes së Prizrenit.
Për Perandorinë Osmane kazaja e Gucisë, me më pak se 10 mijë banorë, nuk kishte asnjë rëndësi ekonomike e strategjike në krahasim me territoret e gjera të Bullgarisë, të Bosnjës, të Hercegovinës etj., që asaj iu shkëputën nga Traktati i Berlinit. Por Porta e Lartë nuk donte që, për shkak të një krahine të parëndësishme kufitare, të ndizte revoltimin e mëtejshëm të 1,6 milion shqiptarëve, të cilët do të mbeteshin brenda kufijve të Perandorisë. Si rrjedhim, ajo ngurroi të dorëzonte Plavën e Gucinë, duke u justifikuar para Fuqive të Mëdha me arsyen e vërtetë, me rrezikun e një konflikti të armatosur ndërmjet saj dhe shqiptarëve.
Ndërkaq, në dhjetëditëshin e tretë të korrikut u acaruan marrëdhëniet e Portës së Lartë me shqiptarët, për shkak të qëndrimit të këtyre të fundit ndaj pushtimit të Bosnjës e të Hercegovinës nga Austro-Hungaria. Kur më 22 korrik ushtritë austro-hungareze filluan marshimin drejt Bosnjës dhe Hercegovinës, autoritetet shtetërore osmane u kërkuan krerëve të Lidhjes Shqiptare që t’u vinin në ndihmë me forcat e tyre të armatosura boshnjakëve, që kishin rrëmbyer armët kundër pushtuesve të huaj. Kërkesën e Stambollit e miratuan vetëm qarqet sulltaniste, të cilat u përpoqën të bindnin Këshillin e Përgjithshëm të Lidhjes për të marrë pjesë në luftën kundër Austro-Hungarisë, ndërsa anëtarët e tij nuk pranuan, duke përdorur si argument nevojën e ngutshme që kishte vendi për mbrojtjen e trojeve shqiptare. Presioni i qarqeve qeveritare dhe i elementëve turkomanë vijoi katër javë, derisa më 19 gusht 1878 Këshilli i Përgjithshëm, i mbledhur posaçërisht për këtë qëllim, e hodhi përfundimisht poshtë kërkesën e Portës së Lartë. Lidhja vendosi të mos dërgonte forcat e saj të armatosura kundër invazionit austro-hungarez në Bosnjë, me arsyen e thjeshtë se ato ishin krijuar për të mbrojtur interesat kombëtarë të Shqipërisë e jo të Perandorisë Osmane. Me këtë qëndrim Lidhja e Prizrenit u dha, pas miratimit të kanunit kombëtar më 2 korrik 1878, goditjen e dytë planeve të sulltanit. Goditjen e tretë ajo ua dha tre javë më vonë me vrasjen në Gjakovë të mareshalit Mehmet Ali pashë Maxhari.
Pas dështimit të planeve të saj në lidhje me Bosnjën e me Hercegovinën, Porta e Lartë filloi të shqetësohej si nga rruga e veprimeve të pavarura në të cilët tashmë kishte hyrë Lidhja Shqiptare, ashtu edhe nga trysnia e madhe që po ushtronin Fuqitë e Mëdha në lidhje me zbatimin e Traktatit të Berlinit kundrejt Malit të Zi e Mbretërisë Greke. Trysni të fuqishme ushtronte sidomos Rusia cariste, e cila po e kushtëzonte tërheqjen e ushtrive të veta nga Rumelia Lindore me dorëzimin nga ana e Perandorisë Osmane të trojeve që i qenë premtuar Malit të Zi. Kërkesën e plotësimit të detyrimeve, që rridhnin nga Kongresi i Berlinit, ia parashtroi Stambollit edhe princi i Malit të Zi, më 13 gusht 1878. Për t’u çliruar nga ky presion e sidomos nga ai që ushtronte Rusia, ushtritë e së cilës ndodheshin në afërsitë e Stambollit, Porta e Lartë vendosi të shpejtonte veprimet për dorëzimin e këtyre trojeve, duke përfshirë këtu edhe Plavën e Gucinë. Në përgjigjen që i dha princit të Malit të Zi, më 20 gusht, Ministria e Jashtme e njoftonte knjaz Nikollën se qeveria perandorake kishte caktuar mareshalin Mehmet Ali Pashën si komisar i jashtëzakonshëm për të kryer formalitetet e dorëzimit të Plavës e të Gucisë.
Në fund të gushtit u dërgua në Shqipëri mareshali Mehmet Ali pashë Maxhari si komisar me fuqi të jashtëzakonshme për kufijtë turko-malazezë, i shoqëruar nga një adjutant i sulltanit. Ai u porosit që, para se të shkonte në kufi, ta bindte Komitetin e Lidhjes të mos e kundërshtonte dorëzimin e Plavës e të Gucisë dhe të mos i sillnin atij pengesa në zbatimin e Traktatit të Berlinit.
Qysh në fillim u mor vesh se mareshali turk kishte marrë përsipër të shpërndante Komitetin Kombëtar të Lidhjes Shqiptare në Prizren dhe, pasi të kryente dorëzimin e Plavës e të Gucisë, do të vinte në Shkodër për të shpërndarë edhe aty Komitetin Krahinor të Lidhjes. Prandaj lajmi i misionit të Mehmet Ali pashës u prit me zemërim në Shqipëri. Në Prizren, Komiteti Kombëtar i Lidhjes u shpreh kundër pjesëmarrjes së mareshalit në komisionin e kufirit. Po kështu, në një mbledhje të fshehtë që u mbajt në Shkodër nga aktivistët më radikalë, u vendos që të mos e linin komisarin e sulltanit as të hynte në qytetin e tyre.
Mehmet Ali pasha arriti në Prizren më 25 gusht 1878 dhe ra menjëherë në kontakt me anëtarët e organeve qendrore e ndërkrahinore të Lidhjes Shqiptare. Ai u përpoq të bindte veçan udhëheqësit e saj për kotësinë dhe dëmin e kundërshtimit të shqiptarëve, pasi, sipas tij, jo vetëm Porta e Lartë, por as Fuqitë e Mëdha nuk do të tërhiqeshin; ato do ta zbatonin me çdo kusht Traktatin e Berlinit. Në një mbledhje të përbashkët me të gjithë krerët e Lidhjes, më 26 gusht, ai përdori, midis të tjerave, edhe kërcënimin, duke u lënë një afat prej 24 orësh për t’u menduar. Por të nesërmen askush nuk u paraqit në mbledhje. Për më tepër, atë ditë u vra nga njerëzit e Lidhjes Shqiptare me atentat, në kafenenë “Marash” të Prizrenit, telegrafisti i Mehmet Ali pashës, të cilin mareshali e kishte sjellë me vete për të ruajtur sekretin e raporteve që do t`i drejtonte Portës së Lartë. Vrasja e telegrafistit ishte një paralajmërim që Lidhja e Prizrenit i drejtonte Maxhar? Pashës dhe nëpërmjet tij qeverisë osmane, për të hequr dorë nga dorëzimi i trojeve shqiptare.
Mehmet Ali pasha nuk qe në gjendje as t’i bindte udhëheqësit e Lidhjes Shqiptare, as edhe të shpërndante Komitetin Kombëtar sipas porosive të posaçme që kishte marrë në Stamboll. Megjithatë, mareshali turk nuk hoqi dorë nga misioni i tij. Më 31 gusht ai u nis për në Gjakovë i shoqëruar nga tri batalione ushtarësh turq, duke kërkuar nga Mitrovica që t’i dërgonin në ndihmë edhe një batalion tjetër. Edhe në Gjakovë ai thirri më 1 shtator në një mbledhje krerët e degës së Lidhjes, të cilët u përpoq t’i bindte që t’i nënshtroheshin vullnetit të sulltanit. Por këtu ai gjeti një qëndrim më të rreptë. Me përjashtim të kryetarit të degës së Lidhjes, Abdullah pashë Drenit, i cili si përfaqësues i krahut sulltanist u bashkua me Maxhar Pashën, të gjithë anëtarët e tjerë, të udhëhequr nga patriotët e vendosur Sulejman Vokshi e Ahmet Koronica, e ftuan mareshalin osman që të mos e vijonte më tej rrugën drejt kufirit malazez. Sapo morën vesh nisjen e tij, udhëheqësit e Lidhjes Shqiptare për Gjakovën, lëshuan kushtrimin, të cilit iu përgjigjën mijëra malësorë të armatosur. Më 1 shtator, nën drejtimin e Ali pashë Gucisë, ata u grumbulluan në malin Erenik, duke zënë rrugën që kalonte prej Gjakove në Plavë e në Guci. Në këto rrethana, Mehmet Ali pasha e shtyu marshimin për në kufi dhe u struk në sarajet e Abdullah pashë Drenit në Gjakovë. Pas kësaj, për t’i dhënë një paralajmërim tjetër më të prerë, po atë mbrëmje qytetarët e malësorët gjakovarë, rreth 4 500 veta të armatosur, të cilët i qenë përgjigjur kushtrimit të Lidhjes Shqiptare, lanë malin Ereç dhe zbritën në qytet, ku rrethuan sarajet e Abdullah pashë Drenit. Të nesërmen, më 2 shtator 1878, një delegacion gjakovarësh u paraqit përsëri te Abdullah pashë Dreni (në sarajet e të cilit ishte strehuar Mehmet Ali pasha) dhe i dha një ultimatum prej 24 orësh që ta përcillte mareshalin nga kishte ardhur. Të dy pashallarët shpresuan se me gjashtë kompanitë, rreth 600 veta që mbronin sarajet, me 30 trimat që kishin me vete dhe me ndihmat që prisnin t’u vinin nga Mitrovica, nga Prizreni dhe nga miqtë e tyre, do ta shtypnin kryengritjen. Në të vërtetë atyre u erdhën vetëm 70 malësorë nga Fandi i Gjakovës, të mashtruar prej priftit të tyre.
Më 3 shtator, pasi mbaroi afati i ultimatumit, rreth 4 500 kryengritës, që mbanin të rrethuar sarajet, filluan sulmin. Përleshja ishte e ashpër dhe me humbje të mëdha për të dyja palët. Në mbrëmje u bë një armëpushim prej 24 orësh për të rifilluar bisedimet, të cilat vijuan gjatë natës dhe gjatë ditës së nesërme, por pa ndonjë rezultat. Në mbrëmjen e 4 shtatorit rifilluan luftimet. Më 5 shtator gjendja e të rrethuarve u keqësua, pasi shumica e ushtarëve që mbronin sarajet u dorëzuan. Batalioni që u nis nga Mitrovica për t’i ardhur në ndihmë Maxhar Pashës u shthur rrugës dhe shumica e ushtarëve të tij, duke qenë shqiptarë, u bashkuan me kryengritësit. Më 6 shtator 1878, pas një sulmi të rreptë që ndërmorën luftëtarët e Lidhjes Shqiptare, edhe mbeturinat e kompanive turke që mbronin mareshalin osman u dorëzuan. Pastaj kryengritësit arritën t’u vënë zjarr sarajeve. Mehmet Ali pasha dhe Abdullah pashë Dreni mbetën të vrarë gjatë sulmit të fundit. Me vrasjen e tyre luftimet morën fund me fitoren e forcave të Lidhjes Shqiptare. Gjatë këtij luftimi treditor të dyja palët patën humbje të mëdha, të rrethuarit rreth 90 veta, forcat e Lidhjes rreth 500 veta.
Përpjekja e armatosur e Gjakovës ishte frymëzuar nga Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit, ndërsa me organizimin e saj të drejtpërdrejtë u mor dega e Lidhjes për Gjakovën. Udhëheqësit kryesorë të saj ishin Ahmet Koronica, Sulejman Vokshi, Ali bej Gucia, Jakup Ferri dhe Ismail Myderizi, së bashku me krerët e esnafëve të qytetit të Gjakovës.
Përpjekja e Gjakovës pati jehonë të madhe brenda dhe jashtë vendit. Në saje të pjesëmarrjes së gjerë të masave popullore dhe të gjakut të tyre të derdhur në këto luftime, kjo ngjarje shënoi fitoren e plotë të vijës atdhetare shqiptare në gjirin e Lidhjes së Prizrenit. Aksioni i Gjakovës tregoi se Lidhja e Prizrenit ishte një organizatë krejtësisht e pavarur nga Porta e Lartë, madje ajo ishte e vendosur që, për të mbrojtur tërësinë territoriale të atdheut, të luftonte edhe kundër saj. Në të vërtetë, Lidhja e Prizrenit, e cila u formua për të kundërshtuar vendimet e Fuqive të Mëdha dhe u përgatit për të hyrë në luftë kundër ekspansionit të shteteve fqinje, dëshmorët e saj të parë i la në luftë kundër Perandorisë Osmane.
Luftimet e Gjakovës patën jehonë edhe jashtë kufijve të Shqipërisë në tri drejtime: si një akt që cenonte Traktatin e Berlinit në lidhje me detyrimet territoriale të Perandorisë Osmane ndaj Malit të Zi; si një aksion që keqësoi më shumë marrëdhëniet e Portës së Lartë me shqiptarët; si një veprim që e vështirësonte më keq zgjidhjen e problemeve të krijuara nga Kriza Lindore në Gadishullin Ballkanik.
*
Kuvendi i Dibrës dhe rezoluta e tij (1 nëntor 1878)*
Me aksionin e Gjakovës, Lidhja e Prizrenit bëri një hap të rëndësishëm përpara. Opinioni shqiptar priste tani që Porta e Lartë të ndërhynte energjikisht për të vënë në vend dinjitetin e saj, të shkelur rëndë. Nga ana tjetër, vëzhguesit e huaj, të cilët e vlerësuan këtë aksion si një kryengritje kundër Stambollit, prisnin që ajo të shtrihej edhe në viset e tjera të Shqipërisë.
Porta e Lartë në fillim mendoi të ndërhynte duke ndërmarrë një fushatë ushtarake ndëshkimore kundër gjakovarëve dhe Lidhjes Shqiptare. Për këtë, më 8 shtator u nisën nga Selaniku për në Kosovë forca të shumta ushtarake, të cilat, me urdhër nga Stambolli, u ndalën më pas një pjesë në Ferizaj dhe të tjerët në Shkup. Qeveria e sulltanit arriti në përfundimin se në atë situatë nuk mund të ndërmerrej asnjë masë ushtarake e ndëshkimore ndaj shqiptarëve, sepse nuk ishte në interesin e saj të shkaktonte një luftë, që funksionarët e saj e quanin civile, me shqiptarët. Një veprim i tillë do të bëhej shkak për një kryengritje të përgjithshme në Shqipëri, të cilën, siç dëshmojnë dokumentet bashkëkohëse, Stambolli nuk ishte në gjendje në atë kohë ta shtypte. Prandaj Porta e Lartë e la në heshtje përleshjen e Gjakovës, duke ua ngarkuar përgjegjësinë e gjakderdhjes disa personave të “pandërgjegjshëm”, kundër të cilëve deklaroi se do të merreshin masa në kohën e duhur.
Për një kryengritje të armatosur kundër Stambollit në këtë periudhë, kur rreziku i copëtimit territorial ndodhej në momentin e tij më të mprehtë, nuk qenë të interesuara as qarqet atdhetare shqiptare. Megjithatë, ato mendonin se tani që lëvizja kishte ecur mjaft përpara, ishin krijuar rrethana të favorshme për ta detyruar Portën e Lartë që të lëshonte pe në lidhje me të drejtat autonomiste të Shqipërisë pa qenë nevoja për një kryengritje të armatosur kundër saj. Kjo çështje u trajtua nga Komiteti i Stambollit gjatë dhjetëditëshit të tretë të muajit shtator 1878.
Pasi analizoi gjendjen e re politike, Komiteti i Stambollit, në mbledhjen e fshehtë që zhvilloi nën kryesinë e Abdyl Frashërit, vendosi ta ngrinte me forcë para Portës së Lartë çështjen e formimit të Vilajetit Shqiptar. Vendimi i Komitetit u shpall botërisht si lajm, pa emër autori, më 27 shtator 1878, në gazetën “Terxhuman-i Shark”, që botohej nën drejtimin e Sami Frashërit në kryeqytetin perandorak. Sipas këtyre lajmeve, Lidhja Shqiptare kishte hartuar një program prej 7 pikash. Në pikën e parë thuhej se sovraniteti i sulltanit do të ruhej në Shqipëri dhe se asnjë pëllëmbë tokë shqiptare nuk duhej t’u jepej shteteve të tjera. Në pikën e dytë kërkohej krijimi i Vilajetit të Shqipërisë, domethënë bashkimi i të gjitha trojeve shqiptare në një njësi të vetme politiko-administrative. Pikat e tjera trajtonin prerogativat autonomiste dhe parimet kushtetore që duhej të kishte ky vilajet. Të gjithë nëpunësit do të ishin shqiptarë. Në administratë e në shkollë do të përdorej gjuha shqipe. Osmanishtja do të përdorej vetëm në korrespondencën me Portën e Lartë. Vilajeti i Shqipërisë do të kishte gjithashtu ushtrinë e vet kombëtare. Shqipëria autonome do të qeverisej nga një regjim demokratik. Të gjithë banorët, pa marrë parasysh dallimet fetare e shoqërore, do të kishin të drejta dhe detyra të barabarta. Vendi do të qeverisej nga organe pushtetore të zgjedhura demokratisht prej tyre. Çdo nahije (lokalitet), çdo kaza (rreth) dhe çdo sanxhak (prefekturë) do të kishte këshillin e vet të zgjedhur periodikisht. Organi më i lartë do të ishte Kuvendi i Madh i Vilajetit i zgjedhur nga këshillat e sanxhakëve, i veshur me pushtet legjislativ dhe ekzekutiv. Kuvendi i Madh do të zgjidhte qeverinë e vilajetit (Këshillin e Vilajetit). Qeveria do të përgatiste ligjet, do të studionte reformat, do të hartonte buxhetin dhe do të zgjidhte gjykatën e përgjithshme, të cilat do t’ia paraqiste për miratim Kuvendit të Madh. Vendimet e Këshillit të Vilajetit, thuhej në këtë program, do të zbatoheshin nga të gjithë banorët e vilajetit. Ato do të ishin të detyrueshme edhe për qeverinë perandorake osmane.
Pasi programi i ri u shpall botërisht, u ftuan të gjitha degët e Lidhjes së Prizrenit që ta miratonin dhe të ngarkonin një delegacion të përbërë nga personalitete shqiptare të njohura për t’ia paraqitur atë Portës së Lartë. Në shumë krahina të vendit u hap një diskutim i zjarrtë ndërmjet aktivistëve atdhetarë, që e mbështetën programin e ri dhe qarqeve sulltaniste, të cilat u ngritën kundër përmbajtjes së tij. Me qëllim që të tërhiqnin në anën e tyre përkrahësit e krahut të moderuar, në mjaft krahina udhëheqësit u detyruan të bënin një lëshim, - të hiqnin dorë nga pjesa e fundit e programit (nga parimet kushtetore që duhej të kishte Vilajeti i Shqipërisë), rreth të cilave u përqendrua diskutimi më i rreptë.
Në fillim programi u shtrua për diskutim në degën e Lidhjes Shqiptare për Dibrën, me nismën e së cilës u mbajt në Dibër, më 14 tetor, një kuvend i jashtëzakonshëm, ku morën pjesë krerët e qytetit të Malësisë dhe të Fushës së Dibrës, që miratuan një rezolutë, të hartuar mbi parimet e programit të Komitetit të Stambollit. Pasi protestohej kundër copëtimit të trojeve shqiptare nga Kongresi i Berlinit dhe pasi flitej për rrezikun e asgjësimit të Shqipërisë nga shtetet fqinje, në rezolutë vihej në dukje se për të larguar këtë rrezik është e domosdoshme që të gjithë sanxhakët shqiptarë të bashkohen në një vilajet të vetëm autonom (Vilajeti i Shqipërisë). Vilajeti i Shqipërisë do të kishte kryeqytetin e vet, organet e tij ekzekutive e legjislative, nëpunës shqiptarë, arsimim në gjuhën shqipe, buxhetin e tij etj. Rezoluta që doli nga ky Kuvend do t’i nënshtrohej një diskutimi më të gjerë në një kuvend të posaçëm, në të cilin do të merrnin pjesë përfaqësuesit e të gjitha krahinave të sanxhakut.
Kuvendi i posaçëm i Lidhjes u mblodh më 1 nëntor 1878 në qytetin e Dibrës, me nismën e Komitetit të Lidhjes Shqiptare për të dyja Dibrat dhe veçanërisht të kryetarit të saj, Iljaz pashë Dibrës (Qoku). Në Kuvend mori pjesë si përfaqësues i Lidhjes Shqiptare për mbarë Toskërinë (vilajetin e Janinës) Abdyl Frashëri. Kuvendi miratoi një rezolutë në trajtën e një memorandumi, të hartuar nga dora e Abdyl Frashërit.
Rezoluta e Kuvendit të Dibrës përmbante po ato kërkesa, që shtroheshin në programin e Komitetit të Stambollit dhe që ishin përfshirë në rezolutën e mbledhjes së Dibrës të 14 tetorit 1878, të përmbledhura në pesë pika: formimi i Vilajetit të Shqipërisë, pajisja e tij me nëpunës shqiptarë, zhvillimi i arsimit në gjuhën shqipe, zbatimi i reformave nga Kuvendi i Madh, përdorimi i një pjese të madhe të buxhetit për përparimin e arsimit dhe për ndërtime botore. Nga programi i Komitetit të Stambollit nuk u përfshinë haptas në rezolutë vetëm parimet demokratike të strukturës shtetërore të Vilajetit të Shqipërisë. Vendin e tyre këtu e kishte zënë e drejta që do të kishte Kuvendi i Madh për të zbatuar “reforma të dobishme për shtetin dhe për kombin”. Më në fund në rezolutë thuhej se këto kërkesa do t’i paraqiteshin brenda një muaji në emër të të gjithë popullit shqiptar, Portës së Lartë, me anë të një delegacioni të përbërë nga personalitete të shquara të Shqipërisë. Anëtarët e delegacionit, para se të vinin në Stamboll, duhej të merrnin pëlqimin, me mandat të shkruar, nga të gjitha kazatë dhe sanxhakët shqiptarë. “Shqipëria, - thuhej në fund të rezolutës, - do të rezistojë duke qenë e lidhur dhe e bashkuar si një trup i vetëm, derisa të arrihet plotësimi i kërkesave të lartpërmendura”.
Sipas marrëveshjes që u arrit në Dibër, delegacioni që do ta paraqiste dhe do ta mbronte rezolutën para Portës së Lartë do të përbëhej nga 14 veta, midis të cilëve ishin Iljaz pashë Dibra, Sheh Mustafa Tetova, Hasan pashë Prizreni, Mustafa pashë Vlora, Abedin bej Dino, Mehmet Ali Vrioni, Sabri Gjirokastra, Mihal Kristo, Abdyl Frashëri etj. Detyrën për të nxjerrë mandatet, me të cilat miratohej nga përfaqësuesit e kazave e të sanxhakëve shqiptarë rezoluta dhe mandatet e përbërjes së delegacionit, e morën përsipër Iljaz pashë Dibra për krahinat veriore dhe Abdyl Frashëri për krahinat jugore.
Misionin e vet të vështirë e të lodhshëm Abdyl Frashëri e kreu brenda një muaji. Pasi la Dibrën, ai u nis në drejtim të Elbasanit, kaloi në Berat, në Fier e në Vlorë, pastaj në Gjirokastër, në Delvinë e në Filat dhe, pasi përshkoi Çamërinë deri në Prevezë, u kthye në Janinë. Që këtej ai e njoftoi, më 2 dhjetor 1878, Iljaz pashë Dibrën për entuziazmin që kishin shkaktuar kudo vendimet e Kuvendit të Dibrës dhe për gatishmërinë e përfaqësuesve të popullit shqiptar për të nënshkruar mandatet e përfaqësimit. Në veri mandatet e miratimit të rezolutës dhe të pjesëtarëve të delegacionit Iljaz pashë Dibra i përfundoi aty nga mesi i janarit 1879.
Por delegacioni shqiptar e pezulloi nisjen për në Stamboll, pasi ndërkohë lindi rreziku i aneksimit të pjesës jugore të Çamërisë nga Greqia. Ky rrezik i detyroi udhëheqësit e Lidhjes Shqiptare që të merreshin me mbrojtjen e kufijve jugorë dhe ta linin për më vonë paraqitjen e rezolutës së Kuvendit të Dibrës në Portën e Lartë.

Mbrojtja e trojeve jugore. Kuvendi i Prevezës (11 janar 1879) dhe misioni diplomatik i Abdyl Frashërit (pranverë 1879)
Gjatë kohës që patriotët shqiptarë po merreshin me çështjen e të drejtave autonomiste të Shqipërisë, qeveria e Athinës i bënte presion të vazhdueshëm Portës së Lartë që të zbatonte menjëherë Protokollin nr.13 të Kongresit të Berlinit, domethënë të fillonte bisedimet me palën greke për të caktuar kufirin e ri midis tyre sipas vijës Kalamas-Selemvria që kishin rekomanduar Fuqitë e Mëdha. Nën trysninë e protestave shqiptare, Porta e Lartë e zvarriti për muaj me radhë përgjigjen e saj, me shpresë se me kalimin e kohës do të krijoheshin rrethana më të favorshme për të. Por në fund të vitit 1878 ajo u detyrua të pranonte se ishte gati të fillonte bisedimet me qeverinë greke. Konferenca dypalëshe u vendos të zhvillohej në Prevezë, në fund të janarit 1879.
Sapo u hap lajmi i mbledhjes së afërt të konferencës, Komiteti Ndërkrahinor i Janinës ftoi të gjitha kazatë e Shqipërisë së Jugut dhe të gjithë sanxhakët e Shqipërisë së Veriut, që të dërgonin sa më parë përfaqësuesit e tyre në një kuvend të jashtëzakonshëm në Prevezë, për të përcaktuar qëndrimin që duhej mbajtur ndaj konferencës turko-greke. Në Kuvend u ftuan të merrnin pjesë posaçërisht përfaqësuesit e komiteteve ndërkrahinore të Prizrenit dhe të Shkodrës.
Kuvendi i Prevezës u hap më 11 janar 1879 me pjesëmarrjen e rreth 400 delegatëve, të cilët, pasi e shpallën veten si krerë të mbarë Shqipërisë, morën një sërë vendimesh politike e ushtarake. Kuvendi nuk e kundërshtoi plotësisht Protokollin nr.13. Delegatët deklaruan se e pranonin rekomandimin e Fuqive të Mëdha për bashkimin e Thesalisë me Greqinë (deri te lumi Selemvria), porse ishin kategorikisht të vendosur për ta kundërshtuar deri në fund lëshimin e Epirit Mbretërisë Greke (deri te lumi Kalamas). Në rast se Fuqitë e Mëdha, thuhej në rezolutën e Kuvendit, nuk do t’i marrin parasysh interesat e Shqipërisë, atëherë shqiptarët do t’i kundërshtojnë me armë vendimet e tyre. Për këtë qëllim, thuhej më tej, “do të mobilizohen, me shpenzimet e Lidhjes, të gjithë shqiptarët e aftë për luftë”. Në fundin e janarit 1879 filluan të vinin në Prevezë edhe delegatë nga viset e Shqipërisë së Veriut, nga Shkodra, Durrësi, Elbasani, Ulqini, Prizreni, Dibra, Novi Pazari etj.
Para se të shpërndahej, Kuvendi i Prevezës formoi tri komisione me detyra të posaçme. I pari, komisioni politik, që do të qëndronte në Prevezë për të ndjekur nga afër punimet e konferencës turke-greke; i dyti, komisioni ushtarak, që do të shpërndahej në Shqipëri për të organizuar forcat luftarake të Lidhjes; i treti, komisioni diplomatik, që do të shkonte në Stamboll për t’i bërë trysni Portës së Lartë që të mos pranonte lëshimin e trojeve shqiptare Greqisë. Në krye të komisionit të tretë u vu Abdyl Frashëri, meqenëse ky do të merrte pjesë edhe në delegacionin e Kuvendit të Dibrës. Për këtë arsye ai e shtyu për më vonë nisjen e tij për t’i paraqitur Portës së Lartë rezolutën e 1 nëntorit 1878.
Delegacioni osman arriti në Prevezë javën e fundit të janarit 1879. Atë e kryesonte mareshali Ahmet Muhtar pasha, i cili gëzonte një konsideratë të veçantë në Perandorinë Osmane për qëndresën që kishte bërë gjatë luftës së fundit kundër ushtrive ruse. Sulltani shpresonte se, për hir të kësaj konsiderate, mareshali do t’i zbuste shpirtrat e revoltuar të shqiptarëve. Për të njëjtin qëllim, në delegacionin prej tre komisarësh, siç u quajtën anëtarët e tij në atë kohë, ishte vënë edhe një personalitet i njohur shqiptar, Abedin bej Dino (komisar i Bursës së Stambollit), anëtar i Komitetit Ndërkrahinor të Lidhjes Shqiptare për vilajetin e Janinës, i cili u emërua nga sulltani që të qetësonte opinionin publik shqiptar. Por as njëri, as tjetri nuk patën sukses. Sapo delegacionet turke e greke arritën në Prevezë, më 28 janar, delegatët e Kuvendit së bashku me popullsinë qytetare shpërthyen një demonstratë në rrugët e Prevezës, duke shprehur përpara selive të komisioneve turke e greke vendosmërinë e tyre për mbrojtjen e tërësisë tokësore dhe për të mos pranuar asnjë lëshim të trojeve të tyre në dobi të Greqisë. Po më 28 janar 1879 përfaqësuesit e krahinave shqiptare, që ndodheshin në Prevezë, u drejtuan Fuqive të Mëdha, nëpërmjet konsujve të tyre në këtë qytet, një protestë kategorike, me të cilën paralajmëronin se do të ndërmerrnin një luftë vendimtare me pasoja të thella për paqen në Gadishullin Ballkanik, në rast se nuk do të merreshin parasysh të drejtat territoriale të Shqipërisë dhe do të cenohej tërësia e saj tokësore.
Për shkak të demonstratave kërcënuese të shqiptarëve, të cilat vijuan për disa ditë me radhë, konferenca turko-greke filloi me vonesë, më 6 shkurt 1879. Veç kësaj, presioni i fortë i shqiptarëve e detyroi delegacionin osman që të mos u nënshtrohej kërkesave greke. Duke u justifikuar me rrezikun e shpërthimit të kryengritjes kundërosmane në Shqipëri dhe duke u kapur pas faktit se vija Kalamas-Selemvria, që kishin shënuar Fuqitë e Mëdha në Protokollin nr.13 nuk kishte formën e një vendimi, por të një rekomandimi, Ahmet Muhtar pasha u tregua më në fund i gatshëm t’i lëshojë Greqisë Thesalinë, por jo Epirin. Meqenëse Athina nuk e pranoi këtë zgjidhje, pas gjashtë javësh konferenca e Prevezës u mbyll.
Menjëherë pas dështimit të bisedimeve dypalëshe qeveria e Athinës kërkoi ndërhyrjen e Fuqive të Mëdha, të cilat në të vërtetë ishin të prirura për të vënë në jetë Protokollin nr.13. Ndërkohë edhe udhëheqësit e Lidhjes Shqiptare formuan bindjen se lufta paraprake kundër vendimeve që do të merrnin Fuqitë e Mëdha për një çështje të tillë, siç ishte tërësia territoriale e Shqipërisë, nuk mund të zhvillohej me sukses vetëm me anë të memorandumeve e të protestave. Kërkohej një ballafaqim me përgjegjësi me politikën e jashtme të Fuqive të Mëdha për të argumentuar ballë për ballë tezat themelore dhe për të sqaruar çdo pikë të errët, që mund të ngrinte aparati i tyre diplomatik. Për këtë qëllim Komiteti Ndërkrahinor vendosi që, krahas peticioneve e memorandumeve, të niste një mision diplomatik në kryeqytetet kryesore të Evropës për të mbrojtur çështjet e parashtruara në ato dokumente dhe për të argumentuar para kancelarive të tyre padrejtësinë që kishin kryer me Protokollin nr. 13 ndaj interesave jetikë të Shqipërisë. Barra e këtij misioni diplomatik iu ngarkua Abdyl Frashërit dhe Mehmet Ali Vrionit.
Misioni diplomatik i përfaqësuesve të Lidhjes Shqiptare zgjati tre muaj. Ata u nisën nga Preveza në fund të muajit mars 1879, shkuan në Romë, në Paris, në Londër, në Berlin, në Vjenë e në Stamboll?. Kudo ku shkuan ata u paraqitën si të dërguar të Lidhjes Shqiptare, e cila përfaqësonte gjithë Shqipërinë. Ata u dorëzuan ministrave të Jashtëm të Fuqive të Mëdha (dhe për njoftim edhe Portës së Lartë) një memorandum me të njëjtën përmbajtje që ishte hartuar nga Abdyl Frashëri qysh më parë.
Në këtë memorandum dënoheshin haptas vendimet që kishin marrë Kongresi i Berlinit në dëm të Shqipërisë, duke shkëputur shumë krahina të saj në favor të Serbisë, të Malit të Zi e të Greqisë. Megjithatë diskutimi kryesor këtu sillej rreth Protokollit nr. 13. Qeveria greke, theksohej në këtë memorandum, kishte përdorur prej kohësh të gjitha mjetet për ta shtënë në dorë Epirin. Ajo kishte harxhuar shuma të mëdha për të nxitur popullsinë lokale që të kërkonte bashkimin e saj me Greqinë. Por të gjitha orvatjet e Athinës kishin dështuar, sepse popullsia e Epirit në shumicën e saj dërrmuese ishte shqiptare dhe jo greke. Pasi u bind se në Epir ajo nuk kishte mbështetjen e popullsisë lokale, thuhej më tej, qeveria greke iu drejtua Kongresit të Berlinit, duke shpresuar se me përkrahjen e Fuqive të Mëdha do t’i kënaqte lakmitë e saj shoviniste. Por Kongresi i Berlinit, nënvizohej në memorandum, ndonëse nuk i miratoi me vendim të prerë kërkesat greke, fakti që rekomandoi t’i lëshohen Greqisë krahinat në jug të lumit Kalamas tregonte se nuk u shqetësua për të drejtat e popullit shqiptar. Më tej në memorandum rreshtoheshin argumentet etnike, historike, ekonomike e strategjike që provonin karakterin shqiptar të këtyre krahinave dhe domosdoshmërinë për të mos i shkëputur nga trupi i Shqipërisë. “T’i japësh Greqisë, - theksohej po aty, - vendet që ajo kërkon në këtë krahinë, do të thotë t’i shmangesh detyrës që ka çdo popull për të mbrojtur atdheun dhe kombin e tij, sepse kjo do të ishte njëlloj sikur t’i jepje që tani çelësat e Shqipërisë një vendi të huaj (Greqisë - shën. i aut.), i cili me përpjekjet e tij nuk synon tjetër veçse ta pushtojë dhe ta sundojë atë tërësisht”.
Në lidhje me qëndrimin e shqiptarëve ndaj Protokollit nr.13, gjuha e memorandumit ishte e prerë. Shqiptarët, thuhej aty, si një popull i frymëzuar nga ndjenja atdhetare, nuk do të lejojnë që vendi i tyre të pushtohet dhe të sundohet nga të tjerët. Dhe më tej: “Shqiptarët kanë ruajtur atdheun e tyre, kombësinë e tyre, gjuhën e tyre dhe zakonet e tyre duke prapsur sulmet e romakëve, të bizantinëve e të venedikasve. Si mund të lejohet që në këtë shekull të diturisë e të qytetërimit, një komb kaq trim e kaq i lidhur me truallin e tij të sakrifikohet duke ia dhënë një fqinji kaq të pangopur, pa asnjë arsye të ligjshme?” Memorandumi drejtuar Fuqive të Mëdha shpallte në fund se përballë lakmive të egra të fqinjëve shqiptarët qenë bashkuar me njëri-tjetrin dhe qenë betuar solemnisht se do ta mbronin me armë atdheun e tyre deri te njeriu i fundit dhe se në të njëjtën kohë do të përpiqeshin për të zbatuar në atdheun e tyre reformat për të cilat kishte nevojë vendi, në mënyrë të veçantë zhvillimin e arsimit publik.
Tezat e parashtruara në memorandum Abdyl Frashëri i shtjelloi më hollësisht gjatë takimeve që pati me ministrat e Jashtëm dhe me personalitete politike të vendeve që vizitoi. Argumentet që ai solli, se shqiptarët do t’i mbronin me armë të drejtat e tyre kombëtare, në rast se Fuqitë e Mëdha do të merrnin një vendim të prerë në lidhje me lëshimin e Epirit në favor të Greqisë, lanë kudo një përshtypje të thellë. Mbrojtësi më i flaktë i pretendimeve greke, ministri i Jashtëm frëng V. Vadington (Waddington), u detyrua të pranonte se Franca nuk do të ngulte këmbë për zbatimin me çdo kusht të Protokollit nr.13 dhe se kufiri i ri turko-grek nuk do të caktohej përfundimisht pa u dëgjuar edhe teza e shqiptarëve. Një premtim të tillë Abdyl Frashëri mori edhe nga kryeministri italian Depretis dhe nga ministri i Jashtëm britanik Solsbëri (Salisbery). Para se të ktheheshin në Shqipëri, gjatë qëndrimit në Stamboll, Abdyl Frashëri e Mehmet Ali Vrioni i drejtuan sulltanit, më 23 qershor 1879, një memorandum, në të cilin i kërkonin që të mos pranonte në asnjë mënyrë zbatimin e Protokollit 13, pasi copëtimi i Shqipërisë, thuhej aty, do të sillte asgjësimin e kombit shqiptar dhe kjo, nga ana e vet, do të vinte në rrezik vetë Perandorinë Osmane. Sikurse shkruanin autorët e këtij memorandumi, të pesë Fuqitë e Mëdha, përveç Francës, të cilat ata sapo i kishin vizituar, ishin tashmë të prirura që të mos i jepej Greqisë tokë nga Epiri. Ata i kërkonin sulltanit që të thyente këmbënguljen e Francës, duke kënaqur Greqinë me më tepër toka nga ato që i ishin premtuar në Thesali. Trajtimi i mosmarrëveshjeve turko-greke rreth Protokollit nr.13 nga ambasadorët e Fuqive të Mëdha zgjati gati dy muaj. Por këto fuqi u treguan të pavendosura për të dhënë një vendim të prerë, ngurruan që ta caktonin vetë kufirin turko-grek. Me propozimin e Francës, në qershor 1879, ato kërkuan bashkërisht nga Perandoria Osmane dhe nga Mbretëria Greke që të rifillonin bisedimet dypalëshe rreth kufirit të tyre të ri. Konferenca e re turko-greke do të zhvillohej në Stamboll dhe do të ndiqej së afërmi nga ambasadorët e Fuqive të Mëdha të akredituar pranë Portës së Lartë. Fakti që Fuqitë e Mëdha pranuan të vihej në diskutim Protokolli nr. 13, qe fitorja e parë diplomatike që korri Lidhja Shqiptare në arenën ndërkombëtare. 
Por vendimi që ato morën për rifillimin e bisedimeve turko-greke i nxiti shqiptarët që ta vazhdonin presionin e tyre si ndaj Portës së Lartë, ashtu dhe ndaj Fuqive të Mëdha. Në qershor të vitit 1879, Lidhja Shqiptare deklaroi se nuk kishte hequr dorë nga vendimi i saj i mëparshëm për të luftuar me armë jo vetëm kundër Greqisë, por edhe kundër Stambollit, në rast se do të miratoheshin pretendimet e Athinës në Epirin shqiptar. Për t’ia paraqitur Portës së Lartë këtë vendim, në muajin gusht shkoi në Stamboll një delegacion i përbërë nga Abdyl Frashëri, Mehmet Ali Vrioni dhe Vesel Dino. Një muaj më vonë, në shtator 1879, Këshilli i Përgjithshëm i Lidhjes Shqiptare, në një mbledhje të jashtëzakonshme që zhvilloi në Prizren, ripohoi vullnetin e mbarë Shqipërisë për të mbrojtur trojet e saj përballë lakmive të Greqisë dhe në të njëjtën kohë formoi një Komitet të Luftës të përbërë nga 37 anëtarë, për të vazhduar përgatitjet e nevojshme ushtarake në krahinat jugore.
Vendosmëria që treguan shqiptarët për të mbrojtur trojet e tyre dhe rreziku i shpërthimit të kryengritjes kundërosmane në Shqipëri, e detyruan Portën e Lartë që t’i zvarriste përsëri nga njëri muaj në tjetrin bisedimet me palën greke, duke mos pranuar tezën e Athinës, e cila ngulte këmbë për të marrë si bazë në këto bisedime Protokollin nr.13. Në të njëjtën kohë, edhe Fuqitë e Mëdha vijuan përherë e më tepër të bindeshin se zbatimi i këtij Protokolli nuk varej vetëm nga nënshkrimi i Perandorisë Osmane dhe se aneksimi i Epirit nga Mbretëria Greke nuk mund të arrihej pa luftë me shqiptarët ose, siç shprehej një diplomat frëng në nëntor 1879, pa një gjakderdhje të madhe, e cila mund të ishte fatale për Greqinë. Kështu, pas gati 10 muaj përpjekjesh, edhe Konferenca e Stambollit u shpërnda pa asnjë rezultat. Në këto rrethana Fuqitë e Mëdha vendosën ta merrnin vetë në dorë caktimin e kufirit turko-grek. Për këtë qëllim ato thirrën në qershor të vitit 1880 një forum ndërkombëtar, Konferencën e Berlinit.

*Mbrojtja e Plavës dhe e Gucisë (tetor 1879-janar 1880)*
Me revoltën e armatosur të Gjakovës dhe me aksionin diplomatik të pranverës së vitit 1879, Lidhja Shqiptare ia hoqi Portës së Lartë de facto të drejtën që të fliste në emër të Shqipërisë. Veç kësaj, me qëndresën e saj energjike, ajo bëri që të zvarriteshin e të mos zbatoheshin menjëherë dy vendimet e rëndësishme të Kongresit të Berlinit, që cenonin interesat kombëtarë të Shqipërisë, njëri në favor të Malit të Zi (neni 28 i Traktatit) dhe tjetri në dobi të Greqisë (Protokolli nr. 13 i Kongresit).
Megjithatë Lidhja e Prizrenit nuk e kishte plotësuar ende përfundimisht programin e saj. As gjashtë Fuqitë e Mëdha nuk ishin të prirura t’i anulonin vendimet që kishin marrë në Kongresin e Berlinit, as dy shtetet fqinje ballkanike nuk kishin ndërmend të hiqnin dorë nga viset që u kishin premtuar Fuqitë e Mëdha. Si rrjedhim, lufta për mbrojtjen e trojeve shqiptare ende nuk kishte marrë fund, përkundrazi, parashikohej që ajo të merrte trajta të përgjakshme.
Pas vrasjes në Gjakovë të mareshal Mehmet Ali pashës, Porta e Lartë u dha të kuptojnë Fuqive të Mëdha se e kishte tepër të vështirë të përmbushte kundrejt Malit të Zi detyrimet territoriale që rridhnin nga Traktati i Berlinit. Por knjaz Nikolla nuk donte të dinte për asnjë justifikim. Nga frika se me kalimin e kohës mund të ndryshonin rrethanat ndërkombëtare në dëm të saj, Cetina kërkonte vazhdimisht ndërhyrjen e Fuqive të Mëdha për ta detyruar Perandorinë Osmane të dorëzonte sa më parë krahinat e Podgoricës, të Shpuzës, të Zhabjakut, të Plavës, të Gucisë e të Rugovës, të cilat Kongresi i Berlinit ia kishte dhënë Malit të Zi. Veç kësaj, si kundërpeshë ajo po e vononte dorëzimin e Ulqinit, të Dinoshit dhe të Bregut të Bunës, të cilat i mbante të pushtuara qysh nga koha e luftës, por që sipas Traktatit të Berlinit duhej t’i ktheheshin Perandorisë Osmane.
Presionin më të fortë ndaj Perandorisë Osmane e ushtroi Rusia cariste, e cila vijoi ta kushtëzonte tërheqjen e ushtrive të saj pushtuese nga Traka me dorëzimin e krahinave që i qenë premtuar Malit të Zi. Fuqitë e tjera të Mëdha u bashkuan me presionin carist, pasi e shikonin me shqetësim qëndrimin e mëtejshëm të ushtrive ruse në afërsi të Stambollit. Kështu, në fund të vitit 1878, Porta e Lartë vendosi t’i zbatonte detyrimet territoriale kundrejt Malit të Zi. 
Vendimi i Stambollit ngriti përsëri në këmbë shqiptarët. Për të shqyrtuar gjendjen e re u mblodh menjëherë, në fillim të janarit 1879, Komiteti Kombëtar i Lidhjes, i cili ripohoi qëndrimin e vet të caktuar më parë. Sipas kësaj vije, Lidhja e Prizrenit nuk do ta pengonte dorëzimin e Podgoricës, të Shpuzës e të Zhabjakut, pasi ato banoheshin nga popullsi të përziera sllavo-shqiptare, por do ta kundërshtonte me armë lëshimin e Plavës dhe të Gucisë, popullsia e të cilave ishte në masën dërrmuese shqiptare. Vendimin e Komitetit Kombëtar e miratuan të dy komitetet ndërkrahinore të vilajeteve të Shkodrës dhe të Kosovës, të cilat po në janar 1879 mblodhën kuvendet e tyre të jashtëzakonshme, pothuajse në atë kohë që zhvilloi punimet e veta edhe Kuvendi Ndërkrahinor i Prevezës. Meqenëse Plava e Gucia bënin pjesë në vilajetin e Kosovës, barrën e drejtimit dhe të organizimit të luftës për mbrojtjen e tyre e mori përsipër Komiteti Ndërkrahinor i Prizrenit, i cili nga ana e vet formoi një shtab ushtarak të posaçëm, me Ali pashë Gucinë në krye.
Ndërkaq u mblodh në fshatin Virpazar, në afërsi të liqenit të Shkodrës, komisioni turko-malazez, i cili më 2 shkurt 1879 nënshkroi marrëveshjen dypalëshe për formalitetet e dorëzimit brenda një jave të krahinave të vilajetit të Shkodrës, që i takonin njëra-tjetrës sipas Traktatit të Berlinit. Nga frika e kryengritjes së shqiptarëve, Porta e Lartë nuk pranoi ta përfshinte në marrëveshje dorëzimin e Plavës e të Gucisë, duke e lënë çështjen e tyre për t’u zgjidhur më vonë. Sipas marrëveshjes, dorëzimi i Podgoricës, i Shpuzës dhe i Zhabjakut nga ana e autoriteteve turke u krye pa vështirësi. Po ashtu u bë edhe dorëzimi i Ulqinit, i Dinoshit dhe i Bregut të Bunës nga ana e autoriteteve malazeze.
Por Mali i Zi nuk deshi ta linte punën të zgjatej më tej. Knjaz Nikolla iu drejtua menjëherë Fuqive të Mëdha, duke kërkuar prej tyre që ta detyronin Perandorinë Osmane t’ia dorëzonte dy krahinat shqiptare (Plavën dhe Gucinë) Malit të Zi. Nga ana e vet Porta e Lartë u kërkoi Fuqive të Mëdha të dërgonin në Plavë e në Guci një Komision Ndërkombëtar për t’u bindur për vështirësitë që gjente te shqiptarët e egërsuar nga padrejtësitë e Kongresit të Berlinit. Në vend të tij ato dërguan Komisionin Ndërkombëtar për caktimin e vijës së kufirit, të përbërë nga përfaqësues të gjashtë Fuqive të Mëdha dhe të dy shteteve të interesuara. Komisioni filloi nga puna në maj 1879 dhe për disa muaj me radhë u mor me caktimin e pikave të kufirit turko-malazez në vilajetin e Shkodrës. Por gjatë verës, kur Komisioni Ndërkombëtar donte të shkonte në Plavë e në Guci, përfaqësuesit e Komitetit Ndërkrahinor të Prizrenit u paraqitën Fuqive të Mëdha, më 22 gusht 1879, një notë me shkrim, me të cilën deklaronin se nuk do të njihnin asnjë ndryshim të kufirit me Malin e Zi pa pjesëmarrjen në Komisionin Ndërkombëtar të krerëve të Lidhjes Shqiptare dhe pa u miratuar vendimet e tij nga e “gjithë” Shqipëria. Pas kësaj note të rreptë, Komisioni Ndërkombëtar e ndërpreu punën e vet, pezulloi udhëtimin e tij për në Plavë e në Guci.
Me këtë rast filluan përsëri protestat e Malit të Zi dhe ndërhyrjet e Fuqive të Mëdha për ta detyruar Perandorinë Osmane që ta zgjidhte sa më parë çështjen e Plavës e të Gucisë. Porta e Lartë provoi t’i bindte banorët e dy krahinave kufitare që të hiqnin dorë nga qëndresa e mëtejshme, duke u premtuar familjeve, që nuk dëshironin të jetonin nën sundimin malazez, se do t’u jepte tokë në vendbanime të reja dhe se do t’i çlironte nga taksat për dhjetë vjet. Por shqiptarët nuk u lëkundën nga vendimi i tyre. Atëherë knjaz Nikolla filloi të kërcënonte se do ta zgjidhte këtë çështje me anën e luftës së armatosur dhe se në një rast të tillë nuk do të aneksonte vetëm Plavën e Gucinë, por edhe vise të tjera shqiptare.
Në këto rrethana, marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-malazeze erdhën duke u keqësuar vazhdimisht. Gjatë muajit tetor 1879 Mali i Zi filloi përqendrimin e ushtrive në kufi, duke e çuar numrin e tyre në 5 600 veta. Këtyre masave Lidhja e Prizrenit iu përgjigj duke vënë në gatishmëri luftarake forcat e saj të armatosura.
Sipas vendimit që Këshilli i Përgjithshëm i Lidhjes kishte marrë më 3 tetor 1879, Komisioni Ushtarak a Shtabi Ushtarak, nën kryesinë e Ali pashë Gucisë, i krijuar nga Komiteti Ndërkrahinor i Lidhjes Shqiptare për Kosovën, shpalli për zonën e Plavës e të Gucisë gjendjen e luftës. Të gjithë burrat plavianë e gucianë të aftë për armë u shpallën luftëtarë që do të qëndronin në gatishmëri në shtëpitë e tyre. Po në tetor 2 mijë gjakovarë të armatosur u nisën për në Guci. Në fund të tetorit mbërritën këtu edhe vullnetarë nga Shkodra e Malësia.
Porta e Lartë, për të mënjanuar konfliktin e armatosur, i propozoi Cetinës që në vend të krahinave shqiptare të Plavës e të Gucisë t’i jepte disa vise sllave të Hercegovinës. Por propozimin e Stambollit, të cilin e kundërshtoi Austro-Hungaria, nuk e pranoi as Mali i Zi.
Pas disa ndeshjeve sporadike kufitare, që ndodhën gjatë tetorit, knjaz Nikolla vendosi më në fund të kalonte në sulme të hapura. Më 31 tetor dhe 1 nëntor 1879 forcat malazeze, duke dashur të tërheqin vëmendjen e Fuqive të Mëdha dhe, njëherazi, të matnin pulsin e shqiptarëve, kryen dy inkursione kundër vijës mbrojtëse të forcave të Lidhjes, të parin në fshatin Pepaj dhe të dytin në fshatin Arzhanicë. Në këtë të fundit vranë në befasi 30 fshatarë dhe dogjën mjaft shtëpi, por pas disa orë luftimesh u dëbuan nga forcat e Lidhjes. Në të vërtetë këto qenë sulme demonstrative, të cilat shqiptarët i përballuan pa ndonjë vështirësi. Edhe pse dështoi, sulmi malazez nxiti një valë të madhe mobilizimi në të katër anët e Shqipërisë. Me mijëra vullnetarë të tjerë vrapuan në krahinat e Gjakovës, të Pejës, të Dibrës e të Shkodrës. Gatishmëria e shqiptarëve qe aq masive, sa Shtabi Ushtarak i Lidhjes së Prizrenit, i vendosur në Guci, u detyrua të pengonte nisjen e tyre drejt frontit, pasi nuk ua ndiente nevojën dhe nuk kishte mundësi për t’i sistemuar.
Në fillim të muajit dhjetor forcat kryesore malazeze qenë rreshtuar gjatë vijës kufitare, në fshatrat Murinë, Pepaj, Arzhanicë e Velikë, kurse forcat shqiptare përballë tyre në fshatrat Guci, Kolenivicë, Martinaj, Plavë e Nokshiq. Midis forcave malazeze dhe shqiptare në sektorin verilindor kalonte lumi Lim vetëm me një urë prej druri. Zona malazeze ishte kryesisht malore, ndërsa në atë shqiptare dominonte pllaja e Plavës.
Më 4 dhjetor 1879, pjesa më e mirë e ushtrisë malazeze prej 4 mijë ushtarësh, nën komandën e Mark Milanit, ndërmori një sulm të furishëm në sektorin e Nokshiqit, në drejtim të Plavës e të Gucisë. Shtabi ushtarak i Lidhjes, i përbërë nga Ali pashë Gucia (kryetar), Jakup Ferri, Sulejman Vokshi, Haxhi Zeka, Filip Çeka, Jusuf Sokoli e të tjerë, midis të cilëve kishte edhe disa oficerë të karrierës, u përgjigj duke hedhur në sulm rreth 2 mijë luftëtarë. Luftimet më të ashpra u bënë në luginën e Nokshiqit, ku u angazhuan forca të shumta malazeze. Luftëtarët u përleshën aq ashpër me njëri-tjetrin, sa që të dy palët lanë mënjanë hutat dhe nxorën jataganët, duke u përleshur trup me trup. Përleshja vazhdoi disa orë me radhë. Forcat vullnetare të Lidhjes ndalën sulmin e ushtrisë malazeze dhe i shkaktuan asaj disfatë në Nokshiq, duke e detyruar të tërhiqej brenda kufijve të Malit të Zi. Edhe pse të dhënat për humbjet e të dy palëve janë kontradiktore, mund të nxirret si përfundim se nga malazezët pati 300 të vrarë e të mbytur në lumë gjatë tërheqjes, ndërsa nga shqiptarët 300-400 veta. Në këto luftime u vra edhe një nga komandantët e shquar të ushtrisë së Lidhjes, Jakup Ferri.
Vendosmëria e shqiptarëve për të qëndruar deri në fund dhe këmbëngulja e Cetinës për të vazhduar më tej luftën alarmuan si Fuqitë e Mëdha, ashtu edhe Perandorinë Osmane. Nga frika e ndërlikimeve të reja, Porta e Lartë vendosi ta zgjidhte me çdo kusht dorëzimin e dy krahinave kufitare. Për këtë qëllim ajo nisi menjëherë për në Kosovë mareshal Ahmet Muhtar pashën, i cili atë kohë ishte komandanti i Armatës osmane të Rumelisë me qendër në Manastir. Mareshali, i shoqëruar nga 11 batalione (rreth 6 000 ushtarë), sapo arriti në Prizren thirri në takim anëtarët e Komitetit Kombëtar të Lidhjes për t’i bindur që t’i nënshtroheshin vendimit të sulltanit. Por ata nuk pranuan. Më 14 dhjetor 1879 lëshoi një shpallje, me të cilën u kërkonte shqiptarëve që të merrnin në konsideratë gjendjen kritike të Portës së Lartë dhe të mos pengonin dorëzimin e dy krahinave kufitare, pasi me qëndresën e tyre po shkaktonin shkatërrimin e Perandorisë Osmane, por as lutjet, as kërcënimet nuk dhanë rezultat. Më 15 dhjetor 1879 u mblodh në Guci Kuvendi i përfaqësuesve të Komitetit Ndërkrahinor të Kosovës, i cili vendosi që ta kundërshtonte me armë deri në fund dorëzimin e kalasë së Gucisë. “Ne, banorët e Plavës e të Gucisë, - thuhej në memorandumin e miratuar nga Kuvendi, - nuk i njohim traktatet e shteteve evropiane që u japin malazezëve tokat e trashëguara nga prindërit tanë. Ne do ta kundërshtojmë me armë dorëzimin e tokave tona”. 
Sipas porosisë që kishte dhënë Porta e Lartë, Ahmet Muhtar pasha mori masa ushtarake për të penguar vajtjen e vullnetarëve shqiptarë në Plavë e në Guci. Për këtë qëllim ai solli nga Mitrovica edhe 7 batalione të tjera, të cilat i vendosi nëpër shtigjet e rrugëve. Pas kësaj u nis për në Gjakovë, ku gjeti një gjendje më të acaruar se në Prizren. Gjakovarët e paralajmëruan se, po ta vazhdonte më tej rrugën drejt kufirit, do të pësonte fatin e Mehmet Ali pashë Maxharit. Kur pa se edhe Peja e kishte bllokuar rrugën për në Plavë e në Guci, mareshali osman e ndërpreu misionin e vet, hoqi dorë nga vajtja në Guci dhe u kthye në Prizren.
Dështimi i misionit të Ahmet Muhtar pashës e bindi përfundimisht knjaz Nikollën të mos shpresonte më as te ndërhyrjet e Fuqive të Mëdha. Si rrjedhim, ai vendosi të ndërmerrte kundër forcave të Lidhjes Shqiptare një mësymje të përgjithshme, e cila u zhvillua javën e parë të muajit janar 1880. Në këtë mësymje u hodh pothuajse e gjithë ushtria malazeze, 25 batalione me rreth 9 mijë veta, që u rreshtuan përballë Plavës e Gucisë.
Sapo u njoftua për përgatitjet ushtarake të Cetinës, Shtabi Ushtarak Shqiptar i përforcoi masat mbrojtëse. Me thirrjen e Lidhjes Shqiptare u mobilizuan mijëra vullnetarë nga e gjitha Shqipëria, nga Plava, Gucia, Peja, Prizreni, Gjakova, Shkodra, Dibra dhe nga krahinat më të largëta të Shqipërisë së Jugut. Por shtabi ushtarak i kryesuar nga Ali pashë Gucia, që mori vetë në dorë drejtimin e operacioneve luftarake, përqendroi në zonën kufitare me Plavën e Gucinë 4 mijë luftëtarë vendas dhe 3 mijë vullnetarë të tjerë, gjithsej 7 mijë veta.
Komanda malazeze kishte rreshtuar në vijën e parë të frontit forcat vullnetare të komanduara nga Mark Milani, të cilët do të fillonin sulmin sipas taktikës së tyre tradicionale që kishte pasur kurdoherë sukses përballë ushtrive osmane. Forcat malazeze ishin përqendruar në një sektor të ngushtë (Velikë-Pepaj), me qëllim që t’i shpartallonin shqiptarët që me sulmin e parë, në drejtim të Plavës. Por Shtabi Ushtarak Shqiptar ua mori malazezëve në mënyrë të papritur iniciativën. Më 6 dhe 7 janar 1880 njësi të vogla shqiptarësh, me qëllim që të tërhiqnin vëmendjen e komandës ushtarake malazeze, ndërmorën dy sulme në verilindje të Malit të Zi, nga ana e sanxhakut të Novi Pazarit. Komanda ushtarake malazeze, duke kujtuar se shqiptarët do të vazhdonin të sulmonin nga verilindja, për t’u dalë forcave të tyre prapa shpine e tërhoqi ushtrinë nga zona jugore dhe e nisi drejt veriut. Duke përfituar nga kjo rrethanë, forcat shqiptare, të rreshtuara në sektorin e Plavës, shpërthyen më 8 janar një sulm të furishëm kundër pozitave të armikut që ndodhej në Velikë, në Pepaj e në Arzhanicë.
Sulmin e nisën luftëtarët e Nokshiqit të komanduara nga Kurt Asllani dhe Nure Kurti. Mësymja ishte e furishme dhe pas luftimesh të ashpra e trup më trup forcat malazeze, të përbëra nga 4 mijë luftëtarë, u detyruan të tërhiqeshin. Ushtritë e Lidhjes, pasi thyen edhe njësitë malazeze të komanduara nga Mark Milani, hynë në tokën malazeze, shtinë në dorë Arzhanicën, Velikën e Pepajn dhe u drejtuan për në Murinë. Luftimet më të përgjakshme u bënë në Velikë e në Pepaj, prandaj përpjekja e 8 janarit mori emrin e tyre. Ushtria malazeze u tërhoq në Sutjeskë. Por Shtabi Shqiptar nuk kishte ndërmend të vazhdonte përparimin në thellësi të tokës së Malit të Zi. Më 9 janar ai urdhëroi forcat shqiptare, që nuk hasën ndonjë kundërshtim nga ushtritë malazeze, të tërhiqeshin në kufirin e vjetër.
Gjatë betejës së Pepajt e të Velikës, të dyja palët patën dëme në njerëz, por, sipas të dhënave të ndryshme, ato të Malit të Zi qenë më të shumta. Shqiptarët lanë në këto luftime edhe dy kapedanët trima, Kurt Asllanin e Nure Kurtin.
Vrulli patriotik që përshkoi luftën në Velikë e në Pepaj dhe fitorja që shqiptarët korrën kundër ushtrive malazeze më 8 janar 1880, la përshtypje të thellë në opinionin ndërkombëtar. Disa ditë më vonë, kryekonsulli austro-hungarez në Shkodër, Shmuker, i cili e ndoqi së afërmi zhvillimin e betejës, i raportonte qeverisë së vet: “Vetë malazezët pohojnë se në luftën e Velikës e të Pepajt shqiptarët luftuan burrërisht dhe fituan mbi ta. Dhe me të vërtetë, fuqia e Lidhjes (së Prizrenit - shën. i aut.) e theu atë ushtri malazeze që ka qenë kurdoherë e zonja t’u bëjë ballë forcave turke. Shqiptarët luftuan të shtyrë nga ideja kombëtare”. Pas kësaj, opinioni publik evropian filloi të interesohej për historinë e popullit shqiptar dhe për të drejtat e tij kombëtare. Veç kësaj, disa publicistë kritikuan Kongresin e Berlinit që nuk i kishte përfillur të drejtat e një kombi aq trim dhe aq liridashës, siç ishte populli shqiptar.
Me fitoren që korrën në Nokshiq, në Pepaj e në Velikë shqiptarët i dhanë të kuptonte diplomacisë evropiane se Perandoria Osmane, sado që po e mbante Shqipërinë prej pesë shekujsh nën zgjedhë, nuk ishte zonjë e trojeve të saj dhe se zotër të këtyre trojeve ishin banorët shqiptarë.
Disfata që pësoi në front e bindi qeverinë malazeze se ajo vetë nuk ishte në gjendje ta thyente qëndresën e Lidhjes Shqiptare me anën e luftës së armatosur. Për këtë arsye knjaz Nikolla shpalli menjëherë se i kishte pezulluar veprimet luftarake në kufi dhe se zbatimin e Traktatit të Berlinit në këtë pikë po ua linte përsëri në dorë Fuqive të Mëdha. Madje ai kërkoi nga konsulli britanik në Shkodër që të ndërhynte pranë autoriteteve qeveritare të vilajetit, me qëllim që edhe shqiptarët t’i pezullonin veprimet e mëtejshme luftarake.

----------


## shendelli

*Mbrojtja e Hotit dhe e Grudës (pranverë 1880)*

Fitoret e shqiptarëve kundër ushtrive malazeze dhe jehona e tyre në arenën ndërkombëtare patën pasoja të thella në Shqipëri. Ato e përforcuan më tej bindjen e shqiptarëve se tashmë ishin në gjendje t’i mbronin trojet e tyre jo vetëm pa ndihmën e ushtrive osmane, por edhe kundër vullnetit të Portës së Lartë. Besimi që fituan te forca e tyre e armatosur, e ngriti në një shkallë më të lartë vendosmërinë për të kundërshtuar me armë çdo ndërhyrje të re të Fuqive të Mëdha ose çdo orvatje të re të qeverisë së Stambollit në dëm të trojeve të tyre amtare.
Pas disfatës që pësoi në Velikë e në Pepaj, knjaz Nikolla iu drejtua përsëri Fuqive të Mëdha dhe këto, nga ana e tyre, i bënë përsëri presion Perandorisë Osmane për ta çuar deri në fund dorëzimin e Plavës e të Gucisë. Porta e Lartë u përgjigj se ishte e gatshme ta kënaqte Malin e Zi, por jo në Plavë e në Guci. Duke parë vendosmërinë luftarake të shqiptarëve dhe paaftësinë ushtarake të Malit të Zi, Fuqitë e Mëdha pranuan në parim ta rishikonin vendimin që kishin marrë në Kongresin e Berlinit. Me këtë rast u bënë disa propozime për ta kënaqur Cetinën me vise sllave në veri ose në jug të Malit të Zi, por nuk u pranuan. Më në fund ndërhyri Italia, e cila, nëpërmjet ambasadorit të saj në Stamboll, kontit Korti (Corti), sugjeroi që t’i jepeshin Malit të Zi viset e Hotit e të Grudës së bashku me një pjesë të Kelmendit, të cilat banoheshin gjithashtu nga popullsi shqiptare. Fuqitë e Mëdha menduan se popullsia e këtyre viseve, duke qenë katolike dhe jo myslimane, nuk do ta kundërshtonte bashkimin e saj me Malin e Zi të krishterë. Porta e Lartë nuk solli ndonjë pengesë. Vetëm knjaz Nikolla, i bindur se do të kishte përsëri telashe me shqiptarët, protestoi rreptësisht. Por më në fund, duke parë këmbënguljen e të gjitha Fuqive të Mëdha, u detyrua të përulej. Kështu, më 18 prill 1880, ambasadorët e Fuqive të Mëdha miratuan propozimin italian, që njihet me emrin “vija Korti”, për t’i dhënë Malit të Zi, në vend të Plavës e Gucisë, viset e Hotit e të Grudës. Dorëzimi i këtyre viseve u vendos të bëhej pas 4 ditësh, më 22 prill 1880.
Fakti që Fuqitë e Mëdha, Perandoria Osmane dhe Mali i Zi u detyruan, pas 20 muaj përpjekjesh pa rezultat, të hiqnin dorë nga vendimi i Kongresit të Berlinit në lidhje me Plavën e Gucinë, shënonte një fitore të re diplomatike që arritën shqiptarët në arenën ndërkombëtare. Protokolli i Stambollit, i nënshkruar nga ambasadorët e tyre më 18 prill 1880 për Hotin e Grudën, ishte po aq i padrejtë sa edhe neni i Traktatit të Berlinit për Plavën e Gucinë. Viset e Hotit e të Grudës, së bashku me ato të Kelmendit e të Kastratit, ishin pjesë e pandarë e Malësisë së Madhe, kurse nga ana administrative vareshin nga vilajeti i Shkodrës. Banorët e tyre, krejtësisht shqiptarë dhe me tradita të lashta luftarake liridashëse, ishin bashkuar me Lidhjen Shqiptare të Prizrenit qysh me themelimin e saj. Për këtë arsye, më 1 mars 1880, sapo arritën lajmet e para rreth propozimit italian, pra një muaj para se të nënshkruhej Protokolli i Stambollit, krerët e tyre, të mbështetur nga banorët e krejt Malësisë së Madhe, zbritën në Shkodër dhe shpallën se ishin të vendosur të kundërshtonin çdo vendim që do të merrej në dëm të viseve të tyre. Në mbledhjen e përbashkët që bënë në Shkodër, më 1 mars 1880, krerët e Hotit, të Grudës, të Kelmendit e të Kastratit miratuan një peticion drejtuar Fuqive të Mëdha, në të cilin deklaronin se do të rrëmbenin armët për të mbrojtur trojet e tyre, në rast se Fuqitë e Mëdha do ta miratonin projektin “Korti”.
Kushtrimi që lëshuan banorët e Malësisë së Madhe vuri në lëvizje popullsinë e të gjitha krahinave të vendit. Gjatë atyre ditëve shqiptarët, myslimanë e të krishterë, u lidhën më shumë se kurrë me njëri-tjetrin. Kudo u shpreh vendosmëria për të mbrojtur Hotin e Grudën deri në pikën e fundit të gjakut. Shqipëria u përgatit kështu përsëri për luftë.
Meqenëse Hoti, Gruda, Kelmendi e Kastrati bënin pjesë në vilajetin e Shkodrës, barra e organizimit të luftës mbrojtëse i takonte Komitetit Ndërkrahinor të këtij vilajeti. Qysh nga 25 marsi 1880, Komiteti Ndërkrahinor i Lidhjes Shqiptare në Shkodër ishte në mbledhje të vazhdueshme dhe filloi të merrte masat e nevojshme ushtarake për mbrojtjen e Hotit e të Grudës. Më 3 prill 1880 u zhvillua në Shkodër një kuvend krahinor, ku morën pjesë përfaqësues të popullsisë së qytetit e të Malësisë. Kuvendi vendosi të kundërshtohej me çdo kusht lëshimi i Hotit e i Grudës. Ai u dërgoi një peticion Fuqive të Mëdha, në të cilin thuhej, ndër të tjera: “Kemi vendosur që të derdhim pikën e fundit të gjakut para se të hynim nën zgjedhën e një qeverie të huaj. Ideja kombëtare na bashkon në mbrojtjen e atdheut tonë”. Më 11 prill 1880 Komiteti Ndërkrahinor i Shkodrës, ashtu siç kishin vepruar edhe dy komitetet e tjera ndërkrahinore, formoi menjëherë Shtabin Ushtarak të vilajetit me detyrë që të merrte masat e duhura për mbrojtjen e Hotit e të Grudës. Në krye të Shtabit Ushtarak u vu Hodo Sokoli, një kolonel i karrierës. Midis anëtarëve të tij bënin pjesë jo vetëm përfaqësues nga qyteti, si Selim Çoba, Filip Çeka, Shaban Bushati, Zef Simoni, Selim Gjyrezi etj., por edhe mjaft krerë malësorë të regjur në luftëra, si Dedë Gjoni dhe Ismail Marku nga Hoti, Ismail Martini dhe Bazo Kurti nga Gruda, Nikë Gila dhe Nikë Leka nga Kelmendi, Shaban Elezi dhe Gjon Deda nga Kastrati etj. Komiteti Ndërkrahinor i Shkodrës i bëri thirrje të veçantë Preng pashë Bibë Dodës, i cili deri atëherë nuk kishte marrë pjesë në mbrojtjen e trojeve shqiptare, duke e emëruar, në rast se do të ishte i gatshëm, nënkryetar të Shtabit Ushtarak.
Formimi i Shtabit Ushtarak u pasua nga gatishmëria që treguan krahinat e ndryshme të vendit për të dërguar vullnetarë sipas zakonit nga një burrë për shtëpi, kurse viset e Malësisë së Madhe u zotuan të mobilizonin të gjithë burrat e aftë për armë. Shtabet ushtarake, të formuara në vilajetet e Kosovës dhe të Janinës, njoftuan se ishin gati të dërgonin forcat e tyre vullnetare sapo të ndihej nevoja. Por Shtabi Ushtarak i Shkodrës, duke parë gatishmërinë e masave popullore, i konsideroi të mjaftueshme forcat luftarake të mobilizuara vullnetarisht në vilajetin e vet. Në të njëjtën kohë, Komiteti Ndërkrahinor i Shkodrës lëshoi një shpallje, me anën e së cilës, pasi vinte në dukje vendosmërinë e mbarë vendit për të mbrojtur trojet e atdheut, u kërkonte vullnetarëve të qëndronin në gatishmëri, në pritje të zhvillimit të ngjarjeve.
Zemërimi e vendosmëria e shqiptarëve arriti kulmin pasi u nënshkrua nga ambasadorët e Fuqive të Mëdha Protokolli i Stambollit, më 18 prill 1880, me emrin “Protokolli mbi kufijtë e Turqisë dhe të Malit të Zi”. Me këtë rast u përsëritën protestat telegrafike drejtuar Fuqive të Mëdha dhe Portës së Lartë. Në të njëjtën kohë filluan përgatitjet ushtarake. Më 19 prill u zhvillua në Shkodër një miting i madh popullor, një nga manifestimet më masive që kishte parë qyteti deri atëherë. Në miting, midis entuziazmit popullor, Hodo Sokoli, në një fjalim të zjarrtë që mbajti para mijëra qytetarëve dhe malësorëve, deklaroi ndër të tjera, se përballë veprimeve që po kryente Porta e Lartë në dëm të tërësisë territoriale të Shqipërisë dhe për të shpëtuar atdheun nga fatkeqësi të tjera që do të sillte sundimi i mëtejshëm i saj, shqiptarët duhej t’i këpusnin lidhjet me Perandorinë Osmane dhe ta merrnin vetë në dorë fatin e atdheut të tyre. Hodo bej Sokoli dhe pas tij 1 500 veta që ndodheshin në miting, hoqën publikisht spaletat e uniformës ushtarake e dekoratat e sulltanit dhe deklaruan se nuk do ta njihnin as atë, as Stambollin. Po atë ditë u nisën për në vijën e kufirit vullnetarët e parë qytetarë, rreth 1 500 veta, të cilët u bashkuan me mijëra vullnetarë malësorë që kishin vrapuar nga malësitë e Veriut. 
Në mbrëmjen e 21 prillit u nisën nga Shkodra, duke lundruar në liqen, disa dhjetëra anije me vullnetarë shkodranë, rreth 3 mijë veta, të cilët, së bashku me Shtabin Ushtarak dhe komandantin e tij Hodo Sokolin, u vendosën në Tuz. Në 22 prill 1880, sipas Protokollit të Stambollit, trupat turke u larguan nga kalaja e Tuzit dhe nga pikat e tjera që i takonin Malit të Zi. Por, ashtu siç ndodhi në Plavë e Guci, edhe në Hot e Grudë forcat shqiptare i zunë këto pika para se të afroheshin ushtritë malazeze. Gjatë gjithë vijës mbrojtëse qenë rreshtuar rreth 8 mijë vullnetarë shqiptarë, në gatishmëri për të kundërshtuar përparimin e ushtrive malazeze.
Pak më vonë, ushtritë malazeze, me rreth 10 mijë veta, arritën tek Ura e Rzhanicës, pika më e përparuar e kufirit të vjetër. Aty u ndeshën me pararojat e ushtrisë së Lidhjes Shqiptare, të përbëra nga disa qindra qytetarë e malësorë, të cilët u bënë thirrje të ndaleshin, pasi banorët e këtyre vendeve nuk i njihnin vendimet e Fuqive të Mëdha. Ushtritë malazeze nuk u bindën, por kërkuan të marshonin për të marrë në dorëzim kalanë e Tuzit. Atëherë pararojat shqiptare hapën zjarr kundër pararojave malazeze. Kështu, tek Ura e Rzhanicës filloi më 22 prill përleshja e armatosur ndërmjet tyre.
Sapo shpërthyen krismat e para, forcat vullnetare të Malësisë së Madhe, nën drejtimin e Ismail Markut e Baca Kurtit, u hodhën në sulm të furishëm kundër forcave kryesore malazeze që ndodheshin në Helm, në breg të lumit Cem. Të dyja palët luftuan me vendosmëri për disa orë rresht. Më në fund ushtritë malazeze u thyen dhe u tërhoqën për në Podgoricë, duke lënë disa të vrarë e të plagosur.
Fitorja e Rzhanicës dhe e Helmit ngjalli entuziazëm në mbarë Shqipërinë. Komiteti Ndërkrahinor i Shkodrës, duke parashikuar një sulm të ri nga ana malazeze, vendosi t’i mbante forcat luftarake në kufi dhe të siguronte armë martina për vullnetarët shqiptarë të pajisur pjesërisht me huta dhe pjesërisht me jataganë. Për këtë qëllim u ftuan krahinat e vilajetit që të shtonin ndihmat financiare. Mbi shtresat e pasura të Shkodrës u shpall një tatim i jashtëzakonshëm në të holla e në drithë. Në këto rrethana Preng pashë Bibë Doda, duke parë se me qëndrimin e vet të lëkundur po cilësohej nga opinioni publik si bashkëpunëtor i Cetinës, pranoi ftesën e Komitetit Ndërkrahinor për të mobilizuar mirditorët dhe për t’i sjellë në Tuz.
Pas luftës së Rzhanicës, viset e Hotit e të Grudës, të liruara nga ushtritë osmane, por të papushtuara nga ato malazeze, mbetën de facto nën sovranitetin e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit për 8 muaj, nga 22 prilli 1880 deri më 28 dhjetor 1880, kur në Tuz u rivendos administrata osmane. Me qeverisjen e tyre merrej Komiteti i Lidhjes Shqiptare për Shkodrën, që kishte ngarkuar në Tuz një Komision të kryesuar nga Hodo Sokoli, i cili ushtronte pushtetin ekzekutiv si një institucion shtetëror i Lidhjes Shqiptare. 
Menjëherë pas disfatës që pësoi më 22 prill 1880, knjaz Nikolla protestoi pranë Fuqive të Mëdha dhe këto më 24 prill i drejtuan qeverisë osmane një notë kolektive, me të cilën e shtrëngonin që t’i dëbonte forcat shqiptare nga kufiri për t’u hapur rrugën forcave malazeze. Por Porta e Lartë nuk e kishte më situatën në dorë. Përveçse nuk donte të hapte konflikt me shqiptarët, ajo nuk kishte as forca të mjaftueshme në Shkodër për të zbatuar kërkesën e Fuqive të Mëdha.
Në fillim të muajit maj, pas ardhjes së forcave mirditore, në vijën kufitare numri i vullnetarëve u rrit në rreth 9 mijë veta, përveç 7 mijë të tjerëve që qëndronin në gatishmëri në shtëpitë e tyre për t’u nisur në luftë sapo të lëshohej kushtrimi. Sipas njoftimeve që kishte Shtabi Ushtarak, përtej kufirit qëndronin rreth 20 batalione malazeze me afërsisht 9 mijë veta të armatosur me martina dhe të pajisura me topa e artileri. Morali i vullnetarëve shqiptarë ishte aq i lartë, sa nga radhët e tyre doli propozimi që të ndërmerrej një mësymje kundër ushtrive malazeze për ta detyruar knjaz Nikollën që të hiqte dorë një herë e përgjithmonë nga lakmia e tij për trojet shqiptare. Këtë ide e përqafoi jo vetëm Hodo Sokoli, kryetari i Shtabit Ushtarak të Shkodrës, por edhe Ali pashë Gucia, kryetari i Shtabit Ushtarak të Kosovës, i cili për më tepër u zotua ta fillonte mësymjen me forcat e veta nga Plava e Gucia, në thellësi të territoreve malazeze. Nuk pritej veçse miratimi nga Komiteti Kombëtar i Lidhjes Shqiptare. Por udhëheqësit e tij, për t’iu shmangur ndërlikimeve ndërkombëtare që do të shkaktonte mësymja shqiptare, nuk e pranuan propozimin e dy shtabeve ushtarake. Sipas tyre, presioni, që ushtronte përqendrimi i forcave kufitare në Hot e Grudë, ishte i mjaftueshëm për t’i detyruar Fuqitë e Mëdha të rishikonin Protokollin e Stambollit.
Në fakt lufta për mbrojtjen e Hotit e të Grudës pati jehonë të thellë jashtë Shqipërisë. Interesimi i publikut evropian për konfliktin shqiptaro-malazez u rrit më shumë. Pothuajse të gjitha gazetat kryesore të Evropës Perëndimore dërguan ato javë korrespondentët e tyre të posaçëm në Shkodër, shumica e të cilëve u detyruan të vinin në dukje atdhetarinë e lartë që frymëzonte qëndresën shqiptare. Fuqitë e Mëdha u bindën përfundimisht se as Protokolli i Stambollit nuk mund të zbatohej me anën e presionit diplomatik. Anglia me Rusinë propozuan një ndërhyrje ushtarake të përbashkët të Fuqive të Mëdha kundër shqiptarëve të përqendruar në kufi, por Austro-Hungaria me Gjermaninë kundërshtuan. Më në fund fitoi qëndresa shqiptare. Pasi pranuan në parim të hiqnin dorë edhe nga Protokolli i Stambollit, Fuqitë e Mëdha miratuan më 15 qershor 1880 propozimin e Anglisë e të Austro-Hungarisë për t’i dhënë Malit të Zi, në vend të Hotit e të Grudës, qytetin bregdetar të Ulqinit së bashku me rrethinat e tij. Heqja dorë e Fuqive të Mëdha nga vendimi që kishin marrë më 18 prill 1880 ishte fitorja e tretë diplomatike që korrën shqiptarët, brenda 6 muajve, në arenën ndërkombëtare. Por vendimi i Fuqive të Mëdha për t’i lëshuar Malit të Zi Ulqinin me rrethinat e tij shtroi përsëri detyrën e ngutshme të mbrojtjes së tërësisë së atdheut, të cilit po i shkëputej tani një pjesë më e rëndësishme dhe jetike.



*4. LËVIZJA PËR AUTONOMINË E SHQIPËRISË

Lëvizja kundër administratës osmane gjatë vitit 1879*
Me gjithë përqendrimin e vëmendjes së tyre kundër rrezikut të copëtimit territorial të atdheut, patriotët nuk hoqën dorë nga programi autonomist, nuk e lanë pas dore kërkesën për vilajetin autonom të Shqipërisë, që u formulua në rezolutën e Kuvendit të Dibrës, më 1 nëntor 1878. Si qendra e Lidhjes Shqiptare, ashtu edhe komitetet e saj ndërkrahinore e ngritën herë pas here me anën e memorandumeve çështjen e të drejtave autonomiste të vendit. Ndërsa Porta e Lartë, e vendosur për të mos bërë asnjë lëshim, vijoi ta zvarriste përgjigjen, në shumë krahina të Shqipërisë mori hov lëvizja popullore kundër administratës shtetërore osmane.
Në të vërtetë, në viset shqiptare, administrata qeveritare e vilajeteve ishte paralizuar qysh në verën e vitit 1878. Gjyqet shtetërore nuk funksiononin. Qeveria e Stambollit, që nga vera e vitit 1879, nuk kishte mundur të nxirrte nga viset shqiptare as taksa dhe as nizamë. Në shumë raste një pjesë e këtyre taksave ishte vjelë nga organet e Lidhjes Shqiptare për të përballuar luftën mbrojtëse dhe sistemimin e muhaxhirëve. Rekrutët shqiptarë, në vend që të vinin nizamë në ushtrinë perandorake, ishin regjistruar vullnetarë në ushtrinë e Lidhjes së Prizrenit. Degët e saj kishin filluar të ushtronin në të njëjtën kohë edhe funksionet gjyqësore.
Porta e Lartë nuk mund të pajtohej gjatë me këtë gjendje. E shqetësuar nga rrjedha që po merrnin ngjarjet në Shqipëri, ajo u orvat në pranverën e vitit 1879 ta rivendoste autoritetin e saj në viset shqiptare, duke rimëkëmbur në këto vise administratën e saj të mëparshme. Por rivendosja e administratës së vjetër osmane shkaktoi reagimin e menjëhershëm të shqiptarëve. Ata e kundërshtuan rreptësisht urdhrin që lëshoi Stambolli për të vjelë taksat e reja dhe ca më tepër taksat e prapambetura jo vetëm për faktin se pagesa e tyre ishte një barrë e rëndë për popullsinë e varfëruar nga lufta, por edhe për arsye politike. Fshatarët e qytetarët e quanin pa vend t’i paguanin taksa Perandorisë Osmane që nuk ishte në gjendje të mbronte trojet e tyre, madje, që po tregohej e gatshme t’i shiste, siç shpreheshin ata, tek armiqtë e vendit. Qëndresa kundër taksave mori përpjesëtime aq të mëdha, sidomos në vilajetet e Kosovës e të Shkodrës, sa tagrambledhësit nuk guxonin t’u afroheshin fshatarëve e qytetarëve. Për ta shpënë urdhrin e saj deri në fund, Porta e Lartë i porositi valinjtë që, po ta shihnin të nevojshme, të përdornin për vjeljen e taksave edhe dhunën ushtarake. Por, siç raportonte më 7 qershor 1879 ministri serb në Stamboll, për shkak të kësaj porosie shqiptarët e Prizrenit e të Prishtinës u revoltuan aq shumë ndaj qeverisë osmane, sa ishin gati të rrëmbenin edhe armët kundër saj. Si pasojë e kësaj qëndrese Stambolli u detyrua të hiqte dorë përkohësisht nga përdorimi i dhunës në vjeljen e taksave.
Të njëjtën qëndresë ndeshi te shqiptarët edhe orvatja tjetër e Portës së Lartë për të rekrutuar nizamë në Shqipëri. Nizamët shqiptarë nuk iu përgjigjën thirrjes nën armë ose, edhe kur u paraqitën, u arratisën sapo u pajisën me armë, duke deklaruar se do ta kryenin shërbimin ushtarak nën urdhrat e Lidhjes së Prizrenit. Lëvizja përfshiu edhe nizamët shqiptarë të rekrutuar gjatë viteve të kaluara, të cilët ndodheshin ende në radhët e ushtrisë osmane. Në mjaft raste, ata që kryenin shërbimin ushtarak jashtë Shqipërisë i braktisën repartet e tyre, sapo u formua Lidhja e Prizrenit. Përpjesëtimi që mori arratisja e detyroi Portën e Lartë që t’i mbante ata në reparte të dislokuara në trojet shqiptare.
Hov të madh mori sidomos lëvizja kundër gjykatave shtetërore osmane, që urreheshin nga masat popullore për shkak të procedurës së ndërlikuar, të ligjeve të papërshtatshme, të gjuhës së pakuptueshme dhe të korrupsionit të thellë që sundonte në to. Në mars të vitit 1879, në Prishtinë, në qendrën e vilajetit të Kosovës, filloi agjitacioni ndërmjet qytetarëve për të kërkuar krijimin e gjykatave popullore, të pavarura nga pushteti qendror, të cilat duhet t’u përshtateshin kushteve dhe zakoneve të vendit, pra të ishin shqiptare nga ligjet, nga gjuha dhe nga gjyqtarët. Në prill agjitacioni u shtri edhe në fshat. Në këtë kohë kërkesa për krijimin e gjykatave popullore shqiptare mori formën e një lëvizjeje për vetëqeverisjen e vendit, në krye të së cilës ishte vënë Zija Prishtina, anëtar i Komitetit të Stambollit. Në maj të vitit 1879 Zija Prishtina i paraqiti Portës së Lartë peticionin e popullsisë së sanxhakut të Prishtinës, në të cilën kërkohej të mos bënte asnjë lëshim të trojeve shqiptare, të lejonte formimin e gjyqeve të pavarura shqiptare dhe të largonte ushtrinë nga Kosova. Më 12 maj 1879 sulltani lejoi që në sanxhakun e Prishtinës të formoheshin gjykatat shqiptare, të cilat të vepronin krahas gjykatave shtetërore, duke ua lënë në dorë shtetasve që t’i drejtoheshin, sipas dëshirës, njërës prej tyre. Por disa ditë më vonë, me zgjerimin që mori lëvizja në viset e tjera, ai u detyrua ta shtrinte këtë të drejtë në gjithë vilajetin e Kosovës.
Lëvizja për gjykatat shqiptare, ashtu si edhe lëvizjet kundër taksave shtetërore e rekrutimit të nizamëve, ndonëse u zhvilluan nën hijen e Lidhjes së Prizrenit, në fillim patën karakter spontan e lokal. Por hovi i madh që ato morën, tërhoqi menjëherë vëmendjen e organeve udhëheqëse të Lidhjes së Prizrenit, të cilat morën në dorë drejtimin e tyre. Lëvizja kundër pagesës së taksave dhe rekrutimit të nizamëve u përhap kështu në pjesën më të madhe të vendit. Kërkesa për gjykatat shqiptare u shtri në vilajetin e Shkodrës, kurse në atë të Kosovës u thellua më tej. Qysh në maj, nën drejtimin e degëve të Lidhjes, u parashtrua në Gjakovë e në Pejë kërkesa që me krijimin e gjykatave shqiptare të suprimoheshin gjykatat osmane. Madje, më 19 maj 1879, Komiteti Kombëtar i Lidhjes vendosi ta shtrinte kërkesën e vetëqeverisjes jo vetëm në institucionet gjyqësore, por në mbarë administratën shtetërore të vilajetit. Meqenëse Porta e Lartë nuk pranoi t’i suprimonte gjykatat shtetërore, Lidhja e Prizrenit shpalli bojkotimin e tyre. Popullsia u ftua t’u drejtohej vetëm gjykatave shqiptare, madje u shpallën ndëshkime kundër atyre që do të trokisnin në gjykatat shtetërore.
Porta e Lartë u përpoq ta shuante lëvizjen popullore pa hyrë në konflikt të armatosur me shqiptarët. Për këtë qëllim ajo dërgoi në Shqipëri emisarë dhe agjitatorë të posaçëm, të cilët i përsëritën premtimet e zakonshme për reforma administrative. Në të njëjtën kohë, me qëllim që të shkaktonin përçarje ndërmjet udhëheqësve të Lidhjes Shqiptare, ata e shtuan trysninë ndaj qarqeve të moderuara. Megjithatë, në mbledhjen që Këshilli i Përgjithshëm i Lidhjes mbajti më 24 korrik 1879, vendosi me shumicë votash që t’i kujtonte Portës së Lartë se shqiptarët do të detyroheshin ta përmbysnin vetë pushtetin lokal në rast se Stambolli nuk do të plotësonte kërkesat e Shqipërisë. Në të njëjtën kohë, atdhetarët radikalë, duke mos pasur besim në gatishmërinë e Stambollit për reforma, kërkuan ta thellonin më tej lëvizjen popullore kundër administratës osmane për ta detyruar sulltanin që ta merrte parasysh rezolutën e Kuvendit të Dibrës.
Porta e Lartë, pasi e zvarriti për një kohë të gjatë përgjigjen për rezolutën e Kuvendit të Dibrës, deklaroi, në verën e vitit 1879, se kërkesat e shqiptarëve do të zgjidheshin në kuadrin e “ligjeve organike” (reformave administrative) që ajo detyrohej të zbatonte në territoret e saj evropiane sipas nenit 23 të Traktatit të Berlinit. Me këtë deklaratë ajo linte të kuptonte se nuk kishte ndërmend ta ndryshonte ndarjen administrative të vilajeteve që ishte në fuqi.
Në këto rrethana qarqet atdhetare shqiptare e ngritën menjëherë zërin, duke theksuar se zbatimi i nenit 23 të Traktatit të Berlinit, pa bashkuar më parë trojet e tyre në një vilajet të vetëm, ishte një shkelje e hapur e të drejtave kombëtare të Shqipërisë. Me një parashtresë drejtuar kryeministrit osman, më 27 gusht 1879, Abdyl Frashëri kërkonte që në kushtet aktuale të mos zbatohej në Shqipëri neni 23 i Traktatit të Berlinit, domethënë të mos formoheshin komisione të posaçme për të hartuar reforma të ndryshme për çdo vilajet. Që Shqipëria të shpëtonte nga rreziku i asgjësimit, që ajo të bëhej e aftë për veten e saj dhe për Perandorinë Osmane duhej, theksonte Abdyl Frashëri, që reformat e nevojshme të hartoheshin nga një komision i vetëm për të gjitha trojet shqiptare, gjë që kërkonte paraprakisht bashkimin e të gjitha këtyre trojeve (të ndara në 11 sanxhakë) në një vilajet të vetëm. Veç kësaj, shtonte ai, ishte e domosdoshme që ky komision i posaçëm t’i studionte reformat e dobishme për Shqipërinë në bashkëpunim me përfaqësuesit e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit.
Në këto rrethana, kur u acaruan edhe marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-malazeze dhe forcat e Malit të Zi u vunë në gatishmëri luftarake në kufijtë e Shqipërisë, u mblodh në Prizren, më 3 tetor 1879, Kuvendi i Përgjithshëm i Lidhjes Shqiptare, në të cilin u trajtuan dy çështje themelore që shqetësonin vendin: qëndrimi që duhej mbajtur ndaj provokacioneve ushtarake të Cetinës e përgatitjeve të saj për luftë dhe zhvillimi i lëvizjes për autonominë e Shqipërisë. Për çështjen e parë nuk pati diskutime të shumta. Të gjithë qenë të një mendimi për t’iu përgjigjur ushtrive malazeze me armë, nëse ato do të orvateshin të merrnin me dhunë Plavën e Gucinë. Diskutime të shumta u bënë brenda e jashtë Kuvendit për çështjen e të drejtave autonomiste të Shqipërisë. Delegatët e Kuvendit dhe veprimtarët e lëvizjes kombëtare jashtë tij ishin të mendimit që këtë herë Lidhja Shqiptare të kërkonte jo si një vit më parë me rezolutën e Dibrës (të 1 nëntorit 1878) një “Vilajet Shqiptar”, por një “Principatë Shqiptare” ose një “Republikë Shqiptare”, me kryeqytet Manastirin, nën suzerenitetin e sulltanit, duke i paguar atij një tribut vjetor. Një kërkesë e tillë, që do të çonte në shkëputjen gati të plotë të Shqipërisë nga Perandoria Osmane, u parashtrua nga përfaqësuesit e krahut radikal të Lidhjes, ndërsa pjesa tjetër e delegatëve të Kuvendit dhe e udhëheqësve të saj mendonte se, për shkak të konfliktit me Malin e Zi, që po trokiste në derë, nuk ishte e volitshme që në ato ditë të hyhej në luftë kundër Portës së Lartë.
Në këto rrethana, delegatët radikalë u tërhoqën nga kërkesa e një “Principate Shqiptare” ose të një “Republike Shqiptare” dhe vendosën të kërkojnë nga Stambolli “Vilajetin e Shqipërisë”, pa bërë asnjë hap të mëtejshëm prapa. Por qeveria turke e kundërshtonte edhe këtë kërkesë dhe, duke qenë në dijeni të punimeve të Kuvendit, kaloi në përdorimin e forcës ndaj tij. Më 13 tetor 1879 organet qeveritare të Prizrenit vunë në përdorim garnizonin ushtarak dhe e shpërndanë mbledhjen e Këshillit të Përgjithshëm, pa i lënë kohë atij të përfundonte punimet e tij dhe të miratonte rezolutën përkatëse.
Në një nga seancat e para Kuvendi i Përgjithshëm arriti të zgjidhte sërishmi Këshillin e Përgjithshëm të Lidhjes Shqiptare. Kryetar i Lidhjes Shqiptare u zgjodh në vend të Sheh Mustafa Tetovës (që kishte zëvendësuar Iljaz pashë Dibrën) Haxhi Ymer efendiu (Prizreni), myderriz (profesor i së drejtës islame), përkrahës i krahut radikal të lëvizjes kombëtare.
Në fillim të nëntorit 1879, kur filluan sulmet e ushtrive malazeze në sektorin e Plavës e të Gucisë, të cilat u pasuan nga mësymja që ato zhvilluan në fillim të dhjetorit 1879 dhe në javën e parë të janarit 1880, lëvizja popullore kundër administratës shtetërore osmane ra përkohësisht.

*Lëvizja autonomiste gjatë pranverës 1880*
Mbrojtja me sukses e Plavës dhe e Gucisë nga sulmet e ushtrive malazeze u dha zemër rretheve atdhetare që ta drejtonin vëmendjen përsëri në marrëdhëniet e tyre me administratën osmane. Rastin për ta tërhequr lëvizjen spontane popullore nën flamurin e kërkesave autonomiste e dha përsëri Porta e Lartë.
Menjëherë pas fitores që korrën shqiptarët në Velikë e në Pepaj, qeveria osmane shpalli reformat administrative (ligjet organike) që do të zbatoheshin në zotërimet e saj të Gadishullit Ballkanik. Reformat u shpallën pa krijuar asnjë komision lokal, për të cilin flitej në nenin 23 të Traktatit të Berlinit, dhe pa e përfillur fare kërkesën e Lidhjes së Prizrenit për formimin e një vilajeti të vetëm shqiptar. Sipas këtyre reformave, në viset shqiptare, të copëtuara ndërmjet katër vilajeteve, do të forcohej më shumë se më parë zgjedha politike, ekonomike, shoqërore e kulturore e pushtetit qendror osman. Shqiptarët nuk fitonin asnjë të drejtë kombëtare; nuk kishin të drejtë as për arsim në gjuhën amtare, madje as të drejtën të quheshin “shqiptarë”, sepse Porta e Lartë nuk e njihte kombësinë shqiptare. Karakteri burokratik i administratës së vilajeteve forcohej, po ashtu edhe vartësia e saj prej Portës së Lartë. Në reformën gjyqësore nuk kishte vend për gjykata shqiptare. Gjykatat e reja perandorake, edhe pse formalisht ndaheshin nga pushteti administrativ, mbeteshin organe të pushtetit qendror osman. Sistemi fiskal dhe shërbimi ushtarak nuk prekeshin. Nga të ardhurat buxhetore vetëm një e dhjeta u lihej këshillave administrativë lokalë për t’u shpenzuar në vend dhe vetëm në rast se të ardhurat realizoheshin plotësisht.
Në të njëjtën kohë me shpalljen e reformave administrative, Porta e Lartë e shtroi me forcë kërkesën e saj të mëparshme për të mbledhur taksat e nizamët e prapambetur; madje tani taksat e nizamët ajo i kërkonte për llogari të tre vjetëve.
Në këto rrethana, qëndresa popullore shqiptare kundër administratës perandorake osmane hyri në një fazë të re. Në mjaft raste ajo u shpreh me sulme të armatosura kundër saj. Gjatë pranverës së vitit 1880 këto sulme u drejtuan jo vetëm kundër vjeljes me dhunë të taksave, por edhe për pastrimin e vendit nga administrata shtetërore e vilajeteve.
Në vilajetin e Kosovës përpjekjet e para të armatosura ndërmjet fshatarëve shqiptarë dhe ushtarëve turq, që shoqëronin tagrambledhësit qeveritarë, u shfaqën qysh në muajin shkurt 1880. Në mars qëndresa e armatosur u shtri në krejt rrethet e Prizrenit e të Prishtinës. Në fillim të prillit u grumbulluan në Shtimje gati 3 mijë fshatarë për të sulmuar Prizrenin dhe për ta zëvendësuar administratën osmane me organe shtetërore shqiptare. Garnizoni turk i Prizrenit u doli përpara dhe në fshatin Krushe sulmoi një pjesë të tyre, por nuk i shpërndau dot. Për raprezalje autoritetet turke burgosën 6 udhëheqës të Lidhjes Shqiptare. Atëherë kryengritësit sulmuan Prizrenin, hynë brenda në qytet dhe pasi çliruan të burgosurit, ia dorëzuan pushtetin Komitetit të Lidhjes Shqiptare. Përballë këtij aksioni të armatosur garnizoni turk u detyrua të qëndronte i mbyllur në kala. Sulme të tilla ndodhën edhe në sanxhakët fqinjë të Prishtinës e të Pejës, ku pushteti lokal kaloi gjithashtu në duart e degëve të Lidhjes Shqiptare.
Lëvizja autonomiste u shtri, ndonëse në përpjesëtime më të vogla, në mjaft vise të vilajetit të Manastirit e të Janinës. Përkundrazi, në vilajetin e Shkodrës ajo u shpreh në një formë të tillë që la përshtypje të thellë si brenda, ashtu edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare. Më 9 prill 1880, kur popullsinë e vilajetit e kishte pushtuar vala e përgatitjeve ushtarake për të mbrojtur Hotin e Grudën, u mblodh një Kuvend i jashtëzakonshëm i Komitetit Ndërkrahinor të Shkodrës. Pas dy ditë punimesh Kuvendi miratoi një rezolutë, me të cilën kërkohej nga sulltani që ky t’i largonte ushtritë turke nga Shqipëria dhe t’u njihte autonominë administrative mbarë viseve shqiptare të bashkuara në një vilajet të vetëm. Ky vendim u përsërit me ceremoni të veçantë në mitingun popullor, që u zhvillua në Shkodër më 19 prill 1880, me rastin e nisjes së vullnetarëve të parë për në Tuz. Në fillim të majit Komiteti Ndërkrahinor i Lidhjes e ktheu gazetën qeveritare turqisht të vilajetit, me emrin “Shkodra”, në një gazetë shqip dhe në një organ të tij. Në numrin e saj të parë shqip, që doli më 7 maj 1880, u botua një deklaratë, në të cilën thuhej se tani e tutje duhej të merrte fund sundimi osman në Shqipëri.
Megjithatë ky sundim nuk mori fund dhe Lidhja e Prizrenit nuk e kishte ende në duart e saj pushtetin politik të vendit. Me fitoret që ajo arriti në saje të lëvizjes popullore në pranverën e vitit 1880, në Shqipëri u krijua një diarki (dypushtet) e ndarë ndërmjet Portës së Lartë dhe Lidhjes Shqiptare. Edhe Porta e Lartë kishte formuar tanimë bindjen se kërkesa e autonomisë së Shqipërisë kishte lëshuar rrënjë në ndërgjegjen e popullsisë shqiptare dhe kishte përfshirë të gjitha trevat shqiptare. Nën trysninë e kësaj aspirate të shqiptarëve dhe për t’u dhënë fund kërkesave të vazhdueshme të Lidhjes së Prizrenit për krijimin e një “vilajeti të bashkuar të Shqipërisë”, qeveria turke, pas diskutimeve të shumta që u zhvilluan në prill-maj 1880, më 5 qershor miratoi vendimin për formimin e “Vilajetit të Rumelisë”, në të cilin, siç thuhej në këtë vendim, “do të bashkoheshin vilajetet që janë në Shqipëri, domethënë ai i Shkodrës, i Kosovës, i Manastirit dhe i Janinës”. Edhe pse ky do të quhej “Vilajeti i Rumelisë”, nuk do të mbante emrin “Vilajeti i bashkuar i Shqipërisë” dhe do të kishte në krye një guvernator turk, Ejup Pashën, krijimi i tij do të shënonte një hap të rëndësishëm në bashkimin e tokave shqiptare në një vilajet të vetëm, prandaj u kundërshtua nga Fuqitë e Mëdha, sidomos nga Rusia, nën presionin e të cilave edhe sulltani hoqi dorë nga ky vendim.
Ndërkaq, atdhetarët më të vendosur shqiptarë arritën në përfundimin se tani ishin krijuar kushtet për të përmbushur kërkesën e autonomisë së Shqipërisë, hap i parë drejt së cilës do të ishte pajisja e Lidhjes Shqiptare me atributet e një qeverie të përkohshme. Kjo çështje u shtrua në mbledhjen që u mbajt në Frashër, në fillim të muajit qershor 1880. Këtu morën pjesë përfaqësuesit e krahinave të Shqipërisë Juglindore, të cilat administrativisht vareshin nga vilajetet e Janinës e të Manastirit (afërsisht rrethet e sotme të Përmetit, të Skraparit, të Korçës e të Kolonjës). Midis çështjeve të tjera që kishin të bënin me mbrojtjen e trojeve shqiptare, mbledhja miratoi edhe propozimin për të formuar një qeveri të përkohshme për krejt Shqipërinë, e cila të merrte në dorë administrimin e të gjithë vendit. Qeveria do të formohej nga një kuvend i përgjithshëm i Lidhjes së Prizrenit, ku duhej të merrnin pjesë përfaqësuesit e të gjitha krahinave shqiptare. Barra kryesore e plotësimit të kësaj detyre historike iu ngarkua Abdyl Frashërit.
Fill pas mbylljes së punimeve të mbledhjes së Frashërit, Abdyli së bashku me aktivistët e tjerë atdhetarë u shpërndanë në viset e Shqipërisë Jugore për të popullarizuar idenë e qeverisë së përkohshme shqiptare. Përpara se të thirrej kuvendi i përgjithshëm i Lidhjes Shqiptare, u mendua që çështja të shqyrtohej nga Kuvendi Ndërkrahinor i vilajetit të Janinës. Kuvendi Ndërkrahinor u vendos të mblidhej në Gjirokastër pasi të shiheshin përfundimet e Konferencës së Berlinit, e cila do të fillonte punimet e veta së afërmi, më 16 qershor 1880.

----------


## shendelli

*Konferenca e Berlinit dhe çështja shqiptare në arenën ndërkombëtare (qershor-gusht 1880)*

Zyrtarisht Konferenca e Berlinit, në të cilën morën pjesë ambasadorët e gjashtë Fuqive të Mëdha, nën kryesinë e ministrit të Jashtëm të Gjermanisë, princit Bylov (Bülov), u mblodh për t’u dhënë fund çështjeve të Traktatit të Berlinit, që kishin mbetur pas dy vjetësh ende të pazgjidhura. Në të vërtetë, dy qenë çështjet e rëndësishme të pazgjidhura dhe që të dyja ishin pasojë e qëndresës shqiptare: kufiri turko-grek dhe kufiri turko-malazez. Megjithatë, edhe pse shqiptarët e kishin mbajtur në tension dy vjet me radhë diplomacinë ndërkombëtare, Fuqitë e Mëdha vijuan të mos i përfillnin aspiratat e tyre kombëtare. Shqiptarët nuk u lejuan as në Konferencën e Berlinit që të parashtronin dhe të mbronin interesat e tyre jetikë.
I vetmi mjet për ta çuar zërin e tyre në Konferencën e Berlinit qenë protestat dhe memorandumet. Për këtë qëllim, në të katër anët e vendit u organizuan përsëri nën drejtimin e organeve të Lidhjes së Prizrenit mbledhje të gjera popullore, në të cilat u shpreh edhe njëherë vendosmëria për të mos lejuar asnjë copëtim të trojeve shqiptare në favor të shteteve fqinje. Nga të katër anët e vendit u hartuan, me një përmbajtje të tillë, një varg protestash, të cilat iu drejtuan telegrafisht Konferencës së Berlinit. Rëndësi të veçantë patën tri peticionet dërguar veç e veç në qershor nga Komitetet Ndërkrahinore të Lidhjes Shqiptare për vilajetin e Janinës, për atë të Kosovës (i Prizrenit) dhe për vilajetin e Shkodrës. Nënshkruesit e këtyre akteve kërkonin respektimin e të drejtave kombëtare të shqiptarëve në fushën e tërësisë territoriale, vinin në dukje padrejtësinë e pretendimeve territoriale greke dhe pasojat që do të kishin shqiptarët nëse ato do të pranoheshin. Në peticione, me një ton diplomatik, shprehej besimi se Fuqitë e Mëdha do t’i merrnin në konsideratë të drejtat kombëtare të shqiptarëve, por theksohej njëkohësisht, se ata ishin të vendosur të kundërshtonin me armë copëtimin e trojeve të tyre amtare. Por krahas këtyre protestave të rrepta, qarqet atdhetare rilindëse u përpoqën t’u tërhiqnin vëmendjen Fuqive të Mëdha edhe ndaj problemit të të drejtave autonomiste të Shqipërisë.
Këtë radhë Porta e Lartë u ndodh më ngushtë se herët e tjera. Meqenëse Fuqitë e Mëdha nuk i përfillnin shqiptarët, gjithë përgjegjësinë e çështjeve të pazgjidhura të Traktatit të Berlinit ia ngarkonin Perandorisë Osmane. Si rrjedhim, presioni i tyre për t’u dhënë fund këtyre çështjeve në favor të Greqisë e të Malit të Zi qe më i fortë se kurrë. Por tani që në Shqipëri lëvizja autonomiste kishte marrë hov të madh dhe autoriteti i Stambollit ishte dobësuar shumë, Porta e Lartë më shumë se kurdoherë e pati të vështirë t’u impononte shqiptarëve vullnetin e Fuqive të Mëdha. Ajo ishte e ndërgjegjshme se çdo ndërhyrje e saj ushtarake për t’i detyruar shqiptarët të pranonin copëtimin e trojeve të tyre do ta ndizte më keq flakën e luftës kundërosmane në Shqipëri. Për këtë arsye, me gjithë presionin e Fuqive të Mëdha, ajo vendosi të kundërshtonte në këtë Konferencë çdo zgjidhje territoriale në dëm të shqiptarëve. Madje, për t’i qetësuar në këtë drejtim, sulltani emëroi, në pragun e Konferencës së Berlinit, ministër të Jashtëm të Perandorisë Osmane Abedin pashë Dinon, ish-anëtarin e Kryesisë së Lidhjes së Prizrenit.
Konferenca e Berlinit i filloi punimet më 16 qershor 1880. Pothuajse të gjitha çështjet që trajtoi kishin të bënin me Shqipërinë. Midis tyre, ajo që pati më shumë debate ishte çështja e kufirit turko-grek. Prirja që tregonin Fuqitë e Mëdha për ta zmadhuar Greqinë, me qëllim që ta kishin si një ledh kundër ndikimit rus në Ballkan, e nxiti Athinën të kërkonte në Epir më shumë troje shqiptare se ato që rekomandoheshin në Protokollin nr. 13 të Kongresit të Berlinit, jo deri në lumin Kalamas, por deri në jug të Sarandës, duke përfshirë edhe qytetin antik të Butrintit. Por Fuqitë e Mëdha kërkuan ta kënaqnin Greqinë në sektorë të tjerë, pasi, sipas tyre, prania e shumë shqiptarëve në Mbretërinë Greke do ta dobësonte fuqinë e saj. Perandoria Osmane kundërshtoi si njërën, si tjetrën zgjidhje. Përfaqësuesi i saj la të kuptojë edhe njëherë se Porta e Lartë ishte e prirur për të bërë lëshime vetëm në Thesalinë greke, por jo në Epirin shqiptar. Përfundimisht, Konferenca e Berlinit nuk bëri në këtë çështje asnjë hap përpara. Ajo miratoi propozimin e Francës për ta kthyer nga “rekomandim” në “vendim” vijën kufitare Kalamas-Selemvria, për të cilin flitej në Protokollin nr. 13. Megjithatë vendimi ishte përsëri i cunguar, pasi nuk parashikonte asnjë mjet për ta detyruar Perandorinë Osmane që ta çonte deri në fund zbatimin e tij.
Konferenca e Berlinit nuk e trajtoi drejtpërdrejt çështjen e kufirit turko-malazez, pasi kjo, sipas pikëpamjes së Fuqive të Mëdha, kishte gjetur zgjidhje dy javë më parë. Por gjatë ditëve që konferenca vazhdonte punimet e saj, ambasadorët e tyre në Stamboll ia propozuan variantin e ri Portës së Lartë, duke ia lënë asaj në dorë që të zgjidhte për t’i dorëzuar Malit të Zi ose krahinën e Hotit e të Grudës, ose qytetin e Ulqinit me rrethinat e tij.
Edhe pse Konferenca e Berlinit nuk i përfilli interesat kombëtarë të Shqipërisë, lufta e masave shqiptare nën udhëheqjen e Lidhjes së Prizrenit për të mbrojtur tërësinë territoriale dhe për të fituar të drejtat e saj autonomiste, tashmë kishte filluar të bënte jehonë edhe në disa nga kancelaritë e Fuqive të Mëdha. Kush më shumë e kush më pak, ato filluan të bindeshin se lëvizja shqiptare nuk ishte, siç kishin pohuar deri atëherë, një makinacion i Stambollit, se ajo ishte shprehje e protestës së një populli që kishte aspiratat e veta kombëtare dhe se faktori shqiptar nuk duhej lënë pas dore në qoftë se dëshironin që vendimet e tyre të mëtejshme të viheshin me të vërtetë në jetë. Megjithatë, qëndrimi që mbajtën ndaj faktorit shqiptar nuk qe i njëjtë. Në secilën prej tyre ndikuan interesat e veçantë politikë dhe ekonomikë që ato kishin në Evropën Juglindore.
Qëndrimi më i papajtueshëm për çështjen shqiptare u duk midis Rusisë cariste dhe Britanisë së Madhe. Rusia vijonte të mos e pranonte idenë e një shteti autonom shqiptar, për ta lënë gjithnjë të hapur rrugën e përmbushjes së aspiratave pushtuese që ushqenin shtetet sllave të Ballkanit. Anglia udhëhiqej nga parime të kundërta. Ajo donte, si edhe më parë, forcimin e Perandorisë Osmane, të cilën, përveçse e kishte kthyer në një gjysmëkoloni të saj, vijonte ta shihte si një ledh të rëndësishëm për të penguar ekspansionin rus në Evropën Juglindore. Për këtë arsye, qeveria britanike ishte e prirur që t’u jepeshin shqiptarëve disa të drejta autonomiste, me qëllim që ta çlironte Perandorinë Osmane nga telashet që i vinin prej tyre, të cilat çonin në dobësimin e saj. Një qëndrim të ndërmjetëm mbajti Austro-Hungaria, e pasuar nga Gjermania. Edhe Vjena udhëhiqej nga synimi për të penguar ekspansionin rus në Ballkan, por tani kishte filluar të shqetësohej edhe nga pavarësia që po fitonte Lëvizja Kombëtare Shqiptare dhe në mënyrë të veçantë nga fryma antiaustriake, që kishte shkaktuar në Shqipëri vendosja e garnizoneve të saj ushtarake në hyrje të Kosovës, deri në afërsi të Mitrovicës. Për këtë qëllim, Vjena nuk ishte për shtrirjen e të drejtave kombëtare në mbarë viset shqiptare, por vetëm në Shqipërinë Veriore me popullsi të dendur katolike, të cilën ajo shpresonte ta mbante nën kontrollin e saj nëpërmjet kultusprotektoratit.
Gjatë ditëve të Konferencës së Berlinit ngadhënjeu pikëpamja e Vjenës. Më 26 qershor 1880 ambasadorët e Fuqive të Mëdha në Stamboll, së bashku me variantin e zëvendësimit të krahinës së Hotit e të Grudës me qytetin e me rrethinat e Ulqinit, e këshilluan Portën e Lartë që të shqyrtonte mundësinë për t’i dhënë të drejtën e vetëqeverisjes administrative vetëm vilajetit të Shkodrës.
Por disa diplomatë të huaj, të cilët e ndiqnin nga afër gjendjen e Shqipërisë, dyshonin se me këtë zgjidhje Perandoria Osmane përsëri nuk do të kishte qetësi të brendshme. Sikurse i raportonte qeverisë së vet në korrik të vitit 1880 ambasadori anglez në Stamboll, Goshen, dhënia e autonomisë administrative vetëm për vilajetin e Shkodrës, nuk i shërbente Perandorisë Osmane, as politikës britanike në Ballkan. “Kombësia shqiptare, - shkruante ai, - është një element që nuk duhet lënë pa përfillur në çdo kombinim politik në të ardhmen. Edhe në qoftë se është e parakohshme, unë do të rekomandoja që formimi i një province shqiptare të bashkuar, të mbahej të paktën gjithnjë parasysh”. Sipas diplomatit britanik, ishte në interes të Anglisë që Shqipëria të bëhej e fortë dhe ajo mund të bëhej e tillë vetëm nëse bashkoheshin të gjitha viset shqiptare në një provincë të vetme autonome. “Ky popull, - nënvizonte Gosheni, - që në pjesën më të madhe është mysliman, do të bëhet burim vështirësish nga më të mëdhatë për vendet sllave e greke” të Gadishullit Ballkanik. Qeveria britanike e Gladstonit e përvetësoi tezën e ambasadorit të vet, por Fuqitë e tjera të Mëdha qëndruan në pikëpamjen e Vjenës, e cila vijoi të ngulte këmbë për t’i dhënë autonominë administrative vetëm vilajetit të Shkodrës, madje as krejt territoreve të tij, por kryesisht malësive katolike që bënin pjesë në këtë vilajet.
Megjithatë, çështja shqiptare tashmë kishte fituar të drejtën e qytetarisë në arenën ndërkombëtare dhe nuk mund të injorohej si më parë nga Fuqitë e Mëdha. Kjo u duk qartë në mbledhjet që zhvilloi gjatë verës së vitit 1880 Komisioni Evropian për Rumelinë Lindore, i krijuar nga Fuqitë e Mëdha për të shqyrtuar, në mbështetje të nenit 23 të Traktatit të Berlinit, projektin e reformave administrative që kishte përgatitur Porta e Lartë për të zbatuar në vilajetet e saj të Gadishullit Ballkanik. Me këtë rast përfaqësuesi britanik Ficmoris (Fitzmaurice) i paraqiti komisionit një projekt, me anën e të cilit kërkonte jo bashkimin e menjëhershëm të trojeve shqiptare në një vilajet të vetëm, por organizimin e tyre në katër sanxhakë me qendër në Shkodër, në Prizren, në Elbasan dhe në Janinë, si hap të parë për bashkimin e tyre në të ardhmen në një shtet të vetëm shqiptar. Por projekti britanik ndeshi përsëri në kundërshtimin e fuqive të tjera. Madje Komisioni Evropian, me përjashtim të përfaqësuesit rus, miratoi më 23 gusht 1880 projektin e hartuar bashkërisht nga përfaqësuesit e Francës dhe të Austro-Hungarisë, i cili shënonte një hap prapa në krahasim me idenë e formuluar dy muaj më parë, pasi tani i sugjerohej Portës së Lartë të jepte autonominë administrative jo për krejt vilajetin e Shkodrës, por vetëm për malësitë patriarkale të Veriut. Megjithatë, me këmbënguljen e përfaqësuesit britanik, në deklaratën e Komisionit Evropian për Rumelinë Lindore u vu si shtesë shënimi se Fuqitë e Mëdha “nuk do të kishin asnjë kundërshtim”, në rast se Porta e Lartë do ta shihte me vend që t’i bashkonte krahinat shqiptare në një vilajet të vetëm.
Por Porta e Lartë nuk pranoi asnjë nga këto sugjerime.

*Kuvendi i Gjirokastrës (23 korrik 1880)*
Sukseset që u arritën gjatë pranverës kundër administratës osmane të vilajeteve, paaftësia e Portës së Lartë për ta ndaluar vrullin e luftës së masave shqiptare dhe jehona që patën këto suksese në arenën ndërkombëtare i dhanë një shtytje të mëtejshme lëvizjes autonomiste në Shqipëri. Por vendimi që morën Fuqitë e Mëdha brenda e jashtë Konferencës së Berlinit, për ta detyruar Portën e Lartë që t’i kënaqte Athinën dhe Cetinën me lëshime territoriale në Çamëri e në Ulqin, krijoi një rrethanë thellësisht të ndërlikuar për Lidhjen Shqiptare të Prizrenit.
Qarqet atdhetare të Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare, duke qenë të bindura se Porta e Lartë në gjendje paqeje nuk do t’i jepte asnjë të drejtë kombëtare Shqipërisë dhe se këto mund të siguroheshin vetëm nëse asaj i krijohej një gjendje pa rrugëdalje, këmbëngulën që lufta për autonominë e vendit të vijonte edhe në këto kushte. Sipas pikëpamjes së tyre, ishte e nevojshme që lufta kundër copëtimit të trojeve shqiptare të shkrihej me luftën për të drejtat autonomiste të Shqipërisë. Në një rast të tillë, mendonin ato, Porta e Lartë do të ngurronte të hapte një luftë frontale kundër gjithë Shqipërisë, aq më tepër që fuqitë perëndimore, në radhë të parë Britania e Madhe dhe Austro-Hungaria, do ta detyronin Perandorinë Osmane ta shmangte me çdo kusht këtë konflikt me shqiptarët për të mos përfituar prej tij Rusia cariste. Këto çështje pritej të diskutoheshin në mbledhjen e Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të Lidhjes Shqiptare që u mbajt në Prizren në dhjetëditëshin e fundit të korrikut të vitit 1880. Këshilli do të vendoste rreth masave që duheshin marrë për të pranuar lëshimin e territoreve që Konferenca e Berlinit ia kishte dhënë Greqisë, si edhe për të kundërshtuar vendimin e Konferencës së Stambollit për Ulqinin. Mbledhja e korrikut e Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të Lidhjes kishte një përbërje mjaft të gjerë, megjithatë burimet dokumentare të njohura deri më sot heshtin rreth vendimeve të tij.
Në të njëjtën kohë Komiteti Ndërkrahinor i Lidhjes për Shqipërinë e Jugut, sapo mori njoftim për rezolutën e 1 korrikut të Konferencës së Berlinit për ratifikimin në favor të Greqisë të kufirit greko-turk, vendosi të mbledhë në Gjirokastër një kuvend tjetër të Lidhjes Shqiptare. Ndryshe nga sa ishte menduar në fillim, Kuvendi i Gjirokastrës nuk pati karakter ndërkrahinor, por mbarëshqiptar. Sipas njoftimit që jep konsulli rus, Trojanski, Kuvendi u vendos të mblidhej në Gjirokastër për të qenë më afër qendrës së trojeve shqiptare, më larg presionit të qendrës së vilajetit dhe ndërhyrjes së agjentëve të huaj që ndodheshin në Janinë.
Kuvendi u mblodh më 23 korrik 1880. Aty morën pjesë kryesisht krerët shqiptarë myslimanë e të krishterë të Beratit, të Përmetit, të Vlorës, të Labërisë dhe të Çamërisë. Por, sipas të dhënave të konsullatës austro-hungareze në Prevezë, në këtë Kuvend kanë marrë pjesë përfaqësues nga e gjithë Shqipëria, jo vetëm nga jugu, por edhe nga Gegëria, ndërsa krahinat që nuk dërguan dot përfaqësuesit e tyre, i miratuan vendimet e tij me shkrim.
Punimet e Kuvendit i drejtoi Abdyl Frashëri. Çështja themelore që u trajtua aty ishte: autonomia e Shqipërisë, koha e shpalljes dhe mënyra e realizimit të saj. Kuvendi i Gjirokastrës vendosi që, në rast se qeveria e Stambollit do të shtrëngohej të zbatonte rezolutën e Konferencës së Berlinit ose në rast se Greqia do të orvatej t’i merrte me dhunë tokat shqiptare që asaj i qenë premtuar, Lidhja Shqiptare do të shpallte menjëherë një qeveri të përkohshme kombëtare. Me formimin e saj do të merrte fund sundimi osman në Shqipëri. Sapo të shpallej qeveria e përkohshme shqiptare, do të pushoheshin nëpunësit turq dhe do të zëvendësoheshin nga nëpunës shqiptarë pa dallim feje. Të ardhurat shtetërore do të administroheshin nga qeveria e përkohshme për nevojat e Lidhjes Shqiptare. Menjëherë do të hartohej një kushtetutë, e cila do të garantonte sigurinë e personit, të pasurisë dhe ushtrimin e lirë të fesë. Qeveria e përkohshme do të merrte të gjitha masat për të vendosur rendin dhe qetësinë shembullore në mbarë vendin. Për këtë qëllim do të dënoheshin me rreptësi jo vetëm autorët e krimeve, por edhe tradhtarët e vendit. Në të njëjtën kohë do t’i kushtohej një kujdes i veçantë ushtrisë kombëtare, në radhët e së cilës do të inkuadroheshin të gjithë nizamët, rezervistët dhe oficerët shqiptarë që shërbenin në ushtrinë osmane.
Kuvendi i Gjirokastrës vendosi që Shqipëria të mos kalonte përtej caqeve të një shteti autonom nën sovranitetin e sulltanit. Megjithatë, marrëdhëniet ndërmjet Shqipërisë autonome dhe Perandorisë Osmane do të kufizoheshin në minimum. Sulltani do të kishte vetëm një të drejtë: të emëronte guvernatorin e përgjithshëm të Shqipërisë, kurse Shqipëria detyrohej t’i paguante Portës së Lartë një tribut vjetor në të holla dhe të ndihmonte me një kontigjent të caktuar ushtarësh shqiptarë në rast lufte me shtetet e huaja. Për kompensim Perandoria Osmane do të detyrohej ta mbronte ushtarakisht Shqipërinë nga çdo agresion i jashtëm.
Lidhur me rezolutën e Konferencës së Berlinit të 1 korrikut 1880 Kuvendi i Gjirokastrës mbajti të njëjtin qëndrim që kishte përcaktuar më parë Lidhja. Shpalli se shqiptarët nuk kishin punë me Thesalinë, por ishin të vendosur të kundërshtonin me çdo kusht një copëtim të Shqipërisë së Jugut (të Epirit). Kuvendi shprehu gatishmërinë e shqiptarëve për t’u hedhur menjëherë në front, në qoftë se ushtritë greke do të shkelnin kufirin. Kuvendi vendosi të merrte edhe masa konkrete ushtarake për mbrojtjen e tërësisë së Shqipërisë, duke ngritur për këtë qëllim ushtrinë kombëtare. 
Për ta detyruar Perandorinë Osmane që ta njihte de jure autonominë e Shqipërisë, udhëheqësit mendonin të tërhiqnin në veprime luftarake shtresat e gjera popullore dhe ta vinin Portën e Lartë para faktit të kryer. Sipas tyre, fakti i kryer do të siguronte në të njëjtën kohë edhe mbështetjen e atyre Fuqive të Mëdha, të cilat nuk dëshironin trazira të brendshme, që do ta dobësonin më shumë Perandorinë Osmane. Ata mendonin të siguronin mbështetjen e tyre duke tërhequr simpatinë e opinionit botëror në favor të kryengritjes çlirimtare dhe duke dhënë prova se shqiptarët ishin të përgatitur për të organizuar shtetin e tyre kombëtar. 
Kuvendi zë një vend të rëndësishëm në historinë e Lidhjes Shqiptare. Ai shënoi një shkallëzim të mëtejshëm të luftës për autonominë e Shqipërisë dhe shtroi për herë të parë, në shkallë kombëtare, krijimin e një qeverie të përkohshme shqiptare. Me vendimet e tij Kuvendi i Gjirokastrës ua parashtroi edhe njëherë Fuqive të Mëdha përgjigjen kategorike se shqiptarët nuk do të lejonin në asnjë mënyrë copëtimin e territoreve të atdheut të tyre. 
Fill pas mbylljes së Kuvendit të Gjirokastrës pjesëmarrësit u shpërndanë përsëri në viset e tyre, me qëllim që të mobilizonin forcat ushtarake për të mbrojtur tërësinë e trojeve shqiptare dhe për të siguruar të drejtat kombëtare.
Tërheqja e shtresave të gjera të popullsisë në platformën atdhetare të krahut radikal të Lidhjes i dha shtytje lëvizjes autonomiste. Fill pas mbylljes së Kuvendit të Gjirokastrës në mjaft krahina të Jugut u rritën veprimet e popullsisë për dëbimin e nëpunësve turq nga administrata lokale dhe për kthimin e saj në administratë shqiptare. Një muaj më vonë, në gusht 1880, konsulli rus në Janinë, Trojanski, raportonte në lidhje me gjendjen në Çamëri: “Qeverisja e vilajetit tani po kalon dalëngadalë në duart e shqiptarëve, të cilët përpiqen të largojnë që këtej të gjithë nëpunësit me origjinë joshqiptare dhe kanë pasur aq sukses në këtë punë, saqë në rrethet e Epirit Veriperëndimor Lidhja Shqiptare vepron pothuajse në mënyrë të pavarur”. Dëshmi e rritjes së autoritetit të Lidhjes Shqiptare ishte vendosja e qetësisë së plotë jo vetëm në Shqipërinë e Jugut, por në mbarë vendin. Lidhja arriti të vendoste qetësinë e rendin edhe në vilajetin e Manastirit e të Kosovës. Me vendimet e Kuvendit të Gjirokastrës u solidarizua edhe opinioni publik i vilajetit të Kosovës e të Shkodrës, veçse në këto treva shqiptarët mbetën të gozhduar për shkak të shqetësimit që vijoi të shkaktonte çështja e Ulqinit.
Vendimet e Kuvendit të Gjirokastrës shkaktuan shqetësim në Stamboll. Porta e Lartë mori masa për ta shtypur lëvizjen autonomiste me anë të përçarjes ose të dhunës në rast se acarohej situata në sektorin e Ulqinit. Për çështjen e Çamërisë ajo vendosi të fitonte kohë duke e vazhduar kundërshtimin ndaj Protokollit nr. 13 dhe duke i zvarritur përsëri bisedimet me palën greke.



*5. MBROJTJA E ULQINIT. KUVENDI I DIBRËS
(GUSHT-NËNTOR 1880)

Demonstrata navale (gusht-tetor 1880)*
Mali i Zi e pranoi propozimin që bënë ambasadorët e Fuqive të Mëdha në Stamboll, më 26 qershor 1880, për të zëvendësuar krahinat e Hotit e të Grudës me qytetin dhe rrethinat e Ulqinit. Por Porta e Lartë, megjithëse zyrtarisht nuk e kundërshtoi, nxori përsëri në shesh pengesën që do të ndeshte në dorëzimin e tij nga ana e shqiptarëve. Në të vërtetë, jo vetëm qyteti bregdetar i Ulqinit, por edhe hinterlandi i tij fshatar banohej krejtësisht nga popullsi shqiptare. Përveçse pjesë e pandarë e truallit kombëtar të Shqipërisë, Ulqini ishte skela kryesore e Shkodrës dhe e pellgut të saj në detin Adriatik. Ai ishte njëkohësisht edhe pika më e rëndësishme bregdetare që lidhte tregtinë e jashtme të Kosovës me skelat e ndryshme të Mesdheut.
Si edhe më parë, shqiptarët protestuan menjëherë për këtë padrejtësi të re që Fuqitë e Mëdha po bënin në dëm të interesave të tyre kombëtarë. Në të njëjtën kohë ata ia përsëritën Portës së Lartë vendosmërinë për ta mbrojtur me çdo kusht Ulqinin dhe gatishmërinë për të hyrë në luftë edhe kundër saj. Por këtë radhë Fuqitë e Mëdha ishin të vendosura për të mos i marrë në asnjë mënyrë parasysh justifikimet e qeverisë osmane. Me një notë kolektive, që i drejtuan më 3 gusht 1880 Stambollit, ato e ftonin Portën e Lartë ta thyente qëndresën e shqiptarëve dhe t’ia dorëzonte Ulqinin Malit të Zi.
Në fillim qeveria osmane përsëri ngurroi të përdorte forcën ushtarake kundër Lidhjes Shqiptare. Ajo u përpoq më shumë se kurdoherë me anë të kërcënimeve për t’i bindur udhëheqësit e saj të hiqnin dorë nga qëndresa, por orvatjet nuk patën sukses. Vullnetarët shqiptarë nën komandën e Isuf Sokolit, të Haxhi Mehmet Becit, të Mehmet Gjylit etj., e rrethuan Ulqinin dhe u përgatitën për ta shtënë në dorë, sapo të largoheshin ushtritë turke nga qyteti.
Për ta zgjidhur çështjen e dorëzimit të Ulqinit, Fuqitë e Mëdha e kërcënuan Turqinë se do të zhvillonin një demonstratë navale në bregdetin shqiptar, madje më vonë se do të zbarkonin trupat e tyre në skelën turke të Izmirit. E tmerruar nga demonstrata navale dhe për të shmangur ndërlikimet ndërkombëtare, Porta e Lartë dërgoi në gusht 1880 në Shkodër gjeneral Riza Pashën me 3 000 ushtarë, me detyrën që ta dorëzonte Ulqinin pa konflikte të armatosura. Riza Pasha, që mbërriti në Shkodër më 19 gusht, u përpoq t’i bindte krerët e Lidhjes me të holla e me premtime që të hiqnin dorë nga mbrojtja e Ulqinit. Në një takim të veçantë që pati më 22 gusht me anëtarët e Komitetit Ndërkrahinor të Shkodrës, ai u deklaroi se do të përdorte dhunën ushtarake kundër të gjithë atyre që do të pengonin dorëzimin e Ulqinit. Me 24 gusht 1880 Riza Pasha shpalli në Shkodër shtetrrethimin e ndalimin e qarkullimit dhe të lidhjeve me Ulqinin nga mbrëmja në agim. Por orvatjet e tij nuk dhanë rezultat. As letrat personale që sulltani u drejtoi krerëve të Lidhjes, as ndërhyrjet e ministrave të tij nuk i prapsën vullnetarët nga vendimi për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit. Për këtë 2 000 luftëtarë shqiptarë (ndër të cilët 600 ishin shkodranë), të komanduar nga Muftar agë Reçi, zunë pozita midis Midës së Krajës dhe Malit të Mozhurës për të penguar kalimin e forcave të Riza Pashës në Ulqin. Forca të tjera ulqinake, nën komandën e Haxhi Mehmet Becit, qëndronin në gatishmëri kundër marshimit të mundshëm të forcave malazeze.
Më 1 shtator Fuqitë e Mëdha vendosën të ndërmerrnin demonstratën navale para ujërave të Ulqinit dhe më 4 shtator 1880 rreth 20 korracata me shumë anije të vogla angleze, franceze, gjermane, ruse, italiane dhe austro-hungareze hodhën spirancat në ujërat e Raguzës.
Por edhe pas kësaj as popullsia e Shkodrës dhe e Ulqinit, as edhe Komiteti Ndërkrahinor i Lidhjes për Shkodrën nuk u nënshtruan; ata u treguan të vendosur të mbronin Ulqinin. Për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit u shpreh edhe Këshilli i Përgjithshëm i Lidhjes që u mblodh në Prizren në fillim të shtatorit. Ndërkaq, më 7 dhe 8 shtator 17 batalione osmane, të komanduara nga Riza Pasha, rrethuan qytetin e Shkodrës dhe u drejtuan për në Ulqin. Forcat vullnetare shqiptare, që ndodheshin në Ulqin e në Mozhurë, u dolën përpara forcave osmane dhe ndalën marshimin e tyre për në Ulqin. Më 15 shtator dega e Lidhjes Shqiptare për Ulqinin u dërgoi Fuqive të Mëdha, nëpërmjet konsujve të tyre në Shkodër, një memorandum ku protestonte në mënyrë kategorike kundër lëshimit të Ulqinit dhe shprehte gatishmërinë e popullsisë së tij për të qëndruar deri në fund.
Më 17 shtator komandanti i flotës ushtarake të Gjashtë Fuqive të Mëdha i dërgoi Riza Pashës një ultimatum, me të cilin i jepte 3 ditë afat për dorëzimin e Ulqinit. Më 17 shtator ushtritë e Lidhjes, të përbëra nga 6 mijë ushtarë që deri atëherë e mbanin të rrethuar Ulqinin, sapo morën lajmin për demonstratën navale, sulmuan ushtritë osmane dhe e shtinë në dorë qytetin. Ushtria turke u mbyll në kazerma dhe më pas u largua fshehurazi nga qyteti.
Më 20 shtator flota e gjashtë Fuqive të Mëdha la Raguzën dhe u drejtua për në jug, por nuk hyri në ujërat e Ulqinit. Megjithatë, ushtritë e Lidhjes Shqiptare, të cilat tani qëndronin përballë flotës ndërkombëtare, nuk u bindën. Më 25 shtator Riza Pasha shpalli shtetrrethimin në Shkodër, bllokoi rrugën e Ulqinit për të ndaluar furnizimin e vullnetarëve, çarmatosi forcat e armatosura të qytetit që vareshin nga Lidhja, ndaloi mbledhjet dhe shpalli shpërndarjen e Degës së Lidhjes. Njëkohësisht bëri arrestime. Më 29 shtator Riza Pasha urdhëroi shpërndarjen e Komitetit Ndërkrahinor të Lidhjes dhe e kërcënoi se do të merrte masa ushtarake kundër tij, nëse nuk shpërndahej. Dega e Lidhjes të nesërmen u përgjigj se ajo tashmë nuk e njihte Riza Pashën si komandant ushtarak të vilajetit dhe e kërcënonte se do ta dëbonte atë së bashku me garnizonin e tij nga Shkodra.
Pikërisht në këto ditë, kur acarimi i marrëdhënieve ndërmjet Lidhjes së Prizrenit dhe Portës së Lartë po çonte drejt konfliktit të armatosur, Anglia dhe Austro-Hungaria ndërhynë për të penguar mbrojtjen me armë të Ulqinit. Duke parë se as demonstrata detare e flotës ndërkombëtare, as masat ushtarake të qeverisë osmane nuk po jepnin rezultat, konsujt britanikë dhe austro-hungarezë u përpoqën të bindnin krerët e degëve të Lidhjes së Prizrenit e në mënyrë të veçantë anëtarët e Komitetit Ndërkrahinor të Shkodrës se Fuqitë e Mëdha ishin të prirura t’u jepnin shqiptarëve të drejta autonomiste, por kërkonin si kusht që këta të mos e kundërshtonin dorëzimin e Ulqinit dhe të mos shkaktonin konflikt të armatosur me Portën e Lartë. Edhe pse premtimi i tyre qe një mashtrim, si edhe presionet e dhunshme të Stambollit nuk mbetën pa efekt. U lëkundën sidomos qarqet e moderuara, të cilat menduan se ia vlente të sakrifikohej Ulqini për të siguruar të drejtat autonomiste pa hyrë në konflikt me Portën e Lartë. Si rrjedhim, disa nga anëtarët e Komitetit Ndërkrahinor të Shkodrës, ndërmjet të cilëve edhe Hodo Sokoli, përkrahës i njohur i lëvizjes autonomiste, tani hoqën dorë nga lufta për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit.
Kjo rrethanë e vështirësoi më shumë detyrën e atdhetarëve për të mbrojtur me armë Ulqinin dhe për të siguruar autonominë e Shqipërisë. Megjithatë, ata nuk hoqën dorë nga qëndrimi i tyre, por u përpoqën të mbanin gjallë frymën luftarake në të katër vilajetet. Veç kësaj, ata vendosën të ndërmerrnin përçapjen e fundit për të tërhequr në programin e tyre qarqet e moderuara, në mënyrë të veçantë forcat luftarake që ishin ende të lidhura pas tyre. Për këtë qëllim u thirr një kuvend i jashtëzakonshëm i Lidhjes Shqiptare në qytetin e Dibrës.

*Kuvendi i Dibrës (20-24 tetor). 
Lufta e Ulqinit*
Kuvendi i Dibrës i filloi punimet më 20 tetor 1880. Aty morën pjesë rreth 300 delegatë të ardhur nga krahinat shqiptare të katër vilajeteve, të shoqëruar nga 5 mijë veta të armatosur. Shumica e tyre ishin dërguar nga vilajeti i Kosovës dhe nga viset shqiptare të vilajetit të Manastirit. Numri i delegatëve që përfaqësonin Shkodrën, Shqipërinë e Mesme dhe të Jugut ishte më i pakët. Pjesa më e madhe e delegatëve u përkiste rrymave radikale dhe të moderuara. Midis delegatëve ishin Ali pashë Gucia, Iliaz pashë Dibra, Abdyl Frashëri etj.
Kuvendi trajtoi tri çështje me rëndësi vendimtare për Shqipërinë: qëndrimin ndaj çështjes së Ulqinit, krijimin e një vilajeti autonom dhe formimin e qeverisë së përkohshme.
Lidhur me çështjen e parë Kuvendi e quajti të domosdoshme mbrojtjen me armë të Ulqinit dhe shprehu gatishmërinë për të dërguar në Shkodër forcat vullnetare të sanxhakut të Dibrës. Ky vendim iu njoftua edhe Komitetit Ndërkrahinor të Shkodrës. Abdyl Frashëri dhe përfaqësuesit e krahut radikal argumentuan gjithashtu programin e miratuar në Kuvendin e Gjirokastrës, për krijimin e vilajetit autonom të Shqipërisë dhe për formimin e qeverisë së përkohshme. Ashtu siç parashikohej, elementët konservatorë (rreth 25 veta) mbajtën anën e Portës së Lartë. Ata nuk pranuan asnjë nga kërkesat e atdhetarëve radikalë dhe u sulën me ashpërsi kundër tyre. Vendimi për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit, pavarësisht nga urdhri që kishte dhënë sulltani për dorëzimin e tij, u mor me votat e atdhetarëve radikalë dhe të moderuar. Të moderuarit e pranuan në parim edhe formimin e Vilajetit të Shqipërisë. Madje disa prej tyre, ndër të cilët Iljaz pashë Dibra dhe Ali pashë Gucia, e miratuan edhe tezën e Abdyl Frashërit për ta sendërtuar vilajetin autonom me anën e veprimeve të armatosura. Të tjerët ngulën këmbë në pikëpamjen e tyre të mëparshme: për të mos shkuar përtej paraqitjes së peticionit, duke ia lënë sulltanit në dorë plotësimin e kërkesave të tij. Debate të zjarrta u zhvilluan sidomos rreth çështjes së formimit të qeverisë së përkohshme, kundër së cilës u ngritën gjithë delegatët konservatorë.
Si pasojë e këtyre divergjencave, Kuvendi i Dibrës doli me dy rezoluta. Njëra, e ndërtuar sipas platformës së Kuvendit të Gjirokastrës, me të cilin kërkohej krijimi i Vilajetit të Shqipërisë me autonomi të gjerë, fitoi afërsisht 120 vota. Tjetra, e propozuar nga delegatët e krahut të moderuar, me të cilin lutej Porta e Lartë që të krijonte një Ejalet të Shqipërisë, pa i shkrirë vilajetet, dhe të zbatonte në këtë reformat për organizimin e ri të vilajeteve, sipas nenit 23 të Traktatit të Berlinit. Ejaleti i Shqipërisë do të kishte një autonomi të kufizuar. Rezoluta e dytë grumbulloi shumicën prej 150 votash. Delegatët konservatorë nuk nënshkruan asnjërin prej tyre. Të dyja rezolutat u dërguan veç e veç në Stamboll. Për çështjen e qeverisë së përkohshme, Kuvendi i Dibrës zyrtarisht nuk mori asnjë vendim. Në bazë të marrëveshjes që u arrit ndërmjet patriotëve revolucionarë, ajo u la të shqyrtohej edhe njëherë në Prizren. Miratimi i dy rezolutave tregoi se Kuvendi i Dibrës nuk arriti të bashkonte të gjitha forcat patriotike shqiptare rreth një programi të vetëm autonomist. Megjithatë, vendimet e tij patën jehonë pozitive si brenda vendit, ashtu edhe në opinionin publik evropian.
Gjatë ditëve të Kuvendit të Dibrës qeveria e Stambollit mori masa të tjera shtrënguese kundër shkodranëve për të siguruar dorëzimin pa luftë të Ulqinit. Ajo vendosi të përfitonte nga përçarja që u thellua në Kuvendin e Dibrës dhe t’i jepte fund qëndresës së Lidhjes për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit. Më 25 tetor 1880 Porta e Lartë largoi nga Shkodra gjeneral Riza Pashën dhe në vend të tij dërgoi mareshal Dervish Pashën, të shoqëruar nga 21 batalione dhe të pajisur me fuqi të jashtëzakonshme. Ai u emërua komisar i jashtëzakonshëm dhe kryekomandant i vilajetit të Shkodrës. Për të shmangur pusitë e forcave shqiptare, Dervish Pasha udhëtoi nga Stambolli në Shqipëri me anije. Sapo arriti në Shkodër, më 3 nëntor 1880, ai i dha një ultimatum Komitetit Ndërkrahinor të Shkodrës për të tërhequr vullnetarët shqiptarë nga Ulqini.
Në këtë kohë treva e Ulqinit ndodhej nën kontrollin e forcave vullnetare të Lidhjes Shqiptare, që drejtoheshin nga shtabi ushtarak i formuar për mbrojtjen e Ulqinit. Nën drejtimin e tij, sipas të dhënave më të sakta, qenë 2 mijë vullnetarë të vendosur në Ulqin (nga të cilët 800 ulqinakë) dhe 2 mijë të tjerë, në sektorin e Tuzit. Në fillim të nëntorit, kur Dervish Pasha ishte vendosur tanimë në Shkodër, mbërritën këtu qindra vullnetarë të tjerë nga Tetova, nga Shkreli, nga Dibra, nga Kelmendi dhe pritej të vinin rreth 4 mijë të tjerë nga Prizreni, nga Gjakova e nga Dibra.
Presionet që Dervish Pasha bëri nga 7 deri në 16 nëntor 1880 ndaj Komitetit Ndërkrahinor të Lidhjes për Shkodrën për ta detyruar të dorëzonte Ulqinin nuk dhanë rezultat. Edhe Komiteti i Lidhjes për Ulqinin në peticionin që u dërgoi më 16 nëntor Fuqive të Mëdha, shprehte vendosmërinë për mbrojtjen e qytetit. Fryma e qëndresës kishte përfshirë gjithë popullsinë e qytetit.
Për të shpejtuar dorëzimin e Ulqinit u angazhuan konsulli anglez (K. Grini) dhe ai austro-hungarez (F. Lipih) në Shkodër, të cilët, në marrëveshje me Dervish Pashën, ushtruan trysni mbi Komitetin Ndërkrahinor të Shkodrës për ta bindur të hiqte dorë nga mbrojtja e Ulqinit. Përkundrejt kësaj konsujt e huaj do të ndërhynin pranë sulltanit për t’u dhënë shqiptarëve të drejtat autonomiste. Përballë trysnisë së Dervish Pashës dhe premtimeve të konsujve të huaj, më 17 nëntor 1880 shumë anëtarë të Komitetit Ndërkrahinor të Shkodrës deklaruan se hiqnin dorë nga qëndresa e armatosur në Ulqin. Ndërkohë edhe mjaft nga përfaqësuesit e krahut të moderuar kishin kapitulluar para Dervish Pashës dhe patën shkuar aq larg, sa disa ditë më parë kishin lajmëruar telegrafisht Kuvendin e Dibrës se nuk kishin nevojë për ndihma, pasi kishin vendosur ta dorëzonin qytetin. Kapitullimi i tyre shkaktoi revoltimin e atdhetarëve shkodranë, të cilët formuan një komitet të ri të Lidhjes Shqiptare për Shkodrën. Në komitetin e ri, që u ngrit më 19 nëntor 1880, hynë partizanët e vendosur të mbrojtjes me armë të Ulqinit, si Selim Çoba, Isuf Sokoli, Fetah Dragusha, Filip Çeka etj.
Por ngjarjet u zhvilluan me shpejtësi të madhe. Përçarja në udhëheqjen e Lidhjes dobësoi forcat e saj ushtarake, sidomos ardhjen e vullnetarëve të tjerë. Komiteti i ri nuk pati kohë të mobilizonte popullin dhe të organizonte qëndresën e armatosur kundër ushtrisë osmane. Tri ditë më vonë, më 22 nëntor 1880, ndërsa Shkodra nuk e kishte kapërcyer ende krizën e brendshme politike, Dervish Pasha i dha urdhër ushtrisë turke të fillonte marshimin për në Ulqin. Atë ditë ushtritë turke u ndeshën me forcat shqiptare te Kodra e Kuqe, afër fshatit Klesna. Në fillim vullnetarët shqiptarë i sprapsën ushtritë turke, por më vonë, pasi arritën reparte të tjera osmane të pajisura me artileri moderne, forcat shqiptare u thyen. Komandanti i tyre Isuf Sokoli u plagos rëndë dhe pak më vonë vdiq.
Pasi u thye ushtria shqiptare, forcat turke vazhduan marshimin dhe hynë në Ulqin, më 23 nëntor 1880, të cilin pastaj më 26 nëntor ua dorëzuan ushtrive malazeze.
Së bashku me dorëzimin e Ulqinit mori fund edhe çështja e kufijve veriorë, e cila kishte shqetësuar për gati 30 muaj jo vetëm Perandorinë Osmane, por edhe diplomacinë evropiane. Megjithatë, edhe pse çështja e kufirit turko-malazez u mbyll, lufta që zhvilluan shqiptarët kundër shantazhit brutal të Fuqive të Mëdha dhe ndërhyrjes ushtarake të Portës së Lartë la përshtypje të thellë në opinionin publik të Evropës. Jo vetëm në shtyp, por edhe në disa parlamente të Evropës, u ngritën zëra proteste kundër politikës së Fuqive të Mëdha, të cilat vendosën të përdornin luftanijet për të shtypur të drejtat kombëtare të popullit shqiptar.

----------


## shendelli

*6. LËVIZJA KULTURORE SHQIPTARE NË VITET E LIDHJES SË PRIZRENIT 
(1878-1881)*

Mendimi politik, filozofik e shoqëror në vitet e Lidhjes së Prizrenit
Gjatë viteve të Lidhjes së Prizrenit Lëvizja Kombëtare Shqiptare nuk u shpreh vetëm me luftën e përditshme politike, diplomatike e ushtarake për mbrojtjen e tërësisë tokësore të atdheut dhe për formimin e shtetit kombëtar shqiptar. Ajo u shfaq në të njëjtën kohë edhe me zhvillimin e vrullshëm të mendimit politik, filozofik e shoqëror, si edhe të veprimtarisë publicistike, letrare e shkencore.
Nga frymëzimi atdhetar e nga karakteri përparimtar, lëvizja kulturore shqiptare e viteve të Lidhjes së Prizrenit ishte pjesë përbërëse e lëvizjes kulturore rilindëse, e cila kishte marrë jetë në dhjetëvjeçarët e mëparshëm. Por gjatë viteve të Krizës Lindore ajo përshiu të gjitha sferat e jetës kulturore të vendit dhe u kthye, më shumë se në të kaluarën, në një lëvizje atdhetare. Si e tillë ajo u frymëzua nga lufta politike, diplomatike e ushtarake që zhvilluan shqiptarët nën udhëheqjen e Lidhjes së Prizrenit, por me përmbajtjen e saj atdhetare e demokratike ndikoi në ngritjen ideologjike të lëvizjes kombëtare në një shkallë të paparë deri atëherë.
Lëvizjen kulturore të kësaj periudhe e udhëhoqën po ata atdhetarë, të cilët përpunuan edhe platformën politike të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit. Atë e udhëhoqën figura të shquara, si Abdyl Frashëri, Pashko Vasa, Jani Vreto, Sami Frashëri, Thimi Mitko, Ymer Prizreni, të cilët me veprimtarinë e tyre si ideologë e si aktivistë, si shkrimtarë e si organizatorë, zënë një vend të rëndësishëm në historinë e gjithë Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare.
Në fushën e mendimit politik e shoqëror, lëvizja kulturore trajtoi problemet kryesore që shqetësonin lëvizjen kombëtare në kushtet e Krizës Lindore të viteve 70: konsolidimin e unitetit kombëtar të shqiptarëve, mbrojtjen e tërësisë tokësore të atdheut dhe formimin e shtetit shqiptar autonom si hap drejt krijimit të shtetit kombëtar të pavarur, demokratik e iluminist.
Një vend qendror në platformën ideologjike, të përpunuar në një varg shkrimesh nga udhëheqësit e lëvizjes kombëtare të këtyre viteve, zuri koncepti filozofik për kombin. Çështja kishte rëndësi jetike për shqiptarët, pasi në arenën ndërkombëtare sundonte ende koncepti mesjetar, i cili e mbante bashkësinë fetare të një populli si një përbërës të domosdoshëm për të qenë një komb. Sipas këtij koncepti, shqiptarët të ndarë në tri besime fetare të ndryshme nuk merreshin ende si pjesëtarë të një kombi të vetëm as nga Perandoria Osmane, as nga Fuqitë e Mëdha, as nga shtetet fqinje ballkanike. Si rrjedhim, atyre u mohohej e drejta për të formuar një shtet kombëtar më vete. Kundër këtij koncepti të prapambetur u ngritën të gjithë ideologët dhe aktivistët e lëvizjes kulturore shqiptare. “Të ngresh besimin fetar në parim kombësie dhe të marrësh dogmën për racë apo ritin për atdhe, nuk është aspak e pranueshme”, shkruante Pashko Vasa më 1879. 
Veç kësaj rilindësit nuk u pajtuan as me konceptin tjetër që qarkullonte në disa teoricienë të kohës së tyre, sipas të cilëve një popull quhet komb kur ka formuar shtetin. Konceptin filozofik për kombin e formuloi në mënyrë më të plotë Abdyl Frashëri qysh në pragun e themelimit të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit. Në artikujt e tij, të botuar në pranverën e vitit 1878, ai shikonte si përbërës të një kombi gjuhën e përbashkët, territorin e përbashkët, historinë e përbashkët dhe jetën shpirtërore të përbashkët (të cilën ai e kërkonte jo në fenë e përbashkët, por në fushën e dokeve, të zakoneve, të tregimeve, të këngëve, të valleve dhe të virtyteve të përbashkëta) dhe mbi të gjitha aspiratën për të formuar një shtet të përbashkët. Lëvizja kulturore shqiptare përvetësoi kështu në fushën ideologjike një nga konceptet filozofike më të përparuara të shek. XIX.
Lëvizja kulturore shqiptare e shtriu këtë koncept të përparuar edhe në truallin e veprimtarisë politike. Ideologët rilindës të këtyre viteve, më shumë se paraardhësit e tyre, i dhanë lëvizjes kulturore shqiptare, ashtu si edhe lëvizjes politike kombëtare, një përmbajtje laike. Madje, për hir të unitetit kombëtar, ata u bënin thirrje bashkatdhetarëve që të mos dëgjonin predikimet e xhamisë e të kishës, kur ato binin ndesh me interesat kombëtarë, u shërbenin sunduesit të huaj dhe propagandave të shteteve fqinje; kështu ata ishin në konflikt të hapur me institucionet klerikale dhe të palëkundur përballë kërcënimeve të tyre. Thirrje të tilla si ajo e Pashko Vasës: E mos shikjoni kisha e xhamia / Feja e shqyptarit asht shqyptaria! u bënë shumë popullore në Shqipëri. Ky laicizim i ndërgjegjes kombëtare, i cili gjatë viteve të Lidhjes së Prizrenit përparoi me hapa të shpejtë, pushtoi pothuajse të gjitha fushat e jetës kulturore të vendit. 
Një vend po aq të rëndësishëm në platformën ideologjike të lëvizjes kulturore zuri edhe koncepti politik për territorin kombëtar të shqiptarëve. Kjo çështje kishte gjithashtu rëndësi jetike, pasi në kushtet e Krizës Lindore shqiptarëve u duhej të afirmonin sa më parë në arenën ndërkombëtare tërësinë territoriale të Shqipërisë si njësi politike, për të parandaluar përmbushjen e lakmive të huaja shoviniste në kurriz të saj. Ashtu si në konceptin e kombit, edhe në atë të territorit ideologët atdhetarë nuk ndoqën rrugën e udhëheqësve nacionalistë të monarkive ballkanike, të cilët, për të përligjur aspiratat e tyre shoviniste në kurriz të kombeve të tjera, ngritën të ashtuquajturin kriter historik. Siç dihet, ky kriter krijoi te Serbia, Bullgaria e Greqia prirjen për të rimëkëmbur, në antagonizëm me njëra-tjetrën, e para Perandorinë e Stefan Dushanit, e dyta Perandorinë e car Samuilit, e treta Perandorinë Greke-bizantine, të cilat patën në mesjetë nën zgjedhën e tyre një varg kombësish të Ballkanit. Edhe shqiptarët, shkruante Abdyl Frashëri, kishin mundësi të merrnin nga historia e tyre e lashtë argumentin e trevës ku banonin mbarë fiset ilire për të përligjur krijimin e një shteti të madh shqiptar. Por ky kriter do të ishte i padrejtë, pasi në mjaft nga ato vise tashmë banojnë popuj të tjerë, të cilët nuk do të pranonin në kushtet e reja të qytetërimit të hynin nën një zgjedhë të huaj. Rilindësit kërkonin që të zbatohej në radhë të parë kriteri etnik dhe jo ai historik, të respektoheshin gjendja reale dhe të drejtat territoriale të sotme të të gjithë popujve. Vetëm kriteri etnik, theksonte Abdyl Frashëri, do të vendoste një paqe të qëndrueshme në Gadishullin Ballkanik dhe një harmoni të vërtetë ndërmjet kombeve të tij. Me këtë koncept politik lëvizja kulturore shqiptare u rreshtua gjithashtu në pozitat më të përparuara të lëvizjeve kulturore evropiane të shek. XIX.
Gjatë viteve të Lidhjes së Prizrenit lëvizja kulturore shqiptare ngriti në një shkallë më të lartë edhe koncepte të tjera politike, filozofike ose shoqërore, të cilat ishin shfaqur gjatë dhjetëvjeçarëve të mëparshëm. Ajo i dha konceptit atdhe ose mëmëdhe një përmbajtje të re politike jo vetëm si një bashkësi krahinore të vendlindjes, por si një bashkësi të mbarë trojeve amtare dhe si një ideal të shenjtë, për çlirimin ose mbrojtjen e të cilit të gjithë shqiptarët duhej të përpiqeshin me çdo mjet, duke mos kursyer as jetën e tyre. Ajo e pasuroi më tej kulturën politiko-shoqërore, duke e trajtuar konceptin e autonomisë së Shqipërisë nga këndi i interesave kombëtarë shqiptarë, si një hallkë kalimtare për të sendërtuar, në kushte kombëtare më të përshtatshme, pavarësinë e saj të plotë. Procesi i laicizimit të ndërgjegjes politike kombëtare ia hapi dyert një depërtimi më të hovshëm të mendimit iluminist në jetën kulturore të vendit, gjë që shpejtoi emancipimin ideologjik të shqiptarëve nga presioni i dogmatizmit obskurantist i institucioneve fetare. Veç kësaj, ajo e shtriu konceptin e vëllazërimit të shqiptarëve jo vetëm në fushën e detyrave, por edhe në atë të të drejtave. Si rrjedhim, ajo e shkriu atë me konceptin e barazisë së tyre qytetare, pavarësisht nga përkatësia fetare, shoqërore e krahinore, e cila nuk ishte në rendin shoqëror osman. Përveç të tjerave, ajo e konceptoi edhe vetë kulturën jo si një stoli, por si një armë që duhej të forconte unitetin kombëtar të shqiptarëve në luftë për të mbrojtur tërësinë tokësore të Shqipërisë dhe për të formuar shtetin kombëtar shqiptar.

*Letërsia politike*
Gjatë viteve të Lidhjes së Prizrenit mendimi politik shqiptar u shpreh me mjete të panjohura më parë. Të tilla ishin protestat e memorandumet drejtuar Fuqive të Mëdha e Portës së Lartë, të cilat vetëm fare pak u redaktuan nga kryesia e Lidhjes së Prizrenit, ndërkohë që shumica dërrmuese u hartua me nismën e degëve krahinore të saj ose të qarqeve të ndryshme atdhetare të vendit. Pavarësisht nga autorët, ato pajtohen ndërmjet tyre në trajtimin dhe në zgjidhjen e çështjeve themelore që shqetësonin Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare. Pothuajse të gjitha flasin në emër të kombit shqiptar. Kudo spikat fryma e vëllazërimit të shqiptarëve pavarësisht nga dallimet fetare, spikat krenaria e tyre për traditat e përbashkëta liridashëse dhe vendosmëria për të mbrojtur të drejtat kombëtare. Takimi i tyre në këto çështje të rëndësishme politike tregonte se platforma ideologjike kombëtare kishte depërtuar thellë në shtresat e gjera të popullsisë shqiptare.
Por shprehjen e vet më të lartë, si nga forma ashtu dhe nga përmbajtja, ajo e gjeti te traktatet politike dhe te shkrimet publicistike të hartuara nga personalitetet e lëvizjes kombëtare për publikun ndërkombëtar. Patriotët shqiptarë e kishin ndier prej kohësh nevojën për një tribunë shtypi të pavarur. Por Porta e Lartë e kishte kundërshtuar vazhdimisht lejen për të nxjerrë një organ periodik shqip brenda kufijve të Perandorisë. Edhe përpjekjet për të botuar një gazetë shqiptare jashtë Perandorisë Osmane kishin dështuar pjesërisht për mungesë mjetesh financiare, pjesërisht nga qëndrimi armiqësor i qeverive të huaja. Me përpjekje të mëdha Sami Frashëri arriti ta shtinte në dorë, në qershor të vitit 1878, drejtimin e gazetës turke “Terxhuman-i Shark” (“Interpreti i Lindjes”), që botohej në Stamboll, por kjo nuk pati jetë të gjatë, pasi pas katër muajsh u mbyll nga censura osmane. Një vit më vonë Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare i erdhi në ndihmë një nga arvanitët më përparimtarë të Greqisë, Anastas Kullurioti, i cili filloi në shtator 1879 botimin në Athinë të gazetës “I foni tis Alvanias” (“Zëri i Shqipërisë”), por edhe kjo u mbyll pas një viti.
Ndër penat publicistike Abdyl Frashëri u dallua në mënyrë të veçantë për gamën e problemeve, për forcën e argumenteve dhe për qartësinë e mendimeve në shkrimet e tij të botuara në shtypin turk, austriak e frëng. Ai shtjelloi në mënyrë koncize pothuajse të gjitha aspektet e platformës ideologjike e politike të Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare në përgjithësi dhe të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit në veçanti. Një veprimtari po aq të pasur zhvilloi gjithashtu Sami Frashëri, i cili u shqua në fushën e publicistikës polemizuese kundër armiqve të çështjes kombëtare shqiptare. Veç kësaj, ai trajtoi në gazetën e vet “Terxhuman-i Shark”, nga këndi i interesave të Shqipërisë, edhe ngjarjet e përditshme ndërkombëtare. Në publicistikën e këtyre viteve morën pjesë gjithashtu, ndonëse në mënyrë më të kufizuar, Jani Vretoja, Thimi Mitkoja dhe shumë atdhetarë të tjerë, të cilët i botuan shkrimet e tyre pa emrin e autorit. Një kontribut të rëndësishëm dha në këtë fushë edhe Jeronim de Rada, një nga arbëreshët më të shquar të Italisë.
Ndërmjet traktateve politike të këtyre viteve, vendin kryesor e zë vepra e Pashko Vasës “E vërteta mbi Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët”, e cila u botua më 1879 frëngjisht, anglisht e gjermanisht, kurse një vit më vonë u përkthye turqisht e greqisht. Me këtë vepër autori kishte për qëllim, sikurse shkruante vetë, ta bënte të njohur popullin shqiptar para botës së qytetëruar “me cilësitë, me të metat, me nevojat dhe me shpresat e tij”, të tregonte origjinën e tij si një nga popujt më të lashtë të Evropës, të përshkruante fazat që ai kishte kaluar gjatë shekujve, ta mbronte nga armiqtë keqdashës që e kishin përbuzur dhe të argumentonte të drejtat kombëtare që i takonin, duke përfshirë edhe atë të bashkimit të vilajeteve shqiptare në një vilajet të vetëm, që do të shënonte një hap drejt autonomisë së Shqipërisë.
Çështjes së aleatëve të shqiptarëve në luftën e tyre kombëtare iu kushtuan dy traktate të veçanta. Në njërin prej tyre, të botuar bullgarisht në Sofje më 1879 nga Jusuf Ali beu, me titull “Bisedime të ditës që meritojnë vëmendje”, autori shprehte mendimin se shqiptarët e bullgarët kishin mjaft interesa të përbashkëta, të cilët krijonin mundësinë për të qenë bashkëluftëtarë. Në tjetrën, të botuar greqisht në Athinë më 1880 nga Thimi Brandi, me titull “Ankime të shqiptarëve”, mbrohej teza se shqiptarët e grekët rrezikoheshin njësoj nga rritja e shteteve sllave, se asnjëra nga të dyja palët nuk mund të shpresonte te Fuqitë e Mëdha, se historia u diktonte rrugën e bashkëpunimit të ngushtë politik dhe se këtë bashkëpunim e pengonin vetëm qarqet zyrtare greke, të cilat mendonin pa të drejtë se me zhvillimin e saj lëvizja kulturore shqiptare do të pakësonte shkëlqimin e helenizmit. Një vend të rëndësishëm në letërsinë politike të këtyre viteve zë, më në fund, broshura “Shqiptarët dhe demonstrata navale përpara jurisë eprore të shtypit”, që një autor anonim shqiptar e botoi frëngjisht më 1880, për qëndresën që organizoi Lidhja e Prizrenit në mbrojtje të Ulqinit. Në këtë broshurë autori u bën një akuzë të ashpër Fuqive të Mëdha në përgjithësi dhe qeverisë britanike në veçanti, të cilat, në vend që të përkrahnin idenë e krijimit të një shteti kombëtar shqiptar si e vetmja rrugë e drejtë e zgjidhjes së Krizës Lindore, dërguan flotën e tyre luftarake për të shtypur me dhunë të drejtat legjitime të një populli liridashës.
Shkrimet publicistike dhe traktatet politike trajtojnë po atë temë që frymëzuan protestat e memorandumet e kësaj periudhe - njohjen e shqiptarëve në arenën ndërkombëtare si një komb i formuar plotësisht dhe miratimin e të drejtës së tyre supreme për të pasur shtetin kombëtar në kufijtë e tyre etnikë.
Me këto shkrime e traktate autorët sollën një varg argumentesh historike, filozofike, etnografike, filologjike e politike, që provonin se shqiptarët i kishin të gjitha vetitë për të qenë një komb dhe për të formuar shtetin e vet. Një nga argumentet e dorës së parë ishte prejardhja e shqiptarëve nga ilirët, të cilët njiheshin si pasardhës të pellazgëve, pra, lashtësia e tyre shprehej në lashtësinë e autoktonisë, të gjuhës e të kulturës. Ata kritikuan tezën pseudoshkencore të përhapur në ato vite, sipas së cilës nuk kishte një gjuhë të vetme shqipe, por aq gjuhë sa ishin dialektet e saj ose tezën tjetër se të folmet e saj ishin “dialekte të bastardhuara” të greqishtes a të latinishtes dhe mbrojtën pikëpamjen, të cilën e kishin pranuar gjuhëtarët më të shquar të kohës, se gjuha shqipe ishte një gjuhë më vete në familjen e gjuhëve indoevropiane, se dallimet dialektore brenda saj nuk kishin rëndësi themelore dhe se lidhjet ndërmjet saj e greqishtes ose latinishtes ishin pak a shumë njësoj si lidhjet ndërmjet gjuhëve të ndryshme indoevropiane. Po ashtu, ata sollën argumente të reja me të cilat provuan se shqiptarët e të gjitha besimeve e të të gjitha krahinave kishin të njëjtin formim shpirtëror. Shqiptarët, shkruante Abdyl Frashëri, kanë pasur kulturën e tyre të veçantë qysh në kohët parahistorike; ata u kanë qëndruar besnikë, deri në njëfarë shkalle, traditave të lashta pasi përqafuan jo vetëm krishterimin, por edhe islamizmin. Në Shqipëri dallimet fetare, nënvizonte ai, nuk kanë ndonjë rëndësi përballë dallimeve shoqërore. Shoqëria shqiptare karakterizohej, sipas tij, nga ndarja në krerë e në popull dhe jo nga ndarja në myslimanë e të krishterë. Myslimanët dhe të krishterët shqiptarë, shkruante Pashko Vasa, “flasin po atë gjuhë, kanë po ato zakone, vazhdojnë po ato doke dhe po ato tradita. Midis tyre nuk ka pasur kurrë smirë të rrënjosur, as armiqësira shekullore. Ndryshimi i fesë nuk ka qenë kurrë shkak për t’i shtytur në një përçarje sistematike”. 
Pothuajse të gjithë autorët e kësaj periudhe evokuan në shkrimet e tyre politike figurën e ndritur të Skënderbeut si mishërim i njësisë kombëtare, si simbol i atdhedashurisë shqiptare dhe si flamur i luftës çlirimtare. Në të njëjtën kohë, nëpërmjet emrit të tij të lavdishëm, ata u kujtonin sundimtarëve osmanë se shqiptarët ishin gati, në rast se nuk do t’u njiheshin të drejtat e tyre kombëtare, të përsëritnin epopenë e shek. XV. Veç kësaj, ata u kujtonin popujve të Evropës se vendet e tyre kishin detyrime të mëdha ndaj Shqipërisë, e cila me luftën e saj heroike që kishte zhvilluar nën udhëheqjen e Skënderbeut, e kishte mbrojtur lirinë e tyre nga pushtimi osman. Një vend të rëndësishëm në publicistikën e këtyre viteve zunë shkrimet që mbronin karakterin e programin kombëtar të Lidhjes së Prizrenit nga akuzat e shpifjet e armiqve të çështjes shqiptare, të cilët e paraqitnin atë si një organizatë fanatike islamike të manipuluar nga Porta e Lartë dhe të drejtuar kundër popujve fqinjë të krishterë. Sami Frashëri, i cili u dallua më shumë se të tjerët në këtë fushë, argumentoi me një varg artikujsh të botuar në shtypin osman se Lidhja e Prizrenit u formua nga ndërgjegjja kombëtare e shqiptarëve dhe se Porta e Lartë nuk ka pasur gisht në formimin e saj. “Si mund të thuhet, - shkruante ai, - se Lidhja e Prizrenit është formuar mbi bazën e fanatizmit mysliman, kur aty kanë marrë pjesë pa dallim feje myslimanë e të krishterë, domethënë mbarë bijtë e atdheut?”. Porta e Lartë, shkruante Samiu në një artikull tjetër, jo vetëm “nuk ka pasur gisht në formimin e saj”, por ajo as “nuk është në gjendje t’i ndalojë shqiptarët që të marrin pjesë në të”. Lidhja e Prizrenit, theksonin njëzëri patriotët e këtyre viteve, ka për qëllim të mbrojë të drejtat kombëtare të shqiptarëve dhe nuk drejtohet kundër kombeve të tjera të Ballkanit. “Lidhja Shqiptare, - shkruante më 1879 një atdhetar anonim nga Shqipëria e Mesme, - është lidhje kombëtare. Ajo nuk dëmton asnjë komb tjetër. Ajo dëshiron, kërkon dhe përpiqet me të gjitha fuqitë e saj të shpëtojë kombin e vet duke bashkuar Shqipërinë në një vilajet të vetëm autonom dhe të shkëputet nga prapambetja duke zhvilluar shkrimin në gjuhën e kombësisë së saj. Ajo dëshiron e kërkon të ketë paqe dhe miqësi me të gjitha kombet që e rrethojnë. Ajo respekton e nderon të gjitha kombësitë e huaja dhe të gjitha gjuhët e tjera që mund të ndodhen në gjirin e saj”.
Më në fund, të gjithë autorët dhanë të njëjtin vlerësim për politikën e ndjekur nga Fuqitë e Mëdha në lidhje me çështjen shqiptare. Të gjithë e dënuan njësoj Traktatin e Shën-Stefanit dhe Kongresin e Berlinit. Askush nuk pati iluzione se Fuqitë e Mëdha do t’i merrnin parasysh me vullnetin e tyre interesat kombëtarë të Shqipërisë. Ata qenë njëzëri të mendimit, se në kushtet e atyre viteve rreziku më imediat vinte nga politika pansllaviste ruse, se me synimet e veta ekspansioniste Perandoria Cariste kërcënonte jo vetëm ekzistencën e kombësisë shqiptare, por edhe atë të kombësive të tjera ballkanike, madje edhe ekzistencën e kombësive sllave të gadishullit. Sipas mendimit të përgjithshëm të atdhetarëve shqiptarë, e vetmja rrugëdalje nga situata dramatike, që kërcënonte jo vetëm Gadishullin Ballkanik, por edhe Kontinentin Evropian, ishte respektimi i parimit të kombësisë për tërë popujt. Në rast se Shqipëria do të copëtohej midis fqinjëve të saj, Gadishulli Ballkanik nuk do të kishte kurrë qetësi, pasi shqiptarët nuk do hiqnin asnjëherë dorë nga lufta për të fituar të drejtat e tyre kombëtare. Përkundrazi, theksonte Abdyl Frashëri, në rast se Shqipëria do të fitonte të drejtat e saj, “do të vijë dita kur Evropa do të bindet se shqiptarët i shërbejnë çështjes së njerëzimit dhe të qytetërimit më mirë se çdo popull tjetër i Lindjes”.
*
Shoqëria e të Shtypurit Shkronja Shqip (Shoqëria e Stambollit-1879)*
Hovi që mori lufta për autonominë e Shqipërisë i dha gjithashtu një shtytje të fuqishme lëvizjes në fushën e arsimit e të letërsisë shqipe, të cilat tani synonin jo vetëm të ngrinin në një shkallë më të lartë ndërgjegjen atdhetare të masave popullore, por edhe të përballonin nevojat që shtronte zëvendësimi i administratës osmane me administratën shqiptare.
Që me themelimin e Lidhjes së Prizrenit, u ndje më shumë se kurdoherë nevoja e ngutshme për të caktuar alfabetin e njësuar të gjuhës shqipe dhe për t’i dhënë fund anarkisë që sundonte në këtë fushë. Po ashtu, tani u ndje më shumë se më parë nevoja e ngutshme për të formuar një organizatë qendrore ose, siç thuhej atëherë, një shoqëri kulturore, e cila të merrte përsipër barrën e drejtimit e të organizimit të përpjekjeve për të ngritur shkolla shqipe në gjithë vendin dhe për të zhvilluar me ritme më të shpejta letërsinë shqiptare, duke botuar tekste shkollore, vepra letrare, broshura shkencore e organe periodike shqipe.
Nismën për zgjidhjet e këtyre dy detyrave e mori drejtpërdrejt Komiteti i Stambollit. Për këtë qëllim ai formoi qysh në fillim të vjeshtës së vitit 1878 një komision të gjerë prej 25 vetash, i cili ngarkoi një komision të ngushtë me 7 anëtarë (Sami Frashëri, Jani Vreto, Pashko Vasa, Hoxha Tahsini, Koto Hoxhi, Ibrahim Bërzeshta, Said Toptani), për të zgjidhur çështjen e alfabetit të përbashkët.
Sikurse shprehej disa ditë më vonë Thimi Brandi në një letër që i drejtonte Jani Vretos, formimi i Komisionit Kulturor u përshëndet si një hap i rëndësishëm që “do të vinte themelet e gjuhës shqipe”. Por përpjekjet e atdhetarëve shqiptarë për të formuar një shoqëri kulturore të ligjshme, e cila ta zhvillonte lirisht veprimtarinë e saj në Perandorinë Osmane, përsëri dështuan. Porta e Lartë dhe nën shembullin e saj Patrikana e Fanarit e kundërshtuan kërkesën e paraqitur prej tyre si për formimin e organizatës kulturore, ashtu dhe për botimin e një gazete shqip.
Ndërsa i vijuan përpjekjet për formimin e shoqërisë kulturore, atdhetarët u morën me çështjen e alfabetit. Në fillim të vitit 1879 para komisionit të alfabetit u paraqitën katër projekte të ndryshme për shkrimin e shqipes, të cilat u diskutuan duke pasur parasysh kriteret shkencore, politike e praktike që duheshin për gjuhën shqipe. Prej tyre komisioni miratoi projektin e Sami Frashërit, i cili ishte i ndërtuar sipas parimit fonetik (për çdo tingull një shkronjë) dhe sipas alfabetit latin, të plotësuar për tinguj të veçantë të shqipes me shkronja të huajtura nga alfabeti grek ose të sajuara nga autori. Projektet e tjera nuk u pranuan për arsye të ndryshme, ose pse mbështeteshin vetëm në alfabetin grek (J. Vreto), ose pse nuk i përmbaheshin parimit fonetik (P. Vasa), ose pse për përdorimin e tij duheshin shtypshkronja të posaçme (H. Tahsini).
Në një letër që anëtarët e komisionit u dërgonin më 5 mars 1879 bashkatdhetarëve që banonin në Egjipt, i porositnin të përdornin, sikurse thuhet aty, “këtë alfabet (të cilin) ne shokë vëllezër shqiptarë... me një mendje, me një zemër, me një fjalë, vumë themeli për të shkruar gjuhën tonë shqipenë”. Ai shënonte një hap të madh përpara në fushën e lëvizjes kulturore dhe për rrjedhim pati një përhapje të gjerë në masën e shqiptarëve. Megjithatë, edhe ai nuk ishte shumë praktik, pasi shtypshkronjat duhej të pajiseshin dhe me disa shkronja të posaçme. Kjo e metë shkaktoi më vonë kundërshtime nga mjaft personalitete shqiptare, si pasojë e të cilave çështja e alfabetit të njësuar mbeti përsëri në rend të ditës.
Tre muaj më vonë, komisioni botoi veprën e parë me alfabetin e ri, me titull “Alfabetare e gluhësë shqip”, e cila përmbante, përveç alfabetit të Stambollit, disa shkrime mësimore të përgatitura nga Sami Frashëri, Pashko Vasa, Jani Vreto e Koto Hoxhi.
Për të mos e acaruar më shumë pakënaqësinë e shqiptarëve, të cilët në këtë periudhë i kishte pushtuar vala e lëvizjes autonomiste, Porta e Lartë ngurroi të ndërhynte menjëherë kundër kësaj veprimtarie që po zhvillohej brenda në kryeqytetin e Perandorisë. Këtë rrethanë e shfrytëzuan atdhetarët shqiptarë, të cilët shpejtuan të formonin, pa lejen e qeverisë, edhe shoqërinë kulturore. Pas disa ditë bisedimesh paraprake, ata thirrën në Stamboll, më 12 tetor 1879, një konferencë të posaçme, e cila do të themelonte shoqërinë dhe do të miratonte statutin e saj, sipas projektit që kishte përgatitur Jani Vreto qysh në tetorin e vitit të mëparshëm.
Në konferencën e Stambollit morën pjesë 27 veta, të cilët përfaqësonin, aq sa lejonin rrethanat politike, popullsinë shqiptare të tri besimeve dhe të krahinave kryesore të vendit, që nga Kosova deri në Çamëri. Veç kësaj, ata vinin nga radhët e të gjitha shtresave shoqërore të Shqipërisë. Ndërmjet tyre kishte bejlerë çifligarë dhe intelektualë qytetarë, por shumicën dërrmuese e përbënin emigrantë me origjinë fshatare, të cilët kishin lënë vendlindjen për të punuar në kurbet. Krahas këtyre njerëzve të thjeshtë, aty morën pjesë edhe figurat më të shquara të Lidhjes së Prizrenit, të cilët ishin në të njëjtën kohë edhe anëtarë të Komitetit të Stambollit, si Abdyl Frashëri, Pashko Vasa, Jani Vreto, Sami Frashëri, Zija Prishtina etj.
Më 12 tetor 1879 konferenca vendosi themelimin e shoqërisë kulturore dhe miratoi kanonizmën (statutin) e saj, të cilën e nënshkruan të gjithë pjesëmarrësit. Zyrtarisht organizata u quajt “Shoqëria e të Shtypurit Shkronja Shqip”, kurse shkurtimisht u bë zakon të thirret “Shoqëria e Shkronjëzave”, ose “Shoqëria e Stambollit”. Kryetar i saj u zgjodh Sami Frashëri, kurse pjesëmarrësit e konferencës formuan këshillin qendror të shoqërisë.
Programi i Shoqërisë së të Shtypurit Shkronja Shqip u shpreh në mënyrë të qartë në kanonizmën e saj. Ai nisej nga teza e shpallur qysh prej rilindësve të parë, se çdo komb që nuk e shkruan gjuhën e tij dhe nuk ka alfabetin e vet kombëtar është një komb i prapambetur. Prandaj qëllimi i shoqërisë ishte ta nxirrte popullin shqiptar nga prapambetja duke zhvilluar arsimin kombëtar dhe letërsinë shqipe. Ajo synonte të mobilizonte në këtë veprimtari të gjithë shqiptarët atdhetarë, kudo që ndodheshin, në atdhe ose në mërgim, duke i grumbulluar organizativisht, në degë krahinore të varura prej qendrës. Ajo mendonte gjithashtu të krijonte një fond për të përballuar nevojat materiale të programit të saj. Fondi do të krijohej nga kuotizacionet e anëtarëve dhe nga të ardhurat që do të mblidheshin nga shitja e librave. Sapo të shtoheshin të ardhurat, thuhej në nenin 18, shoqëria do të pajisej me një shtypshkronjë, me anën e së cilës do të shtypte libra, gazeta e revista shqipe. Më vonë, thuhej në nenin 19, kur të ardhurat do të rriteshin më shumë, shoqëria do të ngrinte me shpenzimet e saj edhe shkolla shqipe. Këto shkolla do të ishin krejt të pavarura dhe do të formonin bërthamën e rrjetit arsimor kombëtar.
Krerët e Shoqërisë së të Shtypurit Shkronja Shqip iu përveshën punës për të zbatuar menjëherë programin e saj. Disa javë pas themelimit të shoqërisë ata shtypën në një shtypshkronjë të Stambollit kanonizmën e saj, të cilën e shpërndanë brenda e jashtë Shqipërisë. Në të njëjtën kohë u nis në Shqipëri një grup aktivistësh për të ndihmuar në formimin e degëve të Shoqërisë. Por gjatë vitit 1880 Porta e Lartë kaloi në reaksion të hapur kundër lëvizjes kulturore shqiptare. Administrata e saj ndërhyri me ashpërsi dhe me kërcënime për të ndaluar veprimtarinë e Shoqërisë së të Shtypurit Shkronja Shqip. Ajo nuk dha leje as për botime librash, as për krijim degësh, as për ngritje shkollash shqipe. Në të njëjtën kohë edhe përfaqësues të turkomanëve e të grekomanëve, të institucioneve klerikale islamike e ortodokse, ndërmorën një fushatë të egër kundër veprimtarëve të lëvizjes kulturore shqiptare. Peshkopi ortodoks i Drinopojës (Gjirokastrës) lëshoi një mallkim publik kundër shkrimit shqip. Hovi që mori lëvizja kulturore shqiptare shqetësoi jo vetëm kishën fanariote, por edhe qeverinë greke. Si pasojë e këtij shqetësimi, organet shtetërore të Athinës ndaluan në vjeshtën e vitit 1880 botimin e mëtejshëm të gazetës “I foni tis Alvanias” dhe filluan persekutimet kundër botuesit të saj, Anastas Kulluriotit.
Në këto rrethana Shoqëria e të Shtypurit Shkronja Shqip nuk pati mundësi ta zhvillonte veprimtarinë e saj kulturore brenda Perandorisë Osmane dhe ca më pak në Shqipëri. Madje ajo u detyrua të kalonte në ilegalitet. Ndjekjeve u shpëtoi vetëm dega e Shoqërisë së Shkronjëzave që u formua më 1880 në Bukuresht (Rumani), e cila më vonë luajti një rol të rëndësishëm për plotësimin e programit kulturor të Shoqërisë së Stambollit.

*Letërsia popullore dhe artistike*
Një vend të rëndësishëm në lëvizjen kulturore të viteve të Lidhjes së Prizrenit zë letërsia popullore dhe artistike shqip.
Në letërsinë popullore një zhvillim shumë të begatshëm pati epika historike. Në qershor të vitit 1878, në ditët e themelimit të Lidhjes së Prizrenit, u botua në Aleksandri të Egjiptit vepra madhore e Thimi Mitkos “Bëleta shqiptare”, në të cilën qenë përfshirë mjaft këngë popullore historike të krijuara gjatë dhjetëvjeçarëve të mëparshëm nga poetët anonimë të krahinave të ndryshme të Shqipërisë. Në hullinë e këtyre këngëve eci edhe vepritmaria popullore e viteve të Lidhjes së Prizrenit. Si më parë, edhe tani ajo pati për qëllim të përjetësonte në vargje ngjarjet tronditëse historike dhe të frymëzonte brezat e rinj për betejat e ardhshme. Por poezia popullore historike e kësaj periudhe dallohet nga ajo e dhjetëvjeçarëve të mëparshëm për frymën e saj më të theksuar kombëtare. Uniteti kombëtar i shqiptarëve që krijoi Lidhja e Prizrenit në fushën politike, u pasqyrua kështu edhe në krijimtarinë popullore historike.
Sipas traditës, rapsodët popullorë krijimet e tyre letrare më monumentale ua kushtuan ngjarjeve historike më të shënuara. Në qerthullin e këtyre ngjarjeve tani nuk hynë vetëm momentet dramatike madhore, siç ishin përpjekjet e armatosura me armiqtë e tyre, por edhe momentet politike kulmore. Kështu, krahas këngëve epike që iu kushtuan luftës për mbrojtjen e Lëkurësit e të Gjashtës, të Plavës e të Gucisë, të Hotit e të Grudës, të Kelmendit e të Ulqinit, të Slivovës e të Shtimjes, u thurën gjithashtu këngë historike për kuvendet e Prizrenit e të Gjirokastrës, të Gjakovës e të Frashërit, të Shkodrës e të Dibrës, madje edhe për forume të tilla ndërkombëtare, siç ishte Kongresi i Berlinit. Po ashtu, tani poetët anonimë u ngritën monumente në vargje jo vetëm kryetrimave që u shquan në fushën e luftës, si Mic Sokoli, Ali Ibra, Isuf Sokoli, Col Delia, Çel Shabani ose Sef Kosharja, por edhe ideologëve ose udhëheqësve politikë të Lidhjes së Prizrenit, siç ishin Abdyl Frashëri, Sulejman Vokshi, Ali pashë Gucia, Haxhi Ymeri (Ymer Prizreni) etj.
Të gjitha këngët popullore historike të këtyre viteve kanë karakter epik ose retorik. Pavarësisht se janë thurur nga rapsodë të viseve të ndryshme dhe në mënyrë të pavarur nga njëra-tjetra, ato bashkohen qoftë nga boshti tematik, qoftë nga frymëzimi atdhetar. Nëpërmjet vargjeve të tyre të pasura me figura dhe shprehje poetike, autorët anonimë himnizojnë drejtpërdrejt ose tërthorazi luftën atdhetare të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit. Në të njëjtën kohë ata stigmatizojnë herë me tallje, herë me sarkazëm armiqtë, kryesisht “shtatë krajlat” (gjashtë Fuqitë e Mëdha së bashku me Perandorinë Osmane), rreshtimi i të cilëve kundër Shqipërisë shkaktonte te shqiptarët jo frikë, por krenari.
Krenaria kombëtare, e lidhur ngushtë me besimin për të ardhmen, mbizotëron pothuajse në të gjitha këngët popullore historike të kësaj periudhe. Shqiptarët janë krenarë, sepse asnjëherë nuk i kanë lëshuar armët kundër sundimtarit osman: “Se Shqipnia e ka pas adet / Nga një pashë me mbyt për vjet!”, thuhet në një këngë popullore të këtyre viteve. Sef Kosharja nuk e ndien veten të turpëruar, si dikur kreshnikët mesjetarë, kur mareshali osman Dervish Pasha e dënoi me varje në majën e një lisi. Përkundrazi, ai është krenar se vdes për atdhe (“Po hije m’ka mue, o djemt’e mi / Se kam lanë shpirtin për Shqipni”). Në një këngë tjetër popullore, Dervish Pasha, pasi e shtyp Lidhjen e Prizrenit pyet: Ku ndodhet Sulejman Vokshi, që nuk po e kap dot? Ku u zhduk populli që shkon pas tij? Dhe rapsodi përgjigjet: Janë atje lart në bjeshkë, atje ku zbardhin retë dhe së shpejti do të takohen përsëri me të (“N’ato bjeshkë, te retë e bardha / Q’atje nelt, ku zbardhin ret’/ Kjoft kysmet do’i shihsh opet!”). As Abdyl Frashëri nuk e ndien veten të mundur ose të turpëruar kur kalonte përmes Manastirit i lidhur me hekura dhe i shoqëruar nga xhandarët osmanë, të cilët po e çonin në burgun e Prizrenit. Përkundrazi, këndon rapsodi popullor, “emiri i Shqipërisë” (“udhëheqësi” i Shqipërisë) iu drejtua me krenari e me optimizëm një konsulli të huaj, i cili qeshi me ironi kur e pa të lidhur me pranga: “Ne e mbollëm këtë farë / Po të tjerë shqiptarë / Do ta korrin më të mbarë!”.
Edhe letërsia artistike e këtyre viteve u dallua për karakterin më të theksuar kombëtar luftarak, për lidhjen e ngushtë me detyrat politike, për rolin më të fuqishëm edukativ atdhetar dhe për vëllimin më të pasur të krijimeve letrare.
Vrulli i lëvizjes atdhetare që shpërtheu gjatë viteve të Lidhjes së Prizrenit tërhoqi në fushën e letërsisë mjaft pena të reja, por shumica e krijimeve të tyre letrare mbetën të pabotuara. Përveç “Alfabetares” dhe “Kanonizmës” së Shoqërisë së Stambollit, të cilat ishin një përjashtim, Porta e Lartë nuk lejoi asnjë shkrim tjetër shqip që të botohej në Perandorinë Osmane. Por edhe jashtë kufijve të saj mundësitë e botimit ishin të kufizuara. Vetëm pak shkrime shqipe arritën të botoheshin në ndonjë organ periodik të jashtëm, siç ishte gazeta “I foni tis Alvanias” që dilte në Athinë, ose revista “Iris”, që shtypej në Bukuresht. Për të siguruar një përhapje më të gjerë në rradhët e bashkatdhetarëve, disa krijime letrare shqipe, siç ishte poema “Mori Shqypni” e Pashko Vasës dhe himni me titull “Marsejeza” i Thimi Mitkos, u botuan në fletë qarkulluese dhe u shpërndanë në atdhe me anën e veprimtarëve të Lidhjes së Prizrenit. Pati gjithashtu krijime letrare, të cilat u shpërndanë në dorëshkrim midis bashkatdhetarëve. Kështu ndodhi, për shembull, me poemën “Shqipëria”, të shkruar nga Naim Frashëri.
Lëvizja letrare shqipe u zhvillua kryesisht në gjininë e poezisë luftarake. Kjo u lidh me detyrat politike e kulturore më të ngutshme që shtroheshin para lëvizjes kombëtare në përgjithësi dhe Lidhjes së Prizrenit në veçanti. Si rrjedhim, tematika e rrahur prej saj ishte po ajo që trajtoi edhe letërsia politike e atyre viteve. Në çdo poezi spikat thirrja për bashkimin e shqiptarëve si një trup i vetëm pavarësisht nga dallimet fetare. Të gjithë autorët e tyre dënojnë armiqtë e atdheut - Perandorinë Osmane, Fuqitë e Mëdha, monarkitë ballkanike dhe institucionet klerikale. Të gjithë lëshojnë kushtrimin për të rrëmbyer armët jo vetëm për të fituar lirinë e Shqipërisë, por edhe për të mbrojtur tërësinë e saj tokësore. Në të njëjtën kohë ata ftojnë bashkatdhetarët e tyre për të shkruar gjuhën amtare, lëvrimin e së cilës e vlerësonin si një armë të fuqishme jo vetëm për përparimin e vendit, por edhe për thellimin e lëvizjes atdhetare. 
Krijimi letrar më i frymëzuar i viteve të Lidhjes së Prizrenit dhe në të njëjtën kohë një nga poezitë më përfaqësuese të mbarë Rilindjes Kombëtare është poema “Mori Shqypni” e Pashko Vasës. Me një pasuri figurash poetike, me një patos romantik atdhetar dhe me një gjuhë të rrjedhshme, autori synon të ngrejë peshë zemrat e bashkatdhetarëve në luftë për lirinë e atdheut. Ai e fillon poemën e vet duke kundërvënë mjerimin e atëhershëm të Shqipërisë me madhështinë e saj të dikurshme. Shqipëria, këndon poeti, dikur zonjë e nderuar, nënë trimash të dëgjuar, të cilët në të kaluarën i kallnin tmerrin armikut, tani ishte e shtrirë përdhe si një lis i lartë, gjithkush e shkelte me këmbë trupin e saj dhe askush nuk e thoshte një fjalë të ëmbël për të. Pse ndodhte kjo? Kjo ndodhte, theksonte autori, jo se shqiptarët e kishin humbur trimërinë dhe atdhedashurinë e dikurshme, por se ishin të përçarë nga institucionet fetare, se ishin të ndarë nga krerët në njëqind “çeta” dhe, si rrjedhim, në vend që të bashkoheshin kundër armiqve, luftonin kundër njëri-tjetrit. Pas tablosë dramatike, fillon shpërthimi epik i poetit atdhetar, i cili i fton shqiptarët të lënë mënjanë fetë, të bashkohen të gjithë si vëllezër, të lidhen të gjithë në një besë, të rrëmbejnë të gjithë armët dhe “Para se të humbasë kështu Shqipnia / Me pushkë në dorë le të vdesë trimnia”. Poema arrin pikën e vet kulmore kur autori lëshon thirrjen për të mbrojtur me çdo kusht tokën shqiptare: “Asht toka jonë, t’parët na e kanë lanë / Kush mos e preki! Të vdesim të tanë! / Të vdesim si burrat qi diqen motit”.
Këtë kalim nga nota heroike për të kalurën në gjëmën elegjiake për të tashmen, e përdorën edhe autorë të tjerë të këtyre viteve, si Thimi Mitkoja, Naim Frashëri dhe Nikolla Çako, pasi u jepte dorë që të ndiznin me patos atdhetar zemrat e bashkatdhetarëve në luftën për çështjen e madhe të Shqipërisë.
Të gjithë krijuesit letrarë të periudhës së Lidhjes së Prizrenit janë krenarë për të kaluarën e shqiptarëve, e cila zë fill me pellazgët parahistorikë, ata krenohen për figurat e mëdha që kanë hyrë në historinë e njerëzimit, si Aleksandri i Maqedonisë, Pirroja i Epirit, sidomos Skënderbeu (që, siç theksonte Naim Frashëri, i dha “dërmën” Perandorisë Turke) ose Marko Boçari (që, siç shprehej Nikolla Çako, fitoi kundër “skllavërisë” osmane). Nëpërmjet këtyre evokimeve ata i përgjigjeshin në të njëjtën kohë atij opinioni konservator evropian, që e paraqiste kombin shqiptar si një popull pa histori. Madje, si poetë, ata reagonin më me pasion sesa si prozatorë, duke arritur deri në atë shkallë sa lashtësinë e Shqipërisë dhe të shqiptarëve nuk e shprehnin me argumente historike, por me hiperbola letrare (për Naimin Shqipëria ka qenë gjallë që kur u krijua bota, për Mitkon shqiptarët kanë lindur para se të formohej hëna).
Ashtu si Pashko Vasa, edhe poetët e tjerë e përshkruajnë gjendjen e Shqipërisë së atyre viteve me ngjyrat më të errëta. Ata kanë pika takimi edhe kur trajtojnë detyrat që shtroheshin para vendit. Ç’na duhet trimëria, theksonte Naimi, në qoftë se prej saj nuk fiton gjë Shqipëria? Madje, vijonte ai, sot Shqipëria ka nevojë jo vetëm për trimërinë e bijve të saj, por edhe për diturinë e tyre e në mënyrë të veçantë për lëvrimin e gjuhës amtare. Në një thirrje të vargëzuar Thimi Mitkoja u kujtonte bashkatdhetarëve se për të shpëtuar nga sundimi i huaj dhe për ta ndritur kombin e tyre, duhej të luftonin për tri çështje: për lirinë, për vetëligjësinë (autonominë) dhe për shkrimin e gjuhës shqipe, përveç detyrës që ishte në rend të ditës - mbrojtja e trojeve shqiptare. Madje, të pushtuar nga patosi atdhetar, shpeshherë ata shkuan më larg se kërkesat që përmbante programi politik i Lidhjes së Prizrenit. Në shumicën e rasteve ata u bënë thirrje vëllezërve të tyre jo aq për “vetëligjësi”, sesa për “zbimin e Turqisë” dhe “lirinë e Shqipërisë”, si në kohën e Skënderbeut.
Karakteristikë tjetër e përbashkët e poetëve të këtyre viteve ishte optimizmi për të ardhmen e atdheut. Ashtu si në shkrimet politike, edhe në krijimet letrare autorët ishin të bindur se, me djem trima si ata që luftuan në Guci dhe me udhëheqës të ndritur si Abdyl Frashëri me shokë, Shqipëria e robëruar dhe e prapambetur do ta fitonte një ditë lirinë e humbur e do të hynte shpejt në rrugën e qytetërimit. Në një poezi greqisht, një poet anomin e shprehte optimizmin e vet për luftën e mëtejshme të shqiptarëve me këto katër vargje: “Sa kohë jetojnë bijtë e Gjergjit të Madh / në Shqipëri, / Sa kohë që ata kanë moshën rinore / dhe shquhen për trimëri, / Sapo të vijë pranvera dhe tërfili / të mbijë përsëri, / Karejfili? i shqiptarit do të ushtojë / prapë për liri!”.

----------


## shendelli

*7. LUFTA PËR REALIZIMIN E AUTONOMISË DHE SHTYPJA E LIDHJES SË PRIZRENIT*

Kryengritja e armatosur dhe formimi i qeverisë së përkohshme (dhjetor 1880-janar 1881)
Pas dorëzimit të Ulqinit forcat politike shqiptare dhe veçanërisht Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit e përqendruan vëmendjen në dy çështje kryesore: në atë të pretendimeve greke ndaj Çamërisë dhe në problemin e të drejtave autonomiste të Shqipërisë. Në këtë periudhë u rrit më tej vendosmëria e shqiptarëve për të mos i lëshuar Greqisë asnjë pëllëmbë tokë të Çamërisë.
Të gjitha forcat atdhetare kishin qëndrim të njëjtë për këtë çështje, vijuan të kërkonin që Protokolli nr.13 të korrigjohej në mënyrë të tillë që Greqia të kënaqej jo me vise shqiptare, por me troje greke në Thesali.
Edhe Porta e Lartë, duke qenë e bindur se përdorimi i dhunës për t’i detyruar shqiptarët të hiqnin dorë nga Çamëria do të shkaktonte një kryengritje të re, me përmasa të mëdha në Shqipëri, po kundërshtonte zbatimin me forcë të këtij vendimi. Stambolli u përpoq të përfitonte nga zvarritja e çështjes së Çamërisë për të marrë masat për rivendosjen e autoritetit të tij të tronditur në Shqipëri dhe për të shtypur lëvizjen autonomiste. Megjithëse krahu i moderuar i Lidhjes Shqiptare hoqi dorë nga lufta për autonominë e Shqipërisë, atdhetarët radikalë e vazhduan atë më me forcë pas ngjarjeve të Ulqinit. Në një mbledhje të veçantë që u mbajt në Prizren në nëntor, në të cilën mori pjesë edhe Abdyl Frashëri, u vendos që ky (Abdyl Frashëri) të nisej për në Stamboll për t’i paraqitur edhe njëherë Portës së Lartë kërkesën për bashkimin e vilajeteve dhe veç kësaj kryengritja kundërosmane të niste sapo të shihej se Porta e Lartë do të kalonte në sulm kundër Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit.
Qysh në javën e parë të muajit dhjetor 1880 Porta e Lartë filloi të kalonte shkallë-shkallë në sulm kundër lëvizjes autonomiste shqiptare. Goditjen e parë ua dha forcave atdhetare në Shkodër. Menjëherë pasi përfundoi dorëzimin e Ulqinit, Dervish Pasha u turr me egërsi të jashtëzakonshme kundër organeve të Lidhjes së Prizrenit në vilajetin e Shkodrës, të cilat arriti t’i shpërndante me terror, duke rivendosur pushtetin e administratës centraliste osmane. Mareshali turk u tregua më i egër me partizanët e lëvizjes autonomiste, sesa me pjesëmarrësit e luftës së Ulqinit. Më 11 dhjetor ai arrestoi pabesisht dhe internoi në Anadoll edhe figura të tilla si Hodo Sokolin e Preng Bibë Dodën, të cilët nuk morën pjesë në luftën e Ulqinit, por ishin përkrahës të kërkesave autonomiste, ndërsa Daut Boriçin e izoloi në Stamboll. Arrestime të tjera ndërmori ai në qytetin e Shkodrës.
Disa ditë më vonë Porta e Lartë e thirri në Stamboll Dervish Pashën dhe i ngarkoi detyrën të hartonte planin e një ekspedite të madhe ushtarake kundër Shqipërisë, për të shtypur në mbarë vendin Lidhjen Shqiptare dhe prirjen e saj për kryengritje të armatosur kundërosmane. Në relacionin që i paraqiti sulltanit më 27 dhjetor, Dervish Pasha kërkonte që lëvizja autonomiste shqiptare të shtypej para se të shpërthente një kryengritje e përgjithshme e armatosur dhe për këtë qëllim të dërgoheshin në Shqipëri 40 batalione ushtarësh me dy qendra drejtuese, njëra në Shkodër, tjetra në Shkup, që ekspedita ushtarake të fillonte në Veri dhe pas zgjidhjes së çështjes së Çamërisë të shtrihej edhe në Shqipërinë e Jugut. Në të njëjtën kohë sulltan Abdyl Hamiti II u drejtoi shqiptarëve një thirrje të jashtëzakonshme, ku i cilësonte të gjithë ata që kërkonin krijimin e një vilajeti të vetëm shqiptar si armiqtë më të rrezikshëm të Perandorisë Osmane.
Udhëheqësit shqiptarë i morën vesh synimet e Stambollit, prandaj i shpejtuan përgatitjet për organizimin e aksionit të armatosur autonomist. Sipas planit të tyre, ai do të fillonte në vilajetin e Kosovës, do të shtrihej menjëherë në vilajetin e Janinës dhe pastaj do të përhapej në viset shqiptare të dy vilajeteve të tjera.
Në Kosovë veprimet e armatosura filluan në sanxhakun e Prizrenit, qysh në muajin dhjetor 1880, me një varg sulmesh nga ana e fshatarëve kundër administratës osmane. Fill pas tyre u ngritën banorët e Prizrenit, të cilët dëbuan nga qyteti mytesarifin e sanxhakut së bashku me nëpunësit e huaj. Këtu mbërriti në ato ditë edhe Abdyl Frashëri, që u largua fshehurazi nga Stambolli. Brenda pak ditëve qytete e krahina të tjera, si Shkupi, Gjakova, Luma e Gucia, u çliruan e u pastruan nga administrata perandorake dhe u bashkuan me pushtetin e ri që u ngrit në Prizren.
Vrulli i lëvizjes kundërosmane i nxiti udhëheqësit kryesorë të rrymës radikale, të grumbulluar në Prizren, të bënin hapat e parë për zbatimin e programit të tyre autonomist. Në fund të dhjetorit ata riorganizuan Komitetin Kombëtar të Lidhjes Shqiptare, ku mbeti shumica e anëtarëve të mëparshëm, që ishin edhe ndër themeluesit e saj, si Ymer Prizreni, Abdyl Frashëri, Sulejman Vokshi, Shuaip Spahiu, Ali Ibra etj. Komiteti Kombëtar mori vendime të rëndësishme: të përhapte kryengritjen kundërosmane në krejt vilajetin e Kosovës dhe të thërriste mbledhjen e Kuvendit të Përgjithshëm të Lidhjes Shqiptare për të formuar qeverinë e përkohshme.
Kuvendi i Jashtëzakonshëm i Lidhjes Shqiptare u mblodh në Prizren në fillim të dhjetëditëshit të dytë të muajit janar. Në Kuvend mbajti një fjalim programatik Abdyl Frashëri, në të cilin tha, midis të tjerave: “Porta e Lartë nuk do që të bëjë asgjë për Shqipërinë. Ajo i trajton me përbuzjen më të madhe si lutjet tona, ashtu edhe neve… Le të mendojmë e le të punojmë për vete dhe të mos ketë asnjë ndryshim ndërmjet toskëve e gegëve. Të jemi të gjithë shqiptarë dhe të formojmë një Shqipëri të bashkuar”. Me këtë formulim Abdyl Frashëri nënkuptonte krijimin e “një shteti autonom shqiptar”, i cili, nëse nuk do të njihej nga Stambolli dhe do të sigurohej me anën e kryengritjes së armatosur, do të shpinte vetvetiu në shpalljen e pavarësisë së plotë të Shqipërisë.
Në përfundim të punimeve Kuvendi i Jashtëzakonshëm miratoi, me pak ndryshime, Komitetin Kombëtar të mëparshëm të Lidhjes Shqiptare. Duke marrë parasysh detyrën e re që shtrohej para vendit - zëvendësimin e administratës osmane me administratën shqiptare autonome - Kuvendi e veshi organin qendror të Lidhjes Shqiptare me funksione të plota pushtetore. Për këtë qëllim ai e shpalli Komitetin Kombëtar qeveri të përkohshme me kryetar Ymer Prizrenin, nënkryetar Shuaip Spahiun dhe me dhjetë anëtarë, midis të cilëve ishin Abdyl Frashëri, i ngarkuar për punët e jashtme dhe Sulejman Vokshi, i ngarkuar për punët ushtarake.
Fill pas formimit të saj qeveria e përkohshme u përpoq ta përhapte flakën e kryengritjes çlirimtare në viset e tjera të vilajetit të Kosovës e të shtrinte pushtetin e saj në gjithë vilajetin e Kosovës dhe shkallë-shkallë edhe në tre vilajetet e tjera shqiptare. Në të njëjtën kohë ajo iu përvesh organizimit të forcave ushtarake. Brenda pak ditëve u formuan njësi ushtarake të rregullta dhe pranë tyre reparte shëtitëse që do të shërbenin ku ta lypte nevoja. Në viset e çliruara u ngrit menjëherë administrata shqiptare, e cila hyri nën vartësinë e qeverisë së përkohshme të Prizrenit.
Lëvizja e armatosur autonomiste u përhap me shpejtësi edhe në viset e tjera të vilajetit të Kosovës. Në saje të përkrahjes që gjetën në masat popullore, repartet e Lidhjes Shqiptare të komanduara nga Sulejman Vokshi, më 4 janar shtinë në dorë Shkupin, më 18 janar çliruan pa luftë Prishtinën (kryeqendrën e vilajetit) dhe më 25 janar Mitrovicën. Ndërkohë u lidhën me qeverinë e përkohshme edhe qytetet e tjera të vilajetit të Kosovës, si Peja, Ferizaj, Vuçiterna etj. Nëpunësit e lartë turq u dëbuan nga të gjitha këto qendra, ku u vendos autoriteti i Lidhjes. Garnizonet e dobëta turke u detyruan të mbylleshin në pika të caktuara, prej nga nuk mund të dilnin pa dorëzuar më parë armët. Forcat e Lidhjes Shqiptare zunë urat hekurudhore në mënyrë që të pengohej ardhja e përforcimeve ushtarake osmane. Shoqëria e trenave me qendër në Shkup mori urdhër të mos transportonte trupa e municione për ushtrinë turke.
Në shkurt autoriteti i qeverisë së përkohshme u shtri në Tetovë, në Gostivar e në Dibër. Në Dibër dëbimi i nëpunësve turq ndeshi në kundërshtimin e feudalëve sulltanistë, që kryesoheshin nga Sadik pashë Hoxholli, të cilët, duke mos pasur mbështetje në popullsinë vendase, thirrën në ndihmë dy batalione turke nga Manastiri. Qeveria e përkohshme e Prizrenit dërgoi në Dibër Abdyl Frashërin, që u vendos drejtpërdrejt në selinë e prefekturës, para së cilës u mbajt një miting i madh. Duke iu përgjigjur thirrjes së Abdylit, që në fjalën e tij u kërkoi dibranëve të bashkoheshin me qeverinë e përkohshme, popullsia e Dibrës së Sipërme, qytetarë e malësorë, dëboi më 19 shkurt mytesarifin turk dhe vendosi pushtetin e Lidhjes Shqiptare. Dibra u lidh kështu me qeverinë e përkohshme.
Porta e Lartë u përpoq t’i mbyste me anën e censurës lajmet mbi ngjarjet tronditëse që po zhvilloheshin në Kosovë. Madje jo vetëm shtypi turk, por edhe shtypi ndërkombëtar nuk botoi asgjë mbi këto ngjarje. Atdhetarëve shqiptarë nuk u mbeti asnjë mjet në dorë për të njoftuar zhvillimin e lëvizjes autonomiste, përveçse letrave personale që shkëmbenin fshehurazi ndërmjet tyre. Në një letër të tillë që Sami Frashëri i dërgonte nga Stambolli Jeronim de Radës në Itali në valën e këtyre ngjarjeve, më 20 shkurt 1881, shkruante: “Lidhja e Shqiptarëve që ka kërthizën në Prizren, në Gegëri, ka kërkuar shumë herë, që nga tre vjet e tëhu, bashkimin e Shqipërisë me një provincë me autonomi; po mbretëria gjer më sot e kish gënjyer me fjalë. Këtë herë shqiptarët e kuptuan fort mirë që mbretëria nuk do të bënjë gjë kurrë për ta, dhe Lidhja e Prizrenit ka nevojë të bashkojë Shqipërinë e ta bënjë një me autonomi, a mbase me shkëputje fare pas punësë. Kështu Lidhja mori emrin e guvernës së përdorme (qeverisë së përkohshme - shën. i aut.) dhe përzuri guvernatorët turq nga gjithë vilajeti i Kosovës dhe nga Prizreni, nga Gjakova, nga Tetova, nga Dibra etj. 10 000 shqiptarë të armatosur kanë zënë Shkupin dhe udhënë e hekurtë; 10 000 të tjerë po bëhen gati për t’u unjur në Toskëri. Për pak kohë do të dëgjoni një kryengritje të madhe në Shqipëri”.
Në të vërtetë, në fund të shkurtit qeveria e përkohshme arriti të shtrinte autoritetin e saj në katër nga pesë sanxhakët e vilajetit të Kosovës (me përjashtim të Novi Pazarit): në të Prizrenit, të Pejës, të Shkupit e të Prishtinës. Pushteti i ri u krijua nëpërmjet shndërrimit të komiteteve të mëparshme të Lidhjes në organe pushteti në çdo sanxhak. Po kështu ndodhi edhe me komitetet e kazave që vareshin nga ato të sanxhakëve.
Qeveria e përkohshme synonte ta shtrinte kryengritjen e armatosur çlirimtare në krejt viset shqiptare, në vilajetin e Shkodrës, në Shqipërinë e Mesme e të Jugut. Një kujdes të veçantë i kushtoi ajo sanxhakut të Dibrës, si një hallkë që lidhte gjithë trevat shqiptare.
Veprimtaria e qeverisë së përkohshme u përqendrua në ngritjen e forcave të armatosura shqiptare, në vendosjen e rendit publik, në organizimin e administratës së re e sidomos të gjykatave shqiptare (që u krijuan në çdo sanxhak duke zëvendësuar ato osmane), në krijimin e një buxheti të shtetit shqiptar, nëpërmjet përqendrimit në duart e Lidhjes të taksave shtetërore.
Krahas veprimeve ushtarake, të cilat çuan në çlirimin e shpejtë të vilajetit të Kosovës dhe të disa viseve të vilajetit të Manastirit, qeveria e përkohshme i kushtoi kujdes të veçantë edhe ngritjes së pushtetit të ri shqiptar. Administrata e re që u ngrit në viset e çliruara u pastrua jo vetëm nga funksionarët turq, por edhe nga ata sulltanistë shqiptarë. U morën masa të rrepta kundër veprimeve arbitrare dhe shpërdorimit të funksioneve pushtetore nga nëpunësit e pandërgjegjshëm. Duke i dhënë një rëndësi të madhe vendosjes së një qetësie shembullore, organet e Lidhjes Shqiptare ndoqën me ashpërsi të gjithë keqbërësit e arratisur. Masa të rrepta u morën gjithashtu edhe kundër parisë reaksionare, që u përpoq të minonte pushtetin e ri me veprimtarinë e saj armiqësore. Mjaft prej përfaqësuesve të saj u arrestuan. Për sukseset që pati pushteti i ri i vendosur nga Lidhja Shqiptare në viset e Kosovës, kryekonsulli austro-hungarez raportonte nga Shkodra, më 5 mars 1881, midis të tjerave: “ ... Edhe nëpunësit më të vegjël janë caktuar nga Lidhja; gjyqtar është një qytetar i Prizrenit; taksat që nxirren nga popullsia derdhen në llogari të Lidhjes; nëpunësit i marrin rrogat rregullisht. Lidhja ka kujdes për mbajtjen e rendit qoftë në qytet, qoftë në fshat. Sigurimi publik tani është shumë më në rregull se ç’ishte në kohën kur administratën e drejtonin funksionarët e sulltanit”.
Sukseset që arriti lëvizja çlirimtare në Kosovë ngjallën një entuziazëm të madh në radhët e atdhetarëve shqiptarë. Madje shumë prej tyre filluan të shpresonin se me këtë hov që po merrte aksioni revolucionar çlirimtar po krijohej mundësia për të fituar jo vetëm autonominë e Shqipërisë, por “mbase”, siç shprehej Sami Frashëri ato ditë, edhe shkëputjen e saj të plotë nga Perandoria Osmane. Në këto rrethana qarqet atdhetare filluan të mendonin edhe për formën e qeverisjes që duhej të kishte shteti i ardhshëm shqiptar. Lidhur me formën e regjimit, opinioni publik shqiptar anonte kryesisht nga regjimi monarkist. Ai e përfytyronte Shqipërinë e lirë si një principatë a si një mbretëri me një fisnik shqiptar ose të huaj në krye. Sipas këtij koncepti, Shqipëria nuk duhej të bënte përjashtim nga vendet e tjera të Ballkanit që u formuan si shtete monarkiste. Përkrahësit e regjimit republikan ishin më të pakët. Ndër ta u shqua Sami Frashëri, i cili propozonte për Shqipërinë një zgjidhje origjinale, një republikë me një kryesi kolegjiale. “Në u bëftë dot Shqipëria më vete, - shkruante Sami Frashëri në letrën e përmendur drejtuar De Radës, - nuk do të kemi nevojë për princër as të krishterë as muhamedanë që të na rrjepnë e të na pinë gjaknë. Vendi ynë mund edhe do të guvernohet (të qeveriset - shën. i aut.) prej një farë dhimokratije, prej pleqet”. Kjo pikëpamje për të vendosur në Shqipëri një regjim republikan me një presidencë kolegjale përfaqësonte mendimin më përparimtar të shprehur deri atëherë nga lëvizja demokratike shqiptare.
Pas sukseseve që korri lëvizja në vilajetin e Kosovës e në sanxhakun e Dibrës, pritej që ajo të shtrihej edhe në viset e tjera të vendit. Në të vërtetë, në Shqipërinë e Jugut atdhetarët prisnin çastin e përshtatshëm për t’u hedhur në veprim. Shenjën do ta jepte Abdyl Frashëri në varësi të ecurisë të bisedimeve turko-greke dhe të zhvillimit të ngjarjeve në Kosovë. Meqenëse këtu Porta e Lartë kishte përqendruar forca ushtarake të mëdha për të përballuar një sulm të mundshëm nga ana e Greqisë, qeveria e përkohshme e Prizrenit filloi të përgatiste reparte vullnetarësh për të ndihmuar kryengritësit e vilajetit të Janinës, sapo këta të hidheshin në veprim. Por pikërisht ato ditë u krijua një gjendje ndërkombëtare shumë e ndërlikuar, e cila e pengoi shtrirjen e lëvizjes në viset jugore.
Ngjarjet e reja në Shqipëri, të cilat po çonin në prishjen e status quo-së në Evropën Juglindore, pra në ndryshimin e hartës politike të Kongresit të Berlinit, shqetësuan jo vetëm Portën e Lartë, por edhe Fuqitë e Mëdha. Shqetësimin e tyre e rriti më tej qëndrimi i Greqisë, e cila, duke përfituar nga kryengritja shqiptare, filloi ta kërcënonte Perandorinë Osmane me luftë për ta detyruar që t’i lëshonte asaj Çamërinë e Thesalinë. Ndërlikimet e mëdha që po krijoheshin në Gadishullin Ballkanik nga sukseset e Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare i detyruan Fuqitë e Mëdha të ndërhynin energjikisht për t’i detyruar Stambollin e Athinën që t’i jepnin fund çështjes së kufirit turko-grek, me qëllim që Porta e Lartë t’i kishte duart të lira për të shtypur Lidhjen e Prizrenit dhe kryengritjen e saj të armatosur.
Për t’i bërë ballë këtij komploti ndërkombëtar që po organizohej kundër Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare, udhëheqësit e Lidhjes së Prizrenit u orvatën përsëri të siguronin një pikëmbështetje të jashtme. Rastin ua dha Greqia me gatishmërinë e saj për të hyrë në luftë kundër Perandorisë Osmane. Në këto rrethana, udhëheqësit e lëvizjes kombëtare me Abdyl Frashërin në krye, u kthyen te projekti i tyre i vjetër për të lidhur një aleancë politike e ushtarake me Greqinë, sipas së cilës, në përfundim të luftës së përbashkët kundër Stambollit, Athina do të aneksonte provincën greke të Thesalisë, kurse shqiptarët do të fitonin pavarësinë kombëtare në kufijtë e tyre etnikë, duke përfshirë këtu edhe viset shqiptare të Çamërisë.
Në fillim qeveria e Athinës u tregua e interesuar për bisedimet shqiptaro-greke, të cilat u zhvilluan në Korfuz. Por shpejt u pa se ajo nuk kishte hequr dorë nga platforma e saj, që parashikonte aneksimin e vilajetit të Janinës nga Greqia dhe bashkimin e Shqipërisë me Greqinë në formën e një shteti dualist. Veç kësaj, ndërsa vijonin bisedimet e Korfuzit, presioni i Fuqive të Mëdha ndaj Stambollit dhe Athinës u rrit aq shumë, sa Porta e Lartë e qeveria greke u detyruan të bënin lëshime dhe t’i jepnin fund grindjes rreth kufirit të tyre të ri. Sipas protokollit, që u nënshkrua më 27 mars 1881, Perandoria Osmane pranoi t’i lëshonte Greqisë pjesën më të madhe të Thesalisë, afërsisht deri në lumin Selemvria dhe një pjesë shumë të vogël në këndin juglindor të Epirit, konkretisht qytetin e Artës së bashku me rrethinat e tij. Ky vendim i Fuqive të Mëdha u mor për shkak të qëndresës gati trevjeçare të Lidhjes Shqiptare, e cila luftoi me vendosmëri për të mos lëshuar asnjë pëllëmbë tokë shqiptare në vilajetin e Janinës (Epir).
Qëndrimi i Fuqive të Mëdha ndaj çështjes shqiptare dhe ndërhyrjet e konsujve të tyre kundër lëvizjes autonomiste ushtruan një ndikim negativ në zhvillimin e mëtejshëm të ngjarjeve në Shqipërinë e Jugut. Veç kësaj, me nënshkrimin e marrëveshjes turko-greke, Athina nuk dëshironte më trazira në vilajetin e Janinës. Madje tani lindi rreziku që, sapo të shpërthente kryengritja autonomiste në Shqipërinë e Jugut, Greqia t’i sulmonte shqiptarët prapa krahëve për të bërë aneksimin e vilajetit të Janinës. Në këto rrethana atdhetarët shqiptarë të viseve jugore ngurruan të fillonin veprimet kryengritëse kundër Portës së Lartë.
*
Betejat e fundit të Lidhjes dhe shtypja e saj (prill 1881)*
Sapo u bind se çështja e kufirit turko-grek po hynte në rrugën e zgjidhjes, Porta e Lartë mendoi se tashmë i kishte duart të lira për të shtypur me forcë lëvizjen autonomiste shqiptare. Për këtë qëllim, disa ditë përpara se të nënshkruhej protokolli i marrëveshjes së kufirit, ajo i dha urdhër Dervish Pashës që të vinte në zbatim planin e ekspeditës ushtarake kundër Shqipërisë. Atij iu dha grada e kryegjeneralit dhe detyra e kryekomandantit të Rumelisë, domethënë të forcave të armatosura të dislokuara në vilajetet e Kosovës, të Manastirit, të Janinës, të Shkodrës e të Selanikut. Ekspedita e tij, e përbërë nga 30 batalione, do të ndihmohej edhe nga garnizonet ushtarake të vendosura në qytetet e Kosovës. Ekspedita do të kishte edhe 7 gjeneralë të tjerë nën komandën e Dervish Pashës.
Goditjen e parë ushtria osmane ia dha Komitetit të Lidhjes Shqiptare në Shkup, të kryesuar nga Jashar bej Shkupi. Ky komitet, ndryshe nga ata të qyteteve të tjera te Kosovës, nuk preku as administratën osmane, as mytesarifin dhe as garnizonin turk të qytetit. Ai nuk pengoi gjithashtu futjen e forcave të tjera ushtarake osmane më 27 shkurt 1881 dhe vendosjen këtu të Ibrahim Pashës si komandant i garnizonit. Më 23 mars Ibrahim Pasha thirri në selinë e tij 11 anëtarët e Komitetit të Lidhjes për Shkupin me Jashar bej Shkupin në krye, të cilët i arrestoi pabesisht. 
Pushtimi i Shkupit, pati rëndësi të madhe për forcat osmane, pasi për nga madhësia dhe pozita strategjike qyteti ishte një pikëmbështetje e fortë për zhvillimin e ekspeditës së tyre në mbarë vilajetin e Kosovës. Për këtë arsye, gjatë ditëve të mëvonshme u shpërngulën nga Selaniku në Shkup forcat kryesore të ekspeditës ushtarake osmane (30 batalione me rreth 20 mijë ushtarë). Më 7 prill 1881 arriti edhe vetë Dervish Pasha, i cili vendosi këtu shtabin e vet. Në të njëjtën kohë aty u shpall shtetrrethimi dhe filluan arrestimet. Për të ngjallur terror në popull, të gjithë anëtarët e arrestuar të Komitetit të Lidhjes, pasi i shëtitën në rrugë të lidhur me hekura, i dërguan në burgun e Selanikut dhe më vonë i internuan në ishullin e Rodosit, në detin Egje.
Sapo ra Shkupi, Lidhja Shqiptare lëshoi kushtrimin në mbarë Kosovën për të rrëmbyer armët dhe për t’i bërë ballë ekspeditës osmane. Qeveria e përkohshme formoi shtabin e mbrojtjes me 25 anëtarë, nga të cilët njihen deri më sot Sulejman Vokshi (që ishte edhe komandant i tij), Ali Ibra, Mic Sokoli, Binak Alia, Sef Kosharja, Halim Efendiu, Zeqirja Aga, Mullah Hyseni, Mustafa Aga, Halil Efendiu etj. Në kohën e fillimit të ekspeditës ushtarake shtabi kishte vetëm 5 mijë luftëtarë. Përpjekjet për mobilizimin e forcave të tjera nuk u kurorëzuan me sukses. Qeverisë së përkohshme i mungonin edhe mjetet financiare për armatimin dhe mbajtjen e tyre. Udhëheqësit e saj vendosën t’i përqendronin forcat ushtarake në rrugën Ferizaj-Prizren dhe ta zhvillonin luftën e armatosur në qafat e maleve midis Ferizajt e Suharekës, të cilat kontrollonin rrugën nga mund të kalonte ushtria turke për në Prizren. Për këtë arsye forcat e para vullnetare u përqendruan kryesisht në dy pika strategjike: në Shtimje, ku u vendos edhe shtabi i tyre nën kryesinë e Sulejman Vokshit; pjesa tjetër zuri vend në pozita më të përparuara, në afërsi të fshatit Slivovë. Për të siguruar ndërlidhjen e shpejtë të shtabit me Prizrenin, u ngrit me të shpejtë në Shtimje një stacion telegrafik. Sipas planit të shtabit të ushtrive shqiptare, në rast se qëndresa e Shtimjes do të thyhej, prita tjetër kundër ushtrive osmane do të organizohej në Grykat e Carralevës.
Krahas përgatitjeve ushtarake, Lidhja e Prizrenit më 15 prill 1881 u drejtoi një memorandum ambasadorëve të Fuqive të Mëdha në Stamboll, që ishte dhe akti i fundit diplomatik i saj, me anën e të cilit, pasi shprehte vendimin që kishte marrë për të mbrojtur me armë të drejtat kombëtare, për të siguruar autonominë e Shqipërisë dhe për ta futur vendin në rrugën e përparimit e të qytetërimit, kërkonte ndërhyrjen e kancelarive evropiane për të ndaluar ekspeditën ndëshkimore osmane. 
Por pikërisht në këtë çast vendimtar u dukën pasojat e dëmshme të qëndrimit të butë që kishte mbajtur qeveria e përkohshme ndaj forcave reaksionare, të cilat u vunë në lëvizje për të penguar mobilizimin në masë të forcave vullnetare dhe organizimin e shpejtë të qëndresës së armatosur.
Në këtë gjendje tensioni të jashtëm e të brendshëm, dy javë pasi ra Shkupi, Dervish Pasha u dha urdhër ushtrive të veta të marshonin drejt Kosovës dhe të zinin qytetin Ferizaj. Për të ngjallur terror në popullsinë shqiptare, gjatë marshimit ushtria osmane, pasi theu qëndresën e parë që ndeshi në Grykën e Kaçanikut, bombardoi me artileri fshatrat që ndodheshin gjatë rrugës. Më 7 prill ajo hyri në Ferizaj. Të nesërmen arriti këtu edhe Dervish Pasha së bashku me shtabin e vet. Sapo u vendos në Ferizaj, ai u dërgoi një ultimatum forcave të Lidhjes duke i kërcënuar se do të merrte masa ndëshkimore të rrepta kundër atyre që do të qëllonin me armë ushtritë osmane. Krerët dhe vullnetarët e Lidhjes nuk lëvizën nga pozitat e tyre. Vetëm disa krerë, midis tyre edhe Ali pashë Gucia, u paraqitën te Dervish Pasha duke i shprehur besnikërinë e tyre ndaj sulltanit dhe duke dënuar aksionin autonomist të Lidhjes së Prizrenit.
Dervish Pasha u përgatit për më shumë se dhjetë ditë para se të nisej ekspedita nga Ferizaj në Prizren. Pasi dështuan orvatjet e tij për të përçarë udhëheqësit e Lidhjes, ai ndërmori për katër ditë me radhë (16-19 prill) disa operacione ushtarake të kufizuara për të zbuluar numrin e vullnetarëve shqiptarë dhe pozitat e tyre. Më 20 prill 1881 ushtritë osmane të ndara në dy kolona morën urdhër të fillonin sulmin kundër forcave shqiptare të vendosura në Slivovë dhe në Shtimje.
Ndeshja e parë me ushtritë osmane ndodhi më 20 prill në Slivovë. Edhe pse me municion të pakët, në saje të qëndrueshmërisë së tyre shqiptarët e ndalën për mjaft orë përparimin e armikut. Por gjendja e tyre u keqësua kur hyri në veprim artileria fushore turke. Duke parë dëmin që po u shkaktonte luftëtarëve një bateri e armikut, komandanti i këtij sektori, Mic Sokoli nga Bujani i Malësisë së Gjakovës, së bashku me disa luftëtarë të tjerë, lanë pozicionet mbrojtëse dhe u hodhën drejt kodrës ku ishte vendosur artileria turke. Qëllimi i tyre ishte të sulmonin dhe të asgjësonin baterinë e armatosur, që po u shkaktonte dëme shqiptarëve. Por të gjithë këta luftëtarë trima, së bashku me komandantin e tyre Mic Sokolin, u vranë përpara grykave të topave të artilerisë osmane. Përballë epërsisë së armikut në numër e në armatime, shqiptarët, me gjithë heroizmin që treguan, u detyruan të tërhiqeshin nga Slivova në Shtimje, ku qëndronin forcat kryesore të Lidhjes së Prizrenit.
Beteja e dytë ndodhi të nesërmen, më 21 prill 1881, në Shtimje. Këtu luftimet qenë më të përgjakshme se në Slivovë. Në luftimet e ashpra, të cilat vazhduan më tepër se 2 orë, morën pjesë edhe vetë anëtarët e shtabit shqiptar, si Sulejman Vokshi, Ali Ibra, Binak Alia, Rustem Sadria e të tjerë. Edhe këtu vullnetarët shqiptarë luftuan me heroizëm të rrallë, por nën breshërinë e dendur të artilerisë së armikut dhe kur municioni i armëve të tyre filloi të shteronte, u detyruan të tërhiqeshin në drejtim të Suharekës.
Në betejat e Slivovës e të Shtimjes të dyja palët patën shumë të vrarë e të plagosur: turqit rreth 800 veta, ndërsa shqiptarët 1 200 veta.
Pas Shtimjes forcat e Lidhjes Shqiptare u bënë më 22 prill 1881 tri prita të tjera ushtrive osmane, në Grykën e Carralevës, në fshatin Dule dhe në hyrje të Suharekës, por marshimin e tyre nuk e ndalën dot. Të nesërmen, më 23 prill 1881, pasi theu qëndresën e shqiptarëve, Dervish Pasha, i shoqëruar nga 7 gjeneralë dhe me 24 batalione, hyri në Prizren ku shpalli menjëherë shtetrrethimin dhe bëri arrestime të shumta.
Qëllimi i Portës së Lartë nuk ishte vetëm që të shtypte kryengritjen e armatosur kundërosmane, por të mbyste edhe idenë e autonomisë së Shqipërisë, duke përfshirë këtu edhe kërkesën për formimin e një vilajeti të vetëm shqiptar. Për këtë, pasi shtypi qëndresën në Prizren, Dervish Pasha thirri këtu më 30 prill krerët e dikurshëm të Lidhjes për sanxhakët e Prizrenit, të Prishtinës, të Pejës, të Mitrovicës, të Shkupit, të Dibrës, të Shkodrës, të Manastirit etj., si edhe përfaqësuesit e qarqeve sulltaniste. Ai u kërkoi atyre të nënshkruanin një deklaratë, ku dënohej veprimtaria e Lidhjes Shqiptare dhe sidomos kërkesa e saj për bashkimin e vilajeteve shqiptare, të cilën e quante një akt armiqësor. Këtu erdhën kryesisht krerët sulltanistë dhe vetëm disa nga drejtuesit e moderuar të Lidhjes, si Ali pashë Gucia, Iljaz pashë Dibra, Hasan pashë Dervalla dhe Esat pashë Tetova, të cilët e nënshkruan deklaratën e Dervish Pashës. Si rrjedhim, krerët e moderuar, që e dënuan me shkrim idenë e vilajetit autonom, u quajtën nga sulltani të falur, madje disa prej tyre, si Ali pashë Gucia etj., u emëruan në poste të rëndësishme në administratën e vilajeteve të Kosovës e të Manastirit.
Epërsia e ushtrisë osmane, kapitullimi i elementëve të moderuar dhe pushtimi i shpejtë i Prizrenit shkaktuan tronditje të thellë në opinionin publik të vendit. Megjithatë, udhëheqësit e Lidhjes vendosën ta vazhdonin më tej qëndresën kundër ushtrive osmane. Vatrat e qëndresës tani duhej të organizoheshin në Gjakovë e në Dibër. Për organizimin e tyre shkuan Sulejman Vokshi në Gjakovë dhe Abdyl Frashëri në Dibër.
Sipas planit të ri, forcat dibrane duhej të sulmonin Shkupin për t’u marrë krahët ushtrive osmane, gjë që do të ndihmonte vullnetarët gjakovarë të kundërsulmonin për të rimarrë Prizrenin. Por në Dibër Abdyl Frashëri gjeti një gjendje të ndryshuar. Këtu dibranët nuk deshën të largoheshin nga Dibra për të luftuar kundër Dervish Pashës në Kosovë, sepse mendonin se forcat turke do të sulmonin fshatrat rreth qytetit. Prandaj malësorët dibranë vendosën që ta kundërshtonin ushtrinë osmane në viset e tyre.
Në Gjakovë Sulejman Vokshi gjeti kushte më të favorshme. Me gjithë reaksionin e disave prej parisë feudale, qyteti e malësia ndodheshin ende nën autoritetin e degës së Lidhjes Shqiptare. Udhëheqësit e saj arritën të mobilizonin forca të shumta, sidomos nga radhët e malësorëve të Krasniqit e të Gashit. Por vullnetarët e mobilizuar nuk ishin të mjaftueshëm për një sulm kundër Prizrenit. Si rrjedhim, edhe forcat gjakovare qëndruan në mbrojtje të krahinës së tyre. Vendosmëria e tyre e detyroi Dervish Pashën të priste ardhjen e forcave të tjera përpara se të ndërmerrte sulmin kundër Gjakovës. Sulmi u zhvillua një muaj më vonë, në maj 1881. Pasi morën Gjakovën, ushtritë osmane shtinë nën kontrollin e tyre të gjitha qytetet e tjera të Kosovës. Por në malësitë e Gjakovës, të Dibrës e të Lumës qëndresa e armatosur kundër ushtrive osmane vazhdoi me sulme e kundërsulme nga të dyja palët, deri në vjeshtë 1881.
Në përfundim të ekspeditës ushtarake osmane, Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit u shpërnda. Pushtetin në vilajetin e Kosovës e mori kudo administrata e Portës së Lartë. Vendosja e saj u shoqërua me një terror të pashembullt për Shqipërinë. Dervish Pasha arrestoi dhe dënoi pa gjyqe rreth 7 mijë veta, udhëheqës e veprimtarë të Lidhjes, 3 mijë në Kosovë dhe 4 mijë në vilajetet e Shkodrës, të Manastirit e të Janinës. Midis të vrarëve në luftimet që u bënë në Slivovë e në Shtimje, përveç Mic Sokolit, qenë edhe veprimtarë të tjerë të Lidhjes dhe luftëtarë të ushtrisë së saj, si Rustem Sadria, Seit Suhareka, Mehmet Smaili, Ali Ibrahimi e të tjerë, ndërsa nga ata që u kapën dhe u ekzekutuan pa gjyq Ali Nimani (oficer karriere), Mulla Hyseni e Sef Kosharja.
Dervish Pasha u përpoq të shtinte në dorë me çdo kusht udhëheqësit e lëvizjes autonomiste shqiptare dhe të qëndresës së armatosur kundërosmane. Kryetari i qeverisë së përkohshme, Ymer Prizreni, u fsheh për disa kohë në Malësinë e Gjakovës, pastaj mërgoi në Mal të Zi (Ulqin). Ai nuk pranoi asgjë nga ofertat për falje e për ofiqe të larta që i dha sulltani dhe qëndroi në mërgim derisa vdiq (1884). Sulejman Vokshi qëndroi gati pesë vjet i arratisur gjithashtu në Malësinë e Gjakovës. Gjatë kësaj kohe ai organizoi një kryengritje tjetër kundër pushtuesit osman, që shpërtheu në Kosovë më 1885. Me shtypjen e saj u kap dhe u dënua rëndë. Abdyl Frashëri u nis në këtë kohë për në Shqipërinë e Jugut. Por Dervish Pasha, i cili donte ta shtinte me çdo kusht në dorë, u dha urdhra të rreptë organeve të xhandarmërisë turke për të zënë të gjitha shtigjet nga mund të kalonte ai drejt jugut dhe caktoi një shumë të madhe për atë që do ta kapte të gjallë ose të vdekur. Abdyli u shpëtoi ndjekjeve qeveritare gjatë udhëtimit të fshehtë në rrethet e Dibrës, të Matit, të Krujës e të Tiranës, por në kohën kur po kapërcente Shkumbinin, në vahun e fshatit Buqës, afër Elbasanit, u kap nga një patrullë turke dhe u dërgua në Prizren. Këtu u dënua nga një gjyq special me vdekje, dënim i cili u kthye në burgim të përjetshëm. Abdyli u mbajt tre vjet i burgosur në kalanë e Prizrenit, pastaj u internua së bashku me familjen në zonën e Marmarasë. Duke qenë i sëmurë rëndë nga vuajtjet në burg dhe në internim, Abdyl Frashëri u lejua më 1886 të kthehej në Stamboll, ku jetoi i izoluar nën vëzhgimin e policisë derisa vdiq më 1892. U arrestuan gjithashtu udhëheqës të tjerë të Lidhjes, si Shuaip Spahiu, Zija Prishtina, Omer efendi Narta, Jusuf Dohoshishti etj., që u dënuan me burgime e internime të rënda.
Të njëjtin qëndrim Porta e Lartë mbajti edhe në vilajetin e Janinës. Edhe këtu, pasi u dënuan veprimet e lëvizjes atdhetare, valiu i vilajetit, Mustafa Asim pasha, në fillim të muajit thirri në një mbledhje të posaçme në Prevezë të gjithë anëtarët e degëve të Lidhjes Shqiptare të krahinave të Jugut (49 veta) për të dënuar idenë e autonomisë së Shqipërisë. Ashtu si në Prizren, edhe në Prevezë, krerët që nuk pranuan të hiqnin dorë nga kërkesa për formimin e një vilajeti të vetëm shqiptar, si Mustafa Nuri Vlora, Omer pashë Vrioni, Mehmet Ali Vrioni, Dalip bej Përmeti, Seit bej Gjirokastra, Sulejman bej Dino, Qazim bej Preveza etj., u arrestuan pabesisht dhe u internuan në Çanak-Kala.
Pas valës së burgimeve dhe të internimeve, Dervish Pasha iu përvesh detyrës së tretë me të cilën e kishte ngarkuar Porta e Lartë, funksionimit të rregullt të administratës shtetërore osmane dhe në mënyrë të veçantë çarmatimit të popullsisë, vjeljes së taksave, rekrutimit të nizamëve dhe ngritjes së gjykatave perandorake në të gjitha trojet shqiptare. Për plotësimin e kësaj detyre ai qëndroi në Shqipëri bashkë me forcat e tij deri në fund të vitit 1881.
Por, me gjithë terrorin e egër, Porta e Lartë nuk arriti ta nënshtronte plotësisht vendin. Ajo nuk mundi ta shuante idenë që kishte pushtuar masat popullore për autonominë e Shqipërisë, as aspiratën e tyre për zhvillimin e kulturës kombëtare shqiptare. Administrata centraliste osmane u vendos vetëm në qytete e në fshatrat fushore. Fshatrat e viseve malore nuk pranuan as të dorëzonin armët, as të jepnin taksa, as të shkonin nizamë. Çështja e taksave, e nizamëve dhe e armëve mbetën një plagë e hapur për Portën e Lartë. Në kuadrin e lëvizjes autonomiste shqiptare ato u bënë shkak për shpërthimin e konflikteve të reja ndërmjet popullit shqiptar dhe pushtuesve osmanë.
*
Rëndësia historike e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit*
Lëvizja kombëtare, të cilën e udhëhoqi Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit, lindi nga vrulli atdhetar i shtresave më të ndryshme të popullsisë së Shqipërisë dhe u zhvillua në truallin historik të përgatitur gjatë dhjetëvjeçarëve të mëparshëm nga lëvizja e Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare. Ajo shënoi një hap të madh cilësor nga pikëpamja e platformës ideologjike, e kërkesave politike dhe e frontit luftarak, në krahasim me lëvizjen çlirimtare të dhjetëvjeçarëve të kaluar. Lidhja e Prizrenit ishte e para lëvizje çlirimtare me karakter kombëtar, në të cilën morën pjesë të gjitha krahinat e Shqipërisë dhe në të cilën u kombinuan të gjitha format e luftës çlirimtare, që nga kuvendet popullore deri te parashtresat politike, që nga misionet diplomatike deri te kryengritjet e armatosura. Ajo ishte e para lëvizje masive, e cila synoi të përmbushte programin madhor të Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare në kushtet e Krizës Lindore të viteve 70 të shek. XIX - njohjen e kombit shqiptar si një bashkësi të pandarë, mbrojtjen e tërësisë territoriale të atdheut dhe formimin e një shteti shqiptar autonom e demokratik.
Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit shënonte, si organizatë, një hap të madh cilësor nga pikëpamja e funksioneve politike, e shtrirjes territoriale dhe e mjeteve të luftës në krahasim me besëlidhjet e mëparshme. Ajo ishte e para organizatë kombëtare që krijoi degë të saj në të gjitha krahinat shqiptare dhe e para organizatë atdhetare që përdori për interesat e lartë të atdheut krahas pushkës edhe penën. Për më tepër, Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit ishte e para organizatë, e cila jo vetëm u vesh qysh në fillim me funksione pushtetore, por arriti në fund të fitonte atributet e një qeverie të përkohshme shqiptare, pothuajse krejtësisht të pavarur nga autoriteti i Perandorisë Osmane.
Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit për herë të parë sfidoi prepotencën e Fuqive të Mëdha, agresivitetin e monarkive fqinje dhe arrogancën e Portës së Lartë. Nën udhëheqjen e atdhetarëve më të përparuar ajo mundi t’i nënshtronte armiqtë e brendshëm, t’i izolonte bashkudhëtarët e përkohshëm dhe të merrte karakterin e një fronti të gjerë, duke e udhëhequr Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare në mënyrë të shkallëzuar, por gjithnjë në ngritje, derisa arriti në veprën e saj më kulmore, në formimin e qeverisë së përkohshme shqiptare.
Lidhja e Prizrenit u shtyp pasi erdhi deri në pragun e sendërtimit të programit të Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare. Materialisht ajo u shtyp nga dhuna ushtarake dhe nga terrori policor i Perandorisë Osmane. Në të vërtetë ajo u mbyt edhe nga konspiracioni ndërkombëtar që organizuan kundër saj Fuqitë e Mëdha. Por edhe pse u shtyp, ajo pati një varg arritjesh me rëndësi të madhe historike.
Gjatë viteve 1878-1881 u bënë hapa më të mëdhenj sesa gjatë dhjetëvjeçarëve të kaluar në procesin e bashkimit të shqiptarëve, pavarësisht nga dallimet fetare, përkatësia shoqërore, shpërndarja krahinore dhe pikëpamjet politike, në një bashkësi të vetme kombëtare, e cila, për më tepër, u sanksionua edhe në llogoret e luftës së udhëhequr prej saj për të mbrojtur tërësinë tokësore të atdheut dhe për të formuar shtetin kombëtar shqiptar. 
Me qëndresën e armatosur që zhvilloi për mbrojtjen e Plavës, të Gucisë, të Hotit, të Grudës, të Kelmendit e të Ulqinit, Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit tregoi se trojet shqiptare nuk mund të trajtoheshin si plaçkë tregu për të kënaqur interesat e Fuqive të Mëdha ose lakmitë pushtuese të monarkive fqinje. Madje, në saje të kësaj qëndrese ajo i detyroi Fuqitë e Mëdha jo vetëm të rishikonin tri herë me radhë vendimet e tyre në lidhje me përfitimet e Malit të Zi në dëm të trojeve shqiptare, por edhe të hiqnin dorë përfundimisht nga lëshimi i Çamërisë shqiptare në dobi të Mbretërisë Greke.
Me karakterin kombëtar që përshkoi veprimtarinë e saj trevjeçare, Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit e përmbysi tezën që mbronin Fuqitë e Mëdha dhe shtetet fqinje ballkanike, sipas së cilës mohohej ekzistenca e kombit shqiptar; ajo vërtetoi në shkallë ndërkombëtare se populli shqiptar ishte një komb i formuar, liridashës, atdhetar, me aspiratat e veta dhe i vendosur për të krijuar shtetin e vet kombëtar. Edhe pse shqiptarët nuk i fituan gjatë Krizës Lindore të drejtat e tyre kombëtare, në saje të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit çështja shqiptare hyri tanimë në veprimtarinë diplomatike ndërkombëtare si një nga problemet e mprehta që kërkonte zgjidhje në çdo rregullim të ardhshëm të Evropës Juglindore.
Me veprimtarinë pushtetore, që zhvilloi sidomos gjatë muajve të fundit të jetës së saj, Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit hodhi gjithashtu poshtë tezën tjetër të propaganduar aq shumë nga armiqtë e Shqipërisë mbi paaftësinë e shqiptarëve për vetëqeverisje dhe provoi në truallin konkret se ata tashmë ishin të përgatitur politikisht për të pasur shtetin e tyre kombëtar.
Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit i dha një shtytje të paparë deri atëherë edhe lëvizjes kulturore shqiptare; përparimet e arritura brenda tre vjetëve të jetës së saj në fushën e mendimit shoqëror, të letërsisë publicistike dhe të krijimtarisë letrare ishin më të mëdha, sesa hapat e kryer gjatë dhjetëvjeçarëve të mëparshëm.
Lidhja e Prizrenit krijoi më në fund një pikë të shëndoshë referimi si me programin e saj politik, ashtu edhe me formën e saj organizative për lëvizjet e mëvonshme çlirimtare të shqiptarëve deri në fitoren e pavarësisë kombëtare, në nëntor të vitit 1912.
Nga ana tjetër, Lidhja e Prizrenit u dha shqiptarëve edhe një varg mësimesh të rëndësishme. Sukseset e saj treguan se autonomia e Shqipërisë ishte një synim i realizueshëm, por shtypja e saj tregoi se fitorja përfundimtare e autonomisë kalonte nëpër rrugë të vështira dhe se duheshin përpjekje të tjera vigane për arritjen e saj. Historia e Lidhjes tregoi se pengesa kryesore për krijimin e shtetit kombëtar shqiptar nuk vinte vetëm nga Perandoria Osmane, por edhe nga faktori ndërkombëtar. Shqiptarët u bindën se luftën çlirimtare duhej ta zhvillonin duke u mbështetur në radhë të parë në forcat e tyre njerëzore e materiale dhe se duhej të punonin njëkohësisht për të siguruar përkrahjen e Fuqive të Mëdha, sidomos të atyre që kishin filluar të anonin nga zgjidhja e drejtë e çështjes kombëtare shqiptare. Lidhja provoi gjithashtu se brenda vendit Lëvizja Kombëtare Shqiptare mbështetjen politike, morale, materiale e luftarake duhej ta kërkonte te shtresat e gjera të popullit dhe te bashkimi i të gjitha forcave shoqërore e politike të kombit shqiptar, pa dallim feje, krahine e përkatësie shoqërore. Veprimtaria e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit tregoi, më në fund, rëndësinë e madhe që kishte për betejat e ardhshme çlirimtare edukimi i popullit shqiptar me ndërgjegjen kombëtare nëpërmjet shkollës shqipe, të letërsisë shqiptare dhe të publicistikës patriotike.

----------


## shendelli

Kreu V është shkruar nga prof. dr. Kristo Frashëri

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Lishja Shqiptare e Prizrenit...
Sot një periudhë mjaft e lavdishme e Historisë sonë.
Ju lumtë atyre atëherë për gjithë ato që i kanë bërë.
Ministria ka paraljmëruar një Festë madhështore për nder të kësaj Lidhjeje.
Nuk solla asgjë të re ndoshta, por më pëleqn kjo temë shumë.
Dodon i nderuar të lumtë.

Leka nga Prishtina

----------


## Albo

Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit në këndvështrimin e djalit të Abdyl Frashërit. Në çfarë rrethanash historike u mbajt ajo dhe roli i fuqive të mëdha

*Mithat Frashëri: "Ja e vërteta e Lidhjes së Prizrenit"*


Dashnor Kaloçi

Pas pak ditësh mbushen plot 125 vjet nga dita kur më 10 qershor të vitit 1878 u mbajt Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizërenit, e cila në historinë e Shqipërisë është konsideruar si një nga ngjarjet më madhore të kombit tonë. Gjatë periudhës së regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës, përkujtimi i kësaj ngjarje bëhej si një ngjarje e zakontë historike dhe vetëm në vitin 1978, me rastin e 100 vjetorit të kësaj Lidhje, ajo ngjarje u përkujtua me një bujë të madhe duke vënë në funksionim të gjithë propagandën shtetërore. Pas viteve '90, kur shumë nga ngjarjet e historisë së Shqipërisë filluan të shikoheshin jo vetëm bardhë e zi, por me të gjitha anët pozitive dhe negative të tyre, edhe për Lidhjen Shqiptare të Prizërenit pati mjaft debate dhe kontestime të ndryshme si për rrethanat historike në të cilat u mbajt ajo, roli i Turqisë, zbatimi i vendimeve të Lidhjes, pjesëmarrja a po jo në atë mbledje të Abdyl Frashërit dhe shumë e shumë faktorë të tjerë. Lidhur me këtë ngjarje historike, ne vendosëm të botojmë kujtimet e djalit të Abdyl Frashërit, Mithat Frashërit, njërit prej personaliteteve të letrave shqipe, të cilën ai e pati botuar në vitin 1928 në revistën "Dituria", me rastin e 50vjetorit të asaj Lidhje.

*Rrethanat historike para Lidhjes*

"Moti 1928 përfaqëson për ne një pesëdhjetëvjetor historik me rëndësi të madhe, fillimin e lëvizjeve që do të linin përshtypjen e thellë të tyre me emrin Lidhja e Prizrenit, një lëvizje që zgjoi dhe shkaktoi krijimin e Shoqërisë Shqiptare të Stambollit. Mungesa e botimeve në gjuhën shqipe, si edhe të mospasurit sot në dorën tonë të kujtimeve dhe shënimeve të shkruara nga ajo kohë, si dhe akoma fakti që Shqipëria atëhere ishte e vizituar dhe e vizituarshme prej të huajve, na bëjnë të mos kemi sot në duart tona lëndën e plotë për rikonstituimin e atyre ngjarjeve. Për çdo studim historik mbi këtë pikë jemi pra të shtrënguar të bazohemi mbi kujtimet personale dhe mbi të pakta ndihma që na japin do botime fort të kufizuara. Lidhja e Prizrenit lindi nga Lufta Ruso-Tyrke e motit 1877-78. Rusia fitimtare po përgatiste copëtimin e Turqisë, i impononte konditat e saj, i shkëpuste copë toke, disa drejtpërdrejt në favor të saj (në jugë të Kaukasit), të tjerat për shtetet e vegjël të Ballkanit, klientë dhe agjentë të saj. Dhe, në qoftë se për veten e saj merrte thela nga trupi i Turqisë tyrke, prej Ballkanit cënonte edhe tokën shqiptare për një shtet të krijuar rishtazi dhe vetëm truallin arbënor për të tre shtetet drejtpërdrejt fqinjë. Ky **** i çelur befas nën këmbët e shqiptarëve po zgjuante një reaksion si me thanë fiziologjik, hidhte kushtrimin dhe qiste poteren sipas zakonit jetik të popullit, një praktikë kurdoherë e përsëritur, në çdo rast: Lidhja e Prizrenit ndoshta në krye ishte edhe ajo një manifestim lokal kundër shkëputjes së tokës për fitimin e Serbisë dhe Bullgarisë. Këtu është koha të përmendim se me fjalën që figuron si titull i këtij artikulli, nuk duam të dëftejmë vetëm përpjekjet që u bënë rrëzë Sharit: po edhe shfaqjet patriotike të Janinës dhe Shkodrës. S'ka dyshim se ay ndryshim që projektohesh në statutin tokësor të Shqypnisë, zgjonte një reaksion identik, një mbrojtje instiktive edhe në ato dy qendra të tjera: Rusia me një anë po sillte Bullgarinë e Re gjer në Devoll dhe në Drin, në anë tjatër i falte Serbisë Nishin, Vranjën, Kurshunlinë, Leskovcin si dhe Malit të Zi, Podgoricën, Shpuzën, Gucinë, Plavën, tërë duke paraparë për Greqinë një dhuratë nga ana e Epirit. Të tre ballët e rrezikut krijonin tri vatra kundërqëndrimi, prej të cilave, kuptohet vetiu, dy të veriut do të kishin sipërsinë (epërsinë-red) materiale, me shumëcinë e popullsisë, forcën strategjike të pozitës dhe një farë indipendence relative përkundrejt Tyrqisë. Po edhe nga ana tjetër, fuqia morale dhe intelektuale do t'i binte në pjesë të asaj qendre që ishte në jugë. Dhe me të vërtetë kur veriu injoronte gjermë një pikë manevrat e shqehëve, duke qenë larg qendrave të tyre, pra duke mos i parë me sy (se në atë kohë propaganda dhe politika luhej në Petërbugr dhe jo në Belgrad), Janina ishte një vend i lirë i veprimeve greke dhe aspiratat e helenizmës s'shihnin nevojë të fshiheshin ose të maskoheshin. Vetëm Shkodra ndjente drejtpërdret shtypjen e Cernagorës, prej luftrave të pareshtura ndërmjet dy racave. Lufta Ruso-Tyrke po ngjante mbas luftimeve të Alemanjës dhe të Italisë për njësinë kombiare të tyre, pas parimeve të kombësisë që kishin filluar të këqyren si një element preponderant në jetën e popujve dhe të shteteve. Kështu që, edhe Rusia që bënte një politikë thjesht egoiste për rritjen e saj, edhe ajo Rusi që ngrinte armët më tepër për parime fetare si një zihje ndërmjet Kryqit dhe Kuranit, në fund të luftës ishte shtrënguar të dëftejë ide kombiare, të kërkojë copëtimin e Tyrqisë për fitimin e kombeve të ndryshme të Rumelisë në emër të njerëzisë, të racave, të së drejtës dhe jo vetëm të fuqisë. Idetë e ra s'ishin fare të panjohura në Shqipërinë e Poshtme: atje kishte gjetur një hej, një shesh diskutimi epopeja patriotike e Garibaldit, idetë humanitare të Mazzinit.

*Kërcënimi i Shqipërisë*

Në Janinë prapë lufta e motit 1870 kishte zgjuar një interes të madh dhe ishte e natyrshme që çdo lëvizje, çdo parim i ri, do të ndiqesh me një kuriozitet praktik në atë qendër në të cilën nuk mungonte intelektualizmi. E nesërmja e luftës, vajtja e rusëve në portat e Stambollit dhe imponimi i vullnetit të tyre me traktatin e Shën Stefanit, po vinte në evidencë rrezikun që i kanosesh Tyrqisë, rrotja e së cilës në Rumeli po bëhesh fort e dyshimtë. Ky kërcënim ishte edhe më i posaçëm për Shqipërinë: në qoftë se imperatorial otomane po menasohesh (kërcënohej - red) si shtet, trualli arbënor po shtihesh në rrezik si racë, si komb dhe bash në një kohë kur bëhesh fjalë për të drejtat e popujve dhe për parime të njerëzisë. Duhej, pra, që edhe shqiptarët në kundërqëndrimin dhe ankimet e tyre të mbështeteshin mbi argumenta prej një mentaliteti modern. Edhe këtu shfaqet për neve influenca e degës jugore: në Prizren populli, kompakt dhe me armë në dorë, me ndërgjegje për fuqinë materiale të tij, si dhe për supremacinë mbi elementin shka, bazonte shpresat mbi forcën e numurit dhe mbi të drejtën e pronës. Juga me pak e fortë, po më konshiente për të drejtat e saj si racë dhe si komb, vinte në peshë parimet e rinj që kishin përmbysur sisteme të vjetra. Kjo influencë e delegatit të jugës u manifestua edhe në një mënyrë më definitive duke i dhënë lëvizjes një karakter të përbashkët, gjeneral, panshqiptar, duke e nxjerrë nga forma e revendikimeve lokalë, për vatanin e vogël, për vilajetin dhe kazanë; tani mejtimet dhe kërkesat ishin për Shqipërinë e tërë, për mëmëdhenë, për juigën dhe verinë, për myslimanët dhe të krishterët, për çdo çip të truallit dhe çdo individ që flet gjuhën shqipe. Ishte mbase hera e parë që lulja e kuptimit të kombësisë po zinte rrënjë në shkrepat e Arbërisë dhe, kuptohet vetiu se, bima e re do të zhvillohesh me gjithë ngjryat e saj: nga e sotmja te pritmi ishte një i vetëm çap për të bërë. Dhe dita e nesërme zuri të preokupojë lidhjen dhe degët e saj më tepër se gjendja e keqe e ditës: duhesh siguruar jeta e kombit dhe e mëmëdheut duke i bërë këtë komb dhe këtë mëmëdhe t'u njihen të drejtat e tyre, të respektohesh në një mënyrë baraz me të drejtat e atyre popujve në favor të të cilëve kërkohesh të shquhet trualli shqiptar. Kushtrimi dhe poterja e zakoneve të vjetra po transferohesh në një anksion diplomatic; brenga simple dhe instiktive e katundit po merrte formën e një aspirate kombiare dhe patriotike, me një qok më të lartë dhe natyrisht më të largët.

*Çfarë kërkonte Lidhja*

Këndonjësi do të shohë në kaptinën e bibliografisë nomenklaturën e një sërë artikujve të mi në të cilët janë përpjekur të eksponoj punimin e Lidhjes, fazat e ndryshme të veprimit të saj dhe vështirësitë me të cilat kishte të bënte. Mjerisht, gjermë sot, studimet e bëra mbi këtë lëvizje ose botimet relative për të, janë fort të pakë, më të pakë akoma kur e krahasojmë me imponencën e saj fare kryesore. Në shumë njerëz Lidhja e Prizrenit mund të paraqitet si një prej atyre kryengritjeve që populli ynë e ka pasur kurdoherë në vetijë të tij, sidomos në shekull të nëntëmbëdhjetë me Ali Tepelenën dhe Bushatllinë si edhe më pas tyre. Po ndryshimi qëndron mbi pikën që, kur çdo lëvizje e parë kishte për shtytkë iniciale aktivitetin e një njeriu të vetëm duke u mbështetur mbi tendenca lokale të nevojuara prej cirkonstancave të ditës, këtë radhë inisiativa merresh prej popullit dhe qëllimi ndehesh mbi të tërë Shqipërinë etnografike, mbi ditën e veprimit si edhe mbi kohën e ardhshme. Lidhja donte moscopëtimin e Shqipërisë; por edhe kërkonte që toka arbënore të njihet si Shqipëri, të caktohen të drejtat e saj, t'i respektohet jeta; me një fjalë një vend autonom, me administratë dhe sundim të përshtatun. Ishte një interprizë kolosale, me vështirësi të panumërta, së brendshmi dhe së jashtmi, në trup të popullit dhe, më tepër akoma, nga ana e sunduesit të Stambollit. Tyrqia në fillim të lëvizjes dëfteu një kënaqësi duke parë te shqiptarët një mprojtës të integritetit tokësor të imperatorisë otomane; por aspiratat nacionaliste dhe autonomiste të shqiptarëve, mbase edhe më tepër se nga çdo send, kolaborimi i gjithë Shqipërisë dhe i gjithë elementeve fetarë, e bënë Tyrqinë që të shohë te zgjimi i maleve tanë një armik më të madh se nga ushtëritë ruse ose lakmitë e shteteve të Ballkanit. Edhe fuqia brutale tyrke s'mënoi të manifestohet në Ulqin si edhe në Kaçanik. Mentaliteti tyrk në atë kohë nuk pranonte një ide nacionaliste, një aspiratë të bashkët dhe me bashkim; politika e sulltanit që bazuar mbi ndarje dhe çarje; shpresa e sundimit ishte ngrehur mbi antagonizmën ndërmjet toskëve dhe gegëve të krishterëve dhe myslimanëve. Pranonte që malësorët tanë të luftojnë për shtëpinë dhe kullotat e tyre, por jo për një entitet moral që i thonë mëmëdhe.

*Lidhja ishte shqiptare*

Padyshim s'do të mungojnë njerëz që nuk njohin rrjedhjen e punëve ose janë lëshuar në rrëketë e thënieve prej fqinjëve të interesuar dhe besojnë ose kanë besuar që Lidhja është një krijim i qeverisë tyrke. Sa thamë më sipër, janë një përgjigje për të tillët. A mund të thuhet se veprimi i Lidhjes mbeti shterpë? Një veprim, një përpjekje është kurdoherë pëllore: është lidhja dhe nisja e një ekzistence të re, edhe në qoftë se rrëfehet sijsh një rezultat imediat. Në këtë botë sforcimi për të arritur një qëllim ka mbase një rëndësi dhe një vleftë më të madhe se nga qëllimi vetë. Një luftim i sotëm është kapital i magazinuar për kohën e ardhme, një fuqi e mbetur e gjallë që ushtrohet në çdo minutë dhe shfaqet me forcë në ditë nevoje. Edhe kështu Lidhja, tërë duke pasur si pemë vonimin e caktimit të kufisë në Epir për favorin e Greqisë dhe pastaj shpëtimin e asaj cope të madhe të Shqipërisë, pati edhe fitimin më të madh akoma të përgatitë jetën kombiare tonë, t'u japë një kuptim të ri aspiratave të popullit. Që nga ajo ditë, vërtet, fillon shpresa e një shpëtimi, e një jete më se të luftur në formë të caktuar; që atëhere merr një trajtë të kthjelltë ideja e përfytyruar prej fjalës Shqipëri; mbruhen dhe gatuhen aspiratat për një qok të shënuar. Lokalizma dhe kantonizma i lënë vend patriotizmës; tendecat ndarëse dhe mërgonjëse fillojnë të peshojnë drejt një pikë të vetme; krahinat dhe elementet që e kishin kujtuar veten e tyre të ndarë dhe të huaj me njëri-tjetri nisin të njësohen, të ndjehen solidare. Me një fjalë, fiset të bëhen komb. Kjo mbrujtje e shpirtit dhe e dëshirave, krijimi I këtij karakteri të ri nuk bëhesh dot pa një edukatë perseverente dhe të gjatë të bazuar mbi stërvitjen morale dhe intelektuale. Edhe një pemë jo më pak e çmueshme e Lidhjes së Prizrenit qe për neve krijimi i "Shoqërisë e të shtypuri shkronja shqip". E harruar, e përbuzur si një patois (fr. Dialect - red), e shikuar, jo si një vegël qytetërimi por mbase, si një ndalesë përparimi, shqipja, me themelimin e Shoqërisë së Stambollit nis të bëhet e gjallë dhe shpirtdhënëse, të jetë një organ për të dhënë ide dhe aspirata, të zgjojë ndjenja dhe të frymëzojë mendime. Ç'shohim sot, ç'presim nga e ardhmja, ç'kemi të drejtë të kërkojmë nga pritmi, buron nga shoqëria letrare, lindur nga lëvizja e Lidhjes së Prizrenit.

(vijon nesër)

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Rugova: Kam marrë vendim të themeloj dekoratën që do të quhet medalja e artë e Lidhjes së Prizrenit*

Kryetari Rugova takon Këshillin Organizativ të manifestimit me rastin e 125-vjetorit të Lidhjes së Prizrenit 

BURIM QELA
PRISHTINË, 6 QERSHOR - Kryetari i Kosovës, Ibrahim Rugova, është takuar të premten me Këshillin Organizativ për shënimin e manifestimit të 125-vjetorit të Lidhjes së Prizrenit, manifestim ky që do të mbahen nën patronazhin e tij. Pas takimit, Rugova ka theksuar se anëtarët e Këshillit Organizativ e kanë njoftuar me përgatitjet që janë kryer deri tani për shënimin e këtij përvjetori. Përgatitjet kanë rrjedhur shumë mirë, jemi gati që ta fillojmë kremtimin e kësaj dite të rëndësishme në historinë e Kosovës dhe të popullit shqiptar, ka thënë Rugova. Ai falënderoi anëtarët e Këshillit për punën e bërë deri tani. Rugova bëri të ditur se ka themeluar dekoratën që do të quhet Medalja e Artë e Lidhjes së Prizrenit. Ju njoftoj se kam marrë vendim të themeloj dekoratën që do të quhet medalja e artë e Lidhjes së Prizrenit që do tiu jepet shumë personaliteteve të Kosovës, të Shqipërisë, si dhe të viseve të tjera shqiptare në Maqedoni, Preshevë, Mal të Zi e diasporë, e që kanë kontribuuar për mirëkuptimin dhe bashkëpunimin ndërshqiptar, dhe për të tjerët nga bota e jashtme që kanë ndihmuar dhe studiuar letërsinë, historinë dhe kulturën shqiptare dhe kjo do të hyjë në dekoratat më të larta të shtetit të Kosovës dhe këto ditë do të bëjë shpalljen e dekoratave, mirënjohjeve, çmimeve që do ti japë presidenti i Kosovës, institucionet e Kosovës, është shprehur Rugova. Ndërkaq, ministri i Kulturës, Rinisë, Sportit dhe Çështjeve Jorezidente, Behxhet Brajshori, theksoi se çdo është gati për të filluar shënimin e 125-vjetorit të Lidhjes së Prizrenit. Mund të them që çdo gjë është gati për të filluar kremten tonë për shënimin e këtij përvjetori të rëndësishëm për historinë tonë kombëtare, ka pohuar Brajshori, duke shtuar se u kemi bërë shumë ftesa personaliteve të ndryshme nga të gjitha trevat shqiptare, diaspora dhe përfaqësuesve të misionit të UNMIK-ut, KFOR-it për pjesëmarrje në këtë përvjetor. Në anën tjetër prof.dr.Jusuf Bajraktari prezentoi programin e konferencës shkencore, kushtuar 125-vjetorit të Lidhjes së Prizrenit. Sipas tij kjo konferencë do të ketë karakter ndërkombëtar në të cilën do të marrin pjesë 26 studiues të çështjes shqiptare të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit, nga Kosova, Shqipëria, Maqedonia e Mali i Zi, si dhe 11 studiues të huaj në krye të të cilëve do të jetë historiani britanik, Noel Malcolm. Manifestimi për shënimin e 125-vjetorit të Lidhjes së Prizrenit organizohet nën patronazhin e kryetarit të Kosovës, do të mbahet prej 9 deri më 11 qershor në Prishtinë dhe në Prizren. 

_(marrë nga gazeta Koha)_
--------------------------------------

Kam nënvizuar disa fjalë dhe ose vargje të këtij artikulli që vërtetë më kanë mallëngjyer pa mas. Më është dukur sikur kjo dekortatë vjen nga një institucion i Shqipërisë, por në fakt janë nga një Instutucion i Shqipërisë por i trevës së Dardanisë. Hallakatja se nga cila Shqipëri do të jepet kjo dekoratë më kënaqi shumë sepse tashmë Shqipëria është Dardani  :buzeqeshje: . Ose jo, Dardania është Shqipëri. Më mirë të dyja njëkohësisht  :shkelje syri: .

Ju ç'mendoni? Unë jam shumë i gëzuar  :buzeqeshje: 
sinqerisht
drini.

----------


## erzeni

*Mbrëmë në Prishtinë u mbajt një akademi solemne kushtuar 125-vjetorit të Lidhjes së Prizrenit* 

Prishtinë, 10 qershor 2003 

- Mbrëmë në Teatrin Kombëtar në Prishtinë u mbajt një akademi solemne kushtuar 125-vjetorit të Lidhjes së Prizrenit, në të cilën foli Presidenti Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova. 

Merrnin pjesë përfaqësuesit më të lartë të institucioneve të Kosovës, përfaqësues të pushtetit lokal të asambleve komunale, përfaqësues nga Shqipëria, Maqedonia dhe nga të gjitha trevat shqiptare, si dhe nga diaspora. Ishte i pranishëm në këtë solemnitet edhe Naltmadhnia e Tij trashëgimtari i fronit shqiptar Leka Zogu I me bashkëshorten.  


Në këtë akademi solemne foli edhe ministri i Kulturës Behxhet Brajshori, i cili tha se shënimi i 125-vjetorit të Lidhja Shqiptare të Prizrenit për herë të parë pas Kuvendit të Lezhës ka mbledhur kuvendarë e personalitete nga të gjitha trojet etnike. 

Ai nënvizoi se Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit me peshën e saj vazhdon të ketë rrezatime ndikuese shumplanëshe edhe në politikën e sotme të brendshme, por edhe në politikën e sotme rajonale, si dhe në politikën e sotme ndërkombëtare. 

Ndërkaq në vazhdim u shfaq një program i zgjedhur artistik kushtuar kësaj ngjarjeje të rëndësishme të historisë sonë kombëtare. 

Më poshtë po e japim fjalën e Presidentit Rugova mbajtur në këtë akademi solemne. 

*Ibrahim Rugova: Jemi krenar me Lidhjen e Prizrenit që reflekton edhe në kohën tonë për të mirë 
*
Jemi tubuar sot në këtë Akademi solemne për një ditë solemne të historisë sonë, në 125-vjetorin e Lidhjes së Prizrenit. Kjo ditë solemne bëhet edhe më e madhe, sepse për herë të parë po e kremtojmë në Kosovën e lirë, çfarë ishte ëndërr dhe projekt i burrave të mëdhenj të Lidhjes së Prizrenit. 

Lidhja e Prizrenit ishte lëvizje për themelimin e shtetit modern shqiptar. Ishte lëvizje për mbrojtjen e territoreve shqiptare dhe për çlirimin nga Mbretëria Otomane. 

Sot mund të themi se ishte lëvizja më e kompletuar për shtetin shqiptar pas rezistencës së shkëlqyeshme të Gjergj Kastriotit Skënderbeut, i cili për 25 vjet rresht e mbrojti vendin e vet dhe botën perëndimore.  


Lidhja e Prizrenit ishte përcaktuar për t'u inkuadruar me shtetin e vet shqiptar në botën perëndimore.

Më 10 qershor të vitit 1878, u mblodhën në Prizren delegatë nga të gjitha viset shqiptare, themeluan institucionet: Kuvendin kombëtar, Qeverinë, sektorin diplomatik dhe forcat mbrojtëse – ushtrinë e vet. 

Këto institucione funksionuan plot tri vjet rresht. Kuvendi i Prizrenit i kundërshtoi vendimet e Kongresit të Berlinit për shkëputjen e territoreve shqiptare dhe vazhdoi ndërtimin dhe mbrojtjen e shtetit të vet në tërësinë territoriale. Për tri vjet Lidhja e Prizrenit vendosi administratën shqiptare, në Kosovë kryesisht dhe në viset e tjera. 

Më 1881 Mbretëria otomane nuk mundi ta tolerojë më ngritjen e shpejt të shtetit shqiptar dhe vendosi ta shkatërrojë atë me forca të armatosura. Pas rezistencës së ashpër të forcave të Lidhjes së Prizrenit nën komandën e Sylejman Vokshit, të luftimeve që u zhvilluan sidomos në Kosovë, u shua kjo lëvizje e shkëlqyeshme. 

Në këtë kohë njëri nga krerët e Lidhjes së Prizrenit Abdyl Frashëri bashkë me Ymer Prizrenin dhe Sylejman Vokshin thoshte me optimizëm dhe vizion të madh “Ne po mbjellim e të tjerët do të korrin. 

Ky ishte vizioni i burrave të mëdhenj të Lidhjes së Prizrenit, të bindur se shpirti i saj do të vazhdojë të jetojë. Kështu sot mund të themi se Lidhja e Prizrenit ishte një lëvizje e kompletuar shtetërore që i aktivizoi të gjitha fuqitë e një kombi për liri, pavarësi dhe demokraci. 

Pas shtypjes së Lidhjes së Prizrenit shqiptarët u forcuan dhe u konsoliduan në planin e brendshëm kulturor, diplomatik e të miqësisë. Kështu më 1899 nën drejtimin e Haxhi Zekës në Pejë u themelua “Lidhja e Pejës” si ringjallje e Lidhjes së Prizrenit që u pranua në të gjitha territoret. 

Po atë vit Sami Frashëri botoi traktatin e vet një lloj kushtetute për drejtimin e shtetit shqiptar "Shqipëria ç'ka qenë, ç'është dhe ç'do të bëhet". Por edhe kjo Lidhje e Pejës u shua nga Porta e lartë. 

Kështu përpjekjet për liri e pavarësi nuk pushuan as pas shuarjes së Lidhjes së Pejës. Në fillim të viteve 1900 burrat e Lidhjes së Prizrenit dhe brezi tjetër i burrave të kësaj kohe për 34 vjet rresht vazhduan përpjekjet për liri e pavarësi. Kështu më 1912 u shpall pavarësia shqiptare. 

Por kjo pavarësi u cungua me mbetjen e gjysmës së territoreve shqiptare jashtë shtetit që u njoh nga fuqitë e mëdha. Kjo u sanksionua edhe pas Luftës së parë botërore, si dhe pas Luftës së dytë botërore. 

Në vitet '90 me fillimin e përfundimit të Luftës së ftohtë dhe me shkatërrimin e një shteti ku u vendos me dhunë Kosova dhe territoret tjera shqiptare, në Kosovë filloi organizimi i Lëvizjes demokratike për liri, pavarësi e demokraci dhe ndërtoi shtetin e vet. 

Objektiv i të gjitha partive politike të viseve shqiptare u vendos: Kosova e pavarur, shqiptarët në Maqedoni të jenë në strukturën shtetërore, shqiptarët në Mal të Zi të kenë administratë lokale dhe në Preshevë. 

Lëvizja demokratike për liri e pavarësi e Kosovës ishte për integrime evropiane e veriatlantike.
Në saje të përpjekjeve të përbashkëta dhe me ndërhyrjen e NATO-s më 12 qershor të vitit ’99 Kosova u lirua. 

Qe katër vjet pas luftës Kosova ka pasur një progres të mirë në të gjitha fushat e jetës. Kemi bashkëpunim të mirë më UNMIK-un dhe KFOR-in e OSBE-në. Institucionet e Kosovës bashkë me UNMIK-un po përgatiten për zhvillim ekonomik të vendit. 

Pra do të kemi një Kosovë të pavarur, demokratike e paqësore me garanca për minoritetet dhe të gjithë qytetarët e saj të integruar në BE, në NATO dhe në miqësi të përhershme me SHBA. Njohja formale e pavarësisë do të qetësonte këtë pjesë të Evropës e të botës dhe do të shpejtonte zhvillimin ekonomik e demokratik. 

Në 125-vjetorin e Lidhjes së Prizrenit do thënë se objektivat e saj ishin legjitime për mbrojtjen e territoreve të veta, ishin objektiva humane si të çdo populli dhe nuk ishte për marrjen e territoreve e të tjerëve.
Jemi krenar me Lidhjen e Prizrenit që reflekton edhe në kohën tonë për të mirë. 

Nga kjo Akademi solemne përshëndesim Presidentin Bush, Kryeministrin Bler, Presdientin Shirak, Kancelarin Shrëder dhe Kryeministrin Berluskoni. Si gjithmonë përshëndesim Papa Gjon Pali II, që gjithnjë lutet për Kosovën. 

Zoti e bekoftë Lidhjen e Prizrenit! 
Zoti i bekoftë shqiptarët! 
Zoti e bekoftë Kosovën! 


*Presidenti Moisiu uron Rugovën për Lidhjen e Prizrenit* 

Tiranë, 10 qershor 2003 - Presidenti Moisiu nuk do të jetë i pranishëm në festimet me rastin e 125 -vjetorit të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit. Në një telegram urimi dërguar presidentit të Kosovës, Moisiu shprehet se për shkak të angazhimeve të konfirmuara më përpara, nuk ka mundësi të jetë i pranishëm në këto ditë festimesh në Prizren. 

Moisiu uron Rugovën për këtë datë të shënuar dhe vlerëson Lidhjen Shqiptare të Prizrenit, si një burim të pashtershëm frymëzimi për të gjithë shqiptarët në përpjekjet e tyre titanike për pavarësi. 

"Brezat e sotëm e të ardhshëm e kujtojnë dhe do ta nderojnë atë, si një moment madhor dhe krenarie në historinë tonë kombëtare", shprehet Moisiu në telegramin e tij. 

Duke përfunduar ai shkruan: "Më lejoni me këtë rast, zoti President, t'ju uroj Ju, dhe nëpërmjet Jush, të gjithë qytetarëve të Kosovës, gëzuar festën, mbarësi dhe suksese në përpjekjet Tuaja të mëdha për ndërtimin dhe forcimin e shoqërisë demokratike në Kosovës", transmetojnë mediat e Tiranës. 


Presidenti Rugova ka dekoruar 37 personalitete të njohura nga Kosova dhe bota me "Medalje të artë të Lidhjes së Prizrenit" 
        Prishtinë, 10 qershor 2003 - Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova ka dekoruar të gjithë themeluesit dhe veprimtarët e Lidhjes së Prizrenit me dekoratën "Hero i Kosovës". 

"Në kuadër të shënimit të 125-vjetorit të LSHP dhe në bazë të kompetencave kushtetuese të gjithë themeluesit, duke filluar nga Ymer Prizreni, Abdyl Frashëri, Sylejman Vokshi, Vasko Pashë Shkodrani Ferid e Shaqir Curri e veprimtarë të ndryshëm i kam pallë "Hero të Kosovës".  


Dekorimi i tyre është në procedurë e sipër sepse duhet përgatitu. Presidenti i Kosovës, po kështu, për herë të parë ka dekoruar 37 personalitete të njohura nga Kosova dhe vende të ndryshme të botës me dekoratën "Medalja e artë e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit". 

Në arsyetimin e kësaj dekorate, presidenti Ibrahim Rugova tha se dekorata "Medalja e artë e Lidhjes së Prizrenit" u jepet personaliteteve të njohura të shqiptarëve të Kosovës dhe institucioneve me motivacion për kontrbut në të mirë të shtetit të Kosovës dhe të popullit shqiptar në përgjithësi, për bashkëpunim dhe mirëkuptim për shqiptarët dhe integrime shqiptare si dhe për integrimin evropiane e evroatlantike. 

Kjo medalje do t'u jepet edhe personaliteteve të jashtmem, miqtë e Kosovës dhe të popullit shqiptar për kontributin e tyre në ndriçimin e historisë, kulturës dhe jetës së shqiptarëve dhe personaliteteve që e ndihmojnë progresin e Kosovës, tha me këtë rast presidenti Rugova. 


*Të dekoruarit me "Medaljen e artë të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit" nga Presidenti i Kosovës janë këto personalitete:* 

Kosovë: 
Idriz Ajeti, 
Mark Krasniqi, 
Fehmi Agani, 
Adem Jashari, 
Ali Hadri, 
Imzot Nikë Prela, 
Anton Çetta, 
Mehmet Gjevori, 
Zekeria Cana, 
Pajazit Nushi, 
Sabri Hamiti, 
Rexhep Ismajli, 
Muhamet Shukriu, 
Eqrem Kryeziu, 
Jusuf Gërvalla. 

SHBA: 
Xhim Xhema, 
Sami Repishti, 
Xhozef Diogardi. 

Maqedoni: 
Shukri Rrahimi, 
Ali Aliu. 

Mali i Zi: 
Mehmet Bardhi, 
Ferhat Dinosha. 

Preshevë: 
Riza Halimi. 

Itali - arbëreshët: 
Antonio Bellushi 

Shqipëri: 
Presidenti i Shqipërisë Alfred Moisiu, 
Eqrem Çabej, 
Ismail Kadare, 
Bujar Hoxha, 
Azem Hajdari, 
Naltmadhnia e Tij Leka I-rë, 
Ernest Koliqi. 

Nga bota: 
Noel Malkolm, 
Mishel Ruks, 
Robert Elsie, 
Leonard Foks. 

Nga tradita: 
At Gjergj Fishta, 
At Shtjefën Gjeçovi. 


Presidenti Rugova priti Leka Zogun 

        Prishtinë, 10 qershor 2003 - Naltmadhnia e Tij Leka Zogu dje pasdite është pritur nga presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova me të cilin ka biseduar për zhvillimet në Kosovë dhe në rajon. 

Presidenti e vlerësoi si moment historik vizitën e parë të Leka Zogu i Parë dhe e ka falënderuar që i është përgjigjur ftesës së tij për të marrë pjesë në ceremoninë e shënimit të 125-vjetorit të Loidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit.  


Ai tha me këtë rast se ka njoftuar Naltmadhninë me progresin që është bërë në Kosovë, me objektivat e institucioneve tona për zhvillimin ekonomik dhe me atë që ai insiston që Kosova të njihet sa më parë si një vend i pavarur, sepse në këtë mënyrë, tha presidenti Rugova, do të shpejtoheshin proceset ekonomike dhe demokratike. 

"Por në të njëjtën kohë punojmë ngushtë me UNMIK-un që t'i realizojmë objektivat tona", tha presidenti Rugova, duke falënderuar Naltmadhninë e tij për shumë vite që ka përkrahur dhe ka mbrojtur çështjen e Kosovës dhe ka ndihmuar Kosovën dhe lëvizjen tonë në vitet 90-ta për liri dhe pavarësi. 

Ndërkaq, Naltmadhnia e Tij Leka Zogu i Parë, pas takimit me presidentin Rugova uroi që sa më parë të realizohet vullneti i popullit të Kosovës për pavarësi, për të cilën siç u shpreh ai, populli i Kosovës ka sakrifikuar shumë, por ai shprehu dëshirën që Kosova dhe Shqipëria të jenë një shtet i përbashkët. 


Rugova e Shtajner udhëtuan sot në Bruksel 

Prishtinë, 10 qershor 2003 - Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova dhe shefi i UNMIK-ut Mihael Shtajner udhëtuan sot në mëngjes për në Bruksel ku do të flasin para Komitetit për Politikë të Jashtme të Parlamentit Evropian për situatën aktuale në Kosovë. 


Në Prizren sot u zhvilluan një varg aktivitetesh kushtuar Lidhjes së Prizrenit 
        Prizren, 10 qershor 2003 - Sot, më 10 qershor, si para 125 vjetëve, kur u mbajt Kuvendi i Lidhjes s Prizrenit, u bë përurimi i kompleksit të ri të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit, datë kjo kur u mblodhën përfaqësuesit e të gjitha trevave të atëhershme shqiptare në Kuvendin e tyre legjendar për mbrotjen e tokave shqiptare nga gllabërimet e të huajve. 

Ishte kjo një atmosferë madhështore në Prizrenin legjendar, ku kishin ardhur me mijëra shqiptarë nga të gjitha viset ku banojnë sot ata për të kremtuar këtë përvjetor të LSHP, ngjarje kjo nga më të rëndësishmet në historinë tonë.  


Duke folur në këtë tubim ministri i Kulturës Behxhet Brajshori tha: "Jemi këtu në Prizrenin e lashtë, në të cilin para 125 vjetëve u mbajt Kuvendi gjithëkombëtar dhe në të cilin morën pjesë delegatët nga të gjitha krahinat shqiptare". 

Z. Brajshori tha se ky ishte kuvend i unitetit të të gjithë shqiptarëve të lodhur nga luftërat. Sikurse sot edhe atëherë, ishin prizrenasit bujarë ata të cilët i pritën në mënyrën më dinjitoze burrat më në zë të kombit për ta bërë kuvendin, tha ai. 

Kryetari Asamblesë komunale të Prizrenti Eqrem Kryeziu, pasi përcolli përshëndetjet e Presidentit Rugova (i cili ndodhet jashtë vendit), për punët që kanë vajtur kaq mirë në përgatijet e kremtimit të këtij përvjetori, përshëndeti pjesëmarrësit e këtij tubimi nga të gjitha viset shqiptare. 

Si sot para 125 vjetëve nisi shtegtimin e saj ngjarja e më e rëndësishme e popullit shqiptar në historinë më të re, tha Kryeziu. Ndërkaq, 120 e një vit më vonë gjenerali britanik Majk Xhekson, në të njëjtën ditë, natën ndërmjet 9 e 10 qershorit vuri firmën në dokumentin e Kumanovës, tha z.Kryeziu dhe pyeti athua Zoti luan me shifra? 

Duke u përgjegjur, z.Kryeziu tha se sipas 10 qershorëve të Prizrenit duket se po. 

"Kur historianët flasin për Lidhjen e Prizrenit ata shkruajnë për shoprtallimin, për disfatën e saj, por ne besojmë se LP pati një mision tjetër. Është si një lloj ajsbergu, ajo maja që shihet nuk është dhe ajo që nuk shihet është. 

Dhe në këto raste historia e mirëfilltë bëhet pikërisht nga ajo që nuk shihet", theksoi Kryeziu. "Ne mendojmë se ka veprime, zhvillime ose ngjarje një dimensionale, afatshkurta, por ka edhe të tilla, shumëdimensionale afatgjate dhe njëra prej tyre ishte edhe Lidhja e Prizrenit", tha mes tjerash Eqrem Kryeziu, duke përkujtuar qëllimin e ndritshëm të krerëve të Lidhjes. 

I ftuar të përshëndesë këtë tubim, Naltmadhnia e Tij Leka Zogu I përcolli përshëndetjet e përzemërta, siç tha, nga vëllezërit që janë në do troje të tjera. 

Ai tha se e di se çka kanë bërë krerët e Lidhjes së Prizrenit për një atdhe e një komb të përbashkët, duke urur pjesëmarrësit që të kenë atë komb të përbashkët një ditë dhe gjithë të mirat për popullin shqiptar kudo që ndodhet, përfundoi Leka Zogu, duke thirrë: "Rroftë kombi shqiptar"! 

Në vazhdim të këtij manifestim u shfaq një program i pasur artistik. 

Po sot në Prizren për nder të këtij prëvjetori të Lidhjes së Prizrenit në galerinë e arteve në hamamin e qytetit u hap një eksçozitë me fotografi. 

Ndërkaq po në këtë qytet i mbylli punimet konferenca shkencore kushtuar Lidhjes së Prizrenit, në të cilën morën pjesë me kumtesa historianë të vendit dhe nga bota. 


I përmbylli punimet Konferenca shkencore kushtuar Lidhjes së Prizrenit 
        Prizren, 10 qershor 2003 - Në kuadër të shënimit të 125-vjetorit të LSHP-së sot në Prizren, i zhvilloi punimet konferenca shkencore me temën "Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit dhe vendi i saj në histori", konferencë kjo e organizuar nga ASHA e Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë. 

Në këtë konferencë shkencore për dy ditë me radhë, kumtesat e tyre janë paraqitur 26 studiues dhe historianë nga të gjitha trevat shqiptare dhe nga bota, në mesin e të cilëve ishte edhe Dr. Noel Malkolm nga Britania e Madhe. 

Me këtë rast vlen të përmendet kumtesa e Dr. Malkolmit me titull "Diplomatët britanikë dhe LSHP-ja 1878-1880". Ky referees solli para pjesëmarrësve një pjesë të historisë më bashkëkohore gjë për të cilën edhe referuesit e tjerë u përqëndruan në historin e këtyre viteve.  


Në fund të konferencës Dr. Jusuf Bajraktari, drejtor i Institutit të Historisë në Prishtinë dhe organizator i konferencës falenderoi pjesëmarrësit dhe ligjëruesit për referimet, siç tha ai, mjaft të qëlluara dhe u shpreh shumë i kënaqur me rrjedhën e kësaj konference. 

Ndërkaq, Dr. Ana Lalaj, drejtoreshë e Institutit të Historisë në Tiranë përmbylli konferencën shkencore. Ajo në këtë kontekst përmendi luftën dhe sakrificat e popullit shqiptar që bënë të mundur mbledhjen e të gjithë shqiptarëve këtu për të festuar festat në liri, siç është edhe kremtimi i 125-vjetorit të LSHP-së. 


Në Prizren përfundoi festivali tradicional i SHKA "Prizreni 2003" 

Prizren, 10 qershor 2003 - Më 7,8 dhe 9 qershor, me rastin e 125-vjetorit të Lidhjes së Prizrenit, në Prizren u mbajt festivali tradicional i SHKA "Prizreni 2003", i organizuar nga Forumi i Rinisë i LDK-së. 

Veçanti e sivjetme ishte se për herë të parë festivali u mbajt në Kalanë e vjetër të qytetit në Prizren.
Pjesëmarrës në këtë festival ishin shoqëritë kulturo- artistike nga të gjitha trevat shqiptare. 

Në natën e tretë finale, për më të mirët u ndanë shpërblime, Çmimi i parë "Shoqëria më e kompletuar" për nga origjinaliteti, koreografia dhe interpretimi iu nda SHKA “Emin Duraku” nga Zhuri. 

Edhe më këtë rast Forumi i Rinisë i LDK-së dëshmoi se di t'i çmojë dhe t'i kultivojë vlerat e mirëfillta tradicionale e autoktone të folklorit shqiptar. 


Trepca.net

----------


## kastriot

"Nje grup Luftetaresh te Lidhjes se Prizrenit nga Tirana"





Foto origjinale

----------


## Davius

*QËNDRIMI I SHTYPIT ARAB NDAJ LIDHJES SË PRIZRENIT*

Gazeta EI ahram" nr. 120, e 3 nëntorit 1878 nën titullin Shqipëria" shkruante se: një popull i cili kërkon pavarësinë dhe është ...

*Qemajl Morina*

...në gjendje për te të sakrifikojë çdo gjë, është e pamundur të lihet anash para se të ngopë tokën me gjak; shqiptarët nuk janë më ata të djeshmit, ata janë zgjuar dhe janë më të pjekur". 

Jehona e Lidhjes së Prizrenit apo Lidhjes Shqiptare nuk u ndie vetëm brenda kufijve të Evropës, por ajo kishte habitur mbarë botën. Trimëritë e popullit shqiptar dhe flijimet e tij për tokën e të parëve kishin zenë faqe të tëra dhe vendet e para në lajmet e shtypit botëror, e unë do të mundohem të përshkruaj shkurtimisht qëndrimin e shtypit arab ndaj ngjarjeve të Lidhjes së Prizrenit.

Dua të cek në fillim se dëshira ime është t'i jap një kontribut sado të vogël trajtimit të Lidhjes së Prizrenit, pishtarët e së cilës, dhe jo vetëm ata, flijuan gjënë më të shtrenjtë për të mirën e brezave të rinj. Në të njëjtën kohë i bëj me dije të interesuarit se ekziston mundësia e një studimi të Rilindjes sonë kombëtare nëpërmjet shtypit arab, pasi që asokohe kishte lidhje të shumëfishta ndërmjet popullit shqiptar dhe arabëve, e vlen të përmendim se dinastia shqiptare në krye me Mehmet Ali pashën sundonte qendrën e botës arabe  Egjiptin qysh prej vitit 1805.
Kumtesa ime është bazuar në dy gazetat kryesore dhe me të njohura të asaj kohe në botën arabe. Ato janë El vokaië el misrijje"1 dhe El ahram",2 të cilat i kishin ndjekur rregullisht ngjarjet e Lidhjes Shqiptare.

Me traktatin e Shën Stefanit krahina të tera shqiptare u ishin lënë shteteve borgjeze fqinje. Shqiptarët kishin protestuar kundër kësaj padrejtësie. Në gazetën Elvokaie"3 hasim pesë protesta të tilla dërguar konsujve të shteteve të mëdha nga krahinat e ndryshme shqiptare. Populli i Dibrës proteston te ambasadorët e Austro-Hungarisë dhe të Anglisë kur merr vesh se do të mbesin nën sundimin bullgar, duke vënë në pah ndër të tjera: se nuk gjendet në atë anë asnjë bullgar. I gjithë populli janë myslimanë dhe të krishterë të kombësisë shqiptare".4 Protesta të tilla ishin dërguar edhe nga Shkodra, Gucia, Plava, Malet e Shqipërisë Veriore, Prizreni, Prishtina, Manastiri etj.s Në të njëjtën gazetë hasim në protestë'n e dërguar nga Shqipëria Perëndimore Kongresit të Berlinit ku, përveç tjerash, thuhet: Afër një milion shqiptarë, gjysma prej tyre myslimanë dhe gjysma të krishterë të Shqipërisë Perëndimore kërkojnë më shumë të drejta se traktati i Shën Stefanit, pasi që populli shqiptar është popull shumë i vjetër dhe meriton t'i gëzojë të njëjtat të drejta sikurse bullgarët".6

*Çështja e Lidhjes Shqiptare*

Nën këtë titull gazetat arabe shkruanin artikuj të tërë mbi çështjen shqiptare. Gazeta EI ahram" nr. 120, e 3 nëntorit 1878 nën titullin Shqipëria" shkruante për Lidhjen e Prizrenit, anëtarët e saj dhe komisionet e ndryshme per çështjet administrative e ush-tarake, pastaj shpjegon se qëllimet e Lidhjes ishin dy:
1. Mos t'i dorëzohej askujt asnjë pëllëmbë e tokës shqiptare
2. Shqipëria të fitonte autonominë e plotë.
Lidhja Shqiptare mundohej që çështja e popullit shqiptar të njihej sa më mirë nga opinioni ndërkombë'tar. Për këtë qëllim, krahas përgatitjeve pë'r mbrojtjen e Atdheut, vepronte edhe në terrenin diplomatik. Një gjë të tillë hasim në EI ahram" nr. 144, të 24 prillit 1879, ku botohej protesta shqiptare drejtuar shteteve të mëdha e ku thuhej: Shqiptarë't kanë vendosur të sakrifikojnë gjënë më të shtrenjtë për hir të kombit dhe vendit të vet. Ata refuzojnë kategorikisht që Greqia të ketë të drejtë në tokat e tyre".
Gazeta në fjalë vazhdon se ngjarjet e fundit kishin zgjuar te populli shqiptar ndjenjat e diturisë dhe të përparimit. Ata kërkojnë nga Evropa që të mos lejojnë humbjen e popullit shqiptar, i cili s'ia ka besën drejtësisë së shteteve të mëdha, dhe mendon se Shqipë'ria nuk do të bëhet fli për Greqinë.

Lidhja Shqiptare në pranverën e vitit 1879 kishte ndërmarrë një aksion diplomatik për t'ua bërë të njohur qeverive evropiane çështjen shqiptare dhe të protestonte kundër padrejtësive që i bëheshin popullit shqiptar. Kjo detyrë u qe ngarkuar Abdyl Frashërit dhe Ali bej Vrionit, turnenë e të cilëve e kishte ndjekur me vëmendje shtypi arab.
Sulltani i Turqisë duke parë se Lëvizja Shqiptare kishte marrë një hov të madh u premton shqiptarëve autonominë si shpërblim për tokat që do t'i jepeshin Greqisë".7
Përleshjet e forcave shqiptare me ushtrinë serbe në kufi zinin një vend të dukshëm në shtypin arab.8


*Aktivitetet e Lidhjes Shqiptare*

Lidhja Shqiptare dita më ditë vinte duke u forcuar, mbante në dorë plotësisht gjendjen e brendshme, merrte masat e duhura për mbrojtjen e kufijve. Gazeta El Ahram",9 sipas lajmeve të gazetave të Vjenës shkruante: se e gjithë Shqipëria është ngritur kundër Turqisë, flamujt e kryengritjes janë ngritur në fushat dhe malet e saj. Gazeta zyrtare Revolucioni shqiptar" ka shpallur thirrjen për pavarësi në të dy gjuhët, shqipe dhe turke, të nënshkruar nga udhëheqësit e Lidhjes prej myslimanësh dhe të krishterësh, ndër të cilët ishin edhe Prenk Bibë Doda dhe prifti Barto".

Çështja shqiptare kishte arritur kulminacionin në fillim të vitit 1880. Lidhja Shqiptare me organizimin e forcave të saja kishte arritur të pengonte zbatimin e traktatit të Berlinit. Kjo gjë kishte bërë që El Ahrami"10 të shkruante se Traktati i Berlinit ishte fillimi i problemit të Orientit, e jo mbarimi i tij".

Qëndresa heroike e popullit shqiptar kundër lakmive të qeverive borgjeze të fqinjve për mbrojtjen e njësisë tokësore kishte ngjallur simpati kudo në botë. El Ahrami"11 përmendte se: një popull i cili kërkon pavarësinë dhe është në gjendje për te të sakrifikojë çdo gjë, është e pamundur të lihet anash para se të ngopë tokën me gjak; shqiptarët nuk janë më ata të djeshmit, ata janë zgjuar dhe janë më të pjekur".
Kjo gjë kishte nxitur Lidhjen Shqiptare që të dërgonte një delegacion pranë shteteve të mëdha të kërkojë ndryshimin e neneve të traktatit të Berlinit lidhur me Shqipërinë".12
Lidhja Shqiptare ishte gjithnjë në lëvizje dhe ndiqte me vemendje çdo manevrim të shteteve të mëdha në dëm të viseve shqiptare. El Ahrami" nr. 212, i 26 gushtit 1880 botonte një shpallje të Lidhjes Shqiptare drejtuar popullit shqiptar ku përveç të tjerash thuhej: Ne shqiptarët, bijtë e kësaj toke e jo të ardhur në të, që kemi fituar pavarësinë para sa shekujsh, duhet të kërkojmë të kemi shtetin tonë të pamvarur...".
Kah mbarimi i vitit 1880 Lidhja Shqiptare hynte ne fazën përfundimtare, duke u ballafaquar nga njëra anë me diplomacinë e Evropës dhe me Portën e Lartë në anën tjetër, që kërkonin dorëzimin e Ulqinit me rrethe.

Dervish pasha kishte përdorur metodat më barbare për arrestimin e udhëheqësve të Lidhjes Shqiptare; tradhtisht, në fillim, kishte arrestuar Preng Bibë Dodën dhe Hodo Pashën.

Qeveritë evropiane, edhe pse dinin për krimet e Dervish pashës kundër udhëheqësve shqiptarë, heshtnin, duke mos marrë kurrfarë masash. Në gazetën El Vakaie"13 hasim në një artikull ku është botuar f jalimi i Çarls Dilke, mbajtur në Parlamentin anglez, i cili përveç tjerash thotë: Qeveria angleze nuk e sheh të arsyeshme të marrë masa ndërmjetësuese përsa u përket veprave të pashës lidhur me arrestimin e prijësve të Lidhjes Shqiptare me gënjeshtra e tradhti".

Por, me gjithë masat e egra që mirrte Dervish pasha për shtypjen e Lidhjes Shqiptare, populli shqiptar, në çdo rast, sipas mundësisë shfaqte urrejtjen kundër sunduesit otoman duke u ngritur në kryengritje, njoftimet lidhur me të cilat i ndeshim në muajt e fundit të vitit 1881.


*Lidhja mbron tokat shqiptare të Veriut*

Lidhja e Prizrenit, përveç autonomisë, kishte marrë përsipër si detyre edhe mbrojtjen e unitetit tokësor të Shqipërisë nga lakmitë e qeverive borgjeze të fqinjëve ballkanikë.
Shtypi arab i kishte ndjekur me interesim të plotë trimëritë e popullit shqiptar: Ata lidhin besën sipas zakonit të tyre që ta luftojnë kushdo që sulmon dhe kërkon vendin e tyre".14
Lord Bikënsfild (kryetar i Qeverisë Angleze) flet për një sukses" të politikës së tij duke bërë fjalë për çështjen e Orientit në kuvendin e princëve, ku përveç tjerash cek: Pjesa me e vështirë e traktatit të Berlinit ishte rregullimi i kufijve të Malit të Zi, të cilit tash i janë dorëzuar Podgorica dhe Shpuzi pa derdhur gjak".15
Dorëzimi i qyteteve të përmendura pa gjakderdhje i kishte dhënë kurajë Qeverisë Malazeze të ndërmerrte një aksion tjetër për pushtimin e Plavës dhe të Gucisë, duke u dërguar memorandume Portës së Lartë dhe shfeteve të mëdha, por qëndresa e Lidhjes së Prizrenit kishte bërë që kjo pikë e traktatit të mos zbatohej.
Çështja e Plavës dhe e Gucisë ishte bërë objekt shqyrtimi në shtypin e mbarë botës, e gazeta El Ahram"16 e çmonte si çështje politike të dorës së parë".
Plava dhe Gucia, sipas gazetes El Vakaie",17 ishin bërë objekt diskutimi në parlamentet e Evropës, e dëshmi për këto kemi për shembull diskutimin në parlamentin hungarez ku kishte folur lidhur me këtë Baroni Haymerli, i cili kishte mbajtur anën e Portës.

Shtetet e mëdha pas dështimit të përpjekjeve të tyre që t'ia dorëzonin Plavën dhe Gucinë Malit të Zi, kishin vendosur t'i këmbenin këto me Hotin dhe Grudën, sipas propozimit të kontit Korti (ministër i jashtëm italian) me pretekst se banorët e këtyre krahinave ishin katolikë dhe nuk do te bënin rezistencë. Por, në të njëjtën kohe këtu fshefej edhe dëshira e Italisë që të zvogëlohej ndikimi i Austrisë ndër shqiptarët katolikë në bregun lindor të Adriatikut.18 Lidhja Shqiptare kishte karakter kombëtar, mbronte tërësinë e të gjitha tokave shqiptare e nuk kishte të bënte me ndarjet fetare, prandaj të gjithë shqiptarët u bashkuan dhe e penguan zbatimin e këtij plani të shteteve të mëdha.

Prijësit e Lidhjes Shqiptare kishin fituar një simpati të madhe në shtypin arab, vendosmëria e tyre per mbrojtjen e tokave shqiptare i kishte bërë objekt shqyrtimi në botën arabe. Kështu gazeta El Vakaie"19 përshkruan një dialog në mes Ali pashë Gucisë dhe princ Nikollës, ku princi malazez e quan Ali pashën si kryengritës dhe njeri qe s'u bindet urdhërave te sulltanit, pasi që ai nuk iu lëshonte Plavën dhe Gucinë Malit të Zi sipas Traktatit të Berlinit. Por, Ali pasha i përgjigjet duke ia kujtuar se edhe malazeztë e kishin çuar jetën ne kryengritje kundër sulltanit e në këte menyrë e kishin arritur pavaresinë. Për këtë shqiptarët sot i binden vetëm Qeverisë së re (LidhjesShqiptare), e çohennë kryengritje deri sa të arrijne pavarësinë".

Shqiptarët me rezistencën e tyre heroike kishin bindur botën se nuk ishin një grup fisesh që mund të shpartalloheshin lehtë, siç pretendonin armiqtë e tyre.20 Shtypi i huaj i përcillte me kujdes ngjarjet në Shqipëri. Dëshmi për këtë gjejmë edhe në El Va-kaie",21 sipas gazetës Nol Pres Liber", e cila shihte se interesi i Orientit kërkonte që t'u lihej shqiptarëve dhe malazezëve çështja e tyre, duke mos ndërhyrë asnjë nga shtetet e mëdha. Gazeta arabe e konsideronte plotësisht të arsyeshëm këtë mendim.22

Gazeta në f jalë përfundonte artikullin e saj sikur të dinte planet e shteteve të mëdha kundër popullit shqiptar, me këto fjalë: Nëse ato kanë ndërmend të dërgojnë ushtarë, ose e detyrojnë Turqinë të dërgojë ushtrine për të marrë tokat shqiptare nga te zotët e tyre... atëherë parimi i kombësisë për të cilën shtetet e mëdha krenohen se luftojnë t'ia arrijnë qëllimit të tij, nuk ka dyshim se Evropa e ka lëshuar rrugën e drejtë. Nëse ajo nuk do t'ju ndihmojë shqiptarëve është më e arsyeshme tek e fundit t'i lërë të lirë në zgjidhjen e çështjes së tyre".
Lidhja Shqiptare vendosi si më parë të mos dorëzojë Ulqinin, por shtetet e mëdha iu përgjegjën duke dërguar flotën e tyre të përbashkët në ujërat e Ulqinit më 20 shtator 1880, kurse në anën tjetër ushtronin presion mbi Portën e Lartë që t'i bindte shqiptarët me forcë ta lëshonin Ulqinin.23
Shtypi arab i kishte kushtuar kujdes të posaçëm çështjes së Ulqinit. Gazeta El vakaie"24 përshkruan një artikull nga gazeta austriake Korenspondans" ku përveç të tjerash thuhet: Lidhja Shqiptare fare nuk është trembur nga lajmi i bashkimit të flotës dhe arritjes së saj të shpejtë në ujërat e Ulqinit. Ajo s'donte të dinte fare per këtë lajm, por i dërgonte ushtarët e vet në Shkodër".
E njëjta gazete, më 18 tetor e përshkruante gjendjen në këtë mënyrë: Të gjitha gazetat pa dallim ideologjie dhe kombësie pajtohen se shqiptarët janë të revoltuar.. ,".25

Popujt e shikonin me admirim të madh luftën e popullit shqiptar. Gazeta El vakaie"26 përshkruan një artikull nga gazeta franceze Korie Dorian" në te cilin thuhet: Është gjë e pamundur që një popull luftëtar, i vjetër e fisnik, sikurse është populli shqiptar, të lëshojë një pjesë të vogël të Atdheut të tij..."Gazeta franceze i krahasonte shqiptarët me borganesët, të cilët refuzuan t'i nënshtroheshin sundimit të mbretit spanjoll. El ahrami" nuk besonte se ushtria turke mund t'i sulmonte forcat e Lidhjes, pasi që ato mbrojnë të drejtat e perandorisë, e në anën tjetër nuk është sekret se udhëheqësit dhe komandantët më të mirë janë shqiptarë".27

Gazeta në f jale transmetonte thëniet e disave të cilët thoshin se Dervish pasha ishte ai i cili ua kishte dorëzuar Batomin rusëve pa gjakderdhje, e është në gjendje të bëjë një gjë të tillë edhe me Ulqinin.Me gjithë rezistencën e popullit shqiptar, Dervish pasha hyri në Ulqin më 24 nëntor pas një lufte të rreptë me shqiptarët dhe më 26 nëntor ia dorëzoi Ulqinin Malit të Zi.


*Lidhja mbron kufijt e Jugut*

Kongresi i Berlinit nuk kishte cënuar vetëm kufijt në Veri të Shqipërisë, ai e kishte bërë këtë edhe në Jug, ku Greqia merrte Thesalinë dhe Epirin, sipas nenit 24 të Protokollit të Trembëdhjetë. Protestat shqiptare nuk kishin sjellë kurrfarë rezultati. Greqia gëzonte përkrahjen e plotë të Francës, gjoja për t'i bërë ballë dominimit sllav në Ballkan. Çështja e kufijve të jugut kishte zgjuar interesim të madh në shtypin arab, ishin botuar artikuj të gjatë rreth kësaj çështjeje. Gazeta El ahram"28 botonte një artikull të marrë nga gazeta Tajm" ku thoshte: Evropa duhet ta bindë Greqinë të heqë dorë" nga Janina, sepse hyrja e saj nën Greqinë i përngjan hyrjes së një therre në sy, pasi që shqiptarët do ta mbrojnë atë".

Lidhja Shqiptare e Jugut ishte shkaktare që të mbaheshin tri konferenca ndërkombëtare lidhur me kufijt. E fundit ishte ajo e 7 marsit 1881 ku mori fund çështja e këtyre kufijve që konsiderohej ndër problemet më të vështira të Orientit. Ambasadori gjerman insistoi te përfaqësuesi turk që Greqisë t'i jepej edhe Epiri, por ai iu pergjegj se shqiptarët ishin armatosur dhe Porta nuk ishte në gjendje të hynte në luftë me ta.

Lidhja Shqiptare pati sukses të mbronte Janinën dhe Çamërinë nga synimet greke.
Porta e Lartë tash ishte liruar nga problemet e kufijve dhe shtypte me sa fuqi kishte Lidhjen Shqiptare, por shpirti revolucionar i saj mbeti në zemrat shqiptare dhe u trashëgua brez pas brezi deri kur u ngrit flamuri kuq e zi më 28 nëntor 1912, për të kumtuar lindjen e Shqipërisë.

----------------------
1 El vakië el misrij-je është gazeta më e vjetër e botës arabe. Numri i parë i saj ka dalë më 20 korrik 1828, themelues i së cilës është M e h m e t Ali pasha nga Kavalla, vaM i Egjiptit gjatë viteve 18051849. Në fillim dilte vetëm turqisht, pastaj edhe në gjuhën arabe.
2 El ahrami" (Piramidet) është themeluar më 1875 nga I e 1 i m dhe Bushare Tikla, botohej në Aleksandri. fishtë e njëjta gazetë e për-ditshme autoritative që sot del në Kairo. Numrat lidhur me ngjarjet e Iidhjes së Prizrenit janë nxjerrë nga mikrofilmi i redaksisë. Por më duhet të cek se shumë numra të dy gazetave nuk kam mundur t'i gjej në Arkivin Kombëtar të Egjiptit e posaçërisht të gjashtëmujorit të fundit të vitilt 1878, kohës së formimit të Lidhjes, gjë që kanë bërë të duket një lloj jbrazëtire në zhvillimin e ngjarjeve.
3 Nr. 763, 764, 767.
4 Nr. 764, 9 qershor 1878.
5 Nr. 766, 23 qershor 1878.
6 Nr. 767, 30 qershor 1878.
7 El ahram" nr. 145, 15 maj 1879, f. 4
8 El Vakaie" nr. 810, 11 maj 1879.
9 Nr. 165, 1 tetor 1879, viti i katërt.
150 Nr. 197, 13 maj 1880.
11 « Po aty.
12 El Vakaie" nr. 885, 1 qershor 1880.
13 Nr. 1170, 21 korrik 1881.
14 El Vakaie" Nr. 796, 2 shkurt 1879.
15 El Vakaie" Nr. 804, 30 mars 1879.
16 Nr. 180, 15 janar 1880.
17 Nr. 853, 12 shkurt 1880.
18 M. F r a s h ë r i, Liga e Prizrenit, f. 31.
19 Nr. 864, 14 mars 1880.
20 X h. B e 1 e g u, Lidhja e Prterenit, f. 87.
21 Nr. 904, 7 korrik 1880.
22 El vakaie" Nr. 904, 7 korrik 1880.
23 Al ahram" Nr. 217, 20 shtator 1880.
24 Nr. 938, 13 tetor 1880.
25Nr. 914, 18 tetor 1880.
26 Nr. 964, 2 nëntor 1880.
27 El ahrarai'' Nr. 225, 25 nëntor 1880.
28 Nr. 156, 21 korrik 1879.

----------


## Davius

*SHTYPI MALAZEZ PËR LIDHJEN E PRIZRENIT* 

Anonim Shkruan "Gjatë periudhës së Lidhjes së Prizrenit, në Mal të Zi, botohej gazeta „Glas Crnogorca", e cila zëvendësonte gazetën e mëpërparshme „Crnogorac", që për shkak të shkrimeve antiturke dhe antiaustriane, u ndalua ...

Qamil Gexha

...të shpërndahej në territoret e Turqisë dhe Austrisë dhe kështu nuk pati arsye të publikohej edhe më tutje. Numri i fundit i saj doli në mesin e shkurtit të vitit 1873. Gazeta „Glas Crnogorca" krijoi një orientim dhe program që ndryshonte nga ai i gazetës „Crnogorac".1

Kjo gazetë dhe gazetat tjera që prekin çështjen shqiptare, e në veçanti gjatë periudhës së Lidhjes së Prizrenit, i trajtojnë ato në frymën antishqiptare kundër lëvizjes së shqiptarve për autonomi dhe pavarësi. Në këtë gazetë botoheshin edhe shumë artikuj të huazuar prej gazetave të tjera.
Pas një pauze prej një viti e tre muaj (1877—1878), për shkak të angazhimit të Malit të Zi në luftë kundër Turqisë, kjo gazetë vazhdoi të botohej përsëri. Më 8 janar të vitit 1879 botoi artikullin në faqen e parë me titull „Lidhja Shqiptare". Në këtë si dhe në artikujt e tjerë vijues, që bëjnë fjalë për „Lidhjen e Prizrenit" dhe aktivitetin e saj, siç janë kryengritjet antiturke për një autonomi që do të çonte në pavarësi, vihet re një tendencë e përgjithshme që është karakteristike për historiografinë borgjeze — tendenca e nënvlerësimit, apo e mospërfilljes së plotë të pjesëmarrjës dhe të rolit pozitiv vendimtar të masave popullore në Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare. Këto lëvizje konsiderohen të organizuara ose të nxitura herë nga Turqia e herë nga fuqitë tjera të jashtme.2 Për Lidhjen e Prizrenit thuhet se nuk ka qenë gjë tjetër veçse pjellë e Portës, e ndriçuar dhe artificialisht e fryrë nga shtypi europian vetëm për t'i minuar zbatimet e vendimeve të Kongresit të Berlinit. Lidhur më këtë një artikull i kësaj gazete shënon: tërë ajo që është shkruar në gazeta (mendohet në të huajat — Q. G.) mbi Lidhjen Shqiptare ose është krejtësisht e pabazë ose është stërmadhuar. Lidhja Shqiptare nuk ha pasur atë vetëdije që i mvishet asaj për tërësinë dhe pavarësinë e Shqipërisë (Arnautllukut), as që mund të rrjedhë nga kjo vetëdije..., e cila theksohet në gazetarinë evropiane. Ajo është, në të vërtetë, pjellë e mendjes nga këto motive: disa që ta padisin Turqinë, që me formimin e Lidhjes së Prizrenit pengon zbatimin e vendimeve të Ko-ngresit të Berlinit, të tjerët që të padisin Rusinë, gjoja se ajo me kërkesat e tepruara e ka nxitur këtë gjendje në Turqi, dhe sikur ka për qëllim të arsyetojë mbetjen e saj në Rumeli, të tretët që të tregojnë se në këtë rast lypset dora e fortë për ta kthyer rendin dhe paqen në Turqi".3

Për të krijuar bindjen se Lidhja e Prizrenit është pjellë e Turqisë, në një artikull tjetër shënohet se ajo ishte e formuar vetëm nga myslimanët. „Kush mendon se ajo Lidhje është e përbërë nga shqiptarët, e aq më tepër nga shqiptarët e Gucise, mashtrohet keq. Ajo është e përbëre vetëm nga myslimanët, madje nga ata të Sanxhakut të Prizrenit. Atë e ka formuar Porta, për ta larguar pergjegjësinë për pengesat që do t'i dalin përpara dëshirës së Evropës për zbatimin e vendimeve të Kongresit të Berlinit.. .".*

Edhe në artikujt e tjerë, për çështjet shqiptare e në rend të parë për Lidhjen e Prizrenit, thuhet se nuk janë gjë tjetër, veçse përpjekje të turqëve për t'i nxitur shqiptarët që të mos realizohen vendimet e Fuqive të Mëdha dhe në asnjë vend nuk shënohet se Lidhja e Prizrenit ishte lëvizje për mbrojtjen dhe afirmimin e kombit shqiptar e për krijimin e pavarësisë së tij, siç e vlerëson edhe Dimitrije Tucoviqi në librin e tij „Serbija dhe Shqipëria" ku shënon se: „Lufta për autonomi ka arritur pikën më të lartë me organizimin e Lidhjes Shqiptare".5


Meqenëse dorëzimi i Plavës dhe i Gucisë nuk u bë në mënyrë paqesore, siç kishte vendosur Kongresi, Princ Nikolla organizoi ushtri dhe e dërgoi në keto anë. Shqiptarët e Plavës dhe të Gu-cisë, të udhëhequr nga Ali pashë Gucia dhe Jakup Perri, bashkë me ta edhe shqiptarët që ishin dërguar nga Lidhja e Prizrenit, iu përgjegjën me luftë ushtrisë malazeze. Në lidhje me luftën e Velikës gazeta jep lajme të' pavërteta, i hiperbolizon sukseset e ushtrisë malazeze dhe e rrit numrin e të vrarëve në anën e shqiptarëve. Trupat malazeze nuk arritën të hyjnë në Plavë dhe Guci. Gazeta „Glas Crnogorca" këtë mossukses e arsyeton si vijon: „Në luftë të Velikës kanë hyrë shumë turq (nizam) të veshur me rrobe të arnautëve për t'u maskuar se janë arnaut". Megjithatë në vazhdim të artikullit, autori u kërcënohet banorëve të Plavës dhe Gucisë: „Ta keni ndërmend banorë të Plavës dhe Gucisë! E mira ju sjell të mirën, të panënshtruarit do t'i gjykojë Ligji".*


Meqë nuk u realizua vendimi i Kongresit të Berlinit për dorëzimin e Plavës dhe Gucisë, Fuqitë e Mëdha vendosën që Malit të Zi t'i jipen Hoti dhe Gruda. Gazeta „Glas Crnogorca", shprehet se kjo është çështje e Fuqive të Mëdha: „ ... Mali i Zi, shënon gazeta, as që dëshiron, as që mund dhe as që e konsideron se duhet që me gjakun dhe të hollat e veta t'i përmirësojë gabimet e të tjerëve. Kjo është edhe një vërtetim se sa e mbajnë f jalën Fuqitë eMëdha.

Më 21 qershor të vitit 1880 gazeta boton memorandumin e shqiptarëve dërguar shteteve evropiane: „Në momentin kur në Berlin mbahet konferenca për ta rrezikuar dokumentin e kufirit greko-turk, populli shqiptar mendon se ka për detyrë t'ia paraqesë me përultësi Asamblesë së lartë kujdesin dhe aspiratat. Ne, të drejtat e të tjerëve i pranojmë dhe kërkojmë që edhe të tjerët t'i pranojnë të drejtat tona, dëshira jonë unike është që të zgjerohemi në Uogari të fqinjëve tanë, por kërkojmë që edhe këta të lirohën nga kërkesat egoiste. Para Kongresit të Berlinit ne i kemi gjykuar kërkesat përvetësuese të Greqisë si të padrejta dhe sot po i përsërisim. Protestojmë për çdo lloj copëtimi të vendit tonë të dashur... Bota që nuk mban anë e di se ku shpiejn këto qëllime, dhe po të jetë se ato mbështillen me njëmijë pelerina".8


Pas këtij memorandumi pason komenti i gazetarit, i cili ndër të tjera thotë: „Ky telegram është nisur nga Stambolli dhe në këtë çështje ka dorë Stambolli. Edhe kjo deklaratë e Stambollit „Vakit" i përngjan këtij memorandumi, prandaj tregon çartë se iniciativa për një memorandum të tillë zë fill nga ana e Portës".


Qëllimi i gazetës „Glas Crnogorca", jo vetëm në këtë rast, ishte që të tregojë, kinse, interesin e përbashkët të Turqisë dhe Lidhjes Shqiptare dhe bashkëpunimin e tyre reciprok, e në këtë mënyrë ta orientojë mendimin publik, që ishte kundër Turqisë, dhe kundër Lidhjes Shqiptare.
Disa artikuj të kësaj gazete sjellin lajme për përgatitjen e shqiptarëve kundër vendimeve të Kongresit të Berlinit, lidhur me lëshimin e tokave Greqisë, mirëpo edhe për këto raste kjo gazetë vë në dukje se Turqia është nxitëse e shqiptarëve dhe se ajo i armatos dhe i furnizon me veshmbathje. Në artikullin „Armatimi në Shqipëri, ka rënë në kontakt me udhëheqësit e Lidhjes Shqiptare, ka organizuar xhindarmërinë shqiptare në Thesali dhe Epir, Abedin pasha, i cili edhe vetë është shqiptar nga Preveza, punon me të gjitha forcat me banorët e vendit që me vepër t'ia tregojë Konferencës peticionet shqiptare. Këtë e ndihmon i vëllai Vesel beu dhe Vasë efendiu, i cili është emëruar guvernator i Selanikut. Për këto përgatitje shkruan edhe korrespondenti i „Dejli Njus" nga Stambolli.. .".9


Vendimi i Fuqive të Mëdha, që në vend të Plavës dhe Gucisë t'i dorzohen Malit të Zi Hoti, Gruda dhe Kelmendi nuk u realizua, për shkak të kundërshtimit të Lidhjes së Prizrenit, e cila grumbu-lloi forcat e veta nga krahina të ndryshme të Shqipërisë veriore. Ushtria turke nga këto krahina u tërhoq, pozitat e tyre i zunë luftëtarët e Lidhjes së Prizrenit. Kur ushtiia malazeze kaloi kufirin e vjetër, te Ura e Rrzhanicës dhe në disa vende të tjera, u ndesh me forcat shqiptare, me ç'rast pati të vrarë nga të dy palët. Ushtria malazeze pas këtyre betejave u tërhoq në Podgoricë.

Ngase edhe ky vendim mbeti i parealizuar, Fuqitë e Mëdha vendosën që Malit të Zi t'i jipet një vend në bregdet. Gazeta në f jalë për këtë çështje në këtë kohë shkruan: ... „Nga shtypi i Evropës dëgjojmë se Fuqitë e Mëdha mendojnë që Malit të Zi në vend të Plavës dhe Gucisë, respektivisht, Hotit, Grudës dhe Kelmendit t'i ipet për kompensim Ulqini dhe toka gjer në Bunë. Këtë mendim e ka „Novaja Vremja", kurse gazetat zyrtare të Vjenës mendojnë se një gjë e tillë është e mundur... Ne me besim të plotë përcjellim orvatjet e Forcave dhe shpresojmë në zgjidhjen paqesore të kësaj çështjeje rreth kufijve tanë".10 „Se kjo gjë është e vërtetë fletë fakti se çetat shqiptare kanë filluar të duken në rrethin e Ulqinit".11 Gazetari i këtyre lajmeve i zhvlerëson forcat shqiptare, sepse, sipas tij, në ushtrinë shqiptare kishte filluar konflikti në Tuz, nga ana tjetër, këto çeta janë të përbëra vetëm nga qindra njerëz vendas, që pashai i Shkodrës me urdhërin e Portës i ka organizuar shpejt e shpejt që t'i tregojë botës, se shqiptarët mbrojnë çdo pëllëmbë toke". Në këtë artikull lufta ndërmjet shqiptarëve dhe turqve konsiderohet luftë e vogël e përgatitur nga turqit sa për të treguar se nuk u dorzua Ulqini me dëshirë".
Një artikull tjetër i kësaj gazete, lidhur me shënimet e shtypit evropian se Lidhja e Prizrenit është shumë e fuqishme shkruan, me një ton nënçmues: „Ku është ajo Lidhje Shqiptare që zotohej se s'ka për ta lëshuar asnjë pëllëmbë toke...?".


Është e vërtetë se në mbrojtjen e Ulqinit morën pjesë forca të vogla në krahasim me numrin që mund ta organizonte Lidhja. Kjo u shkaktua nga premtimet dhe presionet e Austrisë dhe Anglisë dhe me përpjekjet e Dervish pashës për t'i bindur muhamedanët shkodranë edhe me anë të kërcënimit ndaj atyre që qëndronin në pozita të luftës. Këto patën sukses sidomos në qarqet e moderuara, që pengonin dërgimin e vullnetarëve dhe ndikuan në shpërndarjen e vullnetarëve. Shkak tjetër ishte se Lidhja kishte rënë në krizë nga konfliktet dhe mosmarrëveshjet e brendshme, gjë që ndikoi në dobësimin e rezistencës. Megjithate, në luftën për Ulqinin trupave shumë më të mëdha turke, iu bë rezistencë e konsiderueshme, e jo siç paraqitet në shtypin e Malit të Zi se ekzistonte që më parë marrëveshje ndërmjet Dervish pashës dhe luftëtarëve shqiptarë.


Në raportin e konsullit Lipich që i dërgoi Baronit Hajmërleh thuhet se në krahinën e Ulqinit janë tubuar nja tre mijë shqiptarë nga të cilët 700—800 ulqinakë, nja 1000 shkodranë po aq veta nga Anamali, nga Reqi, nga Lohja dhe nga disa fshatra të rrethit të Shkodrës, pastaj disa qindra shkrelas dhe 50 kelmendas.12

Beteja kryesore u zhvillua në Grykën e Mozhurës, me ç'rast disa herë u zbrapsën forcat turke, por kur këto filluan ta përdorin artilerinë e rëndë, shqiptarët u thyen, vullnetarët u shpërndanë e komandanti Isuf Sokoli u plagos për vdekje.13


Me interes të posaçëm janë artikujt e ndryshëm, të marrë nga gazetat e tjera, notat e shteteve nënshkruese të marrëveshjes së |Kongresit të Berlinit, dërguar njera-tjetrës, për çështje kontestue-
të kufirit turko-malazez dhe për zbatimin e vendimeve të Fuqive të Mëdha në lidhje me dorëzimin e Plavës, Gucisë, Hotit e Grudës dhe të Ulqinit, e sidomos pjesët e „Librit të Kuq" të Aus-tro-Hungarisë, që bëjnë fjalë për çështjet e kufijve të Malit të Zi, të cilat kjo gazetë i botoi. Të gjitha këto botime në një masë të mirë tregojnë qëllimet, interesat, dhe manovrimet e Fuqive të Mëdha për këto anë.
--------------------------
1 B. Kovaçeviq, „Crnogorac" i „Glas Crnogorca" o albancima, fq, 30.
2Stefanaq Pollo, Studime Historike, Tiranë 2/1968, fq. 95—96-
3 „Glas Crnogorca" — 8 janar 1879.
4 „Glas Crnogorca" — 12 janar 1880.
5Dimitrije Tucoviq, Sërbija e Shqipnija, Prishtinë 1968, fq. 39.
6 „Glas Crnogorca" — 8 dhjetor 1879.
7 „Glas Crnogorca" — 26 janar 1880.
8 „Glas Crnogorca" — 21 qershor 1880.
9 „Glas Crnogorca" — 5 korrik 1880.
10 „Glas Crnogorca" — 5 korrik 1880.
11 „Glas Crnogorca" — 5 korrik 1880.
12 Hans-Hof-und Staatsarchiv — Raport i Lippich — Baronit H a j-mërleh Shkodër, 6 tetor 1880. (Dokument i përkthyer shqip nga Insti-fcuti i Historisë, Tiranë).
13 Po aty — 30 nëntor 1880.

----------


## Davius

*QËNDRIMI I RUSISË NDAJ LIDHJES SHQIPËTARE TË PRIZRENIT* 

Historiografia ruse erdhi deri te konkluzioni se, pa marrë parasysh pohimet zyrtare të Rusisë cariste dhe të... 
Mr Shemsi Ajvazi

...qarqeve pansllaviste dhe pansllavoortodokse, faktori vendimtar për çlirimin e popullit shqiptar dhe për fitoren e pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, ka qenë lufta heroike e popullit shqiptar e jo faktori ndërkombëtar.


Qëndrimi i Rusisë zyrtare ndaj Lidhjes së Prizrenit nuk dallon nga qëndrimii saj ndaj lëvizjes çlirimtare shqiptare në përgjithësi. Ai ishte rezultat i aspiratave imperialiste ruse ndaj Ballkanit, të cilin Rusia e konsideronte hapësirë shumë të rëndësishme gjeostrategjike për kontrollimin e procesit të shpërbërjes së Perandorisë Osmane, me qëllim që të përfitojë sa më shumë nga ky proces, sepse Ballkani do t'i shërbente si "placdarm" për kontrollimin e shteteve evropiane dhe për pengimin e ekspansionit të tyre në drejtim të Lindjes, për të cilën Rusia ushqente aspirata të vjetra që nga koha e perandoreshës Ekaterina II, plot një shekull para se të fillonte "kriza lindore".

Në momentin kur Ekaterina II arriti në fronin e Rusisë, diplomacia ruse filloi të ndërmarrë hapat për ta rikthyer prestigjin ndërkombëtar të Rusisë. Hapi i parë diplomatik i Ekaterinës II ishte afrimi me Austro-Hungarinë. Më1780 Ekaterina II takohet në Mogilevë me perandorin Jozef, ku arrihet qëndrimi identik i Rusisë dhe i Austro-Hungarisë ndaj Turqisë dhe Polonisë. Pastaj e tërë vëmendja e diplomacisë ruse, të cilën e udhëhiqte vetë Ekaterina II së bashku me Potemkinin, u drejtua kah zgjidhja e çështjes turke dhe realizimi i të ashtuquajturit "projekt grek". Qëllimi i këtij projekti ishte dëbimi i tërësishëm i turqve (myslimanëve Sh.A.) nga Evropa dhe krijimi i një perandorie greke, në fronin e së cilës do të ulej nipi i Ekaterinës II, Konstantin Pavloviç, kurse Austro-Hungaria do të fitonte një pjesë të Gadishullit ballkanik.[1] 

Në vitin 1778 Ekaterinës II i lindi nipi i dytë dhe ajo pagëzoi me emrin perandorak, Konstantin dhe ia caktoi maminë greke që të përfitojë nga ajo dhe në moshë të njomë ta mësojë gjuhën greke, të cilën Konstantini më vonë do ta përsoste me ndihmën e mësuesve grekë. Edukimi i tij special bëhej me qëllim që të përgatitej sa më mirë për fronin perandorak me seli në Konstantinopol. Planifikohej që Konstantini të sundojë në aleancë me Austro-Hungarinë, duke qenë i pavarur nga Sank Pitersburgu si sovran i "perandorisë së krishterë" brenda hapësirës së Turqisë evropiane.[2] Stambolli do te rikthente emrin e vjetër Konstantinopol dhe do tëshndërrohej faktikisht në njërën nga tri kryeqendrat e Rusisë, krahas Sank Petersburgut dhe Moskës. Kjo do te thoshte, jo vetem mbizotërim moral mbi botën krishterë-lindore, por njëkohësisht edhe një hap vendimtar në drejtim të sundimit mbi Evropën. Këtë plan, diplomacia ruse e përgatiste në fshehtësi të madhe, duke marrë hapa të duhur për ta penguar dhe zbutur reagimin e shteteve të tjera evropiane. Në këtë mënyrë, Perandoria ruse dëshironte të fitojë të drejtën e përzierjes në çështjet gjithevropiane.

Për ta realizuar këtë synim, diplomacia ruse filloi t'i përdorë metodat e vjetra të ndikimit diplomatik, siç ishte agjitacioni demagogjik te popullata sllavortodokse në vendet e huaja. Carizmi, për t'i arritur qëllimet e veta politike, merrte pozën e çlirimtarit çdokund ndaj të krishterëve. Qysh atëherë në politikën e jashtme të Ekaterinës II caktohen detyrat parësore të politikës së carizmit rus për shekullin XIX, ku përparësi kishte depërtimi në Ballkan.[3] 

Më vonë në kohën e Çështjes lindore, kur Rusia ishte dobësuar si rezultat i disfatës së pësuar në Luftën e Krimesë (1853-1856) dhe ajo dëshironte ta rikthente autoritetin e humbur, duke filluar nga popujt sllavoortodoks filloi ta zbatonte përsëri propagandën demagogjike nga koha e Ekaterinës II për t'u treguar si mbrojtëse dhe çlirimtare e tyre dhe e të krishterëve të tjerë lindorë. Pasi që Rusia në atë kohë ishte e dobët, vepronte në bashkëpunim me shtetet e tjera evropiane, duke hyrë në lojëra të ndryshme diplomatike, sidomos me Austro-Hungarinë, e cila kishte aspirata te ngjashme dhe ishte shumë sensibile, kur ishte fjala për sllavët, të cilëve ua kishte dronë dhe i shihte si rrezik për perandorinë e vet. Në këto rrethana shqiptarët nuk ishin të përshtatshëm për t'u futur në skemën e politikës cariste ruse në Ballkan, pasi që nuk ishin sllavë dhe shumica e tyre nuk ishin as krishterë. Për ta mënjanuar në tërësi çështjen shqiptare, ajo e injoronte atë në çdo mënyrë apo mundohej t'i paraqesë ata si një element i huaj në mesin e popujve sllavoortodoks dhe të krishterë-lindorë. Për këtë çështje Rusia, haste nganjëherë fatkeqësisht në mirëkuptim të shteteve evropiane. Qëndrimi i padrejtë i Rusisë ndaj shqiptarëve nuk ishte gjithnjë i hapët, por ne momentet kritike ishte gjithmonë në dëm të tyre. 

Në fillim të verës së vitit 1875 fillon kryengritja e populates sllavoortodokse në Hercegovinë dhe pas një kohe edhe në Bosnje. Qeveria ruse konsideronte se ishte e domosdoshme ndihma për kryengritësit sllavoortodoks, por njëkohësisht nuk dëshironte që të binte në konflikte me Austro-Hungarinë, e cila dronte nga lëvizjet sllave. Për këtë shkak, ministri i punëve të jashtme i Rusisë, Aleksandër M. Gorçakov, meqenëse kishte parasysh dobësinë e Rusisë në atë kohë, vendosi që ndërhyrja në çështjet ballkanike të bëhet në bashkëveprim me këtë shtet. Dhe në gusht të vitit 1875 Gorçakov deklaron në Vienë për domosdoshmërinë e ndërhyrjes së përbashkët në problemin turko-hercegovas. Me këtë propozim u pajtua edhe ministri i punëve të jashtme i Austro-Hungarisë, Andrashi.[4] 

Më 30 qershor 1876 Serbia i shpalli luftë Turqisë. Në këtë akt kishte dorë edhe Rusia, e cila dërgoi 4 000 vullnetarë, midis të cilëve edhe shumë oficerë në krye me gjeneralin Çerkasov, i cili edhe u emrua komandant supreme i Armatës serbe[5]. Lufta serbo-turke shtoi rrezikun për një krizë të përgjithshme evropiane dhe sidomos për një konflikti serioz ndërmjet Rusisë dhe Austro-Hungarisë. Me qëllim që të mënjanohet ky rrezik, organizohet një takim i fshehtë i Aleksandrit II dhe Gorçakovit me Franc Jozefin dhe Andrashin në kështjellën e Rajhshtadit në Bohemi, më 8 korrik 1876. Në Rajhshtad nuk u nënshkrua asnjë konventë, bile asnjë protokol. Përmbajtja e këtij "komploti" ruso-austriak është diktuar nga Andrashi dhe është shkruar nga ambasadori rus ne Vienë, i cili ishte i pranishëm në Rajhshtad. Pavarësisht nga kjo, Gorcakovi ia diktoi po ashtu njërit prej përcjellesve te tij përmbajtjen e kësaj marrëveshjeje. Këto dy shkresa, të cilat dallohen njëra nga tjetra ne disa pika, janë dokumentet e vetme, ku shënohen rezultatet e "takimit tëRajhshtadit".[6] 

Dokumenti në variantin e Gorçakovit është dokumeti i parë, i cili zbulon qëllimet e politikës cariste ruse ndaj çështjes shqiptare dhe karakterizon mënyrën e trajtimit të shqiptarëve, të cilat kanë lënë pasoja të rënda në zhvillimin e ngjarjeve të mëtejshme të asaj kohe në viset shqiptare. Mund te thuhet lirisht se kjo tendencë e qëndrimit rus ndaj shqiptarëve ka vazhduar deri në ditët e sotme. Me qëllim që ta sqarojmë këtë tendencë do te shtrojmë shkurtimisht përmbajtjen e takimit të Rajhshtadit dhe do t'i theksojmë dallimet ndërmjet këtyre dy dokumenteve. Në Rajhshtad, të dy palët u pajtuan se në rast të fitores së Serbisë "shtetet nuk do ta ndihmojnë krijimin e një shteti të madh sllav". Por, me insistimin e Gorçakovit, Andrashi u pajtua për disa zgjerime të Serbisë dhe Malit të Zi, të cilat kanë qenë në dëm të shqiptarëve.[7] Sipas versionit te Gorçakovit, Serbia do të fitonte disa pjesë të "Serbisë së Vjetër" dhe të Bosnjës, Mali i Zi - tërë Hercegovinën dhe një liman në Adriatik, kurse sipas versionit të Andrashit, Mali i Zi do të merrte vetëm një pjesë të Hercegovinës, ndërsa pjesa tjetër e Hercegovinës dhe Bosnja në tërësi do të aneksohej nga Austro-Hungaria.[8] .

Sipas versionit rus, Austro-Hungaria do të ketë të drejtë ta aneksojë vetëm "Kroacinë turke" dhe disa pjesë të Bosnjës në kufi me të", sipas planit, i cili do të përcaktohet më vonë. Këtu nuk bëhet fjalë për të drejtën e Austro-Hungarisë mbi Hercegovinën.[9] Në rast se shkatërrohet Turqia evropiane, Bullgaria dhe Rumania, sipas versionit rus, do të bëheshin principata te pavarura, kurse sipas atij austriak - do të jenë provinca autonome të Perandorisë Osmane; po sipas këtij versioni edhe Shqipëria do të bëhej provincë autonome e tillë. (Ky është rasti i parë që edhe Shqipëri të hyjë në kombinimet diplomatike të shteteve të mëdha për krijimin e shteteve të reja në Ballkan.) Në versionin rus, Shqipëria nuk përmendet fare.[10] Marrëveshja e Rajhshtatit fshihte ne vete shumë embrione të keqkuptimit dhe të konflikteve, që dolen në shesh ne kohën e ashpërsimit të "krizes lindore", e sidomos pas Luftës ruso-turke (1877-78). Politika ruse ndaj Ballkanit në atë kohë i përmbahej planit dhe programit të Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të Rusisë, në krye të së cilës gjendej A. M.Gorçakov. Ky plan mund të ilustrohet nga një raport i kësaj ministrie nga viti 1862, ku konstatohet se ".Rusia i mbetet besnike parimeve të veta të koordinimit të hapave politikë me interesat e saja". Ndërkaq, kredoja kryesore e ministrit Aleksandër Gorçakov (ka shërbyer diplomat plot 65 vjet, 25 nga të cilat ka qenë minstër i punëve te jashtme) ishte: "Detyra kryesoree politikës së jashtme të Rusisë është mbrojtja e intereseve të saja nacionale".[11] 

Detyra e dytë e politikës se Gorçakovit ishte se duhet të bëhet çmos që në Evropë mos të bëhen kurrëfarë ndryshimesh territoriale, apo ndryshime të baraspeshës, apo sferës së ndikimit, të cilat do t'u shkaktonin dëme të mëdha intereseve të Rusisë. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë Rusia mund ta zinte vendin e vet, t'i rikthente pozitat, autoritetin dhe ndikimin. Pas këtyre mendimeve të Gorçakovit, të cilat i parafrazoi ministri aktual i punëve të jashtme i Rusisë, Igor Ivanov, në referatin e tij në seminarin, kushtuar 200-vjetorit të lindjes së Aleksandër Gorçakovit, mbajtur më 16 tetor 1998. Ai me admirim të madh konstaton dhe bën pyetje:"A nuk jehojnë në mënyrë aktuale edhe sot këto fjalë të diplomatit të madh rusë" Pastaj, në vazhdim, duke folur për situatën në Ballkan, I. Ivanov citon fjalët e A. Gorçakovit, që ai ia kushtonte regjionit të njëjtë:"Çështja lindore nuk është vetëm çështje ruse,ajo ka të bëjë me realitetin e Evropës, të botës dhe me prosperitetin e njerëzimit dhe të civilizimit të krishterë". "Kanë kaluar më se 100 vjet- klithte Ivanov- dhe ky postullat bëhet i vërtetë më tepër se kurrë. Rregullimi i problemeve ballkanike dhe, në rend të parë situata ne Kosovë, është një ndër detyrat më të ndërlikuara të politikës evropiane dhe botërore".[12] 

Citati i lartpërmendur i Gorçakovit e ilustron më së miri se qëndrimi i Rusisë ndaj çështjes shqiptare kamuflohet me paragjykime konfesionale me qëllim që të ndikojë te shtetet e tjera evropiane, të cilat ishin të ngarkuara po ashtu me këto paragjykime. Në këtë mënyrë Rusia prejudikonte njëkohësisht arsyetimin e qëndrimit të saj të padrejtë ndaj çështjes shqiptare. Mu për këtë arsye Rusia mundohej gjithnjë që lëvizjes kombëtare të shqiptarëve t'ia atribojë karakterin fetar dhe sidomos Lidhjes së Prizrenit, e cila u paraqit si lëvizje çlirimtare e organizuar dhe për këtë shkak Rusia e konsideronte atë si të rrezikshme për interesat dhe synimet e saja ne Ballkan. Është e vërtetë se në organizimin e Lidhjes së Prizrenit kanë marrë pjesë njerëz me botëkuptime të ndryshme, ndër to edhe me ato fetare islamike, gjë që ka të bëjë me realitetin historik të asaj kohe. Dihet se motivet e organizimit të Lidhjes së Prizrenit kanë qenë në radhë të parë mbrojtja e vatrave shqiptare, të cilat rrezikoheshin seriozisht nga politika e shteteve të mëdha evropiane dhe nga apetiti i fqinjëve, që gëzonin përkrahjen e plotë të Rusisë. Siç pohojne shkencat e drejtësisë,"motivet janë ato që zbulojnë karakterin e veprës". Prandaj, mund të thuhet se Lidhja e Prizrenit në të gjitha fazat e saja dhe sipas të gjitha përmasave hyn në radhën e organizatave çlirimtare dhe për popullin shqiptar paraqet një vlerë shumë të madhe dhe të përjetshme.

Rusia, me qëllim që ta realizojë politikën e saj imperialiste në Ballkan, ka ushtruar një aktivitet të madh diplomatik, sidomos në viset shqiptare, ku themelonte përfaqësitë e saja nëpër qendrat administrative, si: Shkodra, Manastiri, Janina, Shkupi, Prizreni etj. Ajo, në këto qendra dërgonte diplomatë të aftë, të cilët shënonin të gjitha aktivitetet dhe përshkruanin gjendjen ekonomike, shoqërore dhe kulturore të këtyre viseve. Ata i dërgonin rregullisht raporte ambasadës ruse në Stamboll, por nganjëherë raportet i dërgonin edhe drejtpërdrejt në Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme të Rusisë.Në arkivat ruse ekzistojnë materiale të shumta të periudhës së "krizës lindore", të cilat kanë vlerë shkencore të dorës së parë për historinë të popullit shqiptar të kësaj periudhe, por edhe për çështjet me të rëndësishme të historisë ballkanike. Më i rëndësishmi është Arkivi i Politikës së Jashtme të Rusisë (AVPR), ku gjenden raportet e konsujve rusë nga Turqia evropiane dhe sidomos nga qendrat e përmendura më lart, të cilat përmbajnë dëshmi të vlefshme për jetën ekonomike, shoqërore dhe politike të shqiptarëve. Sa i përket objektivitetit të tyre shkencor, ato janë të ndryshme, varësisht nga personalitetet, që përfaqësonin politikën ruse në viset shqiptare dhe nga bindjet e tyre personale, politike dhe ideologjike.[13] 

Materialet më interesante mund të konsiderohen ato të diplomatit të ri rus, M. A. Hitrovo, i cili, në mars të vitit 1861, u emërua konsull në Manastir, që në atë kohë ishte qendër e Vilajetit të Manastirit, apo e Vilajetit të Rumelisë. Që nga fillimi M. A. Hitrovo fillon ta studiojë me kujdes jetën shoqërore dhe ekonomike të shqiptarëve dhe të sllavëve maqedonas. Ai udhëtonte nëpër viset e vilajetit dhe rezultatet e hulumtimeve të veta ia dërgonte bashkë me raportet e rregullta Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme dhe Ambasadës ruse në Stamboll. Raportet e tij jane karakteristike për nga vërejtjet e hetueshme personale, pjekuria e konkluzioneve dhe vlerësimet e drejta të situatave Hitrovo ka përcjellur me interesim dhe simpati të njëjtë zgjimin kombëtar të shqiptarëve, të sllavëve, të grekëve dhe të vllehëve. Në vlerësimet e veta ai nuk idealizon apo tejçmon këtë ose atë dukuri, apo aktivitet politik. M.A. Hitrovo në veprimtarinë e tij, në mendimin e tij për levizjet çlirimtare të popujve ballkanikë lidhur me rolin e Rusisë për çlirimin e tyre ngasundimi turk, i përmbahej një linie të pavarur vetanake, sepse nuk ishte i ngarkuar me paragjykime religjioze. Shërbeu në Manastir në vitet 1861-64, pastaj në Stamboll si konsull gjeneral i Rusisë (1864-68), për një kohë punoi në Rusi dhe më 1871 kthehet përsëri në Stamboll në pozitën e mëpareshme. Ai mbante lidhje dhe korrespodencë me personalitete shqiptare edhe gjatë kohës kur ishte ne Rusi. Këto dokumente dhe materialet e tjera në lidhje me aktivitetin e tij, gjenden ne Sank Petersburg në Repartin e dorëshkrimeve të Institutit të Letërsisë e disa edhe ndër dokumentet e Ambasadës ruse në Stamboll.[14] 

Konsullata e Rusisë në Prizren u hap në mesin e vitit 1878 me qëllim që t'i përcjellë për së afërmi ngjarjet rreth Lidhjes së Prizrenit. Konsull u emërua J. Jastrebov, diplomat që ka shërbyer në Turqinë evropiane në kohën e Luftës ruso- turke (1877-78). Ai ishte konsulli i pare që erdhi në Prizren, që kishte për detyrë, pos të tjerave, të ndikonte edhe në formimin e mendimit negativ ndaj Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit te konsujt e tjerë evropianë që arriten më vonë në Prizren.Duhet theksuar se veprimi i tij ka pasur ndikim sidomos tek konsulli anglez. Nga raportet e tij merret vesh se Jastrebov, ishte sllavenofil dhe me botëkuptime konservatore. Ai mundohej në çdo mënyrë t'i mbrojë idetë e pansllavizmit dhe të sllavoortodoksizmit dhe me antipati të madhe e shikonte lëvizjen shqiptare. Jastrebovi e shihte veprimtarinë e Lidhjes së Prizrenit vetëm si reaksionare dhe assesi nuk donte te dinte për idenë e përkrahjes së lëvizjes çlirimtare shqiptare, siç bënte Hitrovo, i cili pas Kongresit te Berlinit e përkrahu idenë e çlirimit të shqiptarëve dhe luftën e tyre kundër Turqisë.[15] Caktimi i Jastrebovit për konsull në Prizren simbolizon dhe karakterizon qëndrimin zyrtar të Rusisë ndaj Lidhjes së Prizrenit. Dokumente të vlefshme janë edhe ato në fondin personal te ambasadorit rus në Turqi, N.P.Igniatev, i cili gjendet në Arkivin Shtetëror qendror të Revolucionit të Tetorit (CGAOR). Po ashtu janë interesante fondet e diplomatëve të tjerë, sikur A. M. Gorçakov, A. S. Jonin etj. Këto materiale përfshijnë periudhën e viteve 1860-1880.[16] 

Në materialet e zyrës diplomatike të Komandës Supreme të Armatës ruse,gjetur në Jedrene gjatë Luftës ruso-turke (1877-1878) gjendet nje document që ka të bëjë me Lidhjen e Prizrenit. Në këtë dokument shënohet takimi i komandantit suprem të Armatës ruse, E. I. Totleban, me një përfaqësues të Lidhjes së Prizrenit. Dokumenti dëshmon se në periudhën qershor - gusht të vitit 1878, një përfaqësues i Lidhjes Shqiptare është dërguar nga Prizreni në Jedrene, ku atëherë gjendej Shtabi suprem i Armatës ruse, me detyrë të posaçme, që të mësojë për qëndrimin e qeverisë ruse ndaj Lidhjes së Prizrenit dhe të sqarojë se çfarë mund të presin shqiptarët nga Evropa dhe çfarë nga Rusia. Në këtë bisedë përfaqësuesi shqiptar ka definuar shkaqet, të cilat kanë shkaktuar rritjen e lëvizjes shqiptare pas Luftes ruso - turke. Përfaqësuesi shqiptar pohon se formimi i shteteve të forta: Serbisë, Malit të Zi, Bullgarisë dhe Greqisë, në kufi me Shqipërinë dhe njëkohësisht dobësimi i Turqisë, janë sinjale që tregojnë se shqiptarëve u kanoset rreziku i gëlltitjes së tyre nga fqinjtë e përforcuar.[17] Në pyetjen se çfarë dëshirojnë shqiptarët, përfaqësuesi përgjigjet: "Shqiptarët dëshirojnë për veten asgjë më tëpër se që është bërë për popujt e tjerë të Gadishulli ballkanik - pranimin e pavarësisë dhe të drejtën që të themelojnë principatën e tyre të posaçme."[18] Kjo deklaratë e përfaqësuesit të Lidhjes së Prizrenit vërteton se brenda lëvizjes shqiptare, krahas programeve tjera më të moderuara, që nga fillimi i veprimtarisë së Lidhjes ekzistonte edhe programi për pavarësinë e Shqipërisë.

Sa i përket historisë së themelimit të Lidhjes, përfaqësuesi pohon se pushteti turk ka marrë pjesë në organizimin e saj dhe se në këtë rast, qëllimi pushtetit turk ka qenë të tregohet se realizimi Kongresit të Berlinit është i pamundshëm dhe që të zvogëlohen sa më tëpër humbjet territoriale të Turqisë. Megjithatë, pushteti turk duke përkrahur Lidhjen në fillim, nuk mundi që asaj t'ia imponojë ndikimin e vet.[19] Në ekzemplarin e pastër të protokolit të kësaj bisede, cili u shkrua për ministrin e punëve të jashtme, N. K. Grish, dhe për ambasadorin rus në Turqi, A. B. knjaz Llobanov-Rostovski, të gjitha formulimet janë zbutur, por edhe thëniet e Totlebanit janë shkruar me një stil më të kujdesshëm: "Rusia bashkëndjen me të gjithë popujt dhe i kupton synimet e tyre të ligjshme e të drejta,ajo po ashtu këto ndjenja i ndanë edhe ndaj shqiptarëve nëse ata me sjelljet e tyre i arsyetojnë këto simpati, që do të thotë të vendosin marrëdhënie miqësore dhe fqinjësore me malaziasit, serbët, bullgarët, grekët, duke ua lëshuar ato vende, për të cilat ka vendosur Kongresi i Berlinit që t'u dorëzohen shteteve fqinje me Shqipërinë". Ndërkaq, qëllimet e Lidhjes së Prizrenit, të cilat i kishte formuluar përfaqësuesi shqiptar, janë interpretuar në një mënyrë të papërcaktueshme.[20] 

Shënimet për personalitetin e këtij përfaqësuesi shqiptar janë shumë të varfëra. Emri i tij në tekst zëvendësohet me tre yje sikur "***beu gëzon autoritet jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në Konstantinopol, ka qenë disa herë kaimakam në qytete te ndryshme dhe ka lidhje të mira me njerëz në pozita të larta. Ky njeri është i moshuar dhe në të vërtetë ka njohuri të mira për këtë vend dhe krijon përshtypje se mund t'i besohet ".[21]Sipas mendimit të Irina G. Senkeviçit, ky beg është me origjinë nga myslimanët e Dibrës apo të Matit, sepse në përgjigjet e tij është shprehur me simpati të madhe ndaj shqiptarëve të këtyre dy regjioneve. Për identifikimin e këtij personi ndihmojnë dy dokumente nga arkivi personal i M. A. Hitrovos; ai me titull: "Akti për autorizimin gjeneral, i lëshuar zotriut Jusuf Ali-beut, kaimakamit të Dibrës..."Ky akt autorizon Jusuf Ali-beun që të përfaqësojë interesat e shqiptarëve". Dokumenti tjetër përshkruan situatën politike në krahinat shqiptare dhe caqet e Lidhjes shqiptare. Dokumenti është përpiluar në emër të parisë shqiptare - gege;myslimanë dhe të krishterë nga Dibra, Mati, Malësia, Mirdita, Prizreni, Elbasani etj., të cilët ishin të gatshëm të mbronin lirinë e atdheut me armë në dorë pa kursyer flijesat.[22] Ngjarjet në Turqinë evropiane në kohën e "krizës lindore" janë përcjellur me vëmendje edhe nga shtypi rus, i cili e përkrahte në përgjithësi politikën zyrtare të Rusisë në Ballkan. Gazetat ruse botonin komente politike që shprehnin në të vërtetë qëndrimin zyrtar të Rusisë cariste për Çështjen lindore në përgjithësi, rrjedhimisht edhe për çështjen ballkanike, e në kuadër të saj edhe për çështjen shqiptare. Komentet politike të gazetave kryesore, si "Moskovskie viedemosti" dhe "Sank-Pjeterburshke viedemosti" flasin qartë se politika e jashtme e Rusisë cariste kishte për qëllim që çështjen ballkanike, si edhe Çështjen lindore në përgjithësi ta zgjidhë në dobi të zgjerimit të ndikimit të saj në këtë pjesë të botës.[23] Përkrahje të madhe i jepnin gazetat ruse "zgjidhjes" së çështjes bullgare, duke dëshiruar që nëpërmjet Bullgarisë së madhe të realizohej mbizotërimi i Rusisë cariste në Ballkan[24] 

Komentet politike të këtyre gazetave, edhe pse bëjnë fjalë vazhdimisht për shqiptarët në kohën e "krizës lindore", veçanërisht për periudhën e Lidhjes së Prizrenit, karakterizohen për qëndrime të padrejta, të cilat jo vetëm që nuk e përfillin ekzistencën dhe mirëqenien e popullit shqiptar, por njëkohësisht falsifikojnë të vërtetën historike lidhur me rolin dhe rendësinë e lëvizjes kombëtare shqiptare të udhëhequr nga kjo Lidhje. Sipas mendimit të komentatorëve politikë të këtyre gazetave ruse, Lidhja e Prizrenit jo vetëm që ishte pjellë e Portës, por edhe vegël e saj. Të gjitha përpjekjet e lëvizjes kombëtare shqiptare, të udhëhequra nga Lidhja, për zgjidhjen e çështjes shqiptare, krahas me ato të vendeve të tjera ballkanike, vlerësohen në mënyrë negative, jo si përpjekje të popullit shqiptar, por si përpjekje të myslimanëve fanatikë shqiptarë, të cilët, duke qenë dorë e shtrirë e Portës, luftojnë për ruajtjen e sundimit osman në viset e banuara nga shqiptarët.[25] Kërkesa për autonominë shqiptare, çmohen si të paqena, si demagogji e Portës, e cila duke u thirrë në ekzistencën e kombit shqiptar dhe në të drejtat e tij, dëshiron që me përkrahjen e popullit shqiptar ta ruajë sundimin e saj në këtë pjesë të Evropës.[26]

Edhe lajmet që sjellin gazetat ruse, në esencë kanë tendencë që "të vërtetojnë"se rezistenca shqiptare kundër vendimeve të Kongresit të Berlinit bëhej sipas urdhërave të Portës me qëllim që të ruhet sundimi osman në Evropë.[27] Përveç qëndrimit zyrtar të Rusisë dhe të shtypit rus është e rëndësishme të flitet edhe për qëndrimin e historiografisë ruse ndaj Lidhjes së Prizrenit dhe lëvizjes çlirimtare shqiptare në përgjithësi. Ky qëndrim dallon nga qëndrimi politik i carizmit rus, i frymëzuar me ideologji pansllave dhe pansllavoortodokse dhe i motivuar me interesa strategjike dhe gjeopolitike.Historianët rusë që janë marrë me çështjet shqiptare, por edhe ata që janë marrë me çështjet ballkanike në përgjithësi, pohojnë se populli shqiptar së bashku me popujt e tjerë ballkanikë ka marrë pjesë aktive në luftën çlirimtare kundër Turqisë feudale dhe se kjo luftë intensifikohet në kohën e "krizës lindore", kur u aktualizua çështja e ekzistimit të mëtejshëm të Turqisë evropiane.[28] 

Duhet theksuar se historiografia ruse është marrë seriozisht me çështjet ballkanike, por edhe me atë shqiptare, sidomos në periudhën sovjetike, kur demaskimi i politikes imperialiste ruse ishte i preferuar. Historianët ruse të kësaj periudhe paten mundësi t'i shfrytëzojnë arkivat me materiale të begatshme, që i kishte lënë pas veti aktiviteti i madh diplomatik dhe informativ i Rusisë në pjesën e Turqisë evropiane.Historianët rusë të periudhës sovjetike e vlerësuan historinë e popullit shqiptar si pjesë të historisë së popujve ballkanikë, kurse luftën dhe lëvizjen popullore çlirimtare si pjesë te asaj ballkanike. Ata konstatojnë vazhdimësinë e kësaj lufte për çlirim që nga shekulli XV, kur Skënderbeu u ngrit kunder pushtetit turk.[29] Historianët e kësaj kohe i kushtuan kujdes të veçantë periudhës- gjysma e dytë e sh. XIX -fillimi i sh. XX të histories së popullit shqiptar, pasiqë kjo periudhë ishte pjesa më e tronditshme dhe më interesante e kësaj historie. Atëherë kur u zhvillua lëvizja popullore çlirimtare dhe kur kjo lëvizje ishte shumë aktive në luftë për çlirimin nga zgjedha shekullore e pushtetit feudal turk. Natyrisht, konstatohet se këtij aktiviteti të madh i ka kontribuar edhe "kriza lindore"me të gjitha implikimet e saja politike të krijuara në një periudhë historike, kur antagonizmi ndërmjet fuqive të mëdha evropiane rreth çështjeve ballkanike arrinte kulminacionin e vet, i cili u reflektua negativisht për popujt e vegjël në Ballkan.[30] Kontribut të veçantë për këto vlerësime për historinë e popullit shqiptar ka dhënë historianja e njohur, Irina G. Senkeviç, por edhe disa historianë të tjerë, si I. S. Galkin, i cili është marrë sidomos me periudhën pas Lidhjes së Pizrenit.

Në veprat e historianëve rusë, në mënyrë koherente, janë shtruar rrethanat sociale, ekonomike, kulturore dhe politike të popullit shqiptar, është paraqitur lufta e shteteve të mëdha evropiane për ndikim dhe imponim të interesave te tyre popullit shqiptar, është sqaruar roli i çdonjërës nga ato në proceset e ngjarjeve të asaj periudhe.Konstatohe se Turqia, Austro-Hungaria dhe Italia kanë ushtruar propagandë të vazhdueshme kundër zgjimit kombëtar dhe konsolidimit nacional te shqiptarëve dhe po ashtu kundër konsolidimit të marrëdhënieve të shqiptarëve me fqinjët. Natyrisht, në këto raste bëhet fjalë pak për rolin negativ të Rusisë per shkak të rrethanave politike në Rusi në atë kohë, por ky fakt nuk i zhvlerëson konstatimet e tjera të historianëve rusë. "Kriza lindore" (1875-1878), që filloi me aksionet e armatosura të popujve ballkanikë kundër pushtetit turk, e cila e shkaktoi Luftën ruso-turke (1877-1878), konsiderohet si etapë - kthesë në zhvillimin e lëvizjes çlirimtare te popullit shqiptar. Lidhja e Prizrenit përshkruhet hollësisht dhe konsiderohet si organizatë e parë kombëtare shqiptare. Vlerësohet se, me gjithë tentimet e pushteti turk që Lidhjes shqiptare t'ia mohojë karakterin kombëtar dhe t'ia theksojë karakterin fetar, ajo në nëntor të vitit 1878 përpiloi programin e autonomisë së Shqipërisë dhe se Lidhja e Prizrenit, me përkrahjen e mbarë lëvizjes popullore, mori karakter antiqeveritar dhe çlirimtar. Lidhjes se Prizrenit i pranohen merita të mëdha për luftën e saj dyvjeçare për autonominë e Shqipërisë. Konstatohet se ajo ka pasur policinë dhe forca ushtarake të konsiderueshme, por mendojnë se Lidhja e Prizrenit nuk ka qenë mjaft konsekuente dhe e vendosur në luftë kundër pushtetit turk. Këtë qëndrim të Lidhjes I. G. Senkeviç e arsyeton me rrethanat e ndërlikuara ndërkombëtare në kohën kur ajo vepronte dhe me qëndrimin e fuqive të mëdhaevropiane ndaj shqiptarëve.

Në përgjithësi, vlerësohet se Lidhja e Prizrenit, me gjithë disfatën që e pësoi, fitoi rëndësi të madhe në historinë e popullit shqiptar në luftë për pavarësi dhe se ajo i dha hov lëvizjes kulturore-arsimore shqiptare, e cila u zhvillua si një formë e re e luftës çirimtare dhe e luftës për pavarësi. Në bazë të materialeve dokumentare mbi luftën e popullit shqiptar historiografia ruse erdhi deri te konkluzioni se, pa marrë parasysh pohimet zyrtare të Rusisë cariste dhe të qarqeve pansllaviste dhe pansllavoortodokse, faktori vendimtar për çlirimin e popullit shqiptar dhe për fitoren e pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, ka qenë lufta heroike e popullit shqiptar e jo faktori ndërkombëtar.[31] 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
[1] Istoria Diplomatii, v. I .Moskva ,1941, f. 291-292. 
[2] Lord Kinross, Rascvet i upadok Osmanskoi Imperii, Moskva 1999, përkthim rusisht, f. 439. 
[3] Istoria diplomacii, v. I , f. 292-293. 
[4] Istoria diplomatii, v. II, Moskva, 1945, f. 23. 
[5] Po aty, f. 23. 
[6] Istoria Diplomatii, v. II, Moskva, 1945, f.29. 
[7] Istoria Diplomatii, v. II, f. 29. 
[8] Po aty, f. 29. 
[9] Po aty, f. 30. 
[10] Po aty, f. 30. 
[11] E.Primakov, Rusia; Reforme i vneshnaia politika, Mezhdunarodnaiazhiznj, No 7, Moskva, 1998. 
[12] I. Ivanov, Gorcakov paraqet njÃ« epokÃ« tÃ« tÃ«rÃ« tÃ« diplomacisÃ« ruse,Mezhdunarodnaia zhiznj, No 12, Moskva, 1998. 
[13] Irina G. Senkevich, Albania v period Vostochnogo krizisa, Moskva, 1965.f. 9. 
[14] *I.G.Senkevich, po aty, f. 9-10. 
[15] I.G. Senkevich, po aty, f. 10. 
[16] Po aty, f.12. 
[17] *I.G.Senkevich. po aty . f. 116. 
[18] Po aty. f. 117. 
[19] Po aty. 
[20] I.G.Senkevich, po aty, f. 117. 
[21] Po aty, f. 118. 
[22] Po aty, f. 121. 
[23] Shemsi Ajvazi, Lidhja e Prizrenit nÃ« shtyypin rus - Punim magjistrature, Universiteti I PrishtinÃ«s, Fakulteti Filozofik, PrishtinÃ«,1977, f. 168
[24] Po aty, f. 169.
[25] Po aty, f. 169.
[26] Po aty, f. 170.
[27] Po aty, f. 171.
[28]* I. G. Senkevich, Albania v period vostochnogo krizisa, Moskva,1965, f. 4; Naira Shakhtakhtinska-Ajvazi, Historiografia sovjetike pÃ«r shqiptarÃ«t, -punim i magjistraturÃ«s-Universiteti i Kosoves - Fakulteti Filozofik,PrishtinÃ«, 1984, f. 38.
[29] N.Sh.Ajvazi, punim magjistrature, f. 268. 
[30] Po aty, f. 269. 
[31] N. Sh. Ajvazi. Punim i magjistraturÃ«s. f. 270-272

----------

